# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Փախստականների «ճգնաժամը» Եվրոպայում

## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին օրերին մեծ աղմուկ է բարձրացել Եվրոպայում Սիրիայից և այլ կոնֆլիկտային շրջաններից եկած/եկող փախստականների թեմայով:

Բուդապեշտի կայարանում քաոս է. արևմտյան Եվրոպա մեկնող բոլոր գնացքները կանգ են առել, կայարանը ողողված է Գերմանիա մեկնել ցանկացող փախստականներով:

Ավստրիայում հսկայական բողոքի ցույցեր են՝ պահանջելով ընդունել փախստականներին:

Գերմանիայում Անգելա Մերկելը հայտարարել է, որ իրենք պատրաստ են ընդունել: 

ՄԹ-ն կոշտ քաղաքականություն է վարում՝ ասելով, որ էլ չեն ընդունելու փախստականների:

Իսլանդիայում մարդիկ իրենց տներն են առաջարկել փախստականների համար:

Դանիայում նեոֆաշիստները հարձակվել են փախստականների ճամբարի վրա: Դրան ի պատասխան դանիացիները բողոքի ցույցի են դուրս եկել նեոֆաշիստների դեմ:

Եվրոպացիների մի մասն ասում է՝ պետք է օգնություն ցույց տանք, որովհետև մարդիկ կարիքն ունեն: Մյուս մասն ասում է՝ ինչու՞ չեն գնում իրենց եղբայրական արաբական պետություններ:

Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք թեմայի վերաբերյալ: Արդյոք Եվրոպան իր դեմքը կորցնու՞մ է փախստականներին ներս թողնելով, թե՞ վտանգի մեջ գտնվող մարդկանց օգնություն ցուցաբերելը հենց եվրոպական արժեհամակարգի մի մաս է:

Էստեղ էլ մի քիչ մանրամասն ինֆորմացիա:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.09.2015), Աթեիստ (03.09.2015), Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես կուզեի Հայաստանը ավելի բաց լիներ, իսկ թե խի չեն էսըտեղ գնում կամ էնտեղ, էն ա թող սենց կամ նենց, չգիտեմ ինձ համար տենց զրույցները պատասխանատվության բեռը վրայից գցել ա ընդամենը, մենք պիտի բոլորս էլ միմյանց համար պատասխանտու լինենք, չակերտների իմաստը չհասկացա, քո վերաբերմո՞ւնքն ա թեմայի հանդեպ:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես կարծում եմ Եվրոպան պետք ա շարունակի փախստականներին ընդունելը, բայց պետք ա խստացի դրանց պահելու պայմանները։
էնօր ՖԲ-ում լավ հարց էին տվել, թե խի փախստականները ռուսաստան չեն գնում։

Որտև ընտեղ սկի աշխատողը էն պայմաններում չի կարում ապրի, ինչ Եվրոպայում չաշխատողը։
Խի՞ պտի եվրոպա փախած ու հանձնված ընտանիքն ավելի լավ ապրի, քան հայաստանում առավոտից իրիկուն աշխատողը։
Պետք ա նենց անել, որ փախնեն միայն մահից փրկվելու համար, ոչ թե ձրիակեր ու լավ կյանքի համար։

Բացի էդ էկածների ինտերգրման ընթացքում պետք ա շատ մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել էն փաստի վրա, թե իրանք ոնց են ընդունում «եվրոպական արժեքները»։ Եթե մարդն ուզում ա ապրի Եվրոպայում, բայց «գեյ» բառը լսելուց հետո առաջի ռեակցիան լուցկի ման գալն ա, տենց մարդկանց թող հանեն ռադ անեն ասենք նույն ռուսաստան։
Կամ ամբողջ կյանքն ապրի փախստականի ճամբարում՝ օրվա հացի կարոտ։

----------

John (06.09.2015), Sambitbaba (04.09.2015), Արէա (04.09.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Ես կարծում եմ Եվրոպան պետք ա շարունակի փախստականներին ընդունելը, բայց պետք ա խստացի դրանց պահելու պայմանները։


Ես էի ուզում գրել էս նույն բանը, հետո մտածեցի որ տենց էլ իր երկրի աղքատ, սոված ու հետևաբար անկանխատեսելի ու ռիսկային քաղաքացիների թիվն ա ավելացնելու, որը հետագայում կարա ավելի մեծ խնդիրների պատճառ դառնա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կուզեի Հայաստանը ավելի բաց լիներ, իսկ թե խի չեն էսըտեղ գնում կամ էնտեղ, էն ա թող սենց կամ նենց, չգիտեմ ինձ համար տենց զրույցները պատասխանատվության բեռը վրայից գցել ա ընդամենը, մենք պիտի բոլորս էլ միմյանց համար պատասխանտու լինենք, չակերտների իմաստը չհասկացա, քո վերաբերմո՞ւնքն ա թեմայի հանդեպ:


Շատ լավ կլիներ, եթե Հայաստանը բաց լիներ: Ի վերջո, 15 թվին Սիրիան հայերի համար բաց էր: Ու սիրիահայերի գալուց Հայաստանը, կարծում եմ, մենակ շահել ա:
Չակերտները դրել եմ, որովհետև ճգնաժամ բառը Հունգարիայի դեպքերից հետո սկսեցին օգտագործել, ու իմ կարծիքով, հունգարացիների էշ խելքից դա ճգնաժամի վերածվեց: Էն ա, Գերմանիան շատ խելոք ու կազմակերպված կերպով ընդունում ա բոլորին:

----------

Շինարար (04.09.2015), Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կարծում եմ Եվրոպան պետք ա շարունակի փախստականներին ընդունելը, բայց պետք ա խստացի դրանց պահելու պայմանները։
> էնօր ՖԲ-ում լավ հարց էին տվել, թե խի փախստականները ռուսաստան չեն գնում։
> 
> Որտև ընտեղ սկի աշխատողը էն պայմաններում չի կարում ապրի, ինչ Եվրոպայում չաշխատողը։
> Խի՞ պտի եվրոպա փախած ու հանձնված ընտանիքն ավելի լավ ապրի, քան հայաստանում առավոտից իրիկուն աշխատողը։
> Պետք ա նենց անել, որ փախնեն միայն մահից փրկվելու համար, ոչ թե ձրիակեր ու լավ կյանքի համար։
> 
> Բացի էդ էկածների ինտերգրման ընթացքում պետք ա շատ մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել էն փաստի վրա, թե իրանք ոնց են ընդունում «եվրոպական արժեքները»։ Եթե մարդն ուզում ա ապրի Եվրոպայում, բայց «գեյ» բառը լսելուց հետո առաջի ռեակցիան լուցկի ման գալն ա, տենց մարդկանց թող հանեն ռադ անեն ասենք նույն ռուսաստան։
> Կամ ամբողջ կյանքն ապրի փախստականի ճամբարում՝ օրվա հացի կարոտ։


Արտ, իսկ 15 թվին հայերն ինչու՞ Ռուսաստան չէին գնում: Իրենց մեծ եղբոր երկիրն էր, ու հենց Ռուսաստանի պատճառով էլ քաքի մեջ էին ընկել: 

Եվրոպա, որովհետև ԵՄ-ն ա, որ մարդու իրավունքները դրոշակ սարքած եվրոպական արժեքներ ա քարոզում: 

Եվրոպա փախած ու հանձնված ընտանիքը, հավատա, հեչ էլ ավելի լավ չի ապրում, քան Հայաստանում առավոտից իրիկուն աշխատողը: Կարող ա իրանց ստացած նպաստը Հայաստանի միջին աշխատավարձից բարձր ա, բայց իրանք լիքը իրավունքներից զրկված են: Հիմա կասես՝ դուք էլ Հայաստանում եք զրկված: Չէ, տենց չի, Հայաստանում կարաս հանգիստ երկրից դուրս գաս, աշխատելու իրավունք ունես, քո մշակույթի ներսում ես ապրում:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ինտեգրմանը, մեկ ա, ինչքան էլ տանջվես, առաջին սերնդին չես ինտեգրի: Ու հետո, էսօրվա աշխարհի լիքը ազդեցիկ հայեր փախստականների ընտանիքներից դուրս եկածներ են: 

Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում էլի, որ փախստականի մասին տենց կարծիք ձևավորվի, որ իրանք իրանց կայֆին պետության հաշվին ապրում են: Էդպես չի: 




> Ես էի ուզում գրել էս նույն բանը, հետո մտածեցի որ տենց էլ իր երկրի աղքատ, սոված ու հետևաբար անկանխատեսելի ու ռիսկային քաղաքացիների թիվն ա ավելացնելու, որը հետագայում կարա ավելի մեծ խնդիրների պատճառ դառնա։


Արէա, փախստականը մինչև էդ երկրի քաղաքացի դառնալը շա՜տ երկար ճանապարհ ունի անցնելու: Ու հետո, ինչո՞վ են փախստականներն ավելի ռիսկային դառնում, քան տվյալ երկրի քաղաքացիները: Բրեյվիկը կարո՞ղ ա Նորվեգիայի քաղաքացի չէր:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Վերևի գրառումներց հասկացա, որ մարդիկ չեն պատկերացնում, որ էս մարդիկ կոտորվելուց են փախչում, դրանք, բան,չեմ անում ինչ, ոնց որ անասուննների մասին դատողություններ կարդայի,ինչ վերաբերվում ա հոմոֆոբիային, նույնիսկ վիզայի համար իմելիս նշում ես, որ հմոֆոբ չես, ռասիստ չես և այլն, նենց որ հաստատ իրանք էլ ինչ-որ թղթեր լրացնելիս կլինեն: Մի խոսքով, «հիանում եմ» ձեր «սառը դատողությամբ», ցանկացած իրավիճակում «տրամաբանությունը չկորցնելու անկոտրում կարողությամբ»: Ուղղակի իմացեք, որ 21-րդ դարում էլ ոչ մեկս ապահովագրված չենք, Աստված մի արասցե, բայց էս վտանգը մեր պատուհանի տակ էլ ա, սահմանի վրայի միջադեպերը վկա:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, փախստականը մինչև էդ երկրի քաղաքացի դառնալը շա՜տ երկար ճանապարհ ունի անցնելու: Ու հետո, ինչո՞վ են փախստականներն ավելի ռիսկային դառնում, քան տվյալ երկրի քաղաքացիները: Բրեյվիկը կարո՞ղ ա Նորվեգիայի քաղաքացի չէր:


Ո՞վ ասեց փախստականներն ավելի ռիսկային են, քան Բրեյվիկը  :Think:

----------


## ivy

Գերմանիան լրիվ բացել է դռները փախստականների առաջ: Էս երկիրը երևի դեռ իր «ֆաշիստական» անցյալի բարդույթից չի ազատվում, ու էս ճանապարհով «մաքրում» է իր անունը: Ընդունում են ու ամեն ինչ անում, որ մարդն ինտեգրվի իրենց համակարգում: Բայց եկեք հասկանանք, որ մեծ տարբերություն կա՝ փախստականը ոնց է հասել տեղ, ինչ երկրից է, քանի տարեկան, ինչ կրթությամբ: Ըստ դրա որոշվելու է, թե ինքն ինչքանով է ինտեգրվելու ու ոնց է ապրելու էս երկրում:

Չգիտեմ՝ դուք գիտեք, թե ինչ մաֆիա է փախաստականներին Եվրոպա հասցնելու համակարգը, թե չէ: Ու խոսքը «քաղաքակիրթ փախուստի» մասին չի, որ ասենք գալիս ես քիչ, թե շատ նորմալ երկրից՝ ինչ-որ լեգալ կամ ոչ լեգալ ճանապարհներ գտնելով: 
Այլ եկեք խոսենք օրինակ՝ Աֆրիկայի երկրներից կամ Աֆղանստանից եկած փախստականների մասին: 
Էնտեղ մարդիկ արթնանում են՝ չիմանալով էդ օրը կապրեն, թե չէ: Իրենց համար Եվրոպա հասնելը հեշտ բան չի: Իրենք ստիպված են լինելու ոտքով լիքը ճանապարհ կտրել, անցել ջրային տարածքներ՝ որոնք դեռ հարց է, կանցնեն, թե էդ իրենց կյանքի վերջը կլինի, իրենք ստիպված են լինելու դիմանալ ինչին ասես: Խոշտանգված, բռնաբարված, սոված. շատերը ահավոր վիճակում են հասնում տեղ: 
Կան էսպես կոչված «ագենտներ», որոնք օգնում են մի երկրից մյուսի սահմանն անցնել, ու իրենց պիտի վճարվի: Էդ մի ամբողջ ցանց է, որը համակարգված գործում է՝ իր մեջ կյանքի ու մահվան մեծ ռիսկեր ներառելով: Հսկայական խմբերով տեղափոխում են «վճարված» մարդկանց՝ առանց երաշխիք տալու, որ ամեն մեկը տեղ կհասնի: Ու վճարը շատ թանկ է: Մի քանի հազար եվրո, որն ասենք աֆրիկացու համար հսկայական թիվ է: Բայց էդ մարդիկ հնարավոր է մի քանի սերունդ հավաքել ու կուտակել են էդ փողը, որ վերջում ընտանիքից մեկին «փրկեն»: Ու եթե ընտանիքում հինգ երեխա կա, պիտի որոշում կայացվի, թե ով է լինելու էդ մեկը: Գիտեն, որ ուղարկելուց հետո էլ չեն տեսնելու իրար ու հնարավոր է, էլ երբևէ ոչ մի բան իրար մասին չլսեն: 
Էդ վիճակին մի հատ գումարեք սարսափելի ճանապրհը ու վերջում լրիվ օտար աշխարհ, ես կասեի՝ նոր մոլորակ ընկնելը: Այ փախստականը դա է: Ու պիտի մարդ առնվազն սիրտ չունենա, որ իրենց հետ ուղարկի:
Գերմանիան Աֆրիկայից, Իրաքից, Սիրայից ու Աֆղանսատնից եկած ոչ մեկին հետ չի ուղարկում ու պահում է՝ ոնց կարող է: 

Հիմա գանք էդ մարդկանց, թե ոնց են իրենք իրենց դրսևորում: 
Ինչքան փոքր են, էնքան շանսերը մեծ են, որ կինտեգրվեն, նորմալ կյանք կունենան: Նախ դպրոց կգնան: Եթե էստեղ գոնե մի տարի դպրոց գնան ու կարողանան թեկուզ ամենացածր կատեգորիայի դպրոց (Hauptschule) ավարտել, հետո արդեն առաջ գնալու շանսեր կունենան. համալսարան չեն ընդունվի, բայց ինչ-որ մասնագիտացում կարող են ձեռք բերել՝ մի երկու տարի "Ausbildung" անելով: Ու արդեն նորմալ կապրեն՝ առանց պետության վզին մնալու: 
Բայց դրա համար տարիքը շատ կարևոր է: Ու բոլորը օգնում են փախստականներին «փոքր դառնալ»: Էդ էլ շատ մարդկային բան է, որ անում են գերմանացիները՝ ոստիկաններից բռնած, բոլոր ատյաններով վերջացրած: Առաջին հարցը, որ արտաքինից 20 տարեկան տղային կտան՝ «16 ես, չէ՞», ու էդպես էլ կգրանցեն: Որ էդ մարդը հասցնի դպրոց գնալ, իր համար ճանապարհ հարթել: 
Իսկ երեսուն տարեկան եկած մեկի համար ամեն ինչ ավելի դժվար է լինելու: Հնարավոր է, ինքն իր երկրում էլ ոչ մի տարրական կրթություն անգամ չի ստացել, գրաճանաչ չի: Իսկ եթե մարդ իր լեզուն անգամ չգիտի, նա օտար լեզու էդ տարիքում դժվար թե կարողանա էնպես սովորել, որ նոր երկրում ոտքի կանգնի: Ինքն ամբողջ կյանքում բանվորություն ու ցածր կարգի աշխատանք է անելու, հնարավոր է, որ տասը տարուց մեջքը կոտրելու է ու էլ չկարողանա աշխատել, մնա պետության վրա:
Ու էդ մարդկանց պիտի ոնց կարողանաս օգնես, որ էդ վիճակից դուրս գա, բայց հաճախ ուղղակի գիտես, որ լավ ելքի հավանականությունը շատ քիչ է, եթե ոչ անհնար:

Իսկ այ «քաղաքակիրթ փախստակնները» ուրիշ օպերայից են: Արևելյան Եվրոպայից ու նախկին սովետական երկրներից որ լցվում են ու սկսում տզրուկի նման մնալ պետության վզին, էդ շատ ահավոր բան է: Որովհետև իրենք շատ ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունեն մարդավարի ապրելու, բայց չեն անում, որովհետև ձրիակեր են:
Լիքն են էստեղ ռուսներ, ուկրաինացիներ  և այլոք, որ ամբողջ կյանքում չեն աշխատում ու ոչ էլ թե դարդ են անում էդ կապակցությամբ: Ահավոր կատեգորիա է:

----------

John (06.09.2015), Norton (06.09.2015), Progart (16.04.2019), Ruby Rue (04.09.2015), Աթեիստ (04.09.2015), Շինարար (04.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (04.09.2015), Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Վերևի գրառումներց հասկացա, որ մարդիկ չեն պատկերացնում, որ էս մարդիկ կոտորվելուց են փախչում, դրանք, բան,չեմ անում ինչ, ոնց որ անասուննների մասին դատողություններ կարդայի,ինչ վերաբերվում ա հոմոֆոբիային, նույնիսկ վիզայի համար իմելիս նշում ես, որ հմոֆոբ չես, ռասիստ չես և այլն, նենց որ հաստատ իրանք էլ ինչ-որ թղթեր լրացնելիս կլինեն: Մի խոսքով, «հիանում եմ» ձեր «սառը դատողությամբ», ցանկացած իրավիճակում «տրամաբանությունը չկորցնելու անկոտրում կարողությամբ»: Ուղղակի իմացեք, որ 21-րդ դարում էլ ոչ մեկս ապահովագրված չենք, Աստված մի արասցե, բայց էս վտանգը մեր պատուհանի տակ էլ ա, սահմանի վրայի միջադեպերը վկա:


Ոչ մի կապ չունի գրառումդ իմ ասածի հետ։ Ճիշտ ոնց որ Բյուրինը։ Կարդում եք էն, ինչ ուզում եք, ոչ թե էն ինչ գրած ա։

Իմ ասածն էս ա. էդ մարդկանց հետ ուղարկել չի կարելի։ Բայց նաև իրենց երկրների աշխատավարձերից մի քանի անգամ բարձր թոշակներ ապահովել չի կարելի։ Հենց էդ մարդկանց համար, թող ինտեգրվեն, մերվեն հասարակությանը, աշխատեն, հարկեր մուծեն, խնդիրներ չունենան ու չստեղծեն իրենց ազգության, կրոնի, համոզմունքներով պայմանավորված, թող գնան ապրեն, ո՞վ ա բան ասում։ Ի՞նչ անասուններ, ի՞նչ ռիսկային փախստականներ, ի՞նչ եք խոսում։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերևի գրառումներց հասկացա, որ մարդիկ չեն պատկերացնում, որ էս մարդիկ կոտորվելուց են փախչում, դրանք, բան,չեմ անում ինչ, ոնց որ անասուննների մասին դատողություններ կարդայի,ինչ վերաբերվում ա հոմոֆոբիային, նույնիսկ վիզայի համար իմելիս նշում ես, որ հմոֆոբ չես, ռասիստ չես և այլն, նենց որ հաստատ իրանք էլ ինչ-որ թղթեր լրացնելիս կլինեն: Մի խոսքով, «հիանում եմ» ձեր «սառը դատողությամբ», ցանկացած իրավիճակում «տրամաբանությունը չկորցնելու անկոտրում կարողությամբ»: Ուղղակի իմացեք, որ 21-րդ դարում էլ ոչ մեկս ապահովագրված չենք, Աստված մի արասցե, բայց էս վտանգը մեր պատուհանի տակ էլ ա, սահմանի վրայի միջադեպերը վկա:


Սրա հետ կապված մի դեպք պատմեմ: Դրանից դրդված էս թեման բացեցի: 

Էրեկ առավոտը ընկերուհիս, որն ԱՄՆ քաղաքացի ա (բայց ԱՄՆ-ում չի ծնվել, արմատներով Հարավային Ամերիկայից ու Եվրոպայից ա), ինձ գրում ա, որ Բուդապեշտում են լռվել: Տոնն ահավոր կատաղած ա, թե «էդ փախստականները» սենց ու սենց, ամենաուշը կես ժամից պիտի հյուրանոցից չեքաութ լինենք, իսկ Գերմանիա գնացող գնացքները քենսըլվել են, ի՞նչ պիտի անենք, սենց ու նենց: Սկսեցի հանգստացնել ու բացատրել, որ էդ մարդիկ մահվանից են փրկվել, որ եթե դու մի քանի ժամ ուշ Գերմանիա հասնես, քեզ ոչ մի վնաս չի լինի: Մեկ էլ թե՝ բայց էդ փախստականները չեն ինտեգրվում, լեզու չեն սովորում, գեթոներում են ապրում: Էլի բացատրեցի, որ հիմա դրա ժամանակը չի, հիմա պետք ա նենց անել, որ էդ մարդիկ չկոտորվեն: Չգիտեմ՝ հասկացավ, թե չէ: Բայց ինձ չի զարմացնում, որ էշ կերած-էշ մեծացած ամերիկացին տենց ա մտածում: Զարմացնում ա, որ ցեղասպանության հարյուրամյակը տոնող հայ ազգը դռները չի բացում, ասում՝ էկեք, մենք ձեզ տեղ կտանք:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ մի կապ չունի գրառումդ իմ ասածի հետ։ Ճիշտ ոնց որ Բյուրինը։ Կարդում եք էն, ինչ ուզում եք, ոչ թե էն ինչ գրած ա։
> 
> Իմ ասածն էս ա. էդ մարդկանց հետ ուղարկել չի կարելի։ Բայց նաև իրենց երկրների աշխատավարձերից մի քանի անգամ բարձր թոշակներ ապահովել չի կարելի։ Հենց էդ մարդկանց համար, թող ինտեգրվեն, մերվեն հասարակությանը, աշխատեն, հարկեր մուծեն, խնդիրներ չունենան ու չստեղծեն իրենց ազգության, կրոնի, համոզմունքներով պայմանավորված, թող գնան ապրեն, ո՞վ ա բան ասում։ Ի՞նչ անասուններ, ի՞նչ ռիսկային փախստականներ, ի՞նչ եք խոսում։


Արէա, նախ, էդ երկրներում տալիս են էնքան նպաստ, ինչքան հերիք ա նորմալ ապրելու համար: Երկրորդ, էդ մարդիկ երբ փախստականի կարգավիճակ ունեն, աշխատելու իրավունք չունեն: Քեզ թվում ա՝ չե՞ն ուզում աշխատել: Մի հատ նայի Հայաստան էկած քանի՞ սիրիահայ ա պարապ տանը նստած: Երրորդ, ի՞նչ խնդիր պիտի ստեղծեն իրանց ազգությամբ, համոզմունքներով ու կրոնով պայմանավորված: Ֆաշիզմն էլ հո Եվրոպայում ծնունդ առած երևույթ ա, որը խնդիր ա ստեղծել ժամանակին ու հիմա էլ պիտի ստեղծի: Չորրորդ, էս պահին էդ մարդկանց ինտեգրելու/լեզու սովորացնելու/աշխատելու իրավունք տալու-չտալու հարցերը ծիծլյոներորդական կարևորություն ունեն: Ավելի հրատապ ա իրանց գլխներին տանիք ու մի կտոր հաց տալը:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ այ «քաղաքակիրթ փախստակնները» ուրիշ օպերայից են: Արևելյան Եվրոպայից ու նախկին սովետական երկրներից որ լցվում են ու սկսում տզրուկի նման մնալ պետության վզին, էդ շատ ահավոր բան է: Որովհետև իրենք շատ ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունեն մարդավարի ապրելու, բայց չեն անում, որովհետև ձրիակեր են:
> Լիքն են էստեղ ռուսներ, ուկրաինացիներ  և այլոք, որ ամբողջ կյանքում չեն աշխատում ու ոչ էլ թե դարդ են անում էդ կապակցությամբ: Ահավոր կատեգորիա է:


Հա, բայց էսօր խոսքը հեչ նրանց մասին չի, լուրերն էլ իրանցով չի ողողված: Տենց «փախստականներ» Հայաստանից էլ լիքը կան, որ հազարումի սուտ հորինելով մնում են Եվրոպայում: Անընդհատ շեշտվում ա. Սիրիայից, Իրաքից ու Աֆրիկայից:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, նախ, էդ երկրներում տալիս են էնքան նպաստ, ինչքան հերիք ա նորմալ ապրելու համար: Երկրորդ, էդ մարդիկ երբ փախստականի կարգավիճակ ունեն, աշխատելու իրավունք չունեն: Քեզ թվում ա՝ չե՞ն ուզում աշխատել: Մի հատ նայի Հայաստան էկած քանի՞ սիրիահայ ա պարապ տանը նստած: Երրորդ, ի՞նչ խնդիր պիտի ստեղծեն իրանց ազգությամբ, համոզմունքներով ու կրոնով պայմանավորված: Ֆաշիզմն էլ հո Եվրոպայում ծնունդ առած երևույթ ա, որը խնդիր ա ստեղծել ժամանակին ու հիմա էլ պիտի ստեղծի: Չորրորդ, էս պահին էդ մարդկանց ինտեգրելու/լեզու սովորացնելու/աշխատելու իրավունք տալու-չտալու հարցերը ծիծլյոներորդական կարևորություն ունեն: Ավելի հրատապ ա իրանց գլխներին տանիք ու մի կտոր հաց տալը:


Բյուր ի՞նչ ես խոսում, ինչի եք հետս կռիվ անում այ մարդ։
Ես հստակ լուծում չունեմ էս հարցին, ես չեմ ասում էդ մարդկանց դուրս արեք, թող գնան մեռնեն։ Ասում եմ պիտի ընդունեն, հետո ասում եմ բայց պիտի շատ արքայավայել պայմաններ չստեղծել (իրենց երկրների հետ համեմատած), որպեսզի փախստականի անվան տակ ինչքան աղքատ երկրի բնակիչ կա, չգան եվրոպական գաղութներում թոշակ ստանան ապրեն (ես մի քանի նման հայ ընտանիք գիտեմ), հետո մտածում եմ բայց եթե գումարը չհերիքի ապրել, սնվելու համար էդ մարդիկ ռիսկային կդառանան, հետևաբար էս մեթոդը կիրառել պետք չի։ Էս ա իմ ասածը։ Դուք չգիտեմ ինչի մասին եք խոսում, ու իմ որ ասածի հետ չեք համաձայնվում։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ոչ մի կապ չունի գրառումդ իմ ասածի հետ։ Ճիշտ ոնց որ Բյուրինը։ Կարդում եք էն, ինչ ուզում եք, ոչ թե էն ինչ գրած ա։
> 
> Իմ ասածն էս ա. էդ մարդկանց հետ ուղարկել չի կարելի։ Բայց նաև իրենց երկրների աշխատավարձերից մի քանի անգամ բարձր թոշակներ ապահովել չի կարելի։ Հենց էդ մարդկանց համար, թող ինտեգրվեն, մերվեն հասարակությանը, աշխատեն, հարկեր մուծեն, խնդիրներ չունենան ու չստեղծեն իրենց ազգության, կրոնի, համոզմունքներով պայմանավորված, թող գնան ապրեն, ո՞վ ա բան ասում։ Ի՞նչ անասուններ, ի՞նչ ռիսկային փախստականներ, ի՞նչ եք խոսում։


Օքեյ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ի՞նչ ես խոսում, ինչի եք հետս կռիվ անում այ մարդ։
> Ես հստակ լուծում չունեմ էս հարցին, ես չեմ ասում էդ մարդկանց դուրս արեք, թող գնան մեռնեն։ Ասում եմ պիտի ընդունեն, հետո ասում եմ բայց պիտի շատ արքայավայել պայմաններ չստեղծել (իրենց երկրների հետ համեմատած), որպեսզի փախստականի անվան տակ ինչքան աղքատ երկրի բնակիչ կա, չգան եվրոպական գաղութներում թոշակ ստանան ապրեն (ես մի քանի նման հայ ընտանիք գիտեմ), հետո մտածում եմ բայց եթե գումարը չհերիքի ապրել, սնվելու համար էդ մարդիկ ռիսկային կդառանան, հետևաբար էս մեթոդը կիրառել պետք չի։ Էս ա իմ ասածը։ Դուք չգիտեմ ինչի մասին եք խոսում, ու իմ որ ասածի հետ չեք համաձայնվում։


Արէա, էս թեման Հայաստանից ու մյուս նմանատիպ երկրներից գնացած-հանձնվածների մասին չի, այլ շատ կոնկրետ հիմիկվա ճգնաժամի: Թեմայի առաջին գրառումը չե՞ս կարդացել: Լուրեր չե՞ս կարդում: Թե՞ կարծում ես Բուդապեշտի կայարանում մի քանի հարյուր հոգի էլ Հայաստանից ա հավեսի համար գնացել: 
Ո՞վ ա էդ մարդկանց համար արքայավայել պայմաններ ապահովում: Էն ա, Ռիփի գրառումը կարդա, տես, թե ինչ ճանապարհ են անցնում էդ մարդիկ:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## ivy

Եկեք մի կարևոր բան չմոռանանք: Պետության վզին ապրել կարող է նաև Եվրոպայում ծնված մեծացած մարդը: Ինչը որ շատ գերմանացիներ մեծ հաջողությամբ անում են իրենց սիրելի Գերմանիայում: Էդպես է էս երկիրը. աշխատես-չաշխատես, կապրես: 
Հարցը էն է, թե ով ինչ հնարավորություն ունի, որ չի օգտագործում: 

Իսկ եվրոպական արժեքներ և այլնի վերաբերյալ, պարզ է, չես կարող ակնկալել, որ օտար կրոնով ու այլ ազգային գիակցությամբ մարդը պիտի էդ ամենը մի կողմ թողնի ու ապրի եվրոպացու նման:
Ինտեգրվելը պիտի լինի մյուս երկրի արժեքները ճանաչելը, դրանք հարգելը, օրենքներին ենթարկվելը ու իհարկե լեզուն սովորելը: Բայց ոչ ոք էդ մարդկանցից, առնվազն Գերմանիայում, չի պահանջում, որ իրենց սեփական արժեքներից հրաժարվեն, եթե դա որևէ այլ մեկին չի վնասում:
Երևի թուրքերը ամենալավ օրինակն են, թե ոնց են ապրում Գերմանիայում: Ապրում են մարդիկ արդեն երեք սերունդ է, բայց համ իրենց կրոնն ու ավանդույթներն են պահել, համ էլ կարողանում են եվրոպական երկրում նորմալ գոյատևել: Ու ոչ մեկին վնաս չի տալիս ոչ իրենց մուսուլման լինելը, ոչ մնացած ամեն ինչը:

----------

Շինարար (04.09.2015), Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, էս թեման Հայաստանից ու մյուս նմանատիպ երկրներից գնացած-հանձնվածների մասին չի, այլ շատ կոնկրետ հիմիկվա ճգնաժամի: Թեմայի առաջին գրառումը չե՞ս կարդացել: Լուրեր չե՞ս կարդում: Թե՞ կարծում ես Բուդապեշտի կայարանում մի քանի հարյուր հոգի էլ Հայաստանից ա հավեսի համար գնացել: 
> Ո՞վ ա էդ մարդկանց համար արքայավայել պայմաններ ապահովում: Էն ա, Ռիփի գրառումը կարդա, տես, թե ինչ ճանապարհ են անցնում էդ մարդիկ:


Ստեղ կա 2 խնդիր. 

1. կոնկրետ էս մարդկանց խնդիրը
2. ներգաղթյալների խնդիրը եվրոպական երկրներում

1. էդ մարդկանց պետք ա ընդունել
2. էն վերևի բոլոր գրածներս էստեղ քոփի փաստ

սենց ավելի՞ պարզ ա ինչ եմ ասում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ստեղ կա 2 խնդիր. 
> 
> 1. կոնկրետ էս մարդկանց խնդիրը
> 2. ներգաղթյալների խնդիրը եվրոպական երկրներում
> 
> 1. էդ մարդկանց պետք ա ընդունել
> 2. էն վերևի բոլոր գրածներս էստեղ քոփի փաստ
> 
> սենց ավելի՞ պարզ ա ինչ եմ ասում։


Չէ, պարզ չի, որովհետև մենք ստեղ *ներգաղթյալներից* չենք խոսում, խոսում ենք *փախստականներից*, էս թեման *ներգաղթյալների* մասին չի: Թե չէ ես էլ, Շինն էլ ներգաղթյալ ենք, Ռիփն էլ վախտին էղել ա, բայց մեր խնդիրներն էս թեմայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ հոդված էն մասին, թե ոնց կարելի ա օգնել փախստականներին:
Էս էլ հատված միգրանտի ու փախստականի տարբերությունների մասին.




> A migrant is someone who chooses to seek better living conditions in another country. While there, too, is certainly a migrant crisis, the distinction is important because countries deal with migrants based on individual immigration policies and processes, while international law dictates that countries have a responsibility to protect refugees. Conflating the terms can have dangerous consequences for refugees, and often gives way to political debate and xenophobia in place of relief during a humanitarian crisis.

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, կներես, եթե մի քիչ լայնացրեցինք թեման, եթե դեռ էլի գրելու լինեմ, մենակ «փախստական» կատեգորիային կանդրադառնամ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, կներես, եթե մի քիչ լայնացրեցինք թեման, եթե դեռ էլի գրելու լինեմ, մենակ «փախստական» կատեգորիային կանդրադառնամ:


Չէ, Ռիփ, հակառակը, քո գրառմամբ դու շատ հստակ նկարագրել ես երկուսի տարբերությունները: Սկզբի համար պետք ա էդ տարբերությունները սահմանել, որովհետև շատերը չգիտեն դրանց մասին:

----------


## Արէա

> Չէ, պարզ չի, որովհետև մենք ստեղ *ներգաղթյալներից* չենք խոսում, խոսում ենք *փախստականներից*, էս թեման *ներգաղթյալների* մասին չի: Թե չէ ես էլ, Շինն էլ ներգաղթյալ ենք, Ռիփն էլ վախտին էղել ա, բայց մեր խնդիրներն էս թեմայի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն:


Դու ու Շինը գնացել եք գաղութում թոշակով ապրելո՞ւ։ Մուհամեդի ծաղրանկարի համար մարդ ե՞ք սպանում։ Բոլոր ներգաղթյալները ձեր նման են, ու Եվրոպան հրաժարվո՞ւմ ա ընդունել էդ մարդկանց։
Եվրոպայում կա՞, թե՞ չկա ներգաղթյալների խնդիր, դժգոհություն։
Փախստականներին չընդունելը կապ ունի՞ էդ խնդրի հետ, թե չէ։

Թե չէ ասում էս թեման փախստականների մասին ա, մենք ներգաղթյալների մասին չենք խոսում։
Օքեյ։
Փախստականներին պետք ա ընդունել։
Շատ հետաքրքիր քննարկում կստացվի տենց։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ստեղ կա 2 խնդիր. 
> 
> 1. կոնկրետ էս մարդկանց խնդիրը
> 2. ներգաղթյալների խնդիրը եվրոպական երկրներում
> 
> 1. էդ մարդկանց պետք ա ընդունել
> 2. էն վերևի բոլոր գրածներս էստեղ քոփի փաստ
> 
> սենց ավելի՞ պարզ ա ինչ եմ ասում։


Ուղղակի մի տեսակ որ էն մնացած մարդկանց մասով խոսալը թեմայի հետ էդքան չբռնվեց, դրա համար սխալ ընկալեցի ասածդ: Վերադառնալով սիրիացիքին՝ահավոր ա, Արեա ջան, ասենք գնում են մյուս արաբական երկրներ, քանի որ եվրոպացիներից շատերը շեշտում են, թե թող մուսուլմանական երկրները կամ արաբները օգնեն, ինչը արդեն իսկ խորացնում ա քրիստոնյա-մուսուլման լարվածությունը, բայց տես, Լիբանանը փոքր երկիր ա, միլիոնից ավել փախստական ա ընդւոնել, բայց նաև շատ խառը երկիր ա, բազմաթիվ կորնական խմբերով՝ նույն իսլամի ներսում, նույն քրիստոնյանեի ներսում, բռնում էս գնացածներին տեղացիները տփում են, եկեղեցուց շատերը վախում են դուրս գան, մոտ մի միլիոն էլ եկել են Եգիպտոս, ճահճի մեջ գտնվող մի երկիր, որը առանց էն էլ տարին երկւ միլիոն բնական աճ ունի, ինչը արգելակում ա զարգացման ամեն հեռանկար, որովհետև առանց էն էլ ճահճի մեջ են, մի բան էլ ծանրանում են, ի՞նչ կարա տա էս երկիրը եկածներին, շատ-շատ նոր եկած վաղտ տեղացիք սուտի օգնելու անվան տակ, վերջին խնայողությունները պոկեն, ճամփեն, ոնց որ շատ սիրիահայերի հետ տեղացիները Հայաստանում են վարվում: Բնական ա, որ մարդիկ Եվրոա են ձգտում, երկրներ, որտեղ աշխատող սիստեմ կա, ու հույս ինտեգրվելու, հազվագյուտ մարդիկ կլինեն, որ կուզեն գնան ձրիակերությամբ զբաղվեն, բայց մեծ մասը ուղղակի մտածում ա փրկի իր կյանքը, ու նենց տեղ գնա, որտեղ նորմալ պայմաններ կլինեն քչից շատից:  Դրա համար հենց էս թեմայում, ցեղասպանությունից փախչողների մասին քննարկման ֆոնին տենց ընդհանուր այլ հարցերի շոշափումը մի տեսակ տարօրինակ ընկալվեց, ներող:

----------

John (06.09.2015), Արէա (04.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու ու Շինը գնացել եք գաղութում թոշակով ապրելո՞ւ։ Մուհամեդի ծաղրանկարի համար մարդ ե՞ք սպանում։ Բոլոր ներգաղթյալները ձեր նման են, ու Եվրոպան հրաժարվո՞ւմ ա ընդունել էդ մարդկանց։
> Եվրոպայում կա՞, թե՞ չկա ներգաղթյալների խնդիր, դժգոհություն։
> Փախստականներին չընդունելը կապ ունի՞ էդ խնդրի հետ, թե չէ։
> 
> Թե չէ ասում էս թեման փախստականների մասին ա, մենք ներգաղթյալների մասին չենք խոսում։
> Օքեյ։
> Փախստականներին պետք ա ընդունել։
> Շատ հետաքրքիր քննարկում կստացվի տենց։


Միգրանտ բառի սահմանումը. a person who moves from one place to another in order *to find work or better living conditions*.
Հիմա միգրանտներն էլ են տարբեր տեսակի լինում: Լինում են կրթություն ունեցող ու չունեցողներ, լինում են նախապես գործ ճարած ու չճարածներ, լեզու իմացողներ ու չիմացողներ: Բայց ես ու Շինը մտնում ենք էդ մեծ միգրանտ կատեգորիայի մեջ, ու երբ պետությունը մեզ հետ գործ ա ունենում, նայում ա իրա ներգաղթի քաղաքականությանը (կրթություն ունես/չունես, լեզու գիտե/չգիտես և այլն), ոչ թե փախստականներ ընդունելուն: Իհարկե, կան նաև լիքը խաբեբաներ, որոնք փախստականի անվան տակ ուզում են անցնել, բայց իրանց իրական կարգավիճակը շարունակում ա մնալ միգրանտ, նույնիսկ եթե իրանք ստեր են հորինում, թե պատերազմից են փախել:

----------


## ivy

> Միգրանտ բառի սահմանումը. a person who moves from one place to another in order *to find work or better living conditions*.
> Հիմա միգրանտներն էլ են տարբեր տեսակի լինում: Լինում են կրթություն ունեցող ու չունեցողներ, լինում են նախապես գործ ճարած ու չճարածներ, լեզու իմացողներ ու չիմացողներ: Բայց ես ու Շինը մտնում ենք էդ մեծ միգրանտ կատեգորիայի մեջ, ու երբ պետությունը մեզ հետ գործ ա ունենում, նայում ա իրա ներգաղթի քաղաքականությանը (կրթություն ունես/չունես, լեզու գիտե/չգիտես և այլն), ոչ թե փախստականներ ընդունելուն: Իհարկե, կան նաև լիքը խաբեբաներ, որոնք փախստականի անվան տակ ուզում են անցնել, բայց իրանց իրական կարգավիճակը շարունակում ա մնալ միգրանտ, նույնիսկ եթե իրանք ստեր են հորինում, թե պատերազմից են փախել:


Բյուր, բայց դե նույն փախստականն էլ ապրելու ու աշխատելու իրավունք ստանալուց հետո դառնում է «միգրանտ»:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց դե նույն փախստականն էլ ապրելու ու աշխատելու իրավունք ստանալուց հետո դառնում է «միգրանտ»:


Հա, տենց ա, բայց դա նախ ահագին երկար, հաճախ տարիների ճանապարհ ա, երկրորդ՝ էս պահն ա կարևոր, թե էս պահին «ճգնաժամը» ովքեր են ստեղծել: Լրատվամիջոցներն անընդհատ միգրանտ տերմինն են օգտագործում, իսկ դա խառնաշփոթ ա առաջացնում, մարդիկ ասում են՝ հետ գնացեք ձեր երկրները:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Եթե թեման վերաբերում ա ՄԵՆԱԿ էսօրվա խնդրին, ի՞նչ քննարկում եք ակնկալում։ Պարզ ա, որ որ երկիրն եմ լինի, պտի ընդունի։ Կենաց-մահու հարց ա։
Բայց էլի շարունակեմ։ էն Այվիի ասած վատ մասսան դա տեսնելով ա նոր թափով վազելու։ Ու չեմ կարծում, թե իրանք հիմա կարանալու են տարբերակեն մահից ա փախե՞լ, թե սաշիկից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե թեման վերաբերում ա ՄԵՆԱԿ էսօրվա խնդրին, ի՞նչ քննարկում եք ակնկալում։ Պարզ ա, որ որ երկիրն եմ լինի, պտի ընդունի։ Կենաց-մահու հարց ա։
> Բայց էլի շարունակեմ։ էն Այվիի ասած վատ մասսան դա տեսնելով ա նոր թափով վազելու։ Ու չեմ կարծում, թե իրանք հիմա կարանալու են տարբերակեն։


Հենց մենակ էսօրվա խնդրի մեջ լիքը քննարկելու հարց կա.
1. Եվրոպան ինչքա՞ն կարա փախստական ընդունի, հո ռեզին չի՞:
2. Գերմանիան ինչքա՞ն կարա բեռն իրա վրա վերցնի, հո մենակ ինքը չի՞ Եվրոպա:
3. Փախստականներն ինչու՞ են Գերմանիա վազում, թող Հունգարիայում մնան, էդ էլ ա Եվրոպա, Հունգարիան էլ փախստական ընդունելու պարտավորություն ունի:
4. Հունգարիան Սերբիայի սահմանին պատ ա դնում, որ էլ փախստականներ չգան: Իրա սահմաններն ա պաշտպանում, կարա՞ս դրա դեմ բան ասես:
5. Մենք ի՞նչ կարանք անենք:

Ու սենց լիքը հարցեր: Դրան էլ ավելացրած հենց քո բարձրացրած հարցը:

----------


## ivy

> Եթե թեման վերաբերում ա ՄԵՆԱԿ էսօրվա խնդրին, ի՞նչ քննարկում եք ակնկալում։ Պարզ ա, որ որ երկիրն եմ լինի, պտի ընդունի։ Կենաց-մահու հարց ա։
> Բայց էլի շարունակեմ։ էն Այվիի ասած վատ մասսան դա տեսնելով ա նոր թափով վազելու։ Ու չեմ կարծում, թե իրանք հիմա կարանալու են տարբերակեն մահից ա փախե՞լ, թե սաշիկից։


Արտ, էդքան էլ տենց չի. իրականում լավ էլ տարբերակում են: Եթե որպես «փախստական» է եկել, այսինքն՝ եկել հանձնվել է, ու քիչ թե շատ նորմալ երկրից է, մեծ հավանականությամբ հետ են ուղարկելու: Ու հիմա դա ավելի է խստացել, որովհետև մնացած ավելի կարիքավոր երկրներից եկածներին տեղ է պետք:
Մենք փախստականների տանը Իրանից եկած տղա ունեինք. իր մնալու իավունքը չհաստատվեց:
Անգամ հաշվի առնելով, որ անչափահաս է ու էնտեղ դիսկրիմինացիայի է ենթարկվել՝ որպես աֆղանցի:

Ու էստեղ արդեն հաստատ «փախստական» կատեգորիային անդրադառնալը կարևոր է: Էդ ստատուսով հիմա մենակ վերոհիշյալ երկրների մարդիկ կարող են ընդունվել՝ շատ քիչ բացառություններով:

----------


## Շինարար

> 5. Մենք ի՞նչ կարանք անենք:


Մե՞նք, ապրիլի 24-ին կրկին կասենք՝ քաղաքակիրթ Եվրոպան թքած ուներ և այլն, և այլն, ու չենք հիշի, որ մենք էլ էսօր թքած ունենք: Չգիտեմ, ես համ ասում եմ՝ չեմ ուզւոմ մասնավոր դպքրի, համ չեմ կարում անտարբեր մնամ, բայց նաև մտածում եմ կարելի ա նաև մի քիչ ավելի ընդհանրական բան մտածել, մի ռուս ծանոթուհի ունեմ, ուզում ենք՝ ինչ-որ բան նախաձեռնել, բայց մենք էլ գլխի չենք ինչ  :Smile:  Մեր հավաքած փողը եվրոպական երկրների համար ինչ տի լինի, նույնիսկ եթե միլիոն էլ հավաքենք, այ եթե Հայաստանի մենակ սիրիահայերին չընդուներ,այլ նաև արաբների,դե մեզ մոտ սենց թե նենց էդքան շատ չէին գա, կրայինք մենք էլ ինչ-որ նախաձեռնություններ անել, որոնցով ռեալ օգտակար կլինեինք: Բայց ինքը քանի որ հենց րիսըրչ ա անում Սիրիայի փախստականների թեման, ահագին ծանոթներ ունի էնտեղ, օրական ուղակրում ա ծայրահեղ վիճակում գտնվող մարդկանց մասին նոր պատմություններ, մարդ չի իմանում ինչ անի, ոնց անի: Այսինքն՝եթեմեր պետությունը չի ընդւոնում, մենք մասնավոր մարդիկ ի՞նչ կարանք անենք:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես էլ եմ համարում որ զուտ մարդասիրական տեսանկյունից պետք ա փախստականներին ընդունել։ 
Բայց օրինակ էս նկարը մի տեսակ երկակի զգացողություններ առաջացրեց։
Հիմա մարդը պատերազմից ա փրկվել եկել հասել ա եվրոպա ու ջոկողություն ա դնում Հունգարիայի ու Գերմանիա/Շվեդիայի միջև։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մե՞նք, ապրիլի 24-ին կրկին կասենք՝ քաղաքակիրթ Եվրոպան թքած ուներ և այլն, և այլն, ու չենք հիշի, որ մենք էլ էսօր թքած ունենք: Չգիտեմ, ես համ ասում եմ՝ չեմ ուզւոմ մասնավոր դպքրի, համ չեմ կարում անտարբեր մնամ, բայց նաև մտածում եմ կարելի ա նաև մի քիչ ավելի ընդհանրական բան մտածել, մի ռուս ծանոթուհի ունեմ, ուզում ենք՝ ինչ-որ բան նախաձեռնել, բայց մենք էլ գլխի չենք ինչ  Մեր հավաքած փողը եվրոպական երկրների համար ինչ տի լինի, նույնիսկ եթե միլիոն էլ հավաքենք, այ եթե Հայաստանի մենակ սիրիահայերին չընդուներ,այլ նաև արաբների,դե մեզ մոտ սենց թե նենց էդքան շատ չէին գա, կրայինք մենք էլ ինչ-որ նախաձեռնություններ անել, որոնցով ռեալ օգտակար կլինեինք: Բայց ինքը քանի որ հենց րիսըրչ ա անում Սիրիայի փախստականների թեման, ահագին ծանոթներ ունի էնտեղ, օրական ուղակրում ա ծայրահեղ վիճակում գտնվող մարդկանց մասին նոր պատմություններ, մարդ չի իմանում ինչ անի, ոնց անի: Այսինքն՝եթեմեր պետությունը չի ընդւոնում, մենք մասնավոր մարդիկ ի՞նչ կարանք անենք:


Չեմ կարծում՝ մեր հավաքած փողը քիչ կլինի: Այսինքն, քիչը քիչ, բայց էլի բան ա: Մարդ ա որ իրա կարացածի չափ օգնի, էլի մի բան դուրս կգա: 
Մտածում եմ՝ կարելի ա շուխուռ անել, Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ուշադրությունը հրավիրել նաև արաբներին ընդունելու վրա: Ուղղակի ստեղ մի քանի բարդ հարց կա. նայի, ես ու դու ենք, մենք Հայաստանում չենք, շատ բան չենք կարա անենք, իսկ Հայաստանում գտնվողներից շատ-շատերը, էդ թվում ակտիվիստներ, ոնց հասկանում եմ խոսակցություններից, էդքան մտահոգված չեն էս հարցով: Կարելի ա նաև կամավորություն անել, ասենք, կարմիր խաչում: 
Դանիան էլ նոր փախստականների չի ընդունում, բայց Շվեդիան քթներիս տակ ա, իրանց դռները բաց են: 




> Ես էլ եմ համարում որ զուտ մարդասիրական տեսանկյունից պետք ա փախստականներին ընդունել։ 
> Բայց օրինակ էս նկարը մի տեսակ երկակի զգացողություններ առաջացրեց։
> Հիմա մարդը պատերազմից ա փրկվել եկել հասել ա եվրոպա ու ջոկողություն ա դնում Հունգարիայի ու Գերմանիա/Շվեդիայի միջև։


Ինչու՞
Ներս, էս ջոկողությունը պարզից էլ պարզ ա ինչու ա տեղի ունենում. Գերմանիան էլ, Շվեդիան էլ շատ պարզ, սևը սպիտակի վրա հայտարարել են, որ ընդունում են փախստականների, մինչդեռ Հունգարիան սահմաններ ա փակում: Պարզ չի՞, որ մարդիկ կուզենան գնալ էնտեղ, որտեղ պաշտոնապես հայտարարված ա, որ իրանց ընդունում են:

----------

Շինարար (04.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ լավ հոդված: Էստեղ էլ ա ասվում, թե ինչու են փախստականները Շվեդիային ու Գերմանիային նախընտրություն տալիս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ Կանադան:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինչու՞
> Ներս, էս ջոկողությունը պարզից էլ պարզ ա ինչու ա տեղի ունենում. Գերմանիան էլ, Շվեդիան էլ շատ պարզ, սևը սպիտակի վրա հայտարարել են, որ ընդունում են փախստականների, մինչդեռ Հունգարիան սահմաններ ա փակում: Պարզ չի՞, որ մարդիկ կուզենան գնալ էնտեղ, որտեղ պաշտոնապես հայտարարված ա, որ իրանց ընդունում են:


Եսիմ մի տեսակ եթե հարցը պատերազմից փրկվելն ա, ցանկացած տեղ որտեղ իրենց չեն խոշտանգում ու նեղացնում պիտի փրկություն համարվի։ Թեկուզ նույն Հունաստանն ու Թուրքիան։ Ինչի ա պետա մի հատ էլ կյանքը վտանգի տակ դնել ու գնալ հասնել Կանադա կամ Գերմանիա։ Կոնկրետ էս նկարում մարդիկ արդեն հասել են Հունգարիա որտեղից իրենց ոնց որ թե չեն ուզում քշեն հետ։ Կամ էլ ես չգիտեմ թե իրենց ինչ են անում Հունգարիայում  որ ուզում են ըտեղից էլ թռնել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսիմ մի տեսակ եթե հարցը պատերազմից փրկվելն ա, ցանկացած տեղ որտեղ իրենց չեն խոշտանգում ու նեղացնում պիտի փրկություն համարվի։ Թեկուզ նույն Հունաստանն ու Թուրքիան։ Ինչի ա պետա մի հատ էլ կյանքը վտանգի տակ դնել ու գնալ հասնել Կանադա կամ Գերմանիա։ Կոնկրետ էս նկարում մարդիկ արդեն հասել են Հունգարիա որտեղից իրենց ոնց որ թե չեն ուզում քշեն հետ։ Կամ էլ ես չգիտեմ թե իրենց ինչ են անում Հունգարիայում  որ ուզում են ըտեղից էլ թռնել։


Կոնկրետ էրեկ Հունգարիայում իրանց շատ վատ են վերաբերվել. գնացքները կանգնացնելով, առանց սննդի-բանի, ճամբարներ քշելով: Անմարդկային վերաբերմունք ա էղել: Սերբիայի սահմանին պատ կառուցելն էլ էդ վատ վերաբերմունքի մեկ այլ դրսևորում ա: Հունգարիան իրա գործով ցույց ա տալիս, որ փախստականներին չի ուզում:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Հունաստատնին, ապա մեկը լիներ, հիմա Հունաստանին փրկեր: Ինքը սկի իրան չի կարում պահի, ուր մնաց փախստականներին: Թուրքիա գնում են: Բայց էս ամբողջ ֆոնի վրա մենակ Գերմանիան ու Շվեդիան են պաշտոնապես հայտարարել, որ ընդունում են փախստականներին, այսինքն՝ դրանք ամենաապահով երկրներն են, որ կարան հասնեն, այսինքն՝ էդ երկրների դռնից իրանց հետ չեն ուղարկի: Պարզ ա էսքանից հետո բոլորը կուզենան Գերմանիա հասնել, որտեղ իրանց շոկոլադով են դիմավորում, ոչ թե մնան Հունգարիայում կամ այլ երկրներում, որտեղ նորից իրանց կյանքը հարցականի տակ ա դրվելու:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, որ ոչ ոք Քաթար, Բահրեյն, Էմիրաթներ, Օման, Սաուդյան Արաբիա չի ուզում գնալ։ Շատ հարուստ ու արագ զարգացող երկրներ են, հաստատ բոլորին կկարողանան համ կերակրել, համ հագցնել համ էլ լիքը հնարավորություններ կստեղծեն էս մարդկանց ապագայի համար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ ավստրիացիները ու էն մասին, թե ոնց կարան հասարակ մարդիկ որևէ օգուտ տան, Հունգարիայի թեմային էլ մանրամասն անդրադառնում ա:

Հունգարիայի վարքն էլի ինչ-որ տեղ կարելի կլիներ հասկանալ, որ Դուբլինի կոնվենցիային են հետևում: Բայց Մերկելը բավական հստակ ասել ա, որ իրանք ոչ մեկի հետ չեն ուղարկելու սահման: Անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչու Հունգարիան ոչ մի կերպ չի թողնում էդ մարդիկ հասնեն Գերմանիա՝ սարսափելի պայմաններ ստեղծելով իրանց համար Հունգարիայով, տեղափոխող մաֆիաներին էլ անօրինական գործողությունների հնարավորություններ ստեղծելով: Ախր նենց չի, որ Հունգարիան զոռով ուզում ա օգնել փախստականներին, փախստականները չեն ուզում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, որ ոչ ոք Քաթար, Բահրեյն, Էմիրաթներ, Օման, Սաուդյան Արաբիա չի ուզում գնալ։ Շատ հարուստ ու արագ զարգացող երկրներ են, հաստատ բոլորին կկարողանան համ կերակրել, համ հագցնել համ էլ լիքը հնարավորություններ կստեղծեն էս մարդկանց ապագայի համար։


Էդ երկրները հայտարարե՞լ են, որ փախստականներին կընդունեն կամ իրանց օրենքներում ամրագրվա՞ծ ա, թե տարին քանի փախստական կարան ընդունեն:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էդ երկրները հայտարարե՞լ են, որ փախստականներին կընդունեն կամ իրանց օրենքներում ամրագրվա՞ծ ա, թե տարին քանի փախստական կարան ընդունեն:


Չգիտեմ, հռետորական հարց եմ տալիս։  :Jpit:  մանավանդ որ բոլորն էլ արաբ են ու պետք ա որ ինտեգրումն ավելի հեշտ անցնի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ, հռետորական հարց եմ տալիս։  մանավանդ որ բոլորն էլ արաբ են ու պետք ա որ ինտեգրումն ավելի հեշտ անցնի


Էն ա, Շինն ասեց, որ արաբականներից Լիբանան ու Եգիպտոս հասնում են, որտեղ եսիմինչ երևելի վիճակ չի: Բայց եթե Լիբանան ու Եգիպտոս հասնում են: Իսկ մյուս արաբական երկրների մասին պատասխաններն էս են: Նրանք ուղղակի չորով չեն ընդունում փախստականների:

----------


## ivy

Ռուֆ, գնում են, ով ասեց չեն գնում, նույնիսկ Աֆրիկայի ներսում մի երկրից մյուսն են գնում. օրինակ Քենյան հսկայական ճամբար ունի Սոմալիայի փախստականների համար։
Ուղղակի հարցն էն է, թե որտեղ է ավելի ապահով, ոչ միայն ֆիզիկապես, այլեւ սոցիալապես։
Գերմանիայի ու սկանդինավյան երկրների նման ամուր սոցիալական համակարգ ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չկա, հետն էլ լավ են տրամադրված օտարերկրացիների հանդեպ:

----------


## Արշակ

Դեռ չեմ հասցրել կարդալ թեմայի գրառումները, բայց սենց մի հոդված էր ընկել աչքիս ֆբ ֆիդումս․ ասում ա Հայաստանը ավելի շատ փախստական ա ընդունել մինչև հիմա (դե մեծ մասը հայեր են երևի), քան Գերմանիան, Ֆրանսիան, Իտալիան, Իսպանիան ՈՒ ՄԹ–ն իրար գումարած․
http://thegampr.com/2013/12/13/armen...rian-refugees/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դեռ չեմ հասցրել կարդալ թեմայի գրառումները, բայց սենց մի հոդված էր ընկել աչքիս ֆբ ֆիդումս․ ասում ա Հայաստանը ավելի շատ փախստական ա ընդունել մինչև հիմա (դե մեծ մասը հայեր են երևի), քան Գերմանիան, Ֆրանսիան, Իտալիան, Իսպանիան ՈՒ ՄԹ–ն իրար գումարած․
> http://thegampr.com/2013/12/13/armen...rian-refugees/


Էս 2013 թվի ա:

Էլի հնոտ բան, բայց խոսում ա հարևան երկրների մասին:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Դեռ չեմ հասցրել կարդալ թեմայի գրառումները, բայց սենց մի հոդված էր ընկել աչքիս ֆբ ֆիդումս․ ասում ա Հայաստանը ավելի շատ փախստական ա ընդունել մինչև հիմա (դե մեծ մասը հայեր են երևի), քան Գերմանիան, Ֆրանսիան, Իտալիան, Իսպանիան ՈՒ ՄԹ–ն իրար գումարած․
> http://thegampr.com/2013/12/13/armen...rian-refugees/


Էս նյութն էլի էր աչքովս ընկել. մոտ 2 տարի առաջ ա գրված: Դրանից հետո Սիրիայում իրավիճակն ավելի ա լարվել, բայց Սիրիայից Հայաստան եկող մարդկանց թիվը նվազել ա: Եթե սկզբում 10000-11000 մարդ ա եկել, ապա վերջին 1 տարվա ընթացքում էդ մարդկանց թիվը, ըստ Save the Children-ի, չի աճել: Ես էլ շատ սիրահայերի գիտեմ, որ Հայաստան գալուց հետո կամ գնացել են Սիրիա, կամ այլ երկրներ, որովհետև էստեղ տարրական պայմաններ չէին ապահովվում:
Ճիշտ է, դասական սահմանումով սիրիահայերը փախստական են, որովհետև պատերազմից փախել, հասել էին Հայաստան, բայց իրենց մի մասը նաև Հայաստանի քաղաքացի էր ու իրենց համար մեր երկիրը համարյա ոչ մի բան չի արել: Մենակ սննդամթերք էին(ձեթ ու բրինձ) տալիս ու վերջ. մարդիկ ապրում էին իրենց խնայողությունների հաշվին, պարտքեր էին անում, բայց ոչ մի պետական աջակցություն չէին ստանում:
Էս հոդվածը գրողը հայրենասիրության բռնկումներ ա ունեցել, որովհետև շատ սուբյեկտիվ էր: Հետն էլ քանի՞ արաբ ա Հայաստան եկել, ու եթե գային, արդյո՞ք կընդունեին իրենց:

----------

Արշակ (04.09.2015), Տրիբուն (04.09.2015)

----------


## Արշակ

Կներեք, չէի նկատել, որ հին ա հոդվածը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս նյութն էլի էր աչքովս ընկել. մոտ 2 տարի առաջ ա գրված: Դրանից հետո Սիրիայում իրավիճակն ավելի ա լարվել, բայց Սիրիայից Հայաստան եկող մարդկանց թիվը նվազել ա: Եթե սկզբում 10000-11000 մարդ ա եկել, ապա վերջին 1 տարվա ընթացքում էդ մարդկանց թիվը, ըստ Save the Children-ի, չի աճել: Ես էլ շատ սիրահայերի գիտեմ, որ Հայաստան գալուց հետո կամ գնացել են Սիրիա, կամ այլ երկրներ, որովհետև էստեղ տարրական պայմաններ չէին ապահովվում:
> Ճիշտ է, դասական սահմանումով սիրիահայերը փախստական են, որովհետև պատերազմից փախել, հասել էին Հայաստան, բայց իրենց մի մասը նաև Հայաստանի քաղաքացի էր ու իրենց համար մեր երկիրը համարյա ոչ մի բան չի արել: Մենակ սննդամթերք էին(ձեթ ու բրինձ) տալիս ու վերջ. մարդիկ ապրում էին իրենց խնայողությունների հաշվին, պարտքեր էին անում, բայց ոչ մի պետական աջակցություն չէին ստանում:
> Էս հոդվածը գրողը հայրենասիրության բռնկումներ ա ունեցել, որովհետև շատ սուբյեկտիվ էր: Հետն էլ քանի՞ արաբ ա Հայաստան եկել, ու եթե գային, արդյո՞ք կընդունեին իրենց:


Հայաստան էկող արաբներ էղել են: Պահանջել են, որ իրանց հայությունը հաստատող փաստաթուղթ ցույց տան (մկրտման վկայական, տո եսինչգիտեմ ինչ զահուրմար), ու էդ մարդիկ, բնականաբար, չեն ունեցել նման փաստաթուղթ, հետևաբար չեն թողել իրանց Հայաստան: Հեսա էդ հոդվածները գտնեմ, դնեմ:

----------


## Արշակ

> Էս նյութն էլի էր աչքովս ընկել. մոտ 2 տարի առաջ ա գրված: Դրանից հետո Սիրիայում իրավիճակն ավելի ա լարվել, բայց Սիրիայից Հայաստան եկող մարդկանց թիվը նվազել ա: Եթե սկզբում 10000-11000 մարդ ա եկել, ապա վերջին 1 տարվա ընթացքում էդ մարդկանց թիվը, ըստ Save the Children-ի, չի աճել: Ես էլ շատ սիրահայերի գիտեմ, որ Հայաստան գալուց հետո կամ գնացել են Սիրիա, կամ այլ երկրներ, որովհետև էստեղ տարրական պայմաններ չէին ապահովվում:
> Ճիշտ է, դասական սահմանումով սիրիահայերը փախստական են, որովհետև պատերազմից փախել, հասել էին Հայաստան, բայց իրենց մի մասը նաև Հայաստանի քաղաքացի էր ու իրենց համար մեր երկիրը համարյա ոչ մի բան չի արել: Մենակ սննդամթերք էին(ձեթ ու բրինձ) տալիս ու վերջ. մարդիկ ապրում էին իրենց խնայողությունների հաշվին, պարտքեր էին անում, բայց ոչ մի պետական աջակցություն չէին ստանում:
> Էս հոդվածը գրողը հայրենասիրության բռնկումներ ա ունեցել, որովհետև շատ սուբյեկտիվ էր: Հետն էլ քանի՞ արաբ ա Հայաստան եկել, ու եթե գային, արդյո՞ք կընդունեին իրենց:


Դե Հայաստանում տեղացիների համար էլ տարրական պայմաններ չեն ապահովվում, նենց չի որ դրսից էկածներին են հատուկ վատ աչքով նայում։ Սկի երկրաշարժից 26 տարի հետո անտուն մնացածներ կան։

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, որ ոչ ոք Քաթար, Բահրեյն, Էմիրաթներ, Օման, Սաուդյան Արաբիա չի ուզում գնալ։ Շատ հարուստ ու արագ զարգացող երկրներ են, հաստատ բոլորին կկարողանան համ կերակրել, համ հագցնել համ էլ լիքը հնարավորություններ կստեղծեն էս մարդկանց ապագայի համար։


Չեն ընդունում, Ռուֆ։ Մերձավոր Արևելքում ընդունում(ել) են Թուրքիան, Լիբանանը, Իրաքը, Հորդանանը ու Եգիպտոսը։ Բայց հաշվի առեք, որ մենակ ընդունելը չի, անաշխատանք, անապրուստ, տարրական պայմաններ են պետք, մինչև գործ ճարեն,քնելու տեղ, օրվա սնունդ, նենց չի, որ սահմանս բաց ա։ Եկեք բայց գլխներիդ ճարը տեսեք։ Տենց արագ գող ու հքնցագործ կդառնան։ Հո սովամահ չեն լինելու։ Նույն Եգիպտոսում ծայրահեղ գործազրկության պայմաններում ինչա սպասում իրանց։ Դրա համար էլ ձգտում են կայացած համակարգ ունեցող երկրներ։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող ջան, գիտեմ, որ Լիբանանը, Եգիպտոսն ու այլոք ընդունում են, ես էն հարուստ արաբական երկրների հետ եմ, որոնց շեյխերը ոսկեզոծ զուգարանների մեջ են ք*քում, եթե ուզենան ամեն մի փախստականի եվրոպական երկրներից էլ լավ ամեն ինչով կապահավեն, բայց արի ու տես, որ նույն լեզվով խոսացող ու նույն կրոնն ունեցող մարդկանց սկի չեն ուզում օգնեն: Դրանք քսենոֆոբ ու ռասիստ մեռնում են, էն որ աֆրիկացի ու հնդիկ միգրանտ աշխատողներին ստրուկների պես էին վերաբերվում, սպասելի էր, որ փախստականների խնդիրներն էլ իրենց բնավ չի հուզի:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.09.2015), Վիշապ (04.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող ջան, գիտեմ, որ Լիբանանը, Եգիպտոսն ու այլոք ընդունում են, ես էն հարուստ արաբական երկրների հետ եմ, որոնց շեյխերը ոսկեզոծ զուգարանների մեջ են ք*քում, եթե ուզենան ամեն մի փախստականի եվրոպական երկրներից էլ լավ ամեն ինչով կապահավեն, բայց արի ու տես, որ նույն լեզվով խոսացող ու նույն կրոնն ունեցող մարդկանց սկի չեն ուզում օգնեն: Դրանք քսենոֆոբ ու ռասիստ մեռնում են, էն որ աֆրիկացի ու հնդիկ միգրանտ աշխատողներին ստրուկների պես էին վերաբերվում, սպասելի էր, որ փախստականների խնդիրներն էլ իրենց բնավ չի հուզի:


Բացի քսենոֆոբն ու ռասիստը, Սաուդին ու Քաթարը Սիրիայի էսօրվա վիճակի հիմնական մեղավորներն են ու ամեն տեսակի այլանդակ ծայրահեղական կազմակերպության հիմնական ֆինանսավորողները։ Դրանք ո՞նց կարան փախստական ընդունեն ու պահեն։ Կամ ո՞ր սիրիացին ռիսկ կանի գնա հարուստ Սաուդիա։ Տեղում ստրկության կվաճառեն սաղին։

----------

Ռուֆուս (04.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժող ջան, գիտեմ, որ Լիբանանը, Եգիպտոսն ու այլոք ընդունում են, ես էն հարուստ արաբական երկրների հետ եմ, որոնց շեյխերը ոսկեզոծ զուգարանների մեջ են ք*քում, եթե ուզենան ամեն մի փախստականի եվրոպական երկրներից էլ լավ ամեն ինչով կապահավեն, բայց արի ու տես, որ նույն լեզվով խոսացող ու նույն կրոնն ունեցող մարդկանց սկի չեն ուզում օգնեն: Դրանք քսենոֆոբ ու ռասիստ մեռնում են, էն որ աֆրիկացի ու հնդիկ միգրանտ աշխատողներին ստրուկների պես էին վերաբերվում, սպասելի էր, որ փախստականների խնդիրներն էլ իրենց բնավ չի հուզի:


Ռուֆ ջան, էդ էի ասում էլի, չեն ընդունում ու վերջ: Ընդհանրապես արաբների մի ազգ լինելը շատ հարաբերական ա, ու իրանք փաստացի էդքան էլ նույն լեզվով չեն խոսում, բայց հա, երևի մի միլիարդատեր էդ երկրներից մենակով կարողանար սաղի խնդիրները լուծել: Ի միջի այլոց մի եգիպտացի միլիարդատեր Հունաստանին ու Իտալիային ասում ա՝ ձեր կղզիներից մեկը ծախեք ինձ վրա, փախստականներին տեղավորեմ, պետություն հիմնեմ անկախ, աշխատատեղեր բացեմ և այլն:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բացի քսենոֆոբն ու ռասիստը, Սաուդին ու Քաթարը Սիրիայի էսօրվա վիճակի հիմնական մեղավորներն են ու ամեն տեսակի այլանդակ ծայրահեղական կազմակերպության հիմնական ֆինանսավորողները։ Դրանք ո՞նց կարան փախստական ընդունեն ու պահեն։ Կամ ո՞ր սիրիացին ռիսկ կանի գնա հարուստ Սաուդիա։ Տեղում ստրկության կվաճառեն սաղին։


Միացյալ Նահանգների բարձր հովանու ներքո, չէ՞:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միացյալ Նահանգների բարձր հովանու ներքո, չէ՞:


Կատակ ես անում, բայց՝ հա։ Ու վատ չէր լինի, որ փախստականները, կեսը զինված, նավերով հասնեին Նյու Յորք։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կատակ ես անում, բայց՝ հա։ Ու վատ չէր լինի, որ փախստականները, կեսը զինված, նավերով հասնեին Նյու Յորք։


Նահանգներին Մեքսիկայի փախստականներն էլ են հերիքում։ :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նահանգներին Մեքսիկայի փախստականներն էլ են հերիքում։


քաղաքացիական պատերազմից են փախնում, թե՞ Մեքսիկայի ու Գվատեմալայի իսլամական պետության գրոհայիններից։

----------

Ռուֆուս (05.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> քաղաքացիական պատերազմից են փախնում, թե՞ Մեքսիկայի ու Գվատեմալայի իսլամական պետության գրոհայիններից։


մարդիկ աշխատում են... էն գնով որ ամենավերջին սպիտակը սկի վրեդ չի նայի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ թվերը:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս էլ թվերը:


Արաբալեզու ֆեյսում քանի օրա էս քարտեզը շրջանառվում ա։ Եգիպտոսում ավելի քիչ են քան տպավորվել էր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ....ինչու՞ չեն գնում իրենց եղբայրական արաբական պետություններ:
> 
> Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք թեմայի վերաբերյալ: Արդյոք Եվրոպան իր դեմքը կորցնու՞մ է փախստականներին ներս թողնելով, թե՞ վտանգի մեջ գտնվող մարդկանց օգնություն ցուցաբերելը հենց եվրոպական արժեհամակարգի մի մաս է:
> 
> ]


Չեն գնում արաբական երկրներ, քանի որ եվրոպայում շների իրավունքներն ավելի պաշտպանված են, քան մարդու իրավունքները արաբական լիքը երկրներում։

Իսկ Եվրոպան իր դեմքը չի կորցնի։ Որքան էլ տարօրինակ ա, բայց Եվրոպայի ողջ պատմությունը  ներգաղթի, արտագաղթի, գաղութացման,  ներբնակեցման ու ասիմիլյացիայի պատմություն ա, սկսած դեռ հռոմեական ժամանակներից ու ժողովուրդների մեծ գաղթից։ Եվրոպան դրանով մենակ հզորացել, հարստացել ու գեղեցկացել ա։ Էս հարցն էլ լավից վատից, բայց մի ձևի հաստատ կլուծեն։ 

Էս պատմության մեջ ափսոսը Սիրիան ու Իրաքն են, հատկապես Սիրիան։ Տակնուվրա արեցին թողեցին երկիրը, իբր բարի ու դեմոկրատական նպատակներով դրդված։

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2016), Շինարար (05.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեն գնում արաբական երկրներ, քանի որ եվրոպայում շների իրավունքներն ավելի պաշտպանված են, քան մարդու իրավունքները արաբական լիքը երկրներում։
> 
> Իսկ Եվրոպան իր դեմքը չի կորցնի։ Որքան էլ տարօրինակ ա, բայց Եվրոպայի ողջ պատմությունը  ներգաղթի, արտագաղթի, գաղութացման,  ներբնակեցման ու ասիմիլյացիայի պատմություն ա, սկսած դեռ հռոմեական ժամանակներից ու ժողովուրդների մեծ գաղթից։ Եվրոպան դրանով մենակ հզորացել, հարստացել ու գեղեցկացել ա։ Էս հարցն էլ լավից վատից, բայց մի ձևի հաստատ կլուծեն։ 
> 
> Էս պատմության մեջ ափսոսը Սիրիան ու Իրաքն են, հատկապես Սիրիան։ Տակնուվրա արեցին թողեցին երկիրը, իբր բարի ու դեմոկրատական նպատակներով դրդված։


Հույս ունենանք՝ կլուծեն: Ստեղ որ ֆաշիստական նոր ալիք ա բարձրանում, ինչը շատ վտանգավոր ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեն գնում արաբական երկրներ, քանի որ եվրոպայում շների իրավունքներն ավելի պաշտպանված են, քան մարդու իրավունքները արաբական լիքը երկրներում։
> 
> Իսկ Եվրոպան իր դեմքը չի կորցնի։ Որքան էլ տարօրինակ ա, բայց Եվրոպայի ողջ պատմությունը  ներգաղթի, արտագաղթի, գաղութացման,  ներբնակեցման ու ասիմիլյացիայի պատմություն ա, սկսած դեռ հռոմեական ժամանակներից ու ժողովուրդների մեծ գաղթից։ Եվրոպան դրանով մենակ հզորացել, հարստացել ու գեղեցկացել ա։ Էս հարցն էլ լավից վատից, բայց մի ձևի հաստատ կլուծեն։ 
> 
> Էս պատմության մեջ ափսոսը Սիրիան ու Իրաքն են, հատկապես Սիրիան։ Տակնուվրա արեցին թողեցին երկիրը, իբր բարի ու դեմոկրատական նպատակներով դրդված։


ապեր, վիճակը մի քիչ բարդ ա ... գերմանիա, ֆրանսիա, անգլիա, ավստրիա... կարան մարսեն փախստականներին, բայց մնացած երկրմերը՝ մակեդոնիա հունաստան, հունգարիա, կարան կոլապս ըլնեն էդ բեռի տակ ու հլա մի բան էլ ավելացնեն էդ ճգնաժամը...

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> ապեր, վիճակը մի քիչ բարդ ա ... գերմանիա, ֆրանսիա, անգլիա, ավստրիա... կարան մարսեն փախստականներին, բայց մնացած երկրմերը՝ մակեդոնիա հունաստան, հունգարիա, կարան կոլապս ըլնեն էդ բեռի տակ ու հլա մի բան էլ ավելացնեն էդ ճգնաժամը...


Դրա համար էլ մարդիկ ասում են Հունգարիա չենք ուզում։ Ժող, իսկ խի չեն Իսլամական պետության հախից փորձում գալ, ինչն ա խանգարում։ Նավթ չկա՞ էդ կողմերը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դրա համար էլ մարդիկ ասում են Հունգարիա չենք ուզում։ Ժող, իսկ խի չեն Իսլամական պետության հախից փորձում գալ, ինչն ա խանգարում։ Նավթ չկա՞ էդ կողմերը։


Մի րոպե, ինչի՞ համար հախից գան: Ժողովրդավարություն չե՞ն հաստատում: 

Ի դեպ, էսօր սա ա պտտվում ֆեյսբուքում: Ինչքան էլ պրիմիտիվ հնչի, բայց մեկ ա, էս էրեխեն շատ պարզ ու հասարակ, իրականանալի բան ա պահանջում: Զարգացած աշխարհը որ ուզի, կարճ ժամանակում ISIS-ի հախից կգա, սաղ հարցերը կլուծվեն: Բայց պե՞տք ա իրանց:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի րոպե, ինչի՞ համար հախից գան: Ժողովրդավարություն չե՞ն հաստատում: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, էսօր սա ա պտտվում ֆեյսբուքում: Ինչքան էլ պրիմիտիվ հնչի, բայց մեկ ա, էս էրեխեն շատ պարզ ու հասարակ, իրականանալի բան ա պահանջում: Զարգացած աշխարհը որ ուզի, կարճ ժամանակում ISIS-ի հախից կգա, սաղ հարցերը կլուծվեն: Բայց պե՞տք ա իրանց:


Բա ինչի՞ չեն ուզում... 

էդքան պարզ չի... ուզում ես արևմուտքը զորք ուղարկի՞... IS օդից չի իջել էդտեղ ու իրա կազմը տենց պարզ՝ հոմոգեն չի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա ինչի՞ չեն ուզում... 
> 
> էդքան պարզ չի... ուզում ես արևմուտքը զորք ուղարկի՞... IS օդից չի իջել էդտեղ ու իրա կազմը տենց պարզ՝ հոմոգեն չի...


Բա ասածս էդ ա. իսլամական պետությունն իրանց կերած քաքն ա, պիտի նախ խոստովանեն, որ քաք են կերել, հետո նոր զորք ուղարկեն: Չեն անի:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դրա համար էլ մարդիկ ասում են Հունգարիա չենք ուզում։ Ժող, իսկ խի չեն Իսլամական պետության հախից փորձում գալ, ինչն ա խանգարում։ Նավթ չկա՞ էդ կողմերը։


հունգարիա չեն ուզում որտև գործ ու սոցիալական ծրագրեր չկան... իրանք շատ լավ գիտեն որտեղ ինչ կա... բայց էդ երկրներն էլ բեզռազմերնի չեն... օրինակ յուքեյը սահմանափակել ա ներգաղթը...

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ասածս էդ ա. իսլամական պետությունն իրանց կերած քաքն ա, պիտի նախ խոստովանեն, որ քաք են կերել, հետո նոր զորք ուղարկեն: Չեն անի:


ու՞մ... ո՞վ ա ինչ քաք կերել... ես էն օրը մի յատ շատ լավ վերլուծաբանի էի լսում ով հատուկ հենց էդ հարցերով ա զբաղվում... բավականին հետաքրքիր բաներ էր ասում դրա մասին

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հունգարիա չեն ուզում որտև գործ ու սոցիալական ծրագրեր չկան... իրանք շատ լավ գիտեն որտեղ ինչ կա... բայց էդ երկրներն էլ բեզռազմերնի չեն... օրինակ յուքեյը սահմանափակել ա ներգաղթը...


Պարզ ա՝ ռեզին չեն էդ երկրները: Դրա համար մյուսները պիտի իրանց վրա վերցնեն: Նույն Յուքեյը լիքը հնարավորություն ունի, բայց սահմանափակել ա փախստականների ընդունումը:




> ու՞մ... ո՞վ ա ինչ քաք կերել... ես էն օրը մի յատ շատ լավ վերլուծաբանի էի լսում ով հատուկ հենց էդ հարցերով ա զբաղվում... բավականին հետաքրքիր բաներ էր ասում դրա մասին


Բա ժողովրդավարություն են հաստատում-բան: Ի՞նչ էր ասում վերլուծաբանը:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պարզ ա՝ ռեզին չեն էդ երկրները: Դրա համար մյուսները պիտի իրանց վրա վերցնեն: Նույն Յուքեյը լիքը հնարավորություն ունի, բայց սահմանափակել ա փախստականների ընդունումը:
> 
> 
> 
> Բա ժողովրդավարություն են հաստատում-բան: Ի՞նչ էր ասում վերլուծաբանը:


IS-ը լոկալ կազմակերպություն ա ու հստակ վայլում ա տեղի բնակչության մեծամասնությունը որը էդ ընտրությունն անում ատեղական իշխանություններին դիմակայելու համար... իրաքում մալիքիի ռեժիմը հստակ բռնել էր սյուննի բնակչության տոտալ մեկուսացման ուղին, այրահեղ կոռուծպացված էր նույնիսկ շիաների համար սիրիայում ընդդիմությունը ռադիկալացավ քաղաքացիական պատերազմի պատճառով... մի մասը դուրս եկավ երկրից մյուս մասը միացավ IS-ին... քրդական բնակչության մեջ էլ մինշանակ բոլորը դեմ չեն IS-ին ելնելով թուրքիայի դիրքերից... իսկ պարսկաստանն ու արաբական աշխարհը վաբշե շիլա շփոթ ա... եմենը, լիբանանը, լիբիան, սիրիան, եգիպտոսն ու իրաքը լրիվ տարբեր խաղերի մեջ են... երկար խոսելու բան ա, բայց մենակ մի օրինակ ասեմ... մուսուլմանական ախպերութունը եգիպտոսում արգելված ա, բայց եմենում կռվում ա եգիպտական ուժերի (ոչ պաշտոնական) հետ միասին իսկ իրաքում IS-ի կողմից

----------


## Շինարար

> հունգարիա չեն ուզում որտև գործ ու սոցիալական ծրագրեր չկան... իրանք շատ լավ գիտեն որտեղ ինչ կա... բայց էդ երկրներն էլ բեզռազմերնի չեն... օրինակ յուքեյը սահմանափակել ա ներգաղթը...


Հունգարիա չեն ուզւոմ, որովհետև Հունգարիան իրանց չի ուզում, ինչ վերաբերվում ա Միացյալ Թագավորությանը, էնտեղ վափշե անհասկանալի բաներ են կատարվում, միգրանտների նկատմամբ անընդհատ խստացումներ են անում, որպեսզի ընտրազանգվածին դուր գան, բնակչության մի հսկայական շերտ գտնում ա, որ իրանց վնաս են միգրանտները, մինչդեռ լուրջ վերլուծություններ ես կարդում, պարզվում ա էդ խստացումներով միգրատները լավ տուժում են, բայց բյուջեի համար կոպեկներ են ուղղակի, բան չի փոխվում, իսկ իրականում իրանք աշխատուժի կարիք ունեն, ես ում հետ խոսացել եմ, կիրթ մարդիկ սաղ էդ են ասում, որ մենք աշխատուժի կարիք ունենք: Բայց էլի եմ ասում՝ մենք մեր երկրից պահանջենք, ուրիշների հետ ինչ գործ ունենք, բայց համոզված եմ՝ երկիրը եթե ինչ-որ անհավանական պատահականությամբ ուզեր էլ ընդուներ, մեզ մոտ էլ բնակչության մեծ մասը չէր ուզելու՝ չգան անկախություն ուզեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հունգարիա չեն ուզւոմ, որովհետև Հունգարիան իրանց չի ուզում, ինչ վերաբերվում ա Միացյալ Թագավորությանը, էնտեղ վափշե անհասկանալի բաներ են կատարվում, միգրանտների նկատմամբ անընդհատ խստացումներ են անում, որպեսզի ընտրազանգվածին դուր գան, բնակչության մի հսկայական շերտ գտնում ա, որ իրանց վնաս են միգրանտները, մինչդեռ լուրջ վերլուծություններ ես կարդում, պարզվում ա էդ խստացումներով միգրատները լավ տուժում են, բայց բյուջեի համար կոպեկներ են ուղղակի, բան չի փոխվում, իսկ իրականում իրանք աշխատուժի կարիք ունեն, ես ում հետ խոսացել եմ, կիրթ մարդիկ սաղ էդ են ասում, որ մենք աշխատուժի կարիք ունենք: Բայց էլի եմ ասում՝ մենք մեր երկրից պահանջենք, ուրիշների հետ ինչ գործ ունենք, բայց համոզված եմ՝ երկիրը եթե ինչ-որ անհավանական պատահականությամբ ուզեր էլ ընդուներ, մեզ մոտ էլ բնակչության մեծ մասը չէր ուզելու՝ չգան անկախություն ուզեն:


Շին, էդ բնակչության դժգոհություններն ամեն տեղ էլ կան: Էն ա, Գերմանիայում էլ ինչքան էլ մեդիան տա, որ գրկաբաց դիմավորում են, մի լայն զանգված դժգոհ ա: Բայց էրեկ ֆազերս գցել էին, որտև խոսում էի գերմանաբնակ մի հայի հետ, որը գերմանացիների գրպանից կրթաթոշակ ա ստանում, ինքն էլ էր դժգոհում, ասում էր՝ գերմանացին ինչու՞ պիտի փախստականների վրա փող ծախսի: Չգիտեմ, դրեցի սաղ բացատրեցի, ոնց որ հասկացավ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ էս էն դեպքն ա, որ երբ բացատրում ես մարդկանց, հասկանում են: Ուղղակի ներվ ա պետք էդքան մարդու հետ հատ-հատ նստելու, բացատրելու համար:

Ու ճիշտ ես, Հայաստանում որ սիրիահայերի գալուց էին էդքան դժգոհ, պատկերացնում եմ սիրիացիների դեպքում ինչ կլինի: Բայց երևի էլի պետք ա նստել, բացատրել, թե՝ տեսեք ինչքան ենք շահել, որ սիրիահայերն էկել են: Նոր կոլորիտ ա ավելացել, մարդիկ լավ բիզնեսներ են դրել, լիքը համով ու էժան ուտելու տեղեր են բացվել և այլն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> քաղաքացիական պատերազմից են փախնում, թե՞ Մեքսիկայի ու Գվատեմալայի իսլամական պետության գրոհայիններից։


Պիտի գրեի` Նահանգներին Հայաստանից փախածներս էլ ենք հերքում ։Ճ 
Մեքսիկները փախնում են խոսքի սովից ու անտերությունից։ 
Փախստականները տարերային աղետի պես մի բան են, ու զարգացած երկրները փախստականներից խուսափելու ձև չունեն (ոչ մեկ վատ երկիր չի փախնում, մարդիկ փախնում են լավ ու ապահով երկրներ), հետևաբար էդ երկրները պիտի պատրաստ լինեն փախստականներին ընդունելու, ադապտացնելու ու էֆեկտիվ օգտագործելու ու վայթեմ պատրաստ են, դրա համար էլ փախստականները գիտեն, թե ուր են գնում (ցիկլի մեջ ընկա ։Ճ)։ 
Անճար ու անպատրաստ երկրները (տվյալ դեպքում Հունգարիան) կարող են միայն պատեր կառուցել կամ փախստականներին հրմշտել աջուձախ։ 
«Եղբայրական» արաբական երկրները մարդու իրավունքների հետ կապ չունեցող բիզնես պլաններ են ընդհամենը, որոնք ավելի շուտ տեռորիստներին կֆինանսավորեն, քան թե կընդունեն փախստականների։ Էս դարում թուրքերն աչքիս ավելի մարդկային են ։Ճ

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2016), Տրիբուն (06.09.2015)

----------


## Norton

Մյունխեն

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, վիճակը մի քիչ բարդ ա ... գերմանիա, ֆրանսիա, անգլիա, ավստրիա... կարան մարսեն փախստականներին, բայց մնացած երկրմերը՝ մակեդոնիա հունաստան, հունգարիա, կարան կոլապս ըլնեն էդ բեռի տակ ու հլա մի բան էլ ավելացնեն էդ ճգնաժամը...


Ապեր, Հունգարիան ու Մակեդոնիան, հատկապես Մակեդոնիան, եթե Եվրոպա են, ուրեմն Հայաստանը Սամսունգ ա։ Մակեդոնիան ինքը տեղով ոչ լեգալ միգրանտների աղբյուր ա, նա ո՞ր օրվա փախստական ընդունողն ա։ 

Էտ ա աշխարհի օրենքը, եթե կյանքդ վտանգելով էկել հասել ես ԵՄ սահմանին, ուրեմն պիտի մինչև վերջ վիզ դնես ու հասնես նամուսով երկիր, որ էտքան կրածդ տառապանքներն իմաստ ունենան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու՞մ... ո՞վ ա ինչ քաք կերել... ես էն օրը մի յատ շատ լավ վերլուծաբանի էի լսում ով հատուկ հենց էդ հարցերով ա զբաղվում... բավականին հետաքրքիր բաներ էր ասում դրա մասին


Ապեր, ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոպան դրած սիրիական «ընդդիմություն» էին զինում, ինչ ա Ասադի դեմ Էին։ Ասադը մեռավ ասելով, որ էտ ընդդիմության մեջ ամեն տեսակի բոսյակ կա, բայց իրան տանձի տեղ դնող չկար։ Հիմա էլ պարզ ա, որ IS-ի դեմ պայքարում Ասադը միակ դաշնակիցն ա։ Բայց չէէէէէէէ, չաթլախ ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոպան ո՞նց կարան ընդունեն իրանց սխալները։ Օբաման էրեկ իրա դաշնակից Սաուդին հաշվետվություն էր տալիս Իրանի պահով։ Կարճ ասած, էս վիճակը իրոք իրանց կերած քաքն ա, ու որ մի գրամ բարոյականություն ունենային դեռ երկու տարի առաջ Ֆրանսիան ու ԱՄՆ Սիրիա ու Իրաք զորք մտցրած կլինեին ու էս հարցը վաղուց փակված կլիներ։

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ներսեսն ա գտել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պիտի գրեի` Նահանգներին Հայաստանից փախածներս էլ ենք հերքում ։Ճ 
> Մեքսիկները փախնում են խոսքի սովից ու անտերությունից։


Հոպար, անտերության ու 250.000 զոհվածի ու 5 միլիոն տեղահանվածի մեջ թեթև տարբերություն կա էլի։ Սիրիայում ու Իրաքում ակնհայտորեն խայտառակ վիճակ ա, լրիվ համադրելի 15 թվի հետ։ Ու էտ մարդկանց չօգնելը ու տեղ չտալը ու ամեն տեսակի ատմազկեք ման գալը անբարոյականություն ա։ Հայաստանն էլ պիտի առաջիններից մեկը լիներ, որ գոնե հայտարարեր որ պատրաստ ա ընդունել մարդկանց՝ անկախ կրոնից ու ազգանունից։ Հատկապես, երբ մեր էշերը հասկանում են, որ փաստացի հայ-թուրքական սահմանը հատել հնարավոր չի։

----------

Շինարար (07.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դանիացիները պետական մակարդակով են էշ կերած-էշ մեծացած: Էս հոդվածը կարդացի, վատացա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոպան դրած սիրիական «ընդդիմություն» էին զինում, ինչ ա Ասադի դեմ Էին։ Ասադը մեռավ ասելով, որ էտ ընդդիմության մեջ ամեն տեսակի բոսյակ կա, բայց իրան տանձի տեղ դնող չկար։ Հիմա էլ պարզ ա, որ IS-ի դեմ պայքարում Ասադը միակ դաշնակիցն ա։ Բայց չէէէէէէէ, չաթլախ ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոպան ո՞նց կարան ընդունեն իրանց սխալները։ Օբաման էրեկ իրա դաշնակից Սաուդին հաշվետվություն էր տալիս Իրանի պահով։ Կարճ ասած, էս վիճակը իրոք իրանց կերած քաքն ա, ու որ մի գրամ բարոյականություն ունենային դեռ երկու տարի առաջ Ֆրանսիան ու ԱՄՆ Սիրիա ու Իրաք զորք մտցրած կլինեին ու էս հարցը վաղուց փակված կլիներ։


Տրիբուն ախպար, թուն շատ լավ քիդես որ ադիգա ադանգ չէ... ասսադը ոչ մի բան, չէ՞... հեսա ժամանակ գտնեմ քեզ ասեմ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տրիբուն ախպար, թուն շատ լավ քիդես որ ադիգա ադանգ չէ... ասսադը ոչ մի բան, չէ՞... հեսա ժամանակ գտնեմ քեզ ասեմ...





> Более четырех тысяч боевиков террористической организации «Исламское государство» (ИГ) проникли в страны Европейского союза (ЕС) под видом беженцев, сообщает газета Sunday Express со ссылкой на источник в группировке. По его словам, операция по переброске прошла успешно.


http://lenta.ru/news/2015/09/07/isis/

Եվրոպան վերջը թքելու ա։

4 հոգով մի հատ թերթի խմբագրություն կոտորեցին, 4000-ով ինչե՞ր կանեն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> http://lenta.ru/news/2015/09/07/isis/
> 
> Եվրոպան վերջը թքելու ա։
> 
> 4 հոգով մի հատ թերթի խմբագրություն կոտորեցին, 4000-ով ինչե՞ր կանեն։


Արտ, մի քիչ ճշմարտանման չի: Էս թեմայում արդեն խոսվել ա, թե ինչերի միջով են անցնում, մինչև էդ փախստականները հասնում են Եվրոպա: Չեմ կարծում՝ ջիհադիստները նման ռիսկի կգնան: Բացի դրանից, էդքան էշ չեն, որ հիմիկվանից սենց արխային հայտարարեն, որովհետև Եվրոպան շատ արագ միջոցներ կձեռնարկի իրանց դեմ: Շատ-շատ կարող ա տարածել են սենց բան, որ փախստականներին չընդունեն:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս էլ կարդացեք ու նայեք։

Շատ հետաքրքիր պատկեր ա ստացվում։

http://kniga-bukv.livejournal.com/165266.html

Մահից մազապուրծ եղած փախստականներ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, մի քիչ ճշմարտանման չի: Էս թեմայում արդեն խոսվել ա, թե ինչերի միջով են անցնում, մինչև էդ փախստականները հասնում են Եվրոպա: Չեմ կարծում՝ ջիհադիստները նման ռիսկի կգնան: Բացի դրանից, էդքան էշ չեն, որ հիմիկվանից սենց արխային հայտարարեն, որովհետև Եվրոպան շատ արագ միջոցներ կձեռնարկի իրանց դեմ: Շատ-շատ կարող ա տարածել են սենց բան, որ փախստականներին չընդունեն:


Բյուր, հունգարիայի ականատեսի բլոգը կարդացի՞ր։
Վիդեոները նայեցի՞ր։

Դու ըտեղ տեսա՞ր էդ «ինչերի միջով անցնածներին»։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հունգարիայի ականատեսի բլոգը կարդացի՞ր։
> Վիդեոները նայեցի՞ր։
> 
> Դու ըտեղ տեսա՞ր էդ «ինչերի միջով անցնածներին»։


Արտ, լավ էլի, վիդեոյի մեջ մի քանի կատաղած որձ ա, էն ա, նայի, էրեխեքը վազում են ուտելիքի վրա: Պարզ ա ցանկացած իրավիճակում էլ ինչ-որ անասուններ պիտի առիթից օգտվեն: Իսկ ականատեսի պատմածները լրիվ միակողմանի են: Պարզ չի՞, որ որտեղ շատ մարդ, էնտեղ շատ աղբ: Ու ինչքան էլ աղբամաններից խոսեն, մեկ ա, նույնիսկ ամենաքաղաքակիրթ երկրներում լիքը աղբ ա կուտակվում, նույնիսկ երբ մի քանի ժամով են լիքը մարդիկ նույն տեղում հավաքվում: Դրան գումարի, որ էս մարդիկ օրերով տանիքի տակ չեն էղել: 

Էն ա, մեր ակումբի Րիկն էլ ա ականատես, իրանից հարցրու՝ ինչ ա կատարվում, տես ինչ կասի:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ա, Դանիան էլ ա հարուստ երկիր, բայց ստեղ չեն ուզում մնալ, ու թվարկված պատճառները ճշմարտությանը համապատասխանում են:

----------


## Շինարար

> http://lenta.ru/news/2015/09/07/isis/
> 
> Եվրոպան վերջը թքելու ա։
> 
> 4 հոգով մի հատ թերթի խմբագրություն կոտորեցին, 4000-ով ինչե՞ր կանեն։


Արտ,առանց փախստականների էլ տարբեր մարդիկ ներթափանցում են Եվրոպա ուտարբեր բաներ են տողի ունենում, բնիկ ովրոպացիներից էլ գնում միանում են իսլամիստներին։ Իսկ էս քարոզչական նյութերը, եսիմ, դու Կիսիլյով էլ կնայես երևի։ Էդփախստականնռրի մեջ նաև լիքը բռի, անտաշ, անկիրթ, ստախոս, վատ, հոմոֆոբ, հիմար և այլ մարդիկ կան, հիմա ի՞նչ, պետք ա թողել սովամահ լինեն ու համաճարակների զոհ դառնա՞ն սահմանների վրա։ Ասելդ ի՞նչ ա,ու եթե պատասխանդ հա ա, ընդհանրապես քեզ հետ զրուցելու ցանկություն չեմ ունենա էս թեմայով, իսկ եթե ոչ ա, չեմհասկանում ինչ ես ասում, քեզ թվում ա տասնհինգ թվին գաղթող հայերը հումանիզմի մարմնացումնե՞ր էին։

----------

Տրիբուն (08.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ,առանց փախստականների էլ տարբեր մարդիկ ներթափանցում են Եվրոպա ուտարբեր բաներ են տողի ունենում, բնիկ ովրոպացիներից էլ գնում միանում են իսլամիստներին։ Իսկ էս քարոզչական նյութերը, եսիմ, դու Կիսիլյով էլ կնայես երևի։ Էդփախստականնռրի մեջ նաև լիքը բռի, անտաշ, անկիրթ, ստախոս, վատ, հոմոֆոբ, հիմար և այլ մարդիկ կան, հիմա ի՞նչ, պետք ա թողել սովամահ լինեն ու համաճարակների զոհ դառնա՞ն սահմանների վրա։ Ասելդ ի՞նչ ա,ու եթե պատասխանդ հա ա, ընդհանրապես քեզ հետ զրուցելու ցանկություն չեմ ունենա էս թեմայով, իսկ եթե ոչ ա, չեմհասկանում ինչ ես ասում, քեզ թվում ա տասնհինգ թվին գաղթող հայերը հումանիզմի մարմնացումնե՞ր էին։


Պատասխանս հենց սկզբից գրել եմ, հիմա էլ կրկնեմ։
Մարդիկ մահից են փախնում, միանշանակ պետք ա ընդունել, բայց ...

Պետք ա շատ կոպիտ լինել։ Այվին ասեց, որ մասնավորապես տարբերակում են սիրայից էկած փախստականներին ուրիշ երկրներից եկածներից։
Նույն կերպ պետք ա տարբերակել իսկականից խեղճին ագրեսիվից, վախեցածին վախեցնողից և այլն։

Հենց սկզբից պետք ա ցույց տալ, թե ով ա դրության տերը, ով ա որոշելու հաջորդ քայլը։ Որ էս կարգի բառդակ չդառնա։
Էդքան ճամփա անցած փախստականին ես պատկերացնում եմ սոված, ծարավ ու խեղճացած։ Ու էդքան բան տեսած մարդը չէր դնի ջուրն ու սնունդը թափեր գետնին գնար։
Կամ ավտոբուսում տուփերով պամպերս ա թափած, բայց մի անկյունում ինչ որ մեկը քաքել ա. պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ երեխայա եղել, որին լայեղ չեն արել պամպերս հագցնեն։

Արդեն համը հանում են։ Ես չեմ զարմանա, որ էս մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում եվրոպացիների տրամադրությունը կտրուկ շուռ գա։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արտ, լավ էլի, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ Եվրոպա գնացող հանձնվող «փախստական» հայերը քաղաքավարության ու հեզության մարմնացումն են: Չէ, մեծ մասամբ վերին աստիճանի բռի ու անմակարդակ մասսա ա գնում ու եվրոպացիները խելք ունենային, բոլորին կհավաքեին, սիրուն ուպակովկա կանեին ու կուղարկեին ասենք հարավային Սուդան կամ Բուրկինա Ֆասո, կամ էլ Տաջիկստան:

Երբ որ Հռոմ էի թռնում, կողքի շարքում մի հատ տենց «փախստական» ընտանիք կար, գնում էին հանձնվելու: Ամեն անգամ երբ ստյուարդեսսան անցնում էր, մարդը հետևից ռեպլիկներ էր թողնում (լավ ա ստյուարդեսսան հայերեն չէր հասկանում): Ու ճամփի կեսին մեկ էլ էս եզը որոշեց ծխել, սիգարետը հենց կպցրեց, ստյուարդեսան վազեց պիլոտին կանչեց, սրանք սիգարետը հանգցնել տվին, ձեռի փաստաթղթերը վերցրին իրենց մոտ, թարգմանիչ ճարեցին ու զգուշացրին, որ եթե խելոք չմնա, ճամփի մյուս մասը ձեռնաշղթաներով կանցկացնի: Էս ա միջին վիճակագրական հայ «փախստականի» կերպարը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Պատասխանս հենց սկզբից գրել եմ, հիմա էլ կրկնեմ։
> Մարդիկ մահից են փախնում, միանշանակ պետք ա ընդունել, բայց ...
> 
> Պետք ա շատ կոպիտ լինել։ Այվին ասեց, որ մասնավորապես տարբերակում են սիրայից էկած փախստականներին ուրիշ երկրներից եկածներից։
> Նույն կերպ պետք ա տարբերակել իսկականից խեղճին ագրեսիվից, վախեցածին վախեցնողից և այլն։
> 
> Հենց սկզբից պետք ա ցույց տալ, թե ով ա դրության տերը, ով ա որոշելու հաջորդ քայլը։ Որ էս կարգի բառդակ չդառնա։
> Էդքան ճամփա անցած փախստականին ես պատկերացնում եմ սոված, ծարավ ու խեղճացած։ Ու էդքան բան տեսած մարդը չէր դնի ջուրն ու սնունդը թափեր գետնին գնար։
> Կամ ավտոբուսում տուփերով պամպերս ա թափած, բայց մի անկյունում ինչ որ մեկը քաքել ա. պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ երեխայա եղել, որին լայեղ չեն արել պամպերս հագցնեն։
> ...


Axպեր, կներես բայց ախմախ բաներ ես ասում մի այլ կարգի: Փախստականների հետ շփման մեծ փորձ ունես երևի, ու սովորաբար նրանք աչքի են ընկել ինքնակազմակերպման մեծ կուլտուրայով, հիմա սրանք էլ սխալ փախստական դուրս եկան, մի հատ էլ չստուգե՞ն՝ առավոտ իրիկուն ատամները լվանում են, թե չէ, ով չի լվանում, պոտենցիալ տեռորիստ ա: Ասում եմ՝ դու նաղդ Կիսիլյով էլ ոգևորված նայելիս կլինես, ուղղակի էստեղ ամաչում ես արտահայտվես:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.09.2015), Տրիբուն (08.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, լավ էլի, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ Եվրոպա գնացող հանձնվող «փախստական» հայերը քաղաքավարության ու հեզության մարմնացումն են: Չէ, մեծ մասամբ վերին աստիճանի բռի ու անմակարդակ մասսա ա գնում ու եվրոպացիները խելք ունենային, բոլորին կհավաքեին, սիրուն ուպակովկա կանեին ու կուղարկեին ասենք հարավային Սուդան կամ Բուրկինա Ֆասո, կամ էլ Տաջիկստան:
> 
> Երբ որ Հռոմ էի թռնում, կողքի շարքում մի հատ տենց «փախստական» ընտանիք կար, գնում էին հանձնվելու: Ամեն անգամ երբ ստյուարդեսսան անցնում էր, մարդը հետևից ռեպլիկներ էր թողնում (լավ ա ստյուարդեսսան հայերեն չէր հասկանում): Ու ճամփի կեսին մեկ էլ էս եզը որոշեց ծխել, սիգարետը հենց կպցրեց, ստյուարդեսան վազեց պիլոտին կանչեց, սրանք սիգարետը հանգցնել տվին, ձեռի փաստաթղթերը վերցրին իրենց մոտ, թարգմանիչ ճարեցին ու զգուշացրին, որ եթե խելոք չմնա, ճամփի մյուս մասը ձեռնաշղթաներով կանցկացնի: Էս ա միջին վիճակագրական հայ «փախստականի» կերպարը:





> Axպեր, կներես բայց ախմախ բաներ ես ասում մի այլ կարգի: Փախստականների հետ շփման մեծ փորձ ունես երևի, ու սովորաբար նրանք աչքի են ընկել ինքնակազմակերպման մեծ կուլտուրայով, հիմա սրանք էլ սխալ փախստական դուրս եկան, մի հատ էլ չստուգե՞ն՝ առավոտ իրիկուն ատամները լվանում են, թե չէ, ով չի լվանում, պոտենցիալ տեռորիստ ա: Ասում եմ՝ դու նաղդ Կիսիլյով էլ ոգևորված նայելիս կլինես, ուղղակի էստեղ ամաչում ես արտահայտվես:


Ես ոնց կարդում եմ գրածներս, չեմ տեսնում էն ինչ դուք տեսաք։

Որտե՞ղ ես ԷՍ փասխտականներին համեմատեցի ՈւՐԻՇ փախստականների հետ։

Օրինակ՝ «Էդքան ճամփա անցած փախստականին ես պատկերացնում եմ սոված, ծարավ ու խեղճացած։» էս գրելուց ես հիշում եմ իմ ծանոթին (հայ), որը փորձել էր ընտանիքով, գնար, բռնին հետ ուղարկեցին։ Հա, ինքն էլ համեստության տիպար չէր, լավ արին հետ ուղարկեցին։

Ու սաղ գրածս էլ վերաբերում ա ընդհանուր մոտեցմանը։ Այսինքն քանի որ Հայաստանից չեն փախնում, այլ Սիրիայից, ուրեմն սաղին պետք ա ընդունել, բայց ընդունել ոչ թե երկար սպասված հյուրի պես, այլ մարդու, որը մահից փրկվելու համար ապօրինի խախտել ա իրանց պետական սահմանը։

----------


## ivy

48 ժամվա մեջ Մյունխենը 14 հազար փախստական է ընդունել: 
Ամեն տեսակի մարդ էլ կա մեջները: Ու էս երկրի էն է լավը, որ մարդկանց չեն դասակարգում լավի ու վատի, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի ձև չեն դասակարգում՝ անկախ մաշկի գույնից, կրոնից, լեզվից, գրաճանաչությունից, մասնագիտությունից, սեռական կողմնորոշումից և այլն: Քանի դեռ ապրում ես՝ կանոններին ու օրենքներին ենթարկվելով, առանց ուրիշներին նեղություն տալու, ոչ ոք քո դեմ ոչինչ չունի: Բոլորը հավասար են: Ու էդպես էլ պիտի լինի: Որովհետև հակառակը, ինչ սիրուն մեկնաբանություն էլ ուզենաս տալ, ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ֆաշիզմ:  
Հա, էս մարդիկ ինտեգրման երկար ճանապարհ են անցնելու, ու էս պահին հաստատ «քաղաքակիրթ եվրոպացու» վարք չունեն: Բայց եթե անգամ իրենք չկարողանան լիովին ինտեգրվել, իրենց երեխաներն արդեն ուրիշ են լինելու՝ այլ արժեքներ կրող, կիրթ, ու կարևորը՝ ազատ:

Էն որ ասում եք՝ պիտի խիստ լինի: Խստությունը սկսվում է հենց առաջին պահից, երբ ամեն մեկը հասկանում է, որ կան կանոններ, որոնց ինքը հետևելու է, թե չէ համակարգն իրեն չի ընդունի, բառիս բուն իմաստով փողոց կշպրտվի: Մեկի մոտ ամեն ինչ արագ ու հեշտ է լինելու, մյուսի մոտ՝ չէ: Համ գոռալու է, համ հայհոյելու, համ հարձակվելու, համ կեղտ ու ապականություն բերելու, համ կռիվների մեջ ներքաշվելու: Բայց իրեն ամեն անգամ քաղաքակիրթ ձևով հետ են բերելու նորմալ վիճակի: Ու խստությամբ. երեք անգամ կանոնները խախտես, առաջին երկուսին՝ դեղին քարտ, երրորդին՝ կարմիր, վեշերդ հավաքի ու գնա որտեղից եկել ես: Հետևեցիր կանոններին ու օրենքներին, ինքդ քո ճանապարհը քիչ-քիչ կհարթես էս երկրում: 

Էդպես է: Ու չի կարելի մտածել, թե պիտի նախապես զտես էդ մարդկանց՝ լավի ու վատի, արժանիի, անարժանի, ագրեսիվի ու խաղաղասերի: Պիտի բոլորին էլ տրվեն ինտեգրվելու հավասար պայմաններն ու հնարավորությունները: 
Ու ինձ որ լսեք, առաջին հերթին հենց էդ ագրեսիվներին ու անկիրթներին պիտի ընդունել, որովհետև սա լավագույն միջոցն է էդ մարդկանց «մարդ» դարձնելու: Գնա կանգնի իրենց երկրում, գոռա «դեմոկրատիա» ու փորձիր եվրոպական աշխարհայացք սերմանել: Չի ստացվում էդպես, հնարավոր չի: Մինչև չհայտնվեն էս ուրիշ աշխարհում, մինչև չտեսնեն, որ կյանքը ուրիշ կարող է լինել, ու որ բոլորը հավասար են, ինչպես մեկը մյուսի, էնպես էլ օրենքի առաջ, մինչև էդ ամենի մեջ չապրեն, չեն փոխվելու: Էս է մարդկանց կրթելու լավագույն միջոցը: Հա, էդ ինտեգրացիան դժոխքի միջով անցնել է լինելու, բայց որ անցան, կարգին մարդ են դառնալու: Ու էդ արժեքները իրենց երեխեքին են տալու: 
Իսկ դուք ասում եք՝ ագրեսիվներին դուրս շպրտեք...

Իսկ տեռորիզմը ուրիշ թեմա է: Հա, կա ISIS, ու պիտի զգույշ լինել: Բայց կա նաև ամուր, ուժեղ ու խելոք Եվրոպա, որին մատի վրա պտտելը էնքան էլ հեշտ բան չի:
Ի դեպ, Գերմանիայում ամենամեծ տեռորիստական ակտը տարիներ առաջ Օկտոբերֆեստի ժամանակ է եղել, որի հեղինակը քրիստոնյա գերմանացի էր: Էս էլ՝ որպես փաստ:

----------

Lusina (08.09.2015), Progart (16.04.2019), Ruby Rue (08.09.2015), Աթեիստ (08.09.2015), Գալաթեա (08.09.2015), Դատարկություն (08.09.2015), Շինարար (09.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (08.09.2015), Տրիբուն (08.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պետք ա շատ կոպիտ լինել։ Այվին ասեց, որ մասնավորապես տարբերակում են սիրայից էկած փախստականներին ուրիշ երկրներից եկածներից։
> Նույն կերպ պետք ա տարբերակել իսկականից խեղճին ագրեսիվից, վախեցածին վախեցնողից և այլն։


Ու էս սաղ պետք ա անել Միջերկրական ծովի մեջտեղը, մինչև փախստականների լոդկեքը կհասնեն իտալական Լամպեդուզա կամ հունական Լեսբոս, որ ով չի համապատասխանում լավ փախստականի չափանիշներին, ռեսկի լցնեն ծովը:

----------

Ձայնալար (09.09.2015), Շինարար (09.09.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արտ, նույնիսկ կրթված, նորմալ տունուտեղում երեխեն կարա քաքի պոլին, չհասցնես նկատես։ Դրանով հո չի որոշվում։ Էդ քաոսում ուզում ես ամեն մեկն ավել սավոկով իր հետևից հավաքի՞։  Մարդ կա կարող ա վեց երեխու հետ ա փախնում, ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում իրանց վիճակը... 
Ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի ընդունելուց առաջ կամ ընդհսնրապես, տեսակավորել մարդկանց, կարտոշկա չեն։

----------

Ձայնալար (09.09.2015), Շինարար (09.09.2015), Տրիբուն (08.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 48 ժամվա մեջ Մյունխենը 14 հազար փախստական է ընդունել: 
> Ամեն տեսակի մարդ էլ կա մեջները: Ու էս երկրի էն է լավը, որ մարդկանց չեն դասակարգում լավի ու վատի, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի ձև չեն դասակարգում՝ անկախ մաշկի գույնից, կրոնից, լեզվից, գրաճանաչությունից, մասնագիտությունից, սեռական կողմնորոշումից և այլն: Քանի դեռ ապրում ես՝ կանոններին ու օրենքներին ենթարկվելով, առանց ուրիշներին նեղություն տալու, ոչ ոք քո դեմ ոչինչ չունի: Բոլորը հավասար են: Ու էդպես էլ պիտի լինի: Որովհետև հակառակը, ինչ սիրուն մեկնաբանություն էլ ուզենաս տալ, ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ֆաշիզմ:  
> Հա, էս մարդիկ ինտեգրման երկար ճանապարհ են անցնելու, ու էս պահին հաստատ «քաղաքակիրթ եվրոպացու» վարք չունեն: Բայց եթե անգամ իրենք չկարողանան լիովին ինտեգրվել, իրենց երեխաներն արդեն ուրիշ են լինելու՝ այլ արժեքներ կրող, կիրթ, ու կարևորը՝ ազատ:
> 
> Էն որ ասում եք՝ պիտի խիստ լինի: Խստությունը սկսվում է հենց առաջին պահից, երբ ամեն մեկը հասկանում է, որ կան կանոններ, որոնց ինքը հետևելու է, թե չէ համակարգն իրեն չի ընդունի, բառիս բուն իմաստով փողոց կշպրտվի: Մեկի մոտ ամեն ինչ արագ ու հեշտ է լինելու, մյուսի մոտ՝ չէ: Համ գոռալու է, համ հայհոյելու, համ հարձակվելու, համ կեղտ ու ապականություն բերելու, համ կռիվների մեջ ներքաշվելու: Բայց իրեն ամեն անգամ քաղաքակիրթ ձևով հետ են բերելու նորմալ վիճակի: Ու խստությամբ. երեք անգամ կանոնները խախտես, առաջին երկուսին՝ դեղին քարտ, երրորդին՝ կարմիր, *վեշերդ հավաքի ու գնա որտեղից եկել ես:* Հետևեցիր կանոններին ու օրենքներին, ինքդ քո ճանապարհը քիչ-քիչ կհարթես էս երկրում: 
> 
> Էդպես է: Ու չի կարելի մտածել, թե պիտի նախապես զտես էդ մարդկանց՝ լավի ու վատի, արժանիի, անարժանի, ագրեսիվի ու խաղաղասերի: Պիտի բոլորին էլ տրվեն ինտեգրվելու հավասար պայմաններն ու հնարավորությունները: 
> Ու ինձ որ լսեք, առաջին հերթին հենց էդ ագրեսիվներին ու անկիրթներին պիտի ընդունել, որովհետև սա լավագույն միջոցն է էդ մարդկանց «մարդ» դարձնելու: Գնա կանգնի իրենց երկրում, գոռա «դեմոկրատիա» ու փորձիր եվրոպական աշխարհայացք սերմանել: Չի ստացվում էդպես, հնարավոր չի: Մինչև չհայտնվեն էս ուրիշ աշխարհում, մինչև չտեսնեն, որ կյանքը ուրիշ կարող է լինել, ու որ բոլորը հավասար են, ինչպես մեկը մյուսի, էնպես էլ օրենքի առաջ, մինչև էդ ամենի մեջ չապրեն, չեն փոխվելու: Էս է մարդկանց կրթելու լավագույն միջոցը: Հա, էդ ինտեգրացիան դժոխքի միջով անցնել է լինելու, բայց որ անցան, կարգին մարդ են դառնալու: Ու էդ արժեքները իրենց երեխեքին են տալու: 
> Իսկ դուք ասում եք՝ ագրեսիվներին դուրս շպրտեք...
> ...


Այվի (ու մյուսներ), նայեք ընդգծածս մասը։
Կա, չէ՞, էդ անտեր մոտեցումը՝ խախտեցի՞ր, վեշերդ հավաքի, գնա։ Ես նոր բան չեմ հորինում, ասում եմ եղածը խստացրեք։

Մարդկանց տեսակավորելու մասին։
Մարդիկ սաղ էլ տարբեր են, անկախ նրանից, մենք իրանց _բարձրաձայն_ կտեսակավորենք, թե չէ։
Ասենք լիքը մարդ սև ա, անկախ նրանից դու սևի ու սպիտակի մեջ տարբերություն դնում ե՞ս, թե՞ չէ։
Լիքը մարդ կյանքում մի քանի անգամ գողություն ա արել, անկախ էն հանգամանքից դու իրան հանցագործ կանվանե՞ս, թե՞ չէ։

Լիքը չափորոշիչներ կան, որոց հիման վրա կարելի ա մարդկանց նախնական էդ 2 դեղին քարտը ցույց տալ։ Էն կինոներում որ նշան են են անում՝ «ես քեզ հետևում եմ»։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Ասենք էն գնացքը գրավողների միջից ընտրեն առավել ագրեսիվներին ու հենց էն երկրներում, որտեղ իրանք չեն ուզում մնալ, տանեն բանտ նստեցնեն. գնացք գողանալու մեղադրանքը լրիվ հերիք ա։
Խստությունն էս ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այվի (ու մյուսներ), նայեք ընդգծածս մասը։
> Կա, չէ՞, էդ անտեր մոտեցումը՝ խախտեցի՞ր, վեշերդ հավաքի, գնա։ Ես նոր բան չեմ հորինում, ասում եմ եղածը խստացրեք։
> 
> Մարդկանց տեսակավորելու մասին։
> Մարդիկ սաղ էլ տարբեր են, անկախ նրանից, մենք իրանց _բարձրաձայն_ կտեսակավորենք, թե չէ։
> Ասենք լիքը մարդ սև ա, անկախ նրանից դու սևի ու սպիտակի մեջ տարբերություն դնում ե՞ս, թե՞ չէ։
> Լիքը մարդ կյանքում մի քանի անգամ գողություն ա արել, անկախ էն հանգամանքից դու իրան հանցագործ կանվանե՞ս, թե՞ չէ։
> 
> Լիքը չափորոշիչներ կան, որոց հիման վրա կարելի ա մարդկանց նախնական էդ 2 դեղին քարտը ցույց տալ։ Էն կինոներում որ նշան են են անում՝ «ես քեզ հետևում եմ»։
> ...


Ապեր չէ… չես կարա… մարդիկ մահից, տանջանքից ու պատերազմից են փախել ու շատ բաների են պատրաստ իրանց ընտանիքը փրկելու համար, թեկուզ ավտոբուս կամ գնացք գողանան…

քո չափանիշներով որ լիներ, Արտ, 15 թվին ոչ մի հայ պտի չփրկվեր… հաստատ…

----------

Շինարար (09.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մեֆ, իմ համար Եվրոպան էն տեղն ա, որտեղ օրենքը նույնքան մեծ արժեք ա, ինչքան մարդը։

Էս մարդիկ սկզբից խախտում են երկրի սահմանները։ Ոչինչ, դա ներեցին, հնարավորության սահմաններում տեղավորեցին. մարդիկ մահից են փախել։
Բայց հիմա արդեն պահանջներ են ներկայացնում, էս չենք ուզում, են ենք ուզում։
Հետո սկսում են տրամադրվող օգնությունից ոչ թե հրաժարվել, այլ փչացնել։

Հետո սկսում են այլ օրենքներ խախտել, գնացք գրավել, մայրուղիների վրա մեքենաներ թալանել (ֆրանսիայի վիդեոն կա) ...

Անունն ի՞նչ դնես, որ սա էլ ներես։ Մահի՞ց են փրկվում։
Հըլը մի շաբաթ չկա մտել են եվրոպա։

Ստեղ որ բջջային օպերատորները հաճախորդ հավաքելու համար սկսում են նոր եկածներին հատուկ առաջարկներ անել, մեզ վատ ենք զգում, ասում ենք 10 տարի ա ձեզնից ենք օգտվում, մեզ տենց առաջարկ չեք անում։ Բայց ստեղ գոնե գիտես, ֆիրման դա անում ա հաճախորդ հավաքելու համար։

Իսկ պետությո՞ւնը։ Նոր երկիր մտած մարդուն ինչ հանցանք ասես ներում ա, իսկ ներսի մարդը մի հատ սիգարետ ա գցում փողոցում, տանում, տուգանում ա։ Ես դրա տրամաբանությունը չեմ կարա հասկանամ։

----------

Tiger29 (08.09.2015), Բիձա (18.10.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեֆ, իմ համար Եվրոպան էն տեղն ա, որտեղ օրենքը նույնքան մեծ արժեք ա, ինչքան մարդը։
> 
> Էս մարդիկ սկզբից խախտում են երկրի սահմանները։ Ոչինչ, դա ներեցին, հնարավորության սահմաններում տեղավորեցին. մարդիկ մահից են փախել։
> Բայց հիմա արդեն պահանջներ են ներկայացնում, էս չենք ուզում, են ենք ուզում։
> Հետո սկսում են տրամադրվող օգնությունից ոչ թե հրաժարվել, այլ փչացնել։
> 
> Հետո սկսում են այլ օրենքներ խախտել, գնացք գրավել, մայրուղիների վրա մեքենաներ թալանել (ֆրանսիայի վիդեոն կա) ...
> 
> Անունն ի՞նչ դնես, որ սա էլ ներես։ Մահի՞ց են փրկվում։
> ...


Տրամաբանությունն էն ա, որ դա քո երկիրն ա, դու օրենքները գիտես, որ սիգարետ չի կարելի գցել, բայց գցում ես, որտև ալարում ես հասնես աղբամանին։
Իսկ պատերազմից ու մահից փախած մարդու խնդիրը շատ ավելի մեծ ա, քան դա, կարծում եմ կընդունես։
Պարզ ա, որ էդքան փախած մարդկանց մեջ անասուններ էլ կլինեն, որ օրենք էլ կխախտեն, չափն էլ կանցնեն։ Եվրոպան կարծում եմ ի զորու ա իրենց կարգի բերել, մենք չի որ պետք ա անհանգստանանք։
Դու մի քանի հոգու անխուսափելի վատ պահվածքից ելնելով բոլորին մի կուչկի մեջ ես լցնում։
Ու ոչ, ես ոչ կիսաձայն, ոչ էլ շշուկով մարդկանց չեմ տեսակավորում։
 Փարիզումն Ռումինիայից փախած ցիգանների բնակավայրերի մոտով եմ անցել մի քանի անգամ ու տեսել եմ ինչ ա կատարվում Սենի ափին, իրանց անկանոն լցված բուդկաների, տրեյլերների ու ապրանքի պատճառով։ Բայց կարա՞ս ասես, եթե տեղի կառավարման մարմինները դեմ չեն, որ նրանք էնտեղ լինեն,  եթե իրանց ուժերի ներածի չափով կարողանում են օրենքի մեջ պահել էդ մարդկանց, ես ու դու ո՞վ դատանք, որ էդ մարդկանց տեսակավորենք կամ քիթ շուռ տանք իրանցից։

----------

Շինարար (09.09.2015), Տրիբուն (09.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իմ համար Եվրոպան էն տեղն ա, որտեղ օրենքը նույնքան մեծ արժեք ա, ինչքան մարդը։
> 
> Էս մարդիկ սկզբից խախտում են երկրի սահմանները։ Ոչինչ, դա ներեցին, հնարավորության սահմաններում տեղավորեցին. մարդիկ մահից են փախել։
> Բայց հիմա արդեն պահանջներ են ներկայացնում, էս չենք ուզում, են ենք ուզում։
> Հետո սկսում են տրամադրվող օգնությունից ոչ թե հրաժարվել, այլ փչացնել։
> 
> Հետո սկսում են այլ օրենքներ խախտել, գնացք գրավել, մայրուղիների վրա մեքենաներ թալանել (ֆրանսիայի վիդեոն կա) ...
> 
> Անունն ի՞նչ դնես, որ սա էլ ներես։ Մահի՞ց են փրկվում։
> ...


Արտ, էդ մարդիկ հենց ոտները դուրս են դրել իրանց երկրից արդեն սաղ անօրինական ա... սահման անցնելն անօրինական ա տեղից... հասկացանք որ եթե ավտո են թալանում պտի բռնես, բայց ուտելիք թափելու կամ դայփեր թողելու համար մարդ չես կարա սորտավորես... մի բան ա օրենք խախտես սենց պայմաններում, մի այլ բան ա հանցագործություն անես կամ օրենք խախտես երբ էդ երկրի քաղաքացի ես... 

պայմանները պետք ք հաշվի առնես, թե չէ սաղ փախստականներն էլ հանցագործ են որտև երկիր են մտել անօրեն... ոչոք վիզայով չի եկել...

----------

Շինարար (09.09.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հ.Գ. Արտ, օրենքը մարդուց քիչ արժեք ունի... մարդու կյանքը օրենքից ավելի կարևոր ա իսկ մարդու ու օրենքի արանքը իրավունքն ա... օրենքը ստորադասա էդ երկուսին...

----------

Chuk (09.09.2015), Ձայնալար (09.09.2015), Շինարար (09.09.2015), Տրիբուն (09.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էստեղ մի փախստական ընտանիքի պատմություն ա: Մարդիկ կրթություն էլ ունեն, կարիերա էին ուզում անել, էղած-չեղածը ծախել են, ճամփա ընկել Եվրոպա: Մի ամսից ավել ա տևել, մինչև մտել են Ավստրիա: Ճամփեքին իրանց խաբել-քցել են, դեռ իրանք էլ իբր ավելի լավ պայմանների համար ավելի շատ են վճարել: Եթե սա լավն ա, պատկերացրեք վատն ինչ կլինի: Ինչ խոսք, բոլոր փախստականները չեն, որ սենց կիրթ են, բայց նայեք, տեսեք, որ սենց մարդիկ էլ կան մեջները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Syria's Armenians look to ancient homeland for safety
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-34210854

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սաուդի Արաբիան Գերմանիային փող ա տալիս, որ 200 հատ մզկիթ կառուցեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բունդեսլիգան ողջունում ու օգնում ա փախստականներին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կոպենհագենի համալսարանն անվճար ուսում ա առաջարկում փախստականներին  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.09.2015), Շինարար (15.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շատ հետաքրքիր *վերլուծություն* ա։

Ու մի կետ կա, որ սրտովս ա։
«Нужно принять закон, согласно которому дети, рождённые после оговорённой даты, должны быть на содержании не у государства, а у своих родителей. Это будет революция. Но такой революционный путь в Европе даже не обсуждается»

Իմ առաջարկած խստացման շատ հետաքրքիր տարբերակ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ հետաքրքիր *վերլուծություն* ա։
> 
> Ու մի կետ կա, որ սրտովս ա։
> «Нужно принять закон, согласно которому дети, рождённые после оговорённой даты, должны быть на содержании не у государства, а у своих родителей. Это будет революция. Но такой революционный путь в Европе даже не обсуждается»
> 
> Իմ առաջարկած խստացման շատ հետաքրքիր տարբերակ։


Ապեր, եվրոպացիներից շատ ես անհանգստանում եվրոպացիների համար։ Իրանք հաստատ էտքան խելք, հնարավորություն ու փորձ ունեն, որ քո ու իմ հոգածության կարիքը չունենան։ Արի մի քիչ էլ ասենք սիրիացիների մասին մտածի, որոնց քո մշակույթով, դիրքով, ճակատագրով, էությամբ ու բովանդակությամբ ավելի մոտ ես։

----------

Bruno (18.09.2015), Շինարար (18.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, եվրոպացիներից շատ ես անհանգստանում եվրոպացիների համար։ Իրանք հաստատ էտքան խելք, հնարավորություն ու փորձ ունեն, որ քո ու իմ հոգածության կարիքը չունենան։ Արի մի քիչ էլ ասենք սիրիացիների մասին մտածի, որոնց քո մշակույթով, դիրքով, ճակատագրով, էությամբ ու բովանդակությամբ ավելի մոտ ես։


Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ես ինձ շատ հեռու եմ համարում քո ինձ վերագրած մշակույթից, ճակատագրից, էությունից ու բովանդակությունից, մնում ա դիրքը, որը սկի հաստատուն արժեք չի։

Կարծում ես էսքանը հերիք ա հասկանալու համար, որ սիրիացիների ճակատագիրն առաձնապես գալուստ սահակյանիս չի ։)

ի տարբերություն նույն Գերմանիայի, որտեղ արդեն մի քանի ամիս ա բնակվում ա ախպերս՝ ընտանիքով։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ես ինձ շատ հեռու եմ համարում քո ինձ վերագրած մշակույթից, ճակատագրից, էությունից ու բովանդակությունից, մնում ա դիրքը, որը սկի հաստատուն արժեք չի։
> 
> Կարծում ես էսքանը հերիք ա հասկանալու համար, որ սիրիացիների ճակատագիրն առաձնապես գալուստ սահակյանիս չի ։)
> 
> ի տարբերություն նույն Գերմանիայի, որտեղ արդեն մի քանի ամիս ա բնակվում ա ախպերս՝ ընտանիքով։


Արտ, Տրիբունի ասածն էն ա, որ եթե կրոնն ու լեզուն մեջտեղից հանես, հայերն ու սիրիացիները ահավոր իրար մոտ են թե մշակույթով, թե մտածելակերպով, թե մնացած ամեն ինչով:

----------

Շինարար (18.09.2015), Տրիբուն (18.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր, եվրոպացիներից շատ ես անհանգստանում եվրոպացիների համար։ Իրանք հաստատ էտքան խելք, հնարավորություն ու փորձ ունեն, որ քո ու իմ հոգածության կարիքը չունենան։ Արի մի քիչ էլ ասենք սիրիացիների մասին մտածի, որոնց քո մշակույթով, դիրքով, ճակատագրով, էությամբ ու բովանդակությամբ ավելի մոտ ես։


Եվրոպացիները հենց էս վիճակում են, որում են, նաև նրա շնորհիվ, որ անկախ նման միջակ ու այլատյացական «վերլուծություններից» իրանց պահում են նենց, ոնց տեսնում ենք՝ մարդավարի:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Արտ, Տրիբունի ասածն էն ա, որ եթե կրոնն ու լեզուն մեջտեղից հանես, հայերն ու սիրիացիները ահավոր իրար մոտ են թե մշակույթով, թե մտածելակերպով, թե մնացած ամեն ինչով:


Էլ չասեմ, չկրկնեմ զուտ մեր մարդկային պարտքը Սիրիայի հանդեպ, քիչ մի չենք ընդւոնում, մի բան խառնվել ենք, թե չգնան՝ Եվրոպան վարի տան: Եվրոպանա զարգանում ա նրա շնորհիվ, որ բաց ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.09.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արտ, ոնց չես գիտակցում, որ Եվրոպան, որի արժեքները դու էդքան գնահատում ես, Եվրոպա ա հենց նրա համար, որ հալածվածի ու կսրիքավորի երեսին դուռ չի շխկցնում։
Եթե չլիներ, եթե փակեր դռները, կդառնար շոֆինիստ մարդատյաց Ռուսաստան։
Ու մի անհանգստացի, եթե անգամ ախպորդ պատկից հարևանը սիրիացի լինի, նա կշարունակի ավելի ապահով  երկրում լինել քան դու՝ էս եթիմնոցում։

----------

Շինարար (28.01.2018), Տրիբուն (18.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, Տրիբունի ասածն էն ա, որ եթե կրոնն ու լեզուն մեջտեղից հանես, հայերն ու սիրիացիները ահավոր իրար մոտ են թե մշակույթով, թե մտածելակերպով, թե մնացած ամեն ինչով:


Հայերը կարան սիրիցիներին մոտ լինեն լիքը հարցերում, այլ հարց ա թե ես անձամբ ինչքան եմ մոտ հայերին էդ նույն հարցերում ։)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայերը կարան սիրիցիներին մոտ լինեն լիքը հարցերում, այլ հարց ա թե ես անձամբ ինչքան եմ մոտ հայերին էդ նույն հարցերում ։)


Արտ, բայց քո վերաբերմունքով դու Ռուսաստանին ավելի մոտ ես, քան Եվրոպային

----------

Շինարար (18.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (18.09.2015), Տրիբուն (18.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, ոնց չես գիտակցում, որ Եվրոպան, որի արժեքները դու էդքան գնահատում ես, Եվրոպա ա հենց նրա համար, որ հալածվածի ու կսրիքավորի երեսին դուռ չի շխկցնում։
> Եթե չլիներ, եթե փակեր դռները, կդառնար շոֆինիստ մարդատյաց Ռուսաստան։
> Ու մի անհանգստացի, եթե անգամ ախպորդ պատկից հարևանը սիրիացի լինի, նա կշարունակի ավելի ապահով  երկրում լինել քան դու՝ էս եթիմնոցում։


Եվրոպան 2 «արժեք» ունի՝ մարդկությունն ու օրենքները։

Ես շատ բարձր եմ գնահատում եմ 2-րդը։ Ես հումանիստ չեմ։ Ինչպես արդեն բազմիցս ասել եմ, ես բոլոր վերջույթներով կողմ եմ մահապատժին ու լիքը տենց այլ հարցեր։
Բայց ես պատրաստ եմ ենթարկվել իրանց օրենքներին, որտև է օրենքները գործում են։

Դուք գնահատում եք Եվրոպայի մյուս արժեքը։

Դրա համար ինձ չեք հասկանում։ Դրա համար էլ ես չեմ հասկանում հիմիկվա Եվրոպայի որոշ քայլեր։
Էլի հիշեցնեմ, որ ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ ասել, թե պետք ա դուռը դեմները փակել։ Բայց ընդունելոց հետո պետք ա «օդերը փակել»։ Ցույց տալ իրանց տեղը։ Հիշեցնել, որ իրանք էդ երկրում ոչ մի իրավունք չունեն, քանի դեռ չեն վաստակել էդ իրավունքը։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայերը կարան սիրիցիներին մոտ լինեն լիքը հարցերում, այլ հարց ա թե ես անձամբ ինչքան եմ մոտ հայերին էդ նույն հարցերում ։)


Արտ, հավատա ինձ ես էլ, դու էլ ավելի շատ սիրիացիներին ենք մոտ, քան թե գերմանացիներին :Ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (18.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հայերը կարան սիրիցիներին մոտ լինեն լիքը հարցերում, այլ հարց ա թե ես անձամբ ինչքան եմ մոտ հայերին էդ նույն հարցերում ։)


Արտ ջան, սիրիացիները մարդու վատ տեսակ չեն, որ տենց հուշտ ես լինում իրանց մոտ լինելուց: Ու եվրոպացիներն էլ մարդու լավ տեսակ չեն, որ հանկարծ սիրիացիներին դիպչելուց դեֆեկտավորեն: Մարդիկ նույնն են՝ հավասար:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (18.09.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Քոռանամ ես, Բյուրը վերջապես արեց դա, նա սեղմեց «Շնորհակալություն» կոճակը:

Արմագեդդոնը մոտ է, ընկերներ....

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2015), Շինարար (18.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, սիրիացիները մարդու վատ տեսակ չեն, որ տենց հուշտ ես լինում իրանց մոտ լինելուց: Ու եվրոպացիներն էլ մարդու լավ տեսակ չեն, որ հանկարծ սիրիացիներին դիպչելուց դեֆեկտավորեն: Մարդիկ նույնն են՝ հավասար:


Շին, հլը գրածը մի հատ էլ կարդա։

Ես ինձ հայերից եմ զատում, ոչ թե սիրիացիներից։

Հիշեցնեմ, որ ես ոչ մի վատ խոսք չասեցի ոչ հայերի, ոչ սիրիացիների մասին։

----------


## Շինարար

> Եվրոպան 2 «արժեք» ունի՝ մարդկությունն ու օրենքները։
> 
> Ես շատ բարձր եմ գնահատում եմ 2-րդը։ Ես հումանիստ չեմ։


Արտակ ջան,նենց վստահ եմ, որ իսկի ինքդ չես գիտակցում, թե ինչ ես խոսում: Եթե օրենքի հիմքում մարդը չի, ո՞նց կարաս բարձր գնահատես օրենքը: Նույնիսկ կենդանիների պաշտպանությանը նվիրված օրենքների հիմքում մարդն ա: Եթե օրենքը մարդւո դեմ լինի, ո՞նց կարա բարձր գնահատես:

----------

Գալաթեա (18.09.2015), Տրիբուն (18.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քոռանամ ես, Բյուրը վերջապես արեց դա, նա սեղմեց «Շնորհակալություն» կոճակը:
> 
> Արմագեդդոնը մոտ է, ընկերներ....


Յա, էս լայքի նշանը փաստորեն շնորհակալություն ա

----------


## Գալաթեա

Համակարգը մոլորեցրեց Բյուրին։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտակ ջան,նենց վստահ եմ, որ իսկի ինքդ չես գիտակցում, թե ինչ ես խոսում: Եթե օրենքի հիմքում մարդը չի, ո՞նց կարաս բարձր գնահատես օրենքը: Նույնիսկ կենդանիների պաշտպանությանը նվիրված օրենքների հիմքում մարդն ա: Եթե օրենքը մարդւո դեմ լինի, ո՞նց կարա բարձր գնահատես:


Շին, ԱՄՆ-ի տարբեր նահագների անասուն օրենքների մասին լսած կլնես։

Էշ օրենք ա, ըստ օրի օրինակ կիրակի օրերը սեքսով զբաղվել չի կարելի։
Սրա հիմքում մարդն ա՞։

Բայց կայֆն էն ա, որ էս հոդվածով եթե որոշեն մարդուն դատեն, իրան կդատեն անկախ նրանից, ինքը սենատո՞ր ա, թե բոմժ։ Այ էս ա իմ ուզածը։
Թող լիքը էշ օրենք լինեն (որոնց դեմ կարելի ա պայքարել), բայց էդ օրենքները գործեն բոլորի համար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արտակ ջան,նենց վստահ եմ, որ իսկի ինքդ չես գիտակցում, թե ինչ ես խոսում: Եթե օրենքի հիմքում մարդը չի, ո՞նց կարաս բարձր գնահատես օրենքը: Նույնիսկ կենդանիների պաշտպանությանը նվիրված օրենքների հիմքում մարդն ա: Եթե օրենքը մարդւո դեմ լինի, ո՞նց կարա բարձր գնահատես:


Օրենքի համաձայն ԵՄ յուրաքանչյուր պետություն փախստականներ ընդունելու տարեկան կոնկրետ մինիմալ քվոտա ունի, ինչից հիմա սաղ թռնում են, առյուծի բաժինը թողնում Գերմանիային: Բայց Գերմանիան ընտիր ձևով ա տակից դուրս գալու, հեչ չմտածեք:

----------

Շինարար (18.09.2015), Տրիբուն (18.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շին, ԱՄՆ-ի տարբեր նահագների անասուն օրենքների մասին լսած կլնես։
> 
> Էշ օրենք ա, ըստ օրի օրինակ կիրակի օրերը սեքսով զբաղվել չի կարելի։
> Սրա հիմքում մարդն ա՞։
> 
> Բայց կայֆն էն ա, որ էս հոդվածով եթե որոշեն մարդուն դատեն, իրան կդատեն անկախ նրանից, ինքը սենատո՞ր ա, թե բոմժ։ Այ էս ա իմ ուզածը։
> Թող լիքը էշ օրենք լինեն (որոնց դեմ կարելի ա պայքարել), բայց էդ օրենքները գործեն բոլորի համար։


Արտ, Եվրոպայում ապաստան խնդրելու օրենքներից ինչքանով ես խաբար:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ԱՄՆ-ի տարբեր նահագների անասուն օրենքների մասին լսած կլնես։
> 
> Էշ օրենք ա, ըստ օրի օրինակ կիրակի օրերը սեքսով զբաղվել չի կարելի։
> Սրա հիմքում մարդն ա՞։
> 
> Բայց կայֆն էն ա, որ էս հոդվածով եթե որոշեն մարդուն դատեն, իրան կդատեն անկախ նրանից, ինքը սենատո՞ր ա, թե բոմժ։ Այ էս ա իմ ուզածը։
> Թող լիքը էշ օրենք լինեն (որոնց դեմ կարելի ա պայքարել), բայց էդ օրենքները գործեն բոլորի համար։


Տենց բան չկա, թե բոլորին հավասար կդատեն՝ սենատոր, թե բոմժ: Չհավատաս: Մեկ էլ էն մուսւոլման երեխու հանդեպ, որ ժամացույց էր սարքել, վերաբերմունքն էր հավասար: Լավ էլի: 


Գրառմանդ մնացած մասով էլ ուզում էի հարցնեմ՝ այսինքն, ուզածդ էշությո՞ւն ա, բայց քո հանդեպ դրական վերաբերմունքս թույլ չի տալիս տենց կոպիտ ձևակերպել, չնայած ուղղակի քո ասածի վերաձևակերպումն ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տենց բան չկա, թե բոլորին հավասար կդատեն՝ սենատոր, թե բոմժ: Չհավատաս: Մեկ էլ էն մուսւոլման երեխու հանդեպ, որ ժամացույց էր սարքել, վերաբերմունքն էր հավասար: Լավ էլի: 
> 
> 
> Գրառմանդ մնացած մասով էլ ուզում էի հարցնեմ՝ այսինքն, ուզածդ էշությո՞ւն ա, բայց քո հանդեպ դրական վերաբերմունքս թույլ չի տալիս տենց կոպիտ ձևակերպել, չնայած ուղղակի քո ասածի վերաձևակերպումն ա:



Շին, ընտիր օրինակ բերեցիր, ի՞նչ արեցին էդ երեխուն օրենքով։ Դասատուն կանչել ա ոստիկան, ինչ որ բան կասկածելով, ոստիկանությունն էլ տարել ստուգել ա։
Հիմա եթե էդ երեխեն մարդկանց աչքին ավելի կասկածելի ա, դա մարդկանց պրոբլեմն ա, ոչ թե օրենքի։ Կասկածեին սենատորին, կգնային, սենատորին կստուգեին։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, Եվրոպայում ապաստան խնդրելու օրենքներից ինչքանով ես խաբար:


Օրենքներից խաբար չեմ, դրանց թուլության արդյունքներից եմ խաբար։
Որ ծանոթս ընտանիքով գնում հանձնվում ա ֆրանսիա, 2 տարի հետո (հըլը սկի փախստականի կարգավիճակ չի ստացել, ինչ որ որոշման ա սպասում), ինձ ասում ա, ես զարմանում եմ, թե ըտեղ ոնց էի յոլա գնում։
Մարդը ոչ մի բան չի անում, ավելի լավ ա ապրում, քան ստեղ աշխատելով։ Օրենքով։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գրառմանդ մնացած մասով էլ ուզում էի հարցնեմ՝ այսինքն, ուզածդ էշությո՞ւն ա, բայց քո հանդեպ դրական վերաբերմունքս թույլ չի տալիս տենց կոպիտ ձևակերպել, չնայած ուղղակի քո ասածի վերաձևակերպումն ա:


Եթե էշ օրենքների առկայությունը համարժեք ա էշության, հա, տենց ա ստացվում։ Ուզածս Ամերիկայի պես էշությունն ա։

----------


## Շինարար

> Օրենքներից խաբար չեմ, դրանց թուլության արդյունքներից եմ խաբար։


Թուլության արդյունքը Ֆրանսիան ա: Ֆրանսիան Ֆրանսիա ա հենց էդ քո ասած օրենքի թուլության արդյունքում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ընտիր օրինակ բերեցիր, ի՞նչ արեցին էդ երեխուն օրենքով։ Դասատուն կանչել ա ոստիկան, ինչ որ բան կասկածելով, ոստիկանությունն էլ տարել ստուգել ա։
> Հիմա եթե էդ երեխեն մարդկանց աչքին ավելի կասկածելի ա, դա մարդկանց պրոբլեմն ա, ոչ թե օրենքի։ Կասկածեին սենատորին, կգնային, սենատորին կստուգեին։


Ասածս վերաբերմունքի մասով էր, բայց օրինակս իրականում լավը չէր, որ էրևար ինչ եմ ասում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրենքներից խաբար չեմ, դրանց թուլության արդյունքներից եմ խաբար։
> Որ ծանոթս ընտանիքով գնում հանձնվում ա ֆրանսիա, 2 տարի հետո (հըլը սկի փախստականի կարգավիճակ չի ստացել, ինչ որ որոշման ա սպասում), ինձ ասում ա, ես զարմանում եմ, թե ըտեղ ոնց էի յոլա գնում։
> Մարդը ոչ մի բան չի անում, ավելի լավ ա ապրում, քան ստեղ աշխատելով։ Օրենքով։


Արտ, եթե ծանոթդ հանձնվեր ու նպաստ չստանար, հանցագործ էր դառնալու: Դա էլ ա մտածված

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ես ինձ շատ հեռու եմ համարում քո ինձ վերագրած մշակույթից, ճակատագրից, էությունից ու բովանդակությունից, մնում ա դիրքը, որը սկի հաստատուն արժեք չի։
> 
> Կարծում ես էսքանը հերիք ա հասկանալու համար, որ սիրիացիների ճակատագիրն առաձնապես գալուստ սահակյանիս չի ։)
> 
> ի տարբերություն նույն Գերմանիայի, որտեղ արդեն մի քանի ամիս ա բնակվում ա ախպերս՝ ընտանիքով։


Ինչ ասեմ, ընգեր ... ցավում եմ ախպորդ համար, որ ստիպված պիտի Գերմանիայում կեղտոտ սիրիացի փախաստականների գյության հետ համակերպվի: Ասա թող հետ գա Հայաստան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արտ, Տրիբունի ասածն էն ա, որ եթե կրոնն ու լեզուն մեջտեղից հանես, հայերն ու սիրիացիները ահավոր իրար մոտ են թե մշակույթով, թե մտածելակերպով, թե մնացած ամեն ինչով:


Ապեր, հարցը նրանում չի, որ մենք սիրացիներին նման ենք, կամ իրանք մեզ, էտ երկրորդական ա: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ ամեն տեղից հելնողը իրա պարտքն ա համարում Եվրոպային խելք ու խրատ տա, թե ոնց իրան պահի էս պարագայում: էտ էշ եվրոպացիներն էլ բան չեն հասկանում, դրա համար էլ էս օրի են: Ուզբեկը, ռուսն ու հայը սաղ լավ հասկանում են, գերմանացին ու ֆրանսիացին չեն հասկանում, իրանց ձեռով իրանց գերեզմանն են փորում, հեսա մուսուլմանները հերներն անիծելու են, իրանց հացը ուտելու են, իրանց կնանիքին շինելու են, էրեխեքին ստրկության են վաճառելու:

----------

ivy (18.09.2015), Շինարար (18.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (18.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայերը կարան սիրիցիներին մոտ լինեն լիքը հարցերում, այլ հարց ա թե ես անձամբ ինչքան եմ մոտ հայերին էդ նույն հարցերում ։)


Արտ ջան, ինձ թվում ա դու ոչ միայ հայ ես, այլ կովկասյան հայի ինքնահավան (բռիության հետ սահմանակցող) տեսակն ես  :LOL:  Էն որ գիտի ինքը օրենքի ու ճշտի պահապանն ա, մնացածն էլ դրանք խախտելու համար են ու արժանի են խստագույն պատժի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչ ասեմ, ընգեր ... ցավում եմ ախպորդ համար, որ ստիպված պիտի Գերմանիայում կեղտոտ սիրիացի փախաստականների գյության հետ համակերպվի: Ասա թող հետ գա Հայաստան:


Ըստ քեզ Գերմանիա մենակ կեղտո՞տ սիրիացիներն են գնում, թե՞ դու բոլոր սիրիացիներին ես համարում կեղտոտ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, հարցը նրանում չի, որ մենք սիրացիներին նման ենք, կամ իրանք մեզ, էտ երկրորդական ա: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ ամեն տեղից հելնողը իրա պարտքն ա համարում Եվրոպային խելք ու խրատ տա, թե ոնց իրան պահի էս պարագայում: էտ էշ եվրոպացիներն էլ բան չեն հասկանում, դրա համար էլ էս օրի են: Ուզբեկը, ռուսն ու հայը սաղ լավ հասկանում են, գերմանացին ու ֆրանսիացին չեն հասկանում, իրանց ձեռով իրանց գերեզմանն են փորում, հեսա մուսուլմանները հերներն անիծելու են, իրանց հացը ուտելու են, իրանց կնանիքին շինելու են, էրեխեքին ստրկության են վաճառելու:


Ընկեր, դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ էս ֆորում ա։ Ստեղ մարդիկ հայտնում են իրանց կարծիքը։ Թե՞, ըստ քեզ, ինչ ա թե իմ կարծիքը մեծամասնության հետ չի բռնում, պտի չգրեմ։
Նենց չի, որ ես գրելուց հույս ունեմ, թե Մերկելը հեսա կարդալու ա, ասի, վայ էս տղեն ինչ լավ խորհուրդ տվեց, չէինք ֆայմում։
Գրում եմ, որտև տենց եմ մտածում, ու համարում ճիշտ։ Պրծ։

Էս էլ թեման բացողի հարցերը։




> Հենց մենակ էսօրվա խնդրի մեջ լիքը քննարկելու հարց կա.
> 1. Եվրոպան ինչքա՞ն կարա փախստական ընդունի, հո ռեզին չի՞:
> 2. Գերմանիան ինչքա՞ն կարա բեռն իրա վրա վերցնի, հո մենակ ինքը չի՞ Եվրոպա:
> 3. Փախստականներն ինչու՞ են Գերմանիա վազում, թող Հունգարիայում մնան, էդ էլ ա Եվրոպա, Հունգարիան էլ փախստական ընդունելու պարտավորություն ունի:
> 4. Հունգարիան Սերբիայի սահմանին պատ ա դնում, որ էլ փախստականներ չգան: Իրա սահմաններն ա պաշտպանում, կարա՞ս դրա դեմ բան ասես:
> 5. Մենք ի՞նչ կարանք անենք:
> 
> Ու սենց լիքը հարցեր: Դրան էլ ավելացրած հենց քո բարձրացրած հարցը:


Իմ գրածը կապ չունի՞ էս հարցերի հետ։
Եթե ոչ մեկս Եվրոպային սովորեցնելու չունենք, ի՞նչ եք քննարկում։ Կողքից նայեք, ծափ տվեք։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ընկեր, դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ էս ֆորում ա։ Ստեղ մարդիկ հայտնում են իրանց կարծիքը։ Թե՞, ըստ քեզ, ինչ ա թե իմ կարծիքը մեծամասնության հետ չի բռնում, պտի չգրեմ։
> Նենց չի, որ ես գրելուց հույս ունեմ, թե Մերկելը հեսա կարդալու ա, ասի, վայ էս տղեն ինչ լավ խորհուրդ տվեց, չէինք ֆայմում։
> Գրում եմ, որտև տենց եմ մտածում, ու համարում ճիշտ։ Պրծ։


Արտ ջան, մի ջղայնացի, մնացել էր առողջություններս կորցնենք քննարկման պատճառով: Ուղղակի քննարկումը նաև համաձայնության գալ ա, չէ՞, ոչ թե էս իմ ճիշտն ա, տասը հոգի էն կողմից մի այլ բան են ասում, բայց չէ, դու ինչ-որ ռուսերեն հոդված ես գտել, դրել ու շարունակում ես միանշանակ պնդել, որ պետք ա իրավունքները սահմանափակել և այլն: Վերջում էլ՝ պրծ: Պրծով ֆորումային քննարկում կլինի՞: Սաղիս ուզածը քեզ համոզելն ա, որ չէ, էլի, տենց չի, տենց չոր չի լինի, բայց դու ասում ես՝ ես սենց եմ մտածում ու պրծ: Դրանից հետո ի՞նչ ես կարծում քննարկումը շարունակելը իմաստ ունի՞:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, մի ջղայնացի, մնացել էր առողջություններս կորցնենք քննարկման պատճառով: Ուղղակի քննարկումը նաև համաձայնության գալ ա, չէ՞, ոչ թե էս իմ ճիշտն ա, տասը հոգի էն կողմից մի այլ բան են ասում, բայց չէ, դու ինչ-որ ռուսերեն հոդված ես գտել, դրել ու շարունակում ես միանշանակ պնդել, որ պետք ա իրավունքները սահմանափակել և այլն: Վերջում էլ՝ պրծ: Պրծով ֆորումային քննարկում կլինի՞: Սաղիս ուզածը քեզ համոզելն ա, որ չէ, էլի, տենց չի, տենց չոր չի լինի, բայց դու ասում ես՝ ես սենց եմ մտածում ու պրծ: Դրանից հետո ի՞նչ ես կարծում քննարկումը շարունակելը իմաստ ունի՞:


Շին, կարա՞ս իմ մի գրառում ցույց տաս, որտեղ ես սիրացիներին, հայերին կամ ցանկացած այլ ազգին անուն եմ կպցրել։

Իսկ ուզում ե՞ս, ես ցույց տամ գրառում, որտեղ իմ գրածը տենց ա ներկայացվում։

Եթե տենց պտի ինձ «համոզեք», պրծ-ից բացի ասելու բան չունեմ։

Ստեղ եթե մարդ կա, որ իսկանակից համոզում ա, Բյուրն ա։ Մյուսներդ իմ պես ամեն մեկդ ձեր կարծիքն եք պնդում։ Շեշտը «պնդում» բառի վրա դիր, համոզում, քննարկում չկա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ամսի 9-ից 15-ը ոչ մի գրառում չեմ արել, տեսնում եմ, թե ինչ ուժեղ քննարկումներ ու համոզումներ են գնում։

Դրել եմ հղում։

Հիմա ցույց տուր ինձ մի գրառում, որ էդ վերլուծությանն անուն կպցնելուց բացի որևէ փաստարկ, կամ դրա սխալ լինելու բացատրություն ա տվել։

Եթե դու էլ «Եվրոպան սաղից լավ գիտի ինչ ա անում»-ը համարում ես փաստարկ ու բացատրություն, նշանակում ա էս թեման ընդամենը լրահոս ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընկեր, դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ էս ֆորում ա։ Ստեղ մարդիկ հայտնում են իրանց կարծիքը։ Թե՞, ըստ քեզ, ինչ ա թե իմ կարծիքը մեծամասնության հետ չի բռնում, պտի չգրեմ։
> Նենց չի, որ ես գրելուց հույս ունեմ, թե Մերկելը հեսա կարդալու ա, ասի, վայ էս տղեն ինչ լավ խորհուրդ տվեց, չէինք ֆայմում։
> Գրում եմ, որտև տենց եմ մտածում, ու համարում ճիշտ։ Պրծ։


Քո կարծիքը ծայրահեղական ա, կամ գոնե ինձ տենց ա թվում, ու էսօր պարզվեց, որ նաև շատ նեղ շահադիտական, քանի որ Գերմանիայում մի քանի ամիս ընտանիքով բնակվող ախպեր ունես: 

Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ ես ասեմ մորքուրս սիրիացի փախստական ա, դրա համար էլ Գերմանիայի ճակատագիրը իմ բողկին չի, ոնց որ քո բողկին չի Սիրիայինը, ու պիտի սաղ փախստականները գնան լցվեն Գերմանիա, հետներն էլ պիտի մինչև ատամները զինված տեռորիստներ տանեն ու Գերմանիան մեջտեղից գմփցնեն: Էս կարա կարծի՞ք լինի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քո կարծիքը ծայրահեղական ա, կամ գոնե ինձ տենց ա թվում, ու էսօր պարզվեց, որ նաև շատ նեղ շահադիտական, քանի որ Գերմանիայում մի քանի ամիս ընտանիքով բնակվող ախպեր ունես: 
> 
> Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ ես ասեմ մորքուրս սիրիացի փախստական ա, դրա համար էլ Գերմանիայի ճակատագիրը իմ բողկին չի, ոնց որ քո բողկին չի Սիրիայինը, ու պիտի սաղ փախստականները գնան լցվեն Գերմանիա, հետներն էլ պիտի մինչև ատամները զինված տեռորիստներ տանեն ու Գերմանիան մեջտեղից գմփցնեն: Էս կարա կարծի՞ք լինի:


Դու սիրիացիքին անվանես կեղտոտ, ես դառնամ ծայրահեղակա՞ն 

Հա, լիքը հարցերում ես ծայրահեղական եմ, էլի հիշեցնեմ մահապատժի թեման։ Բայց ոնց որ թե ծայրահեղականը սխալի հոմանիշ չի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էս ինչ լավ խորաթա կենեք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամսի 9-ից 15-ը ոչ մի գրառում չեմ արել, տեսնում եմ, թե ինչ ուժեղ քննարկումներ ու համոզումներ են գնում։
> 
> Դրել եմ հղում։
> 
> Հիմա ցույց տուր ինձ մի գրառում, որ էդ վերլուծությանն անուն կպցնելուց բացի որևէ փաստարկ, կամ դրա սխալ լինելու բացատրություն ա տվել։
> 
> Եթե դու էլ «Եվրոպան սաղից լավ գիտի ինչ ա անում»-ը համարում ես փաստարկ ու բացատրություն, նշանակում ա էս թեման ընդամենը լրահոս ա։


Ու՞ր ա հղում: Ես մենակ էն բամբասանքի մակարդակի հղումները գտա: 
Ի դեպ, կարամ էդ կարգի մի քանի հղում էլ իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ, դրան էլ գումարեմ մի երկու այլ հղում, որտեղ խոսվում ա դրանց բովանդակության, նկարների ու մնացած բաների՝ հատուկ քարոզչական նպատակ ունենալու մասին: Ընդ որում, փախստականների դեմ քարոզչություն մենակ Ռուսաստանը չի, որ տանում ա: Նաև Եվրոպայի ծայրահեղ աջերն էլ են նույնն անում: Բայց էդ ծայրահեղ աջերը ոչ միայն փախստականներին, այլև մնացած միգրանտներին, ինձ ու Շինին ու Արտակի ախպոր ընտանիքին դուրս շպրտելուն են կողմ: Հայաստանի գոմիկներին վառել մակարդակի մարդիկ են:

----------

Շինարար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ու՞ր ա հղում: Ես մենակ էն բամբասանքի մակարդակի հղումները գտա: 
> Ի դեպ, կարամ էդ կարգի մի քանի հղում էլ իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ, դրան էլ գումարեմ մի երկու այլ հղում, որտեղ խոսվում ա դրանց բովանդակության, նկարների ու մնացած բաների՝ հատուկ քարոզչական նպատակ ունենալու մասին: Ընդ որում, փախստականների դեմ քարոզչություն մենակ Ռուսաստանը չի, որ տանում ա: Նաև Եվրոպայի ծայրահեղ աջերն էլ են նույնն անում: Բայց էդ ծայրահեղ աջերը ոչ միայն փախստականներին, այլև մնացած միգրանտներին, ինձ ու Շինին ու Արտակի ախպոր ընտանիքին դուրս շպրտելուն են կողմ: Հայաստանի գոմիկներին վառել մակարդակի մարդիկ են:


Ես ուրախ կլնեի դրածդ հղումները կարանայի կարդայի ։)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, լիքը հարցերում ես ծայրահեղական եմ, էլի հիշեցնեմ մահապատժի թեման։ Բայց ոնց որ թե ծայրահեղականը սխալի հոմանիշ չի։


Չենք ասում սխալ ես, բայց պախարակում ենք:

----------


## ivy

Հոդվածը կարդացի: 
Էստեղ երկու հարց կա, որ պիտի իրարից առանձնացվի: Փախստականներին ընդունելու հարցը ու Գերմանիայում սոցիալական համակարգի գործառության հարցը:
Անդրադառնամ երկրորդին:
Գերմանիայում կա էդ կոչված «սոցիալը»՝ սոցիալական օգնությունը, որը թույլ է տալիս չաշխատողներին նորմալ ապրել: Ու հա, լիքը մարդ ամբողջ կյանքում չի աշխատում՝ չարաշահելով սոցիալական համակարգը: Տունն էլ է պետությունը վճարում, կոմունալ ծախսերն էլ, ուտելիքն էլ, հետն էլ գրպանում ամեն ամիս փող է դնում:
Ես էդ համակարգի աշխատող եմ: Մի աշխատանքս փախստականների կացարանում է, իսկ այ մյուսը՝ հիմնականը, հենց էդ «սոցիալի» վրա նստած էմիգրանտների հետ է: Որովհետև թեև պետությունը իրենց պահում է, բայց հետն էլ ամեն ինչ անում է, որ դուրս գան սոցիալական օգնությունից: Ուղարկում է մեզ մոտ, որ էս մարդկանց «ճիշտ ուղու վրա դնենք», ոտքի կանգնեցնենք, որ իրենք իրենցով կարողանան ապրել ու իրենց ընտանքիը պահել՝ առանց պետության օգնության: 
Ու ես լավ գիտեմ էդ համակարգի բոլոր բացերը: Սկզբում մարդկանց դնում են «սոցիալի» մեջ, երբ ապրելու փողը երկնքից է թափվում, հետո էլ ստիպում են դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից: Դա աբսուրդ է: Որովհետև մարդիկ շատ արագ հարմարվում են էդ կյանքին ու շատ կարևոր մարդկային հատկանիշներ են կորցնում, դառնում են զզվելի ձրիակերներ: 
Իրենց հետ պիտի լիքը մոտիվացիոն աշխատանք տանես, որ հասկանան՝ տենց ապրելը ուղղակի ամոթ է, ու որ իրենք պիտի հենց թեկուզ իրենց երեխեքի առջև ամաչեն, որ «սոցիալի» մեջ են մեծացնում: Բայց հետն էլ գիտես՝ շատերի համար ուղղակի քիչ ելքեր կան՝ էդ վիճակից դուրս գալու. էդ էլ ուրիշ դարդ է:
Բայց մի մեծ մոլորություն կա, թե էդ «սոցիալում» մենակ էմիգրանտներն են ապրում: Էդպես չի էլի. էդ հոդվածի հեղինակը թող պորտաբույծ գերմանացիների մասին էլ գրի, որ նույն ձևով օգտվում են պետության տրամադրած ձրի կյանքից:
Էս համակարգի ձևն է էդպիսին: Սա անընդհատ մեծ քննարկման հարց է Գերմանիայում, որ էդ զզվելի "Hartz IV" կոչված սցիալական օգնությունը պիտի հանվի, որ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ իրենք իրենց հույսին մնան ու աշխատեն: 
Բայց էդ համակարգը կա ու գործում է: Էդպես է էս երկրում:
Ու նորից եմ ասում՝ սա էմիգրանտների թեմային անմիջականորեն չի առնչվում, որովհետև էդ համակարգից բոլորն են օգտվում: Բայց դե լիքը շովինիստներ սիրում են իրենց «սոցիալը» քննարկել՝ որպես մենակ էմիգրանտների համար նախատեսված «բարիք»: Սուտ է, էդպես չի:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է փախստականներ ընդունելուն, ապա լավ են անում, որ ընդունում են: Էս ծերացող երկրին դա հեչ չի խանգարի, ռեսուրսների ու տեղի պակաս էլ հաստատ չունեն: Թող ընդունեն ու օգնեն մարդկանց: Աշխարհը պիտի բաց լինի բոլորի համար: Ու ուժեղները պիտի օգնեն թույլերին, ինչքան էլ տրիվիալ դա հնչի: Էդպես է, էդ է մարդկությունը: Ու եթե շարքային գերմանացին չի դժգոհում էս վիճակից, ապա էստեղ ապրող կամ էստեղ հարազատներ ունեցող օտարերկրացիները ընդհանրապես պիտի ձայն չհանեն, որովհետև ոչ ոք մյուսից ոչնչով լավը չի:

Մենակ թե փախստական ընդունելու ու սոցիալական համակարգի հարցերը պետք չի իրար խառնել:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2015), Գաղթական (15.10.2016), Շինարար (19.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (18.09.2015), Տրիբուն (18.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս համակարգի ձևն է էդպիսին: Սա անընդհատ մեծ քննարկման հարց է Գերմանիայում, որ էդ զզվելի "Hartz IV" կոչված սցիալական օգնությունը պիտի հանվի, որ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ իրենք իրենց հույսին մնան ու աշխատեն:


Այվուշկա ջան, էս հարցը նոր հարց չի, էս հարցը հազար տարի ա կա, ու մենակ Գերմանիայում չի, լիքը եվրոպական երկրներում կա: Դժվար ա հավատալ, բայց նույնիսկ զարգացող շատ երկրներում կա: Շատերը չգիտեն, բայց նման խնդիր նաև սովետում կար, иждивенчество: 

Էս հարցը համ տնտեսական ա, համ սոցիալական ա, համ փիլիսոփայական: Մի հարթության վրա են ծախսերը, սոցիալական արդարությունը, մարդկայնությունը, արդյունավետություն, և այլն, բլա բլա բլա ....Լիքը հասարակությունները վերջին մի 50-60 տարում էկել են էն եզրակացության, որ պառազիտներին պահելը ավելի էժան ա նստում հասարակության վրա, քան էտքան մարդու սոված ծարավա հասարակության մեջ բաց թողնելը՝ իրա բոլո հետևանքներով: Էս նենց ամենապարզ վերլուծությունը: 

Ասծաս ինչ ա; էս էտքան հեշտ հարց չի, որ չորով դնես ու ասես, ոչ չի աշխատում պիտի հաց չուտի:Եթե էս պարզ տրամաբանությամբ գնաս, շատ հանգելու ես նույնքան պարզ եզրահանգման - ով չի կարում իրա ձեռով սեփական հացը վաստակի, պիտ սովից մեռնի: Ու սրա տակ կարելի ա սղացնել բոլորին, փախստական, միգրանտ, որբ, ծեր, ինվալիդ, հիվանդ ...

Դրա համար էլ էս չորով արած եզրահանգումները իմ վրա փիս բացասական ազդեցություն են թողնում: Լիքը մարդ պռոստը չգիտի ինչ ա փախստականը, աղքատությունը, հնարավորությունների բացակայությունը, վերջին հույսը ....

----------

ivy (18.09.2015), Mephistopheles (18.09.2015), Գալաթեա (18.09.2015), Շինարար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ապրեք, վերջապես по существу.

Հիմա հարց ինչքանո՞վ ա անմարդկային էն առաջարկը, որ եթե ընտանիքը, մանավանդ փախստականը, ուզում ա չաշխատի, բայց վրա վրա երեխա ունենա, իրա 5-րդ երեխու արդեն պետությունը տիրություն չանի. էդքան շա՞տ ես ուզում, մտածի թե ոնց ես պահելու։

Ինչո՞վ ա սա հակասում փախստականներին ընդունելու ու լավ պայմաններով ապահովելու քաղաքականությանը։ Նրանով, որ չի թողնո՞ւմ ինչքան ուզեն բազմազան։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բայց դու սենց չէիր ասում սկզբում, Արտ, հինգերորդ կամ վեցերորդ երեխու մասին խոսք չի եղել։
Ասում էիր՝ տեսակավորել ա պետք, ագրեսիվներին էլ լիկվիդացնել։

----------


## ivy

> Ապրեք, վերջապես по существу.
> 
> Հիմա հարց ինչքանո՞վ ա անմարդկային էն առաջարկը, որ եթե ընտանիքը, մանավանդ փախստականը, ուզում ա չաշխատի, բայց վրա վրա երեխա ունենա, իրա 5-րդ երեխու արդեն պետությունը տիրություն չանի. էդքան շա՞տ ես ուզում, մտածի թե ոնց ես պահելու։
> 
> Ինչո՞վ ա սա հակասում փախստականներին ընդունելու ու լավ պայմաններով ապահովելու քաղաքականությանը։ Նրանով, որ չի թողնո՞ւմ ինչքան ուզեն բազմազան։


Կոնկրետ երեխային տրվող փողը ամիսը 180 եվրո է, Արտ, որը ստանում են բոլորը, ովքեր ունեն անչափահաս երեխա. կապ չունի աշխատում են, թե չէ: Էդ փողով չի, որ երեխուն պահում ես: Երեխան պահվում է «մեծերին հասնող փողով». աշխատողը աշխատավարձով է պահում, չաշխատողը՝ «սոցիալով»:
Հիմա դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում կոնկրետ ինչ-որ մի երեխային պետության վզից հանելը: Դա չաշխատող նախագիծ է. պիտի ծնողները դուրս գան սոցիալից ու պահեն իրենց բոլոր երեխաներին: Քանի ծնողները «սոցիալի» մեջ են, երեխան դրա մեջ է. իրեն էտեղից հանել հնարավոր չի: Իսկ իրեն տրվող փոքր նպաստ հանել-չհանելը մեծ բան չի փոխի, թեև դա հնրավար էլ չի հանել, քանի որ, ինչպես ասեցի, դա ստանում են բոլորը՝ աշխատող, թե չաշխատող:

----------

Շինարար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բայց դու սենց չէիր ասում սկզբում, Արտ, հինգերորդ կամ վեցերորդ երեխու մասին խոսք չի եղել։
> Ասում էիր՝ տեսակավորել ա պետք, ագրեսիվներին էլ լիկվիդացնել։


Գալ, ես առաջարկում էի խստացնել փախստականների ապրելը։
Երեկ էս տարբերակն աչքովս ընկավ, դրա հղումը տեղադրեցի։

Խստացնելու հազար ու մի տարբերակ կարելի ա մտածել։

----------


## Շինարար

> Գալ, ես առաջարկում էի խստացնել փախստականների ապրելը։
> Երեկ էս տարբերակն աչքովս ընկավ, դրա հղումը տեղադրեցի։
> 
> Խստացնելու հազար ու մի տարբերակ կարելի ա մտածել։


Արտակ ջան, սխալ ես անում, չի կարելի մարդւո ապրելը խստացել, դա սորտավորում ա արդեն իսկ: Եթե դու ինտեգրում ես ուզում, պիտի հավասար հնարավորություններ տաս, ընդհակառակը էդ երեխաների համար բարվոք պայմաններ ստեղծես, որ կրթվեն, ինտեգրվեն, հետագայում լիարժեք քաղաքացի դառնան ու քո երկիրը զարգացնեն, ուրիշ ձև չկա: Իսկ առաջին սերնդի ոչ բոլոր փախստականների համար տենց հեշտ կլինի ինտեգրվելը, բայց դու չես կարա ծնողների համար պատժես երեխաներին, դա սխալ ա: 

Ես էլի եմ ասում, նենց չի որ էդ փախստականները բոլոր հրեշտակներ են, բայց այլ տարբերակ չկա, քան հավասար հնարավորությունների ստեղծումը, այլապես դա չի լինի հումանիստական մոտեցում, իսկ առանց հումանիզմի չկա քո էդքան սիրած Եվրոպան, արդեն դա չի լինի Եվրոպա, կլինի մի ուրիշ բան, չգիտեմ ինչ, բայց ինչ-որ այլանդակություն: Դու ուղղակի չես ուզւոմ պատկերացնես, որ այլ ձև չի լինում, եթ լիներէ օրինակը կունենայինք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու ես լավ գիտեմ էդ համակարգի բոլոր բացերը: Սկզբում մարդկանց դնում են «սոցիալի» մեջ, երբ ապրելու փողը երկնքից է թափվում, հետո էլ ստիպում են դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից: Դա աբսուրդ է: Որովհետև մարդիկ շատ արագ հարմարվում են էդ կյանքին ու շատ կարևոր մարդկային հատկանիշներ են կորցնում, դառնում են զզվելի ձրիակերներ: 
> Իրենց հետ պիտի լիքը մոտիվացիոն աշխատանք տանես, որ հասկանան՝ տենց ապրելը ուղղակի ամոթ է, ու որ իրենք պիտի հենց թեկուզ իրենց երեխեքի առջև ամաչեն, որ «սոցիալի» մեջ են մեծացնում: Բայց հետն էլ գիտես՝ շատերի համար ուղղակի քիչ ելքեր կան՝ էդ վիճակից դուրս գալու. էդ էլ ուրիշ դարդ է:
> Բայց մի մեծ մոլորություն կա, թե էդ «սոցիալում» մենակ էմիգրանտներն են ապրում: Էդպես չի էլի. էդ հոդվածի հեղինակը թող պորտաբույծ գերմանացիների մասին էլ գրի, որ նույն ձևով օգտվում են պետության տրամադրած ձրի կյանքից:
> Էս համակարգի ձևն է էդպիսին: Սա անընդհատ մեծ քննարկման հարց է Գերմանիայում, որ էդ զզվելի "Hartz IV" կոչված սցիալական օգնությունը պիտի հանվի, որ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ իրենք իրենց հույսին մնան ու աշխատեն: 
> Բայց էդ համակարգը կա ու գործում է: Էդպես է էս երկրում:
> Ու նորից եմ ասում՝ սա էմիգրանտների թեմային անմիջականորեն չի առնչվում, որովհետև էդ համակարգից բոլորն են օգտվում: Բայց դե լիքը շովինիստներ սիրում են իրենց «սոցիալը» քննարկել՝ որպես մենակ էմիգրանտների համար նախատեսված «բարիք»: Սուտ է, էդպես չի:


Ռիփ, էս հարցը Դանիայում էլ կա, ու կարծում եմ՝ եվրոպական բոլոր քչից-շատից հարուստ երկրներում (ի դեպ, էն հանրահայտ տանտերս, որի մասին էդքան ֆբ-ում գրում եմ, քո գործից ա անում. մարդկանց էդ համակարգից հանելու աշխատանքներ ա տանում): Մի կողմից դա ընկալվում ա որպես համակարգի բաց, բայց մյուս կողմից դա ձեռնտու ա ամբողջ հասարակությանը. հանցագործությունները կտրուկ նվազում են: Ու էս Դանիայի նոր կառավարությունը, որ աջ ա ու էշ մեռնում ա, իշխանության էկած-չեկած փախստականին տրվող նպաստն ավելի պակաս ա սարքել, քան ուսանողներին տրվող նպաստն ա (չխառնել գործազրկության նպաստի հետ, որն ավելի բարձր ա): Այսինքն, ստացվում ա, որ փախստականները մի կերպ ծայրը ծայրին հասցնելու գումար ունեն, մինչդեռ դանիացի ուսանողները մեր հարկերի հաշվին շաբաթ-կիրակի թռնում են Բեռլին, հարբում են, հետ են գալիս:




> Ապրեք, վերջապես по существу.
> 
> Հիմա հարց ինչքանո՞վ ա անմարդկային էն առաջարկը, որ եթե ընտանիքը, մանավանդ փախստականը, ուզում ա չաշխատի, բայց վրա վրա երեխա ունենա, իրա 5-րդ երեխու արդեն պետությունը տիրություն չանի. էդքան շա՞տ ես ուզում, մտածի թե ոնց ես պահելու։
> 
> Ինչո՞վ ա սա հակասում փախստականներին ընդունելու ու լավ պայմաններով ապահովելու քաղաքականությանը։ Նրանով, որ չի թողնո՞ւմ ինչքան ուզեն բազմազան։


Արտ, ընդհանրապես, Եվրոպային շատ ձեռնտու են վրա-վրա էրեխեքը, որովհետև հասարակությունը ծերանում ա, ջահել զույգերը չեն ուզում շատ էրեխեք ունենալ, ու եթե սենց շարունակվի, Եվրոպայի վերջն իսկականից կգա: Եվրոպայի վերջն ավելի շուտ կգա դրսից մարդ չընդունելուց, քան ընդունելուց:




> Գալ, ես առաջարկում էի խստացնել փախստականների ապրելը։
> Երեկ էս տարբերակն աչքովս ընկավ, դրա հղումը տեղադրեցի։
> 
> Խստացնելու հազար ու մի տարբերակ կարելի ա մտածել։


Էլ ի՞նչը խստացնես: Տեղից էդ մարդիկ խիստ պայմաններում են ապրում: Տարիներով ճամբարներում սպասում են, մինչև իրանց գործը քննվի: Աշխատելու ու երկիրը լքելու իրավունք չունեն: Երկրի լեզուն չգիտեն, լրիվ օտար մթնոլորտում են: Ֆաշիստ գյադեքը հարձակվում են էդ ճամբարների վրա: Էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում անել, որ իրանց ավելի վատ լինի:

----------

Շինարար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գալ, ես առաջարկում էի խստացնել փախստականների ապրելը։
> Երեկ էս տարբերակն աչքովս ընկավ, դրա հղումը տեղադրեցի։
> 
> Խստացնելու հազար ու մի տարբերակ կարելի ա մտածել։


Ինչի՞ ընգեր, էտ ի՞նչ սադիստական հակումներ են: Մարդը հերիք չի արդեն գտնվում ա խոցելի վիճակում, փախստական ա, դու մի հատ էլ ուզում ես խստացնես իրա ապրելը: Ոնց որ ասես, առաջարկում եմ ավելի ցավոտ դարձնել հիվանդի բուժումը: Ապեր, դուշամանիս չեմ ուզենա քո ձեռն ընկնի:

----------

Bruno (19.09.2015), Շինարար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչի՞ ընգեր, էտ ի՞նչ սադիստական հակումներ են: Մարդը հերիք չի արդեն գտնվում ա խոցելի վիճակում, փախստական ա, դու մի հատ էլ ուզում ես խստացնես իրա ապրելը: Ոնց որ ասես, առաջարկում եմ ավելի ցավոտ դարձնել հիվանդի բուժումը: Ապեր, դուշամանիս չեմ ուզենա քո ձեռն ընկնի:


Կարծեմ մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, ինչի։

Որ էդ ծանոթիս պես չզանգեն ու ինչքան լոդր ծանոթ ունեն, սաղին ասեն, «եկեք, ստեղ ոչ մի բան չես անում, աբրըմ ես»։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծեմ մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, ինչի։
> 
> Որ էդ ծանոթիս պես չզանգեն ու ինչքան լոդր ծանոթ ունեն, սաղին ասեն, «եկեք, ստեղ ոչ մի բան չես անում, աբրըմ ես»։


Արտ, նավսյակի ասեմ, որ էդ ծանոթիդ տիպի աֆերիստները միշտ էլ կարում են իրանց ուղին հարթեն: Նույնն ա, ինչ ասես, որ լավ ա, որ քո ծանոթի նմանների պատճառով վիզային ռեժիմը բարդացնո են նաև նորմալ մարդկանց համար: Նույնն ա, ինչ ասես, որ հաշմանդամություն ունեցողը չպիտի նպաստ ստանա, ինչ ա թե մի երկու հոգի թղթեր են կեղծում, խաբում սաղին, նպաստ ստանում

----------

Շինարար (19.09.2015), Տրիբուն (19.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարծեմ մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, ինչի։
> 
> Որ էդ ծանոթիս պես չզանգեն ու ինչքան լոդր ծանոթ ունեն, սաղին ասեն, «եկեք, ստեղ ոչ մի բան չես անում, աբրըմ ես»։


Ապեր, շրջապատդ փոխի ....

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, շրջապատդ փոխի ....


Թարսի պես իրանք են փոխում. որպես փախստական (լոդր փախստական) գնում են էն երկրներ, որտեղ ես երազում եմ նորմալ գնալ (աշխատանքի)։

----------


## Շինարար

> Թարսի պես իրանք են փոխում. որպես փախստական (լոդր փախստական) գնում են էն երկրներ, որտեղ ես երազում եմ նորմալ գնալ (աշխատանքի)։


Արտ, իրանք քո գնալուն ոչ մի կերպ չեն խանգարում: Ու մի մեղադրի, մարդիկ գնում են իրանց երեխաների համար նորմալ ապագա ապահովելու նաև: Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե Հայաստանից գնացածները ո՞նց են փախստական համարվում:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արտ, իրանք քո գնալուն ոչ մի կերպ չեն խանգարում: Ու մի մեղադրի, մարդիկ գնում են իրանց երեխաների համար նորմալ ապագա ապահովելու նաև: Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե Հայաստանից գնացածները ո՞նց են փախստական համարվում:


Պատմեմ ... ամցած տարի Բրյուսելու եմ մի երկու ամիս, տուն եմ վարձել: Օրը մի բան փչանում էր էս տան մեջ: Մի օր սկսեց առաստաղից ջուր կաթալ: Զանգեցի, բողոքեցի, մարդ ուղարկեցին: Էկավ սարքեց-մարքեց, դեմքից զգացի որ հայ ա, պարզվեց Մկոն ա, Արմավիրից: Խոսացինք մի քիչ զրուցեցինք, անցավ, գնաց: Մի քանի օրից լվացքի մեքենան փչացավ: Զանգեցի, բողոքեցի, մարդ ուղարկեցին: Էկավ, սարքեց, դեմքից ջոկեցի որ հայ ա, պարզվեց Բակոն ա, չասեց որտեղից ա, բայց զըռ խոսում ա Շաիրակի դաշտավայրի բարբառով:  

- Ընգեր, էն օրն էլ մեկը էկավ առաստաղը սարքելու էլի հայ էր, ճանաչու՞մ ես: 
- Հա մեր Մկոն ա, իրար հետ ենք ստեղ արդեն յոթ տարի ա: 
- Քաղաքացի՞ եք: 
- Չէ… էս վերջերս ենք դիմել, որ թղթերներս դասավորենք, ստատուս բան ստանանք:
- Որպես ի՞նչ եք բա ստեղ մնում, որպես ի՞նչ եք դիմել: 
- Փախստական ենք, ախպեր: 
- Արա, որդեղի՞ց եք փախել, Մարալիկի՞ց: 
- Չէ ախպեր, Սիրիայից: 

Երկրորդ պատմությունը .... Բրյուսելում կյանքում տաքսի չեմ նստել: Էտ օրը խայտառակ ուշանում էի, տաքսի կանչեցի: Էկավ, վարորդը ինքը սկսեց հարց ու փորձ. 
- Որտեղի՞ց ես:
- Հայաստանից: 
- Ի, բա այ ախպեր ես էլ եմ Հայաստանից: 
- Հա, բա ի՞նչ ես անում ստեղ, ինչքան ժամանակ ա ստեղ ես .. և այլն և այլն
- Ախպեր, էս տաս տարուց ավել ա ստեղ եմ: Սզբից Հայաստանի դեսպանատանն էի աշխատում, հետո գործից դուրս էկա, մնացի ստեղ: Դե հիմա էլ տեսնում ես, տաքսի եմ քշում: 
- Բա դեսպանատանը ի՞նչ էիր աշխատում: 
- Դեսպան, ախպեր: 

Հորս արև, երկուսն էլ լրիվ իրական պատմություններ են:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.09.2015), Բիձա (18.10.2016), Ներսես_AM (20.09.2015), Շինարար (20.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Ամեն մարդ մի ձև գլուխը պահում  ա :բիձա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> - Բա դեսպանատանը ի՞նչ էիր աշխատում: 
> - Դեսպան, ախպեր: 
> 
> Հորս արև, երկուսն էլ լրիվ իրական պատմություններ են:


Էն անեկդոտն եղավ, որ ասում ա՝ ինքը չգիտեմ ով էր, բայց շոֆեռը Հռոմի Պապն էր:

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2016), Ներսես_AM (20.09.2015), Տրիբուն (20.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ մի գերմանացու հետ էի խոսում, ասեց, որ հայ փախստականներն իրանց լուրերում են հայտնվել: Հարցրեցի՝ սիրիահա՞յ, ասեց՝ չէ, Հայաստանից: Ռիփ, մյուսներ, տեղյա՞կ եք դրանից: Ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա:
Ամոթից քիչ էր մնում գետինը մտնեի  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ նկատի ուներ, ու ինչ լուրերի մասին է խոսքը:
Էստեղ ոչ մի էդպիսի աչքի ընկնող բան չի եղել՝ հայերի հետ կապված:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էրեկ մի գերմանացու հետ էի խոսում, ասեց, որ հայ փախստականներն իրանց լուրերում են հայտնվել: Հարցրեցի՝ սիրիահա՞յ, ասեց՝ չէ, Հայաստանից: Ռիփ, մյուսներ, տեղյա՞կ եք դրանից: Ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա:
> Ամոթից քիչ էր մնում գետինը մտնեի


Բայց ինչու ես ամաչում: Եթե մեկը փորձի ընդհանրացնել, կարելի ա էդ ընդհանրացնողի պորտը տեղը դնել, տարբեր տիպի մարդիկ կան, հայ լինելը էդտեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ինչու ես ամաչում: Եթե մեկը փորձի ընդհանրացնել, կարելի ա էդ ընդհանրացնողի պորտը տեղը դնել, տարբեր տիպի մարդիկ կան, հայ լինելը էդտեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի:


Շին, անդուր ա, երբ ամբողջ ազգություն հայտնվում ա լուրերում, ու մարդիկ տենց են կարծիք կազմում՝ ուզես, չուզես: Իհարկե պորտը տեղը դնել պետք ա, բայց մեկ ա ստերեոտիպներից պոկվողը չես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ նկատի ուներ, ու ինչ լուրերի մասին է խոսքը:
> Էստեղ ոչ մի էդպիսի աչքի ընկնող բան չի եղել՝ հայերի հետ կապված:


Չգիտեմ, շատ չեմ խորացել: Դանիերենս չհերիքեց մանրամասն հարցաքննելու համար: Բայց ասածն էն էր, որ հայերը խառնվում են Սիրիայի փախստականների հետ, ապաստան ուզում: Ու հարցնում էր՝ պատճառ ունե՞ն հայերն ապաստան ուզելու: Ասեցի՝ Հայաստանի վիճակը պայծառ չի, բայց հիմնականում պատճառ չունեն:

----------


## ivy

Մեզ մոտ օրենք ընդունվեց, որ Սիրիայից եկած բոլոր փախստականներին անմիջապես Aufenthaltserlaubnis (կացության իրավունք) են տալիս 3 տարով՝ երկարաձգելու հնարավորությամբ: 
Անմիջապես  :Smile: 
Նույնն էլ ժամանակին Վիետնամից եկած փախստականների հանդեպ է կիրառվել:
Նենց հպարտ եմ գերմանացիներով:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեզ մոտ օրենք ընդունվեց, որ Սիրիայից եկած բոլոր փախստականներին անմիջապես Aufenthaltserlaubnis (կացության իրավունք) են տալիս 3 տարով՝ երկարաձգելու հնարավորությամբ: 
> Անմիջապես 
> Նույնն էլ ժամանակին Վիետնամից եկած փախստականների հանդեպ է կիրառվել:
> Նենց հպարտ եմ գերմանացիներով:


Ժամանակին վիետնամցիներ հետ նույն բանը Ֆրանսիան էլ ա արել, ու շատ կազմակերպված ձևով: Իսկ հիմա, սաղ աշխարհում յոթ միլիոն սիրիացի փախստական կա արդեն, իրանք մի ամիս ա որոշում են ընդունեն 30 հազար հոգու, թե չէ:

----------


## arazaz

> Մեզ մոտ օրենք ընդունվեց, որ Սիրիայից եկած բոլոր փախստականներին անմիջապես Aufenthaltserlaubnis (կացության իրավունք) են տալիս 3 տարով՝ երկարաձգելու հնարավորությամբ: 
> Անմիջապես 
> Նույնն էլ ժամանակին Վիետնամից եկած փախստականների հանդեպ է կիրառվել:
> Նենց հպարտ եմ գերմանացիներով:


գերմանացիք աշխարհի ամենալավ ազգն են; շատ մարդասեր են ու հյուրընկալ;

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կարծում եմ, էս թեման հըլը շատ «ջուր ա քաշելու»։

Կարծում եմ արդեն մեծ մասը լսել են Քյոլնում նոր տարվա գիշերը փախստականների կազմակերպած անկարգությունների ու առնվազն մեկ արձանագրված բռնաբարության մասին։
Ով էլ տեղյակ չի երկու բառով ասեմ, որ գիշեր մոտ 1000 փախստական հավաքվել են կայարանի դիմաց, դիմավորել եկող կանանց, թալանել, մերկացրել, ձեռ-մեռ գցել ...։

Իշխանությունները մի 2 օր անց նոր որոշել են բարձրաձայնել էդ մասին։

http://nv.ua/publications/kelnskij-n...ami-89982.html

Արդյունքում որոշել են մի քիչ խստացնել փախստականների ընդունման պայմանները ու տեղում ավելի խիստ հսկել։

Հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել մանավանդ Այվիի ու մյուս եվրոպաբնակ ակումբցիների կարծիքները։ Ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում կառավարության հաջորդ քայլը։
Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա պետք կենդանիներից մարդ սարքելու համար ու արդյո՞ք Գերմանիան էդքան ժամանակ ունի, մինչև դրանք սաղ երկիրը ջունգլի չեն սարքել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ստեղ կտեղադրեմ էն մեկնաբանություն բերեմ, որոնք հավանում եմ։ *Աղբյուր*։




> На самом деле всё не так плохо, как часто рисуется в прессе, когда показывают, что все тут в хиджабах уже ходят. Беженцы распределены по разным городам и из своих лагерей особо не выезжают. Опять таки, 1 млн. это 1/80 от населения.
> 
> С другой стороны, конечно, миграционная политика в Германии это полный отстой. Я уже давно говорил, что нужно ввести систему пунктов, как в Канаде или Австралии. Образование, опыт работы, знание языков, спрос на профессию и т.п. Беженцам нужно урезать пособие так, чтобы не было мотивации ехать в Германию в качестве "экономического беженца". Те, кто хочет тут работать потерпят, для них это не проблема, а халявщиков легко отсеять. А то уже до абсурда доходит, когда образованная сирийка со знанием языка, которая училась в Германии еще до беженцев, должна пройти кучу бюрократических препонов, чтобы устроиться на работу и остаться в Германии, а туповатой беженке из зачуханого села всё подают на блюдечке, хотя она никогда ни учиться ни работать в Германии не будет.
> 
> Чем больше будет наплыв беженцев и чем больше это будет влиять на качество жизни немцев, тем больше будут поднимать голову правые движения вроде PEGIDA.

----------

Արէա (09.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում կենդանիներից մարդ սարքել: Բոլորն էլ մարդ են՝ լինեն եվրոպացի, թե արաբ, կնոջը հարգեն, թե բռնաբարեն (ու սրանով բնավ չեմ արդարացնում բռնաբարությունը): Կարծում եմ՝ էդ մարդկանց ընդամենը պետք ա պատժել, որովհետև ի տարբերություն իրենց երկրների, Գերմանիայում բռնաբարությունն օրինական չի: Մեկը Նորվեգիան շատ հետաքրքիր ծրագիր ա մտցրել. փախստականների համար դասընթացներ են կազմակերպվում, բացատրվում են Նորվեգիայի օրենքները, բացատրվում ա, որ Նորվեգիայում օքեյ չի կնոջը ձեռք գցելը, նույնիսկ եթե կիսամերկ ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բյուր, կենդանին ոչ թե փախստականն ա, այլ բռնաբարողը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, կենդանին ոչ թե փախստականն ա, այլ բռնաբարողը։


Եթե տենց նայենք, էդ կենդանիներից ամեն ազգում էլ կա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բյուր, կենդանին ազգություն չունի։ Էդ կենդանիները փախստականների հետ մտան Գերմանիա։ Ու հիմա Գերմանիան երկու տարբերակ ունի։ Կամ պտի փորձի դրանցից մարդ սարքի, կամ հանի վռնդի։ Երկրորդ տարբերակը ես հենց սկզբից էլ առաջարկում էի, բայց էն ժամանակ ոչ թե կենդանի էի անվանում, այլ «էն փախստականները, որոնք պտի մտնեն, բայց չենթարկվեն տեղի կանոններին»։

Դեպքերի զարգացումը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իշխանությունները ևս նայում են *երկրորդ տարբերակի կողմը*։

Եթե նախկինում փախստականներին երկրից վռնդում էին լուրջ քրեական հանցագործություների համար, ապա հիմա Մերկելն առաջարկել է դա խստացնել, ու նույնիսկ փոքր զանցանքների համար էլ երկրից դուրս շպրտել։

----------

Արէա (10.01.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկը Նորվեգիան շատ հետաքրքիր ծրագիր ա մտցրել. փախստականների համար դասընթացներ են կազմակերպվում, բացատրվում են Նորվեգիայի օրենքները, բացատրվում ա, որ Նորվեգիայում օքեյ չի կնոջը ձեռք գցելը, նույնիսկ եթե կիսամերկ ա:


ԸՆգեր, էն երկրներում, որտեղից էտ փախստականները եկել են, կնոջ վրա մենակ նայելու համար քամակները երկու մետր երկարության ու մի մետր դիամետրով մախատ են մտցնում։ Մի տեսակ, իրանց բացատրելը, որը կնոջը ձեռ քցելը վատ բան ա, աբսուրդի ա նմավնում։ Ինչ-ինչ, գոնե էտ մի բանը իրանք բոլորից լավ պիտի իմանան։ Ու հետո, քանի՞ հոգու համար տենց դասընթաց կազմակերպես, քսա՞ն, քառասու՞ն, տաս հազա՞ր, կես միլիո՞ն։ Հեռուստատեսային հաղորդում մտցնե՞ս, որտեղ պոռնոն մենակ չադրաներով ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.01.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուր, կենդանին ազգություն չունի։ Էդ կենդանիները փախստականների հետ մտան Գերմանիա։ Ու հիմա Գերմանիան երկու տարբերակ ունի։ Կամ պտի փորձի դրանցից մարդ սարքի, կամ հանի վռնդի։ Երկրորդ տարբերակը ես հենց սկզբից էլ առաջարկում էի, բայց էն ժամանակ ոչ թե կենդանի էի անվանում, այլ «էն փախստականները, որոնք պտի մտնեն, բայց չենթարկվեն տեղի կանոններին»։
> 
> Դեպքերի զարգացումը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իշխանությունները ևս նայում են *երկրորդ տարբերակի կողմը*։
> 
> Եթե նախկինում փախստականներին երկրից վռնդում էին լուրջ քրեական հանցագործություների համար, ապա հիմա Մերկելն առաջարկել է դա խստացնել, ու նույնիսկ փոքր զանցանքների համար էլ երկրից դուրս շպրտել։


Խնդիրը էն, որ փախստականների մեծագույն մասը ԵՄ սահմաններին հասել ա փաստացի ոտով, ու եկել դեմ ա առել ասենք Հունգարիայի ու Սերբիայի սահմանին։ Ու դրանք երկու կամ քսան հոգի չեն, որ հատ հատ ստուգես, թե ով ինչի ա պիտանի, նոր ներս թողնես։ Ասենք մի ռեյսից քսան հազար հոգի են։ Ու տենց ամեն շաբաթ։ Ի՞նչ անես։ Ներս չթողնես, պիտի սահմանի վրա զորքով պատնեշ կանգնացնես, անցնողին գնդակահարես, ու ձեռ հետ էլ պատժես ասենք Հունաստանին, Մակեդոնիային ու Սերբիային, որ դժբախտություն են ունեցել առաջին գծում հայտնվել, քանի որ, եթե չթողնես Գերմանիա կամ Շվեդիա, սաղ լռվելու են մնան էտ երկրներում։ Դրա համար էլ առաջին պլան ա մղվում սաղին նես թողնելն ու հնարավորինս հավասարաչափ տեղաբաշխելը (եվրոպական արժեքներ, մարդկայնություն, բլա բլա), ու հետո կտեսնենք ինչ ենք անում։ 

Ուղակի, էն տպավորությունն ա, որ Եվրոպան ինքն էլ բացարձակ չի կողմնորոշվել դեռ, թե ինչ ա անելու էսքան մարդու հետ։ Նույնիսկ եթե որոշի կեսին դեպորտ անել, ո՞նց ա անելու։ Էլի ոտով քշելու ա հետ մինչև Թուրքիայի ա՞փ։ Նստացնելու ա նավերն ու ուղարկի գորղի ծոցը, թող սաղ խորտավեն, սատկե՞ն։ Երկու հարյուր մարդ դեպորտ անելը արդեն մի հատ ինքնաթիռի ռեյս ա, ուր մնաց ասենք տաս հազար մարդ դեպորտ անելը։ Կոպիտ ասած, էս մասշտաբերի պայմաններում, հարցի լուծումը էտքան էլ հեշտ չի որ ասես «լավին պահեք, վատին ուղարկեք հետ», խոսքը գնում ա մենակ 2015-ի ընթացքում մի միլիոն մարդու մասին ու սպասվում ա, որ գնալով շատանալու են։ 

Իտոգում, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ Եվրոպայում էլի գլուխ բարձրացնի ազգայնականությունը (ասենք Ֆրանսիայում նախագահական ընտրություններում հաղթում ա Մարի Լե Պենը, որը տեղական ընտրություններում արդեն 30% ձայն ունի) ու ոնց որ 60 տարի առաջ հրեաներին էին կոտորում, հիմի էլ սկսեն սաղ Եվրոպայով մուսուլմաններին կոտորել, մի երկու հատ էլ ատոմային ռումբ քցեն Մերձավոր Արևելքի ու հյուսիսային Աֆրիկայի գլխին ու հարցը գլոբալ լուծվի:

----------


## anhush

էս վիդեոն բավականին բացատրում է, թե ինչ է լինելու փախստականների փախուստի վերջը

----------

Lion (14.01.2016), Աթեիստ (14.01.2016), Արշակ (16.01.2016), Վահե-91 (14.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս վիդեոն բավականին բացատրում է, թե ինչ է լինելու փախստականների փախուստի վերջը


Շատ լավն էր: Շատ չոտկի ա բացատրում էն, ինչ տեղի ա ունենում փախստականների հետ ու էն ինչ կարա տեղի ունենա:

----------

Chuk (15.01.2016), Sagittarius (14.01.2016), Աթեիստ (14.01.2016), Տրիբուն (14.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ էն մասին, որ մի խումբ գերմանացիներ չեն տարբերվում կանանց վրա հարձակված մի խումբ միգրանտներից: Բայց էս լուրի մասին ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ գերմանացիները սենց են-նենց են, ասում ա՝ կոնկրետ խումբ:

----------


## Lion

> Էս էլ էն մասին, որ մի խումբ գերմանացիներ չեն տարբերվում կանանց վրա հարձակված մի խումբ միգրանտներից: Բայց էս լուրի մասին ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ գերմանացիները սենց են-նենց են, ասում ա՝ կոնկրետ խումբ:


Այ որ գերմանական միջին սեռի որոշ քաղաքական գործիչներ տենց հորթային քաղաքականություն որդեգրած չլինեին, բանը սենց ծայրահեղությունների չէր հասնի...

----------


## anhush

իսկ ահա թե ինչով է իրականում  զբաղված գերմանական վերխուշկան 


 :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էս էլ էն մասին, որ մի խումբ գերմանացիներ չեն տարբերվում կանանց վրա հարձակված մի խումբ միգրանտներից: Բայց էս լուրի մասին ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ գերմանացիները սենց են-նենց են, ասում ա՝ կոնկրետ խումբ:


Քոմմենտները որ նայես, լավ էլ ասում են: Պարզապես դրական իմաստով են ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անհուշի էս դրած վիդեոները ախր լավ էլ հավես վիդեոներ են։ Պռոստը իրա գրառումները էտ վիդեոների հետ հեչ կապ չունեն։

----------

Վիշապ (16.01.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ահավոր լավ հոդված անգլուհի լրագրողի ու իր տանն ապրող սիրիացի փախստական տղամարդու մասին

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.01.2016), Ruby Rue (16.01.2016), Աթեիստ (16.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ահավոր լավ հոդված անգլուհի լրագրողի ու իր տանն ապրող սիրիացի փախստական տղամարդու մասին


Շատ լավն էր  :Smile:  
Ի դեպ, Կոպենհագենում էլ լիքը դանիացի ընտանիքներ իրանց տներում փախստականներին տեղ են տալիս, իրար հետ հաշտ ու համերաշխ ապրում են: Բայց սենց բաների մասին լրատվամիջոցները շուխուռ չեն անում:

Ու մեկ էլ հոդվածի մեջ ինձ շատ դուր էկավ, որ երկուսը հարգում են միմյանց մշակույթը: Մեկը փորձում ա հալալ միս ճարել, մյուսն էլ զիջում ա, ասում ա՝ եթե քրիստոնյաների սուրբ միսն ա, ուրեմն հալալ ա:

----------

Ruby Rue (16.01.2016), Աթեիստ (16.01.2016), Ռուֆուս (16.01.2016)

----------


## Lion

Ըստ իս` իրականում այս ամենն ուտոպիա է, երբեք էլ եվրոպական արժեքների ու արևելան արժեքների տեր մարդիկ չեն կարող մի հարկի տակ հաշտ ու համերաշխ ապրել: Ահա թե ինչու - Մեկ, երկու, երբ եկվորները` Արևելքը, չի գերակշռում, հասկանալի է, բայց հետո` երբ Արևելքը գերակշռի, այն կսկսի թելադրի (սա բնական օրենք է) ու այդ ժամանակ կսկսվեն կոնֆլիկտները: 

Արևելցիների հետ Եվրոպայում հաշտ ապրելու միայն մի միջոց կա` պետք է իրենք չգերակշռեն ու, ժամանակի ընթացքում, թեկուզ շատ դանդաղ ու դժվար, բայց մարսվեն եվրոպական արժեքներ կրողների կողմից: Հակառակ պարագայում նրանք, ինչպես ասացի, կսկսեն թելադրել, ինչի առաջին ծաղիկները տեսնում ենք այժմ:

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լիոն, դու կյանքում եվրոպա ոտք դրե՞լ ես, որ սենց միանգամից եզրակացություններ ես անում։ Ի դեպ հնդիկները, պակիստանցիներն ու բանգլադեշցիները կես դար ա ապրում են անգլիայում, թուրքերը Գերմանիայում, արաբներն էլ Ֆրանսիայում ու էլի կարողանում են որոշ չափով ինտեգրվել հասարակությանը։ Որոշ երկրներում դա չափից դուրս լավ ա ստացվում, որոշներում էլ խնդիրներ կան, բայց պնդել, որ սա ուտոպիա է, իրականությանը հեչ չի համապատասխանում

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ահավոր լավ հոդված անգլուհի լրագրողի ու իր տանն ապրող սիրիացի փախստական տղամարդու մասին


Ինչ լավն էր: Այ սենց պիտի լինի, որ մարդիկ ներառվեն հասարակության մեջ: Մարդկային շփումը, նորմալ վերաբերմունքը ամեն ինչ փոխում ա, մարդիկ տեղեկանում են մեկը մյուսի սովորույթներից ու հարգում դրանք: Ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ, որ էս տղամարդը հանդիպել ա նաև անգլուհու լեսբի ընկերներին, ովքեր երեխա ունեն: Ու թեև դա էդ մարդու համար չլսված ու չտեսնված բան ա, բայց շփման ու լավ վերաբերմունքի շնորհիվ ինքը կարողանում ա ընկալել ու հարմարվել դրան` ինչքան էլ իր համար խորթ լինի:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.01.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ ահավոր շատ մշակութային ենթատեքստը դուր եկավ, օրինակ էն, որ Հելենի համար ինչ-որ տեղ ծիծաղելի էր, որ հասուն տղամարդը եփել թափել չգիտի, իսկ Յասիրի համար էլ էդ եփել թափելը կնոջ գործն է, որը սերունդներով փոխանցվում է մորից դստերը: Կամ որ Հելենի համար ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա, որ կինն ու տղամարդը իրար հետ նույն տանն ապրեն առանց ռոմանտիկ ենթատեքստի, իսկ Յասիրի համար նման համակեցությունը նորություն էր: Կամ որ Յասիրն ասում էր, թե Հելենի ծնողները շատ լավն են ու ինքը չի հասկանում, թե ինչու Հելենը ավելի հաճախ չի այցելում ծնողներին, որովհետև Սիրիայում ընտանեկան կապերն ավելի ամուր են, քան Անգլիայում: Ու չնայած էս ահռելի մշակութային տարբերություններին, իրար հետ շատ լավ ու տոլերանտ ձևով ապրում են:

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.01.2016), Աթեիստ (16.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ ահավոր շատ մշակութային ենթատեքստը դուր եկավ, օրինակ էն, որ Հելենի համար ինչ-որ տեղ ծիծաղելի էր, որ հասուն տղամարդը եփել թափել չգիտի, իսկ Յասիրի համար էլ էդ եփել թափելը կնոջ գործն է, որը սերունդներով փոխանցվում է մորից դստերը: Կամ որ Հելենի համար ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա, որ կինն ու տղամարդը իրար հետ նույն տանն ապրեն առանց ռոմանտիկ ենթատեքստի, իսկ Յասիրի համար նման համակեցությունը նորություն էր: Կամ որ Յասիրն ասում էր, թե Հելենի ծնողները շատ լավն են ու ինքը չի հասկանում, թե ինչու Հելենը ավելի հաճախ չի այցելում ծնողներին, որովհետև Սիրիայում ընտանեկան կապերն ավելի ամուր են, քան Անգլիայում: Ու չնայած էս ահռելի մշակութային տարբերություններին, իրար հետ շատ լավ ու տոլերանտ ձևով ապրում են:


Հա, հավես էին էդ պահերը: Ինձ էն խոհարարական գրքի մասն էլ դուր էկավ: Պատկերացրի էն Սիրիայի անող-դնող, հազարումի ճաշ սարքող կնանիքին, որ էդ բոլոր համով բաները փոքր տարիքից են սովորել սարքել ու լիքը խոհարարական գաղտնիքներ գիտեն: Ու մեկ էլ Հելենի չոր-չոր ռեցեպտները, որ գրքից մի տառ չի շեղվում ու չի ջոկում, թե ինչու ոչ մի բան համով չի ստացվում  :Jpit:

----------


## anhush

> Ըստ իս` իրականում այս ամենն ուտոպիա է, երբեք էլ եվրոպական արժեքների ու արևելան արժեքների տեր մարդիկ չեն կարող մի հարկի տակ հաշտ ու համերաշխ ապրել: Ահա թե ինչու - Մեկ, երկու, երբ եկվորները` Արևելքը, չի գերակշռում, հասկանալի է, բայց հետո` երբ Արևելքը գերակշռի, այն կսկսի թելադրի (սա բնական օրենք է) ու այդ ժամանակ կսկսվեն կոնֆլիկտները: 
> 
> Արևելցիների հետ Եվրոպայում հաշտ ապրելու միայն մի միջոց կա` պետք է իրենք չգերակշռեն ու, ժամանակի ընթացքում, թեկուզ շատ դանդաղ ու դժվար, բայց մարսվեն եվրոպական արժեքներ կրողների կողմից: Հակառակ պարագայում նրանք, ինչպես ասացի, կսկսեն թելադրել, ինչի առաջին ծաղիկները տեսնում ենք այժմ:


արևելքը ու արևմուտքը ըստ ամեն ինչի, իրար անիտիպոդեր են: հակառակ բևեռներ, ու իրար հետ խաղաղ կարան ապրե մենակ աշխարհի կործանումից հետո:

իսկ շատ արևելքցիներ ու ապրում են արևմուտքում, կամ շատ արևմուտքցիներ, որ ապրում են արևելքում /օրինակ բազմաթիվ կանադացիներ - Ֆիլիպիններում / , նրանք իրենց բևեռի չկրողներ են- կամ չեզոք մարմին են կամ էլ  հակառակ բռևեռի լիցքը: Խոսքը գնում ա գաղափարականնների մասին

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ահավոր լավ հոդված անգլուհի լրագրողի ու իր տանն ապրող սիրիացի փախստական տղամարդու մասին


Իսկ ինձ, շատ կներեք, հեչ դուր չեկավ էս հոդվածը։ Շատ ա պաստանովչնի։ Ոնց որ մեկը սցենարը նախապես գրած լինի, երկուսը խաղացած լինեն, որ վերջում իմ հատ սիրուն պատմություն ստացվի ու վրով հոդված գրեն։ 

Ես հավատում եմ մշակութային երկխոսությանը ու համոզված եմ, որ աշխարհի ապագան էտ ա։ Բայց կոնկրետ էս դեպքը խիստ ծայրահեղացված ներկայացում ա, որը իրականությունից կտրված ա։

----------

Lion (17.01.2016), Շինարար (16.01.2016), Վիշապ (16.01.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս որ ինչ-որ մասնավոր դեպքերի/պատմությունների հիման վրա փորձում են երևույթները ընդհանրացնել ու սարքել ինչ-որ դոգմատիկ գաղափարախոսություն։ Էդ փախստականների մեջ ենթադրում եմ, որ կան լիքը նորմալ մարդիկ, ինչպես նաև կլինեն գողեր, ստահակներ, մանյակներ, աբիժնիկներ, թմրամոլներ, խելագարներ և այլն, ինչպես բոլոր մնացած ազգերի մեջ։  Մեկին ինտելիգենտ, բարի/խորամանկ աչքերով իրեն տիրապետող տղամարդ ա բաժին ընկել, մյուսին էլ՝ հազար տարի կնոջ կրծքեր ու հետույք չտեսած, թույլ ներվեր ունեցող մեկը, հիմա ո՞վ են էդ սիրացիք։ 
Ու մեկ էլ արդեն տանել չեմ կարողանում եվրոպական արժեքները ու եվրոպական արժեքները ատողներին ։Ճ 
Ու վապշէ, զզվում եմ դիսկրիմինացիայից ու նեղաչքներից։

----------

Lion (17.01.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել մանավանդ Այվիի ու մյուս եվրոպաբնակ ակումբցիների կարծիքները։ Ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում կառավարության հաջորդ քայլը։
> Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա պետք կենդանիներից մարդ սարքելու համար ու արդյո՞ք Գերմանիան էդքան ժամանակ ունի, մինչև դրանք սաղ երկիրը ջունգլի չեն սարքել։


Կառավարության հաջորդ քայլն արդեն եղել է. նույնիսկ փոքր քրեական հանցագործություններ ունենալու դեպքում (մի տարի ազատազրկումից սկսած), փախստականները կորցնում են երկրում մնալու իրավունքը:
Սա հենց Քյոլնի դեպքից հետո է որոշվել: 
Հարցը էն է, որ մարդկանց հետ ուղարկելու համար նաև հետ ուղարկվող երկրի համագործակցումն է կարևոր, ինչը փախստականների երկրների դեպքում էդքան հեշտ բան չի: Ինչևէ, խստացրել են էստեղ մնալու պայմանները:

Ես իհարկե էդքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում, թե դու կոնկրետ ինչ ունես էդքան բորբոքվելու: Եթե քո խնդիրն էն է, որ մտածում ես՝ էդքան արժանի մարդ կա, որ կարող էր գնալ, տեղավորվել, ապրել ու չի կարողանում, իսկ էդ «կենդանիները» որ ծակից ուզում հայտնվում ու բնավորվում են, ապա կարծում եմ, էդքան էլ լավ չի էդպես մտածելը: Ամեն մարդ իր ճանապարհն ունի, իր կյանքը, փախուստի դիմելու իր պատճառները: Ուրիշ երկիր տեղափոխվելը մի բան է, ուրիշ երկիր ճարահատյալ փախչելը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ բան: Հաստատ ոչ ոք չէր ուզենա էդ մարդկանց բախտին արժանանալ, դրա համար պետք չի իրենց հետ համեմատվել. իրենք ուրիշի տեղը չեն զբաղեցնում, իրենք ընդամենն իրենց տեղն են փնտրում: Հա, իրենք ուրիշ մշակույթի ու արժեքների տեր են, մեջներն էլ ամեն տեսակի մարդ կա, գումարած ստացած տրավմաները, ինչ ասես կարելի է սպասել: Բայց դե դա չի նշանակում, թե պիտի ձեռ քաշել էդ մարդկանցից: Իրենք օգնության կարիք ունեն:

----------

Mr. Annoying (17.01.2016), Աթեիստ (17.01.2016), Շինարար (17.01.2016), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2016), Տրիբուն (17.01.2016)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, դու կյանքում եվրոպա ոտք դրե՞լ ես, որ սենց միանգամից եզրակացություններ ես անում։ Ի դեպ հնդիկները, պակիստանցիներն ու բանգլադեշցիները կես դար ա ապրում են անգլիայում, թուրքերը Գերմանիայում, արաբներն էլ Ֆրանսիայում ու էլի կարողանում են որոշ չափով ինտեգրվել հասարակությանը։ Որոշ երկրներում դա չափից դուրս լավ ա ստացվում, որոշներում էլ խնդիրներ կան, բայց պնդել, որ սա ուտոպիա է, իրականությանը հեչ չի համապատասխանում


Չէ, ոտք չեմ դրել, բայց նման կերպ խոսելու համար պարտադիր է Էյֆելյան աշտարակի տակ քայլած լինելը? Եվրոպա ոտք չեմ դրել, բայց ահագին մասնագիտական գրականություն եմ կարդացել "քաղաքակրությունների մասին", իսկ ներկայիս եվրոպական ճգնաժամն էլ միայն հաստատում է իմ ասածը - մենք 1.000 տարուց ավել ապրում ենք էս վայրենիների հետ, ասում ենք, գազան են կամ, սենց ասենք մեր աչքերով, *ուրիշ արժեքների կրող են*, եվրոպացիք պնդում են, թե չէ - դե հիմի տեսեք ձեր "չէ"-ն:

Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, կա քաղաքակրթական տարբերություն, որը, էս հոդվածի պարագայում, կարա սենց գեղեցիկ ու ռոմանտիկ տեսք ստանա, բայց "մեծ թվերի դեպքում" բերում է ողբերգությունների: Կա մշակութային հիշողություն, կա գենետիկ հիշողություն, կա մտածողության ստերեոտիպ և վերջապես կա կրոնական տարբերություն - դա կարող է "խոսել ու համագործակցել" միայն երկար ժամանակի ու զգույշ շփումների ժամանակ, բայց նման պարագայում` ոչ ու կրկին անգամ ոչ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կառավարության հաջորդ քայլն արդեն եղել է. նույնիսկ փոքր քրեական հանցագործություններ ունենալու դեպքում (մի տարի ազատազրկումից սկսած), փախստականները կորցնում են երկրում մնալու իրավունքը:
> Սա հենց Քյոլնի դեպքից հետո է որոշվել: 
> Հարցը էն է, որ մարդկանց հետ ուղարկելու համար նաև հետ ուղարկվող երկրի համագործակցումն է կարևոր, ինչը փախստականների երկրների դեպքում էդքան հեշտ բան չի: Ինչևէ, խստացրել են էստեղ մնալու պայմանները:
> 
> Ես իհարկե էդքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում, թե դու կոնկրետ ինչ ունես էդքան բորբոքվելու: Եթե քո խնդիրն էն է, որ մտածում ես՝ էդքան արժանի մարդ կա, որ կարող էր գնալ, տեղավորվել, ապրել ու չի կարողանում, իսկ էդ «կենդանիները» որ ծակից ուզում հայտնվում ու բնավորվում են, ապա կարծում եմ, էդքան էլ լավ չի էդպես մտածելը: Ամեն մարդ իր ճանապարհն ունի, իր կյանքը, փախուստի դիմելու իր պատճառները: Ուրիշ երկիր տեղափոխվելը մի բան է, ուրիշ երկիր ճարահատյալ փախչելը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ բան: Հաստատ ոչ ոք չէր ուզենա էդ մարդկանց բախտին արժանանալ, դրա համար պետք չի իրենց հետ համեմատվել. իրենք ուրիշի տեղը չեն զբաղեցնում, իրենք ընդամենն իրենց տեղն են փնտրում: Հա, իրենք ուրիշ մշակույթի ու արժեքների տեր են, մեջներն էլ ամեն տեսակի մարդ կա, գումարած ստացած տրավմաները, ինչ ասես կարելի է սպասել: Բայց դե դա չի նշանակում, թե պիտի ձեռ քաշել էդ մարդկանցից: Իրենք օգնության կարիք ունեն:


Հիշեցնեմ, որ կառավարության էդ հաջորդ քայլը ես հենց սկզբից էի առաջարկում ։)

Ես չեմ բորբոքվում, ընդամենը ուզում էի իմանալ քո ու մյուս եվրոպաբնակների կարծիքը։ Որտև երբ ես մինչև էդ դեպքերը առաջարկում էի ավելի խիստ լինել փախստականների հանդեպ, ոնց որ թե արտհայտվող համախոհներ չունեի։ Հիմա ուզում եմ իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը կառավարության էդ քայլի մասին։ Ու ըստ ձեզ արդյո՞ք դա հերիք ա, թե՞ կարող ա ավելի կարդինալ քայլերի կարիք առաջանա։

Ես շատ հեռու եմ, ու տեսնում եմ մենակ էն ինչ ներկայացնում են լուրերը։ Դրանք էլ նորմալ փախստականների մասին բան չեն գրում, ու դժվար ա պատկերացնել, թե աննորմալներն ինչ կշիռ են կազմում։

Հ.Գ.
Պարզաբանեմ, որ չեմ չարախնդում. ես վաղուց եմ երազում ստեղից փախնել ու Գերմանիան նորմալ երկրի էտալոն ա եղել։ Ու էն ինչ հիմա կարդում եմ, ցավալի ա։ Մասնավորապես ոստիկանության անգործությունն էդ օրը։ Ու ես շատ կուզեմ, որ կառավարությունն ինչ էլ անի, դա որևէ կերպ վատ չանդրադառնա էդ երկրի վրա։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.01.2016), Արէա (17.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս որ ինչ-որ մասնավոր դեպքերի/պատմությունների հիման վրա փորձում են երևույթները ընդհանրացնել ու սարքել ինչ-որ դոգմատիկ գաղափարախոսություն։ Էդ փախստականների մեջ ենթադրում եմ, որ կան լիքը նորմալ մարդիկ, ինչպես նաև կլինեն գողեր, ստահակներ, մանյակներ, աբիժնիկներ, թմրամոլներ, խելագարներ և այլն, ինչպես բոլոր մնացած ազգերի մեջ։  Մեկին ինտելիգենտ, բարի/խորամանկ աչքերով իրեն տիրապետող տղամարդ ա բաժին ընկել, մյուսին էլ՝ հազար տարի կնոջ կրծքեր ու հետույք չտեսած, թույլ ներվեր ունեցող մեկը, հիմա ո՞վ են էդ սիրացիք։ 
> Ու մեկ էլ արդեն տանել չեմ կարողանում եվրոպական արժեքները ու եվրոպական արժեքները ատողներին ։Ճ 
> Ու վապշէ, զզվում եմ դիսկրիմինացիայից ու նեղաչքներից։


Կարծում եմ՝ մասնավոր դեպքերը կարևոր են էնքանով, ինչքանով բացասական մասնավոր դեպքերով էլ են ընդհանրացումներ անում: Ինչու՞ ձեռ գցելու ու թալանի մասնավոր դեպքն էդքան շուխուռ հանեց, ու էլի սկսեցին փախստականների հասցեին ինչ ասես չասել, իսկ դրական օրինակների մասին պատմությունները ոչ ոք չի տարածում:

Ու բնական ա, որ ամեն տեսակի մարդ էլ կլինի մեջները, ինչպես ամեն տեսակի մարդ ամեն հասարակության մեջ կա: Դրա համար կարևոր ա ամեն մեկին անհատական մոտեցում ու վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերել, ոչ թե բոլորին լցնել մի «փախստական» կամ «արևելքցի» մեշոկի մեջ ու ասել՝ էս են: Էդ առումով շատ լավ գործ ա արել Humans of New York էջը, որտեղ մի շարք փախստականների պատմություններ առանձին-առանձին պատմվում են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ոտք չեմ դրել, բայց նման կերպ խոսելու համար պարտադիր է Էյֆելյան աշտարակի տակ քայլած լինելը? Եվրոպա ոտք չեմ դրել, բայց ահագին մասնագիտական գրականություն եմ կարդացել "քաղաքակրությունների մասին", իսկ ներկայիս եվրոպական ճգնաժամն էլ միայն հաստատում է իմ ասածը - մենք 1.000 տարուց ավել ապրում ենք էս վայրենիների հետ, ասում ենք, գազան են կամ, սենց ասենք մեր աչքերով, *ուրիշ արժեքների կրող են*, եվրոպացիք պնդում են, թե չէ - դե հիմի տեսեք ձեր "չէ"-ն:
> 
> Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, կա քաղաքակրթական տարբերություն, որը, էս հոդվածի պարագայում, կարա սենց գեղեցիկ ու ռոմանտիկ տեսք ստանա, բայց "մեծ թվերի դեպքում" բերում է ողբերգությունների: Կա մշակութային հիշողություն, կա գենետիկ հիշողություն, կա մտածողության ստերեոտիպ և վերջապես կա կրոնական տարբերություն - դա կարող է "խոսել ու համագործակցել" միայն երկար ժամանակի ու զգույշ շփումների ժամանակ, բայց նման պարագայում` ոչ ու կրկին անգամ ոչ:


Լիոն, թե՛ արտաքնապես, թե՛ սովորություններով հայերն էլ պակաս արևելքցի չեն, բայց արի ու տես, որ 15 թվից հետո աշխարհում մեկ սփռվելով աշխարհին մենակ օգուտ են տվել: Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե մշակութային տարբերություններին ճիշտ անկյունից ես նայում, դրանք մենակ օգուտ են տալիս տվյալ հասարակությանը:

----------

Sagittarius (17.01.2016)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չէ, ոտք չեմ դրել, բայց նման կերպ խոսելու համար պարտադիր է Էյֆելյան աշտարակի տակ քայլած լինելը? Եվրոպա ոտք չեմ դրել, բայց ահագին մասնագիտական գրականություն եմ կարդացել "քաղաքակրությունների մասին", իսկ ներկայիս եվրոպական ճգնաժամն էլ միայն հաստատում է իմ ասածը - մենք 1.000 տարուց ավել ապրում ենք էս վայրենիների հետ, ասում ենք, գազան են կամ, սենց ասենք մեր աչքերով, *ուրիշ արժեքների կրող են*, եվրոպացիք պնդում են, թե չէ - դե հիմի տեսեք ձեր "չէ"-ն:
> 
> Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, կա քաղաքակրթական տարբերություն, որը, էս հոդվածի պարագայում, կարա սենց գեղեցիկ ու ռոմանտիկ տեսք ստանա, բայց "մեծ թվերի դեպքում" բերում է ողբերգությունների: Կա մշակութային հիշողություն, կա գենետիկ հիշողություն, կա մտածողության ստերեոտիպ և վերջապես կա կրոնական տարբերություն - դա կարող է "խոսել ու համագործակցել" միայն երկար ժամանակի ու զգույշ շփումների ժամանակ, բայց նման պարագայում` ոչ ու կրկին անգամ ոչ:


չէ հա՞  :Jpit:  

խի՞ էս էտ «վայրենիներիդ» ու «գազաններիդ» երրորդ դեմքով դիմում: Լիոն, ոնց շատերը քո ու քո հասարակության մեծամասնության «գենետիկ հիշողության» ու շովունիզմի հետ են գլուխ դնում, տենց էլ էտ «վայրենիներիդ» հետ են շատ եվրոպացիներ ներողաբար գլուխ դնում, համբերատար բացատրում ու ժամանակի հետ շատերի մոտ փոփոխություն ա նկատվում:

Բայց դե ոմանք լրիվ կորած case են ու ես մտածում եմ թե խի եմ էլի գլուխ դնում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լիոն, թե՛ արտաքնապես, թե՛ սովորություններով հայերն էլ պակաս արևելքցի չեն, բայց արի ու տես, որ 15 թվից հետո աշխարհում մեկ սփռվելով աշխարհին *մենակ օգուտ են տվել*: Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե մշակութային տարբերություններին ճիշտ անկյունից ես նայում, դրանք մենակ օգուտ են տալիս տվյալ հասարակությանը:


Բոլոր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներն էլ հա՛մ օգուտ են տվել, հա՛մ վնաս: Ընդհանրապես, անհատներն են ինչ-որ բան անում կամ չանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ինձ, շատ կներեք, հեչ դուր չեկավ էս հոդվածը։ Շատ ա պաստանովչնի։ Ոնց որ մեկը սցենարը նախապես գրած լինի, երկուսը խաղացած լինեն, որ վերջում իմ հատ սիրուն պատմություն ստացվի ու վրով հոդված գրեն։ 
> 
> Ես հավատում եմ մշակութային երկխոսությանը ու համոզված եմ, որ աշխարհի ապագան էտ ա։ Բայց կոնկրետ էս դեպքը խիստ ծայրահեղացված ներկայացում ա, որը իրականությունից կտրված ա։


Տրիբուն ձյա, չեմ կարծում՝ չափազանցված ա: Սենց դեպքերի շատ կարելի ա հանդիպել: Մահմեդականների մեջ ահագին շատ են նենց մարդիկ, որոնք իրոք փորձում են հասկանալ արևմտյան մշակույթը, ընդ որում՝ անկախ նրանից փախստական են, թե այլ հիմքերով են արևմուտքում հայնտնվել: Ու երբ մյուս կողմն էլ ա ըմբռնում ու փորձում հասկանալ դիմացինին, ահագին սիրուն ինտեգրացիա ա ստացվում:




> Բոլոր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներն էլ հա՛մ օգուտ են տվել, հա՛մ վնաս: Ընդհանրապես, անհատներն են ինչ-որ բան անում կամ չանում:


Կա տենց բան: Բայց ասել, որ վայրի գազաններն էկել են Եվրոպան կործանելու... Մմմ, մեղմ ասած միամտություն ա:

----------


## ivy

> Հիշեցնեմ, որ կառավարության էդ հաջորդ քայլը ես հենց սկզբից էի առաջարկում ։)
> 
> Ես չեմ բորբոքվում, ընդամենը ուզում էի իմանալ քո ու մյուս եվրոպաբնակների կարծիքը։ Որտև երբ ես մինչև էդ դեպքերը առաջարկում էի ավելի խիստ լինել փախստականների հանդեպ, ոնց որ թե արտհայտվող համախոհներ չունեի։ Հիմա ուզում եմ իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը կառավարության էդ քայլի մասին։ Ու ըստ ձեզ արդյո՞ք դա հերիք ա, թե՞ կարող ա ավելի կարդինալ քայլերի կարիք առաջանա։


Արտ, էս իմ գրածն էր «խստության» վերաբերյալ՝ մինչև Քյոլնի դեպքերը.



> Էն որ ասում եք՝ պիտի խիստ լինի: Խստությունը սկսվում է հենց առաջին պահից, երբ ամեն մեկը հասկանում է, որ կան կանոններ, որոնց ինքը հետևելու է, թե չէ համակարգն իրեն չի ընդունի, բառիս բուն իմաստով փողոց կշպրտվի: Մեկի մոտ ամեն ինչ արագ ու հեշտ է լինելու, մյուսի մոտ՝ չէ: Համ գոռալու է, համ հայհոյելու, համ հարձակվելու, համ կեղտ ու ապականություն բերելու, համ կռիվների մեջ ներքաշվելու: Բայց իրեն ամեն անգամ քաղաքակիրթ ձևով հետ են բերելու նորմալ վիճակի: Ու խստությամբ. երեք անգամ կանոնները խախտես, առաջին երկուսին՝ դեղին քարտ, երրորդին՝ կարմիր, վեշերդ հավաքի ու գնա որտեղից եկել ես: Հետևեցիր կանոններին ու օրենքներին, ինքդ քո ճանապարհը քիչ-քիչ կհարթես էս երկրում:


Խստություն միշտ էլ եղել է. ես չգիտեմ՝ դու ինչ ես պատկերացնում, բայց սա օրենքներով շարժվող, խիստ երկիր է:
Կառավարության նոր օրենքը իրականում լրիվ նոր չի. առաջ էլ կար, ուղղակի մի տարվա տեղը երկու տարի դատվածության դեպքում էին հետ ուղարկում, հիմա դարձրել են մի տարի:

Նենց չի էլի, որ ոչ ոք մինչև էս չի մտածել նրա մասին, որ հանցագործներին պատժել ու քշել է պետք:
Չգիտեմ ով ինչ պատկերացումների մեջ է, բայց Գերմանիան հաստատ անարխիայից շատ հեռու գտնվող երկրներից մեկն է: Նոր չի, որ պիտի ուշքի գա ու ինչ-որ բաներ ձեռնարկի:

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, թե՛ արտաքնապես, թե՛ սովորություններով հայերն էլ պակաս արևելքցի չեն, բայց արի ու տես, որ 15 թվից հետո աշխարհում մեկ սփռվելով աշխարհին մենակ օգուտ են տվել: Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե մշակութային տարբերություններին ճիշտ անկյունից ես նայում, դրանք մենակ օգուտ են տալիս տվյալ հասարակությանը:


Մենք "արևելքցի" չենք, մենք քրիստոնեական քաղաքակրթության կրողներ ենք և, ի դեպ ասած հիշեցնեմ, ավելի հին ու զարգացած մշակույթ, դրական սովորություններ և գենետիկ հիշողություն ունենք, քան եվրոպական շատ ու շատ ազգեր, ինչը, ըստ իս իհարկե, առնվազն մեզ հիմք է տալիս համարվել եվրոպական քաղաքակրթության կրողներ, իսկ այն որոշ բաներն էլ, որ մեզ տարբերում է եվրոպացիներից, օրինակ, որ դասական հայ տղան ուզում է, որ իր կինը կույս լինի ու նման ընտանեկան-կենցաղային որոշ մանրուքներ, էլի ըստ իս մեզ միայն դրական բոնուսներ է տալիս և, ինչը հաստատ է, հաստատ մեզ չի դնում նույն հարթակի վրա Եվրոպան հեղեղած արևելյան, որպես կանոն իսլամական քաղաքակրթության կրողների հետ: 

Սա Եվրոպայի ճգնաժամն է, որ ինձ ու իմ նման մարդիկ վաղուց էին տեսնում, սակայն շատ "բարի եվրոպացիներ" հույս ունեին - կանցնի: Չի անցնի, հարգելի եվրոպացիներ, ու իմ սիրտը այժմ ցավում է ձեզ համար, որովհետև ներկայիս աշխարհում դուք իրոք հսկայական, մեծագույն ու համամարդկային արժեքների կրողներ եք (դեմոկրատիա, ազատ հասարակություն և այլն), ինչը մեծ ձեռքբերում է և ես ոչ մի կերպ չէի ուզենա, որ այն ոտնատակ գնա: 




> չէ հա՞  
> 
> խի՞ էս էտ «վայրենիներիդ» ու «գազաններիդ» երրորդ դեմքով դիմում: Լիոն, ոնց շատերը քո ու քո հասարակության մեծամասնության «գենետիկ հիշողության» ու շովունիզմի հետ են գլուխ դնում, տենց էլ էտ «վայրենիներիդ» հետ են շատ եվրոպացիներ ներողաբար գլուխ դնում, համբերատար բացատրում ու ժամանակի հետ շատերի մոտ փոփոխություն ա նկատվում:
> 
> Բայց դե ոմանք լրիվ կորած case են ու ես մտածում եմ թե խի եմ էլի գլուխ դնում:


*Sagittarius*, վերևում որոշակիորեն պատասխանեցի քեզ, թեև չհասկացա, թե ինչ "երրորդ դեմքի" մասին ես ասում: Ինչ վերաբերվում է անձնական բնույթի կծոցներին, ապա ցավում եմ, որ միանգամից դրան ես անցնում, հարգելի տոլերանտ եվրոպացի, որ փորձում ես իմ ու իմ Հայաստանի քաղաքակրթական մակարդակի տարբերության ու շովինիզմի մասին խոսել  :Smile:  Ի դեպ ասած շատ ճիշտ էիր գրել "քո ու քո հասարակության", այսինքն իմ ու իմ հասրակության մասին հենց երկրորդ դեմքով - դու ակնհայտորեն իմ ու իմ հասարակության մասնիկը չես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ըստ Լիոնի մենք լիբերալ հիքսոսներ ենք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մենք "արևելքցի" չենք, մենք քրիստոնեական քաղաքակրթության կրողներ ենք և, ի դեպ ասած հիշեցնեմ, ավելի հին ու զարգացած մշակույթ, դրական սովորություններ և գենետիկ հիշողություն ունենք, քան եվրոպական շատ ու շատ ազգեր, ինչը, ըստ իս իհարկե, առնվազն մեզ հիմք է տալիս համարվել եվրոպական քաղաքակրթության կրողներ, իսկ այն որոշ բաներն էլ, որ մեզ տարբերում է եվրոպացիներից, օրինակ, որ դասական հայ տղան ուզում է, որ իր կինը կույս լինի ու նման ընտանեկան-կենցաղային որոշ մանրուքներ, էլի ըստ իս մեզ միայն դրական բոնուսներ է տալիս և, ինչը հաստատ է, հաստատ մեզ չի դնում նույն հարթակի վրա Եվրոպան հեղեղած արևելյան, որպես կանոն իսլամական քաղաքակրթության կրողների հետ:


Լիոն, մի հատ կասե՞ս գենետիկ հիշողությունը որն ա: Էն որ սաղ բջիջներով զգում ես, թե ոնց են մեր նախնիներին կոտորե՞լ, թե՞ ոնց ա Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը հայոց գրերը ստեղծել:

Իսկ էն, ինչը դու համարում ես ընտանեկան-կենցաղային «մանրուքներ», դրանք հենց էն հատկանիշներն են, որոնք դրոշակ սարքած եվրոպացի աջերը չեն ուզում, որ փախստականներ գան իրենց մոտ: Ու երևում ա, որ Եվրոպայում չես եղել, չգիտես: Միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացին չի դնում, քարտեզ բացում, գտնում Հայաստանը, մի հատ պարզում՝ քրիստոնյա ա, թե չէ (մի կողմ թողնենք հին հայկական մաքուր մահմեդական ավանդույթները): Միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացին տեսնում ա երկու բան. արևելյան արտաքին ու որ դու տեղացի չես: Ու ավտոմատ վտանգ ա տեսնում: Իսկ դա շատ-շատ սխալ ա: Ոչ միայն հայերի, այլ ցանկացած ազգի ու կրոնի ներկայացուցչի դեպքում, որովհետև մարդու ով լինելն ու ինչ անելը չի որոշվում իր ազգությամբ կամ կրոնական պատկանելությամբ:




> Սա Եվրոպայի ճգնաժամն է, որ ինձ ու իմ նման մարդիկ վաղուց էին տեսնում, սակայն շատ "բարի եվրոպացիներ" հույս ունեին - կանցնի: Չի անցնի, հարգելի եվրոպացիներ, ու իմ սիրտը այժմ ցավում է ձեզ համար, որովհետև ներկայիս աշխարհում դուք իրոք հսկայական, մեծագույն ու համամարդկային արժեքների կրողներ եք (դեմոկրատիա, ազատ հասարակություն և այլն), ինչը մեծ ձեռքբերում է և ես ոչ մի կերպ չէի ուզենա, որ այն ոտնատակ գնա:


Ի՞նչ էիր տեսնում  :Jpit:  Արի թող քո սիրտը չցավա, հա՞: Եվրոպան դարերի ընթացքում շատ բաներ ա հաղթահարել, սա էլ կհաղթահարի (ի տարբերություն քո գենետիկ հիշողություն ունեցող պետության, որ էնքան ուժեղ հիշողություն ունի, որ չի կարում նորմալ պետություն կառուցի):

----------

Աթեիստ (18.01.2016), Տրիբուն (18.01.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լիոն, Եվրոպան կործանվու՞մ ա, հլը ճիշտն ասա:

----------


## Lion

> Ըստ Լիոնի մենք լիբերալ հիքսոսներ ենք։


Էլի սկսիր պիտակավորել, Տրիբուն - մենք մարդիկ ենք, հայեր, իրենց թերություններով ու առավելություններով: Հիքսոս-միքսոս չգիտեմ, բայց դե լավ գտնում ենք մեր տեղը Եվրոպական արժեքային համակարգում, ինչը համարում եմ դրական: Որ ուզում եք իմանալ, հենց նույն հայերն իրենց մտածողությամբ ավելի եվրոպացի են, քան ռուսները:




> Լիոն, մի հատ կասե՞ս գենետիկ հիշողությունը որն ա: Էն որ սաղ բջիջներով զգում ես, թե ոնց են մեր նախնիներին կոտորե՞լ, թե՞ ոնց ա Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը հայոց գրերը ստեղծել:


Էն որ "սաղ բջիջներով" զգում ես, որ նորածին երեխայի գլուխը չի կարելի քարերին հարվածելով ջախջախել կամ որ հալալ աշխատելն ու տքնելն ավելի լավ է, քան թալանելն ու կոտորելը, ի տարբերություն շատ քոչվոր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչների, որոնց մոտ հենց գենետիկ հիշողության մակարդակով էս սաղ նորմալ բաներ են: Ես իմ կարծիքն ունեմ, դուք կարող եք այլ կերպ մտածել, բայց ըստ իս մեծ թվերի դեպքում սա որակ է ապահովում:




> Իսկ էն, ինչը դու համարում ես ընտանեկան-կենցաղային «մանրուքներ», դրանք հենց էն հատկանիշներն են, որոնք դրոշակ սարքած եվրոպացի աջերը չեն ուզում, որ փախստականներ գան իրենց մոտ:


Դե կներես, էլի, ես էլ "նեմց" լինեի, կընդվզեի - մի անգամ, շուտ էր, լսեցի, որ իսլամիստները հասել են նրան, որ Վիննի Պուխին Լոնդոնի խանութների ցուցափեղկերում դնում են... առանց "պիտաչոկի", ինչ է թե, տեսեք-տեսեք, էդ իրենց կրոնական զգացմուքնները վիրավոորւմ է, խոզ է: Գերմանիայում էլ կանգնել, յոլկեն են պաժառ տվել: Հիմի պատկերացրեք, ասենք, մի օր մեր երկրում հայտնվեն մարդիկ, որ նման ոճի բաներ անեն, չեք ընդվզի, գոնե ներքնապես: Ես հասկանում եմ, Եվրոպան աշխատուժի կարիք ունի, ծնելիության անկումն ուզում են հաղթահարել այս կերպ, բայց էդ պիտի զգույշ, շատ զգույշ անել:




> Իսկ էն, ինչը դու համարում ես ընտանեկան-կենցաղային «մանրուքներ», դրանք հենց էն հատկանիշներն են, որոնք դրոշակ սարքած եվրոպացի աջերը չեն ուզում, որ փախստականներ գան իրենց մոտ:


Չէմ կարծում, որ հենց դա է պատճառը  :Smile: 




> Ու երևում ա, որ Եվրոպայում չես եղել, չգիտես: Միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացին չի դնում, քարտեզ բացում, գտնում Հայաստանը, մի հատ պարզում՝ քրիստոնյա ա, թե չէ (մի կողմ թողնենք հին հայկական մաքուր մահմեդական ավանդույթները): Միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացին տեսնում ա երկու բան. արևելյան արտաքին ու որ դու տեղացի չես: Ու ավտոմատ վտանգ ա տեսնում: Իսկ դա շատ-շատ սխալ ա: Ոչ միայն հայերի, այլ ցանկացած ազգի ու կրոնի ներկայացուցչի դեպքում, որովհետև մարդու ով լինելն ու ինչ անելը չի որոշվում իր ազգությամբ կամ կրոնական պատկանելությամբ:


Դե հիմի ինչ անես - համենայն դեպս գոնե հայերն արագորեն ինտեգրվում են, ի տարբերություն նույն իսլամական աշխարհի ներկայացուիցչների, տենց չի?




> Ի՞նչ էիր տեսնում


Էս:




> Արի թող քո սիրտը չցավա, հա՞:


Ինչի չցավա, որ, կասես? 




> Եվրոպան դարերի ընթացքում շատ բաներ ա հաղթահարել, սա էլ կհաղթահարի


Աստված տա:




> (ի տարբերություն քո գենետիկ հիշողություն ունեցող պետության, որ էնքան ուժեղ հիշողություն ունի, որ չի կարում նորմալ պետություն կառուցի):


Ես հույս ունեմ մեզ մոտ կստացվի: Ի դեպ, էդ պետությունը քոնը չի?

Ի՞նչ էիր տեսնում  :Jpit:  Արի թող քո սիրտը չցավա, հա՞: Եվրոպան դարերի ընթացքում շատ բաներ ա հաղթահարել, սա էլ կհաղթահարի (ի տարբերություն քո գենետիկ հիշողություն ունեցող պետության, որ էնքան ուժեղ հիշողություն ունի, որ չի կարում նորմալ պետություն կառուցի): 




> Լիոն, Եվրոպան կործանվու՞մ ա, հլը ճիշտն ասա:


"հլը ճիշտն ասա", կայֆավատ ըլնելու հավես ունես հարգելի *Ռուֆուս*? - կարծում եմ ամեն դեպքում Եվրոպային կհաջողվի մեջքն ուղղել, համենայն դեպս ես տենց հույս ունեմ, կայֆդ կոտրվավ, ափսոս  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն որ "սաղ բջիջներով" զգում ես, որ նորածին երեխայի գլուխը չի կարելի քարերին հարվածելով ջախջախել կամ որ հալալ աշխատելն ու տքնելն ավելի լավ է, քան թալանելն ու կոտորելը, ի տարբերություն շատ քոչվոր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչների, որոնց մոտ հենց գենետիկ հիշողության մակարդակով էս սաղ նորմալ բաներ են: Ես իմ կարծիքն ունեմ, դուք կարող եք այլ կերպ մտածել, բայց ըստ իս մեծ թվերի դեպքում սա որակ է ապահովում:


Քեզ շատ իզուր ա թվում, թե արևելքում ծնված-մեծացած յուրաքանչյուր անձ գիշերները չի քնում, մտածում ա, թե ոնց երեխայի գլուխը քարերին խփելով կոտորի կամ երազում ա, թե ինչ անի, որ ձրիակեր պարազիտի նման պետության վզին նստի: Արևելքն ISIS-ը չի: ISIS-ն էղած-չեղած մի 20 000 հոգուց բաղկացած պսիխոպաթների հավաքածու ա, որն էնքան բախտավոր ա, որ կարողացել ա էդ բոլոր անասուններին մի տեղում հավաքել: Թե չէ էդ եվրոպական բարձր արժեքները կրող ու վեհ գենետիկ հիշողությամբ սպիտակ ու կապուտաչյա եվրոպացիներից էլ են միանում ISIS-ին կամ իրանց ձևով մարդ սպանում: Թե՞ իրանց գենետիկ հիշողությունը շատ վատ ա: Շատ սխալ ա արևելքին ու ISIS-ին նույնացնելը: Նույնն ա, թե Հայաստանին ու ՀՀԿ-ին նույնացնես:

Կամ նույն ձրիակերության մասին եթե խոսում ես, վեհ եվրոպացիների մեջ էլ կան մարդիկ, որոնք չեն ուզում աշխատել ու պետության վզին նստել: Տո քո հայ ազգի ներկայացուցիչներից էլ կան նենցները, որոնք տքնաջան աշխատում են ու կան նենցները, որոնք գիշերները չեն քնում, մտածում են, թե էլ ոնց փող քամեն:




> Դե կներես, էլի, ես էլ "նեմց" լինեի, կընդվզեի - մի անգամ, շուտ էր, լսեցի, որ իսլամիստները հասել են նրան, որ Վիննի Պուխին Լոնդոնի խանութների ցուցափեղկերում դնում են... առանց "պիտաչոկի", ինչ է թե, տեսեք-տեսեք, էդ իրենց կրոնական զգացմուքնները վիրավոորւմ է, խոզ է: Գերմանիայում էլ կանգնել, յոլկեն են պաժառ տվել: Հիմի պատկերացրեք, ասենք, մի օր մեր երկրում հայտնվեն մարդիկ, որ նման ոճի բաներ անեն, չեք ընդվզի, գոնե ներքնապես: Ես հասկանում եմ, Եվրոպան աշխատուժի կարիք ունի, ծնելիության անկումն ուզում են հաղթահարել այս կերպ, բայց էդ պիտի զգույշ, շատ զգույշ անել:


Էս ինչե՞ր ես լսել: Մի անգամ էլ Դանիայի ինտեգրացիայի նախարարուհին քեզ նման լսել էր, որ իսլամիստները հասել են նրան, որ մանկապարտեզում խոզի միսն արգելել են: Լրագրողները հետաքննություն անցկացրեցին, սաղ երկիրը ոտի տակ տվեցին ու պարզեցին, որ նախարարուհին պոչով սուտ էր ասել: Բայց դե միմյանց մշակութային ու անհատական առանձնահատկությունները հարգելը շատ կարևոր ա: Եթե ես մահմեդականի իմ տուն հյուր եմ կանչում, սեղանին խոզի միս ու ալկոհոլ չեմ դնում: Ու նույն կերպ ակնկալում եմ, որ երբ դանիացին ինձ հյուր կանչի, հարգի բուսակեր լինելս ու դիմացս տավարի, խոզի կամ եղնիկի միս չդնի: 





> Չէմ կարծում, որ հենց դա է պատճառը


Դա ա, բա ի՞նչ ա: Հայ տղամարդկանցից շատերի վավաշոտ հայացքները տեսե՞լ ես լողավազաններում: Կամ տեսե՞լ ես ոնց են հայ տղաները ռեպլիկ բաց թողնում աղջիկների հետևից: Մենք դրան սովոր ենք, շուխուռ չենք դնում: Բայց Գերմանիայում լողավազաններում սկսել են արգելել փախստական տղամարդկանց մուտքը:




> Դե հիմի ինչ անես - համենայն դեպս գոնե հայերն արագորեն ինտեգրվում են, ի տարբերություն նույն իսլամական աշխարհի ներկայացուիցչների, տենց չի?


Տենց չի: Մնացած ազգերն էնքան են ինտեգրվում կամ չինտեգրվում, ինչքան հայերը:




> Ես հույս ունեմ մեզ մոտ կստացվի: Ի դեպ, էդ պետությունը քոնը չի?


Յա՜, բա որ էդ անհույս Հայաստանի հետ հույսեր ես կապում, ի՞նչ հիմք ունես մտածելու, որ Եվրոպան, որ Հայաստանից շատ ավելի խելոք ա, շատ ավելի հարուստ ա ու շատ ավելի կազմակերպված, իրա մոտ չի ստացվելու:
Չէ (քանի դեռ էդտեղ չեմ ապրում ու հարկ չեմ մուծում ու ընտրել էլ չեմ կարող):



"հլը ճիշտն ասա", կայֆավատ ըլնելու հավես ունեցող հարգելի *Ռուֆուս* - կարծում եմ ամեն դեպքում Եվրոպային կհաջողվի մեջքն ուղղել, համենայն դեպս ես տենց հույս ունեմ, կայֆդ կոտրվավ, ափսոս  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

----------

Ruby Rue (18.01.2016), Աթեիստ (18.01.2016), Արէա (18.01.2016)

----------


## anhush

> Էլի սկսիր պիտակավորել, Տրիբուն - մենք մարդիկ ենք, հայեր, իրենց թերություններով ու առավելություններով: Հիքսոս-միքսոս չգիտեմ, բայց դե լավ գտնում ենք մեր տեղը Եվրոպական արժեքային համակարգում, ինչը համարում եմ դրական: Որ ուզում եք իմանալ, հենց նույն հայերն իրենց մտածողությամբ ավելի եվրոպացի են, քան ռուսները:


աբեր, ինչի՞ էս քեզ սենց կոտորում եվրպացի -ասել ա անգլո-գերմանո-ֆրանսիացի երևալու համար
ինչն՞ ա քեզ ստիպում դավաճանել Երվանդունիներից...Արշակունիներից  սկսած մինչև Հովանես Թումանյանին,Իսահակյանին... Շիրազին
ի՞նչը...

----------


## anhush

> ISIS-ն էղած-չեղած մի 20 000 հոգուց բաղկացած պսիխոպաթների հավաքածու ա, որն էնքան բախտավոր ա, որ կարողացել ա էդ բոլոր անասուններին մի տեղում հավաքել: Թե չէ էդ եվրոպական բարձր արժեքները կրող ու վեհ գենետիկ հիշողությամբ սպիտակ ու կապուտաչյա եվրոպացիներից էլ են միանում ISIS-ին կամ իրանց ձևով մարդ սպանում: Թե՞ իրանց գենետիկ հիշողությունը շատ վատ ա: Շատ սխալ ա արևելքին ու ISIS-ին նույնացնելը: Նույնն ա, թե Հայաստանին ու ՀՀԿ-ին նույնացնես:


  :Smile: 
ISIS-ը անգլո-սաքսերի աշխարհի կողմից հավաքագրված վարձկանների բանակ ա, որի քանակը արդեն գերազանցում ա 150000 ու շուտով Թուրքիայից աշխատելու է այդ վարձու բանակը մի մասը  մուտք գործել Հայաստանի տարածքով Կովկաս:
Շատ դաժան պատերազմ է լինելու, ոնց որ եղեվ 41-ին Բելոռուսիայում:
...
Հայսատանաբնակներին, մանավանդ փոքր երեխա ունեցող, համառորեն խորհուրդ եմ տալիս - տանը պատրաստեք շաքարի, իսկ ավելի լավ է շոկոլադի մեծ պաշար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լիոն, մի հատ կասե՞ս գենետիկ հիշողությունը որն ա: Էն որ սաղ բջիջներով զգում ես, թե ոնց են մեր նախնիներին կոտորե՞լ, թե՞ ոնց ա Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը հայոց գրերը ստեղծել:


Էտ էն ա, որ դանիացիներն ու շվեդները, նախնի վիկինգների նման, հիմա պիտի տապոռներով զինված, մուսուլմաններին մոռռռռթելով, ելնեին Սասուն, իջնեին Վան։

----------

Mr. Annoying (18.01.2016), Աթեիստ (18.01.2016), Ռուֆուս (18.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ISIS-ը անգլո-սաքսերի աշխարհի կողմից հավաքագրված վարձկանների բանակ ա, որի քանակը արդեն գերազանցում ա 150000 ու շուտով Թուրքիայից աշխատելու է այդ վարձու բանակը մի մասը  մուտք գործել Հայաստանի տարածքով Կովկաս:
> Շատ դաժան պատերազմ է լինելու, ոնց որ եղեվ 41-ին Բելոռուսիայում:
> ...
> Հայսատանաբնակներին, մանավանդ փոքր երեխա ունեցող, համառորեն խորհուրդ եմ տալիս - տանը պատրաստեք շաքարի, իսկ ավելի լավ է շոկոլադի մեծ պաշար:


Ես կարծում եմ՝ եթե իրանք 150 000 լինեին, աշխարհը վաղուց վերացրած կլինեին: Իրանց մասին ոչ մի իրական թիվ հայտնի չի, բայց ավելի հակված եմ հավատալու համեմատաբար փոքր թվերին՝ մի քանի տասնյակ հազար: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչքան էլ արևմտյան մութ ուժերը ստեղծած լինեն ISIS-ը, մարդ պետք ա պսիխոպաթ լինի, որ բացի վարձու զինվոր լինելու պարտավորություններից ուրիշ բաներ անի (մասնավորապես, խաղաղ բնակչությանը դաժանաբար ոչնչացնի կամ ահաբեկչական գործողություններ անի): Ու նաև հայտնի փաստ ա, որ ISIS-ին անդամագրվածներից շատերն արևմուտքից են գնացել, միացել: Արևմուտքում ինչքան պսիխոպաթ կա, գնացել, լցվել ա էնտեղ: Եթե մի քանի տենց պատմություն կարդաս, կտեսնես, թե ինչքան նման են ISIS-ին անդամակցած ջահելները:

----------


## Շինարար

էս հարցազրույցները նայեք, ժող: Կոմպետենտ մարդիկ են խոսում էս թեմայից: Ու շատ լավ բացատրում են, թե Մերձավոր Արլ-ի ներկայիս վիճակը, թե դրա խորքային պատճառները, թե դեպի ուր ենք շարժվում, թե Արմ-ի անմիջական ու նաև անուղղակի դերակատարումը էս ամենում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էտ էն ա, որ դանիացիներն ու շվեդները, նախնի վիկինգների նման, հիմա պիտի տապոռներով զինված, մուսուլմաններին մոռռռռթելով, ելնեին Սասուն, իջնեին Վան։


Դագլըս Ադամսը Լիոնին կսիրեր  :Jpit:  




> Mr L Prosser was, as they say, only human. In other words he was a carbon-based life form descendedfrom an ape. More specifically he was forty, fat and shabby and worked for the local council. Curiously enough, though he didn't know it, he was also a direct male-line descendant of Genghis Khan, though intervening generations and racial mixing had so juggled his genes that he had no discernible Mongoloid characteristics, and the only vestiges left in Mr L Prosser of his mighty ancestry were a pronounced stoutness about the tum and a predilection for little fur hats.
> ...
> His wife of course wanted climbing roses, but he wanted axes. He didn't know why - he just liked axes.
> ...
> Mr Prosser's mouth opened and closed a couple of times while his mind was for a moment filled with inexplicable but terribly attractive visions of Arthur Dent's house being consumed with fire and Arthur himself running screaming from the blazing ruin with at least three hefty spears protruding from his back. Mr Prosser was often bothered with visions like these and they made him feel very nervous.
> ...
> He was trying to marshal his arguments for proving that he did not now constitute a mental health hazard himself. He was far from certain about this - his mind seemed to be full of noise, horses, smoke, and the stench of blood. This always happened when he felt miserable and put upon, and he had never been able to explain it to himself.


Լիոն, քեզ համար եմ չարչարվել, հավաքել, որ գենետիկ հիշողության մասին գիրք գրես, սրանց հղում կանես, գիտական հոդված ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ լավ հոդված էն մասին, թե ոնց են հին էկածներն օգնում նոր էկածներին ինտեգրել, ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպում Քյոլնի դեպքերը դատապարտող ու նշում, որ ինտեգրումը միմյանց մշակույթների փոխըմբռնման արդյունք ա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Լիոնը իրականում լիքը ճիշտ բաներ է ասում  :Smile:  Ափսոս որ չափն անցնում է, ինչը թույլ է տալիս իրեն հեշտությամբ թրոլլել ու ասած ճիշտ բաներն էլ լուրջ չընդունել:
Եթե ունենք երկու մշակույթ, մեկը սահմանափակող, մյուսը ավելի ազատ, ապա դրանք համերաշխ գոյատևել չեն կարող: Ասենք, եթե դպրոցում աղջիկները ոգևորված քննարկում են, թե ով ում երբ ու ինչ պոզաներով, այլ մշակույթից եկած աղջկան շատ դժվար կլինի համակերպվել այն մտքի հետ, թե ինչ անենք, մեր մոտ մինչև ամուսնանալը չի կարելի: Կամ պիտի ինքը նրանց նման դառնա, կամ եթե իրենք արդեն մեծամասնություն են կազմում, իրենք մյուսներին հալածեն, թե դուք դուրս ընկած եք (ինչի հիման վրա էլ գոյատևում է սահմանափակող մշակույթը):
Մուլտիկուլտուրալիզմը լավ բան է, երբ կա մի կորիզային մշակույթ, ու մնացածները չեն գերազանցում ինչ-որ կրիտիկական տոկոսը: Այդ դեպքում նրանց երեխաները աստիճանաբար ձուլվում են կորիզային մշակույթին, իսկ մնացած մշակույթները պահպանվում են նոր եկած իմմիգրանտների օգնությամբ:

----------


## Շինարար

Էս մեր երրորդ աշխարհի էսքան բուռն անհանգստությունը չեմ հասկանում Եվրոպայի համար, եվրոպական արժեքների համար, մանավանդ էդ մարդկանցից շատերը տեղն ընկած վաղտ նույն եվրոպական արժեքները նեխած էին համարում, անբարո էին համարում: Չես ջոկում, էնքան ա դժգոհեն, տո լի ինչ: 


Իսկ «կենդանիներից մարդ սարքելու առումով», մեջբերելս էլ չի գալիս, բայց իմ որակավորումը չի, ոնց որ ֆաշիզմի նման սարսափելի ախտից Գերմանիան կարողացավ ապաքինվել ժամանակին, հիմա էս բոլոր խնդիրները ֆաշիզմի կողքին էնքան փոքր են ու հաղթահարելի՝ իմ կարծիքով:

Իսկ էս համաշխարհային տեռորիզմը, որ ֆաշիզմին հավասար մեծ խնդիր ա աշխարհի գլխին, անկախ փախստականներին ընդունել-չընդունելուց գոյություն ունի, ու մեկը ես սրա վերջը չեմ պատկերացնում՝ ոնց ա աշխարհն առնելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս մեր երրորդ աշխարհի էսքան բուռն անհանգստությունը չեմ հասկանում Եվրոպայի համար, եվրոպական արժեքների համար, մանավանդ էդ մարդկանցից շատերը տեղն ընկած վաղտ նույն եվրոպական արժեքները նեխած էին համարում, անբարո էին համարում: Չես ջոկում, էնքան ա դժգոհեն, տո լի ինչ: 
> 
> 
> Իսկ «կենդանիներից մարդ սարքելու առումով», մեջբերելս էլ չի գալիս, բայց իմ որակավորումը, ոնց որ ֆաշիզմի նման սարսափելի ախտից Գերմանիան կարողացավ ապաքինվել ժամանակին, հիմա էս բոլոր խնդիրները ֆաշիզմի կողքին էնքան փոքր են ու հաղթահարելի՝ իմ կարծիքով:
> 
> Իսկ էս համաշխարհային տեռորիզմը, որ ֆաշիզմին հավասար մեծ խնդիր ա աշխարհի գլխին, անկախ փախստականներին ընդունել-չընդունելուց գոյություն ունի, ու մեկը ես սրա վերջը չեմ պատկերացնում՝ ոնց ա աշխարհն առնելու:


Շին, ես շատ լավ եմ հասկանում երրորդ աշխարհի անհանգստությունը: Նայի, ամբողջ Եվրոպայով մեկ սկսում են աջ ուժերն իշխանության գալ: Չգիտեմ՝ որտեղ ոնց, բայց կոնկրետ Ավստրիայում հետազոտություն են արել, պարզել են, որ աջերին ձայն տվողները հիմնականում երկրորդ սերնդի իմիգրանտներն են: Զարմանալի ա, չէ՞: Ինչու՞ պիտի իմիգրանտներն իրանց դեմ պայքարողներին ձայն տան: Ու պարզվում ա՝ իրանք վախենում են, որ ավելի շատ իմիգրանտներ կգան, իրանց տեղը կնեղանա: Նույնն էլ էս Հայաստանի ու Եվրոպայում գտնվող շատ հայերի անհանգստությունն ա: Մեկ էլ սկսում են մշակութային տարբերությունների մասին վերամբարձ ելույթներ ունենալ: Նենց են ելույթ ունենում, ոնց որ իրանք իրանց մշակույթով տոչնի եվրոպացի են: Բայց ինքդ էլ ես Եվրոպայում ապրող, շատ լավ գիտես, որ մենք էլ ենք եվրոպացիներից տարբերվում գրեթե էնքան, ինչքան արաբները:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ես շատ լավ եմ հասկանում երրորդ աշխարհի անհանգստությունը: Նայի, ամբողջ Եվրոպայով մեկ սկսում են աջ ուժերն իշխանության գալ: Չգիտեմ՝ որտեղ ոնց, բայց կոնկրետ Ավստրիայում հետազոտություն են արել, պարզել են, որ աջերին ձայն տվողները հիմնականում երկրորդ սերնդի իմիգրանտներն են: Զարմանալի ա, չէ՞: Ինչու՞ պիտի իմիգրանտներն իրանց դեմ պայքարողներին ձայն տան: Ու պարզվում ա՝ իրանք վախենում են, որ ավելի շատ իմիգրանտներ կգան, իրանց տեղը կնեղանա: Նույնն էլ էս Հայաստանի ու Եվրոպայում գտնվող շատ հայերի անհանգստությունն ա: Մեկ էլ սկսում են մշակութային տարբերությունների մասին վերամբարձ ելույթներ ունենալ: Նենց են ելույթ ունենում, ոնց որ իրանք իրանց մշակույթով տոչնի եվրոպացի են: *Բայց ինքդ էլ ես Եվրոպայում ապրող, շատ լավ գիտես, որ մենք էլ ենք եվրոպացիներից տարբերվում գրեթե էնքան, ինչքան արաբները:*


Մի հատ փոքրիկ, բայց շատ էական լրացմամբ՝ ոչ մեկի վեջը չի: Ոչ մեկ քո մշակութային տարբերության համար որևէ կերպ չի անհանգստանում, նկատում, քանի դեռ ինքդ չսևեռվես դրա վրա: 



Էդ մշակութային տարբերությունը կարևոր ա դառնում մենակ էն պահին, երբ սկսում ես կարևորել դա: Եթե չսևեռվես դրա վրա, բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք, ասած՝ Եգիպտոսում հանդիպած մի տղայի՝ նույն մսից, ոսկորներից, արյունից, մազից :ԴԴ

Իմ մտերմության շրջանակում կան և արևմտաեվրոպացիներ, և բրիտանացիներ, և պարսիկներ, ու էդ բոլոր մարդկանց մեջ էլ հավասարապես հարմարավետ եմ ինձ զգում: Ու բացարձակ չեմ խորանում, թե մենք մշակութային ինչ տարբերություններ ունենք, պահում եմ ինձ նենց, ոնց կամ: Իսկ ռուս, պոստսովետ նաև սփյուռքահայ ծանոթների հետ ուղղակի ծանոթ եմ ու որևէ մշակութային ընդհանրություն էդ ծանոթությունը մտերմության չի վերածում: 

Ջիմում ինչքան կտեսնես չադրայով մի աղջիկ իր եվրոպացի սուպերկարճ շորտերով ընկերուհիների հետ չաչանակելիս, ամենքը պահում ա իրան նենց, ոնց կա, ու ոչ մեկ եթե չսևեռվի դրա վրա, բոլորն էլ իրանց լավ կզգան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ փոքրիկ, բայց շատ էական լրացմամբ՝ ոչ մեկի վեջը չի: Ոչ մեկ քո մշակութային տարբերության համար որևէ կերպ չի անհանգստանում, նկատում, քանի դեռ ինքդ չսևեռվես դրա վրա: 
> 
> 
> 
> Էդ մշակութային տարբերությունը կարևոր ա դառնում մենակ էն պահին, երբ սկսում ես կարևորել դա: Եթե չսևեռվես դրա վրա, բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք, ասած՝ Եգիպտոսում հանդիպած մի տղայի՝ նույն մսից, ոսկորներից, արյունից, մազից :ԴԴ
> 
> Իմ մտերմության շրջանակում կան և արևմտաեվրոպացիներ, և բրիտանացիներ, և պարսիկներ, ու էդ բոլոր մարդկանց մեջ էլ հավասարապես հարմարավետ եմ ինձ զգում: Ու բացարձակ չեմ խորանում, թե մենք մշակութային ինչ տարբերություններ ունենք, պահում եմ ինձ նենց, ոնց կամ: Իսկ ռուս, պոստսովետ նաև սփյուռքահայ ծանոթների հետ ուղղակի ծանոթ եմ ու որևէ մշակութային ընդհանրություն էդ ծանոթությունը մտերմության չի վերածում: 
> 
> Ջիմում ինչքան կտեսնես չադրայով մի աղջիկ իր եվրոպացի սուպերկարճ շորտերով ընկերուհիների հետ չաչանակելիս, ամենքը պահում ա իրան նենց, ոնց կա, ու ոչ մեկ եթե չսևեռվի դրա վրա, բոլորն էլ իրանց լավ կզգան:


Շին, մշակութային տարբերություններ կան, ու դրանք արհամարհել պետք չի: Դա ոչ մեկի վեջը չի էնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ իրանք տեղյակ չեն էդ տարբերությունների առկայությունից, ու քո էս կամ էն վարքը կարող ա համարեն վիրավորական՝ չհասկանալով, որ դա ուղղակի քո մշակույթն ա: Ու ինչքան ավելի խորը, մտերիմ շփում ես ունենում մարդկանց հետ, էնքան էդ տարբերություններն ավելի են ի հայտ գալիս: Նայի, մի քանի օրինակ բերեմ, կհասկանաս.

1. Բրիտանացի մեկի հետ մտնում եմ խանութ քրուասան առնելու: Ինքն ինձ համարում ա անքաղաքավարի, որովհետև պատվերը տալիս վաճառողուհու աչքերի մեջ չեմ նայում:
2. Նույն էն ծննդյան տոնի հրավերի հատվածը, որ տեղադրել էի: Ես դանիացիներին լավ գիտեմ, ինձ բացել էր էդ: Բայց բանից անտեղյակ հային պատկերացրու, պատկերացրու ինչ վիրավորական ա հայի համար կարդալը, թե ինչ բերի ծնունդին: Կամ՝ էդ նույն հրավերների մեջ հաճախ ոչ միայն փարթիի սկզբի, այլև ավարտի ժամն ա գրված լինում, այսինքն՝ էսինչ ժամին դու պիտի գնաս: Էլի հայի համար դա շատ վիրավորական կհնչի:
3. Հյուրի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի թեման: Հայերը հյուրին ամենափափուկ, ամենահարմար անկողինն են տալիս, իսկ եվրոպացիները՝ էս քեզ փչովի մատրաս, էս քեզ՝ քնապարկ: Պատկերացրու, եվրոպացուն հյուր գնացած հայը ոնց կնեղվի:
4. Աղջիկ-տղա հարաբերությունները մի հսկայական առանձին թեմա են՝ սկսած ժամադրությունների մշակույթից, վերջացրած էնպիսի հարցերով, ինչպիսին ամուսնությունն ու էրեխա մեծացնելը: Հայ կինը տղամարդուն չի թողնում, որ իր խոհանոցային հարցերին խառնվի (տղամարդը չի էլ ուզում): Իսկ դանիացի տղամարդուն խոհանոցից վտարես, մի այլ կարգի կնեղանա: 
5. Ռեստորանում հաց ուտելը: Եվրոպայում սպասում են մինչև բոլորի ուտելիքները բերեն, նոր սկսում են ուտել: Կամ եթե մեկինը շուտ են բերել, ումը որ չեն բերել, ասում ա՝ կարաս հանգիստ ուտես: Իսկ Հայաստանում հենց բերում են, ուտում ես: Պատկերացրու՝ հայը միանգամից սկսի ուտել: Եվրոպացին կվիրավորվի: 
6. Ուշանալը: Հայերս արխային ուշանում ենք, հետո էլ դեմքներիս հիմար ժպիտ մի անկապ պատճառաբանություն ենք բերում, թե՝ Բաղրամյանում պրոպկա էր, թե՝ սենց-նենց: Դու փորձի գերմանացու հետ հանդիպման գնալիս ուշանալ, տես քեզ ինչ օրը կգցի: 
7. Հեռախոսի զանգը: Երևանում լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ հեռախոսի զըըըռ ձայնը որտեղ պատահի, լսվի, որտեղ պատահի, վերցնես, պատասխանես: Դանիայում կյանքում հեռախոսի զանգ չես լսի, իսկ խոսելու համար մարդիկ առանձնանում են: 

Ու սենց լիքը «մանրուքներ» կարամ թվարկեմ, որոնք իրականում մանրուք չեն ու շատ ուժեղ կարան խանգարեն ինտեգրմանն ու խորը միջանձնային հարաբերությունների ստեղծմանը, եթե փոխըմբռնում չլինի: Ու էս ցուցակը, որ տեղադրեցի, մի օրում չեմ սովորել: Տարիների փորձ ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, մշակութային տարբերություններ կան, ու դրանք արհամարհել պետք չի: Դա ոչ մեկի վեջը չի էնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ իրանք տեղյակ չեն էդ տարբերությունների առկայությունից, ու քո էս կամ էն վարքը կարող ա համարեն վիրավորական՝ չհասկանալով, որ դա ուղղակի քո մշակույթն ա: Ու ինչքան ավելի խորը, մտերիմ շփում ես ունենում մարդկանց հետ, էնքան էդ տարբերություններն ավելի են ի հայտ գալիս: Նայի, մի քանի օրինակ բերեմ, կհասկանաս.
> 
> 1. Բրիտանացի մեկի հետ մտնում եմ խանութ քրուասան առնելու: Ինքն ինձ համարում ա անքաղաքավարի, որովհետև պատվերը տալիս վաճառողուհու աչքերի մեջ չեմ նայում:
> 2. Նույն էն ծննդյան տոնի հրավերի հատվածը, որ տեղադրել էի: Ես դանիացիներին լավ գիտեմ, ինձ բացել էր էդ: Բայց բանից անտեղյակ հային պատկերացրու, պատկերացրու ինչ վիրավորական ա հայի համար կարդալը, թե ինչ բերի ծնունդին: Կամ՝ էդ նույն հրավերների մեջ հաճախ ոչ միայն փարթիի սկզբի, այլև ավարտի ժամն ա գրված լինում, այսինքն՝ էսինչ ժամին դու պիտի գնաս: Էլի հայի համար դա շատ վիրավորական կհնչի:
> 3. Հյուրի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի թեման: Հայերը հյուրին ամենափափուկ, ամենահարմար անկողինն են տալիս, իսկ եվրոպացիները՝ էս քեզ փչովի մատրաս, էս քեզ՝ քնապարկ: Պատկերացրու, եվրոպացուն հյուր գնացած հայը ոնց կնեղվի:
> 4. Աղջիկ-տղա հարաբերությունները մի հսկայական առանձին թեմա են՝ սկսած ժամադրությունների մշակույթից, վերջացրած էնպիսի հարցերով, ինչպիսին ամուսնությունն ու էրեխա մեծացնելը: Հայ կինը տղամարդուն չի թողնում, որ իր խոհանոցային հարցերին խառնվի (տղամարդը չի էլ ուզում): Իսկ դանիացի տղամարդուն խոհանոցից վտարես, մի այլ կարգի կնեղանա: 
> 5. Ռեստորանում հաց ուտելը: Եվրոպայում սպասում են մինչև բոլորի ուտելիքները բերեն, նոր սկսում են ուտել: Կամ եթե մեկինը շուտ են բերել, ումը որ չեն բերել, ասում ա՝ կարաս հանգիստ ուտես: Իսկ Հայաստանում հենց բերում են, ուտում ես: Պատկերացրու՝ հայը միանգամից սկսի ուտել: Եվրոպացին կվիրավորվի: 
> 6. Ուշանալը: Հայերս արխային ուշանում ենք, հետո էլ դեմքներիս հիմար ժպիտ մի անկապ պատճառաբանություն ենք բերում, թե՝ Բաղրամյանում պրոպկա էր, թե՝ սենց-նենց: Դու փորձի գերմանացու հետ հանդիպման գնալիս ուշանալ, տես քեզ ինչ օրը կգցի: 
> 7. Հեռախոսի զանգը: Երևանում լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ հեռախոսի զըըըռ ձայնը որտեղ պատահի, լսվի, որտեղ պատահի, վերցնես, պատասխանես: Դանիայում կյանքում հեռախոսի զանգ չես լսի, իսկ խոսելու համար մարդիկ առանձնանում են: 
> ...


Բյուր ջան, ես պնդում եմ, որ չարժե սևեռվել մշակութային տարբերությունների վրա, հատուկ հարմարվել և այլն: Բայց դե դու վարվիր նենց, ոնց քո փորձն ա թելադրում, իմ փորձը դեռ շատ ավելի քիչ ա ու առայժմ ինձ թույլ ա տալիս չխորանալ ու չանհանգստանալ ու ենթադրել, որ էդ բոլոր մշակութային տարբերությունները կարևոր են դառնում էն պահից, երբ դրանք կարևորում ես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես պնդում եմ, որ չարժե սևեռվել մշակութային տարբերությունների վրա, հատուկ հարմարվել և այլն: Բայց դե դու վարվիր նենց, ոնց քո փորձն ա թելադրում, իմ փորձը դեռ շատ ավելի քիչ ա ու առայժմ ինձ թույլ ա տալիս չխորանալ ու չանհանգստանալ ու ենթադրել, որ էդ բոլոր մշակութային տարբերությունները կարևոր են դառնում էն պահից, երբ դրանք կարևորում ես:


Շին, էդ տարբերությունները կարևոր են հենց առաջին վայրկյանից: Ու եթե նոր ժամանած մարդուն մի հատ բրոշյուր տաս, ասես՝ մարդիկ ստեղ էս ձևի են, էդ մարդը շատ ավելի արագ կհարմարվի նոր միջավայրին ու էդ երկրում իրա գտնվելը վտանգող արարքներ թույլ չի տա: Իմ բերած օրինակներն ավելի շրջապատ ստեղծելու ու ընկերներ ձեռք բերելու մասին են: Բայց մինչև էդ փուլը հասնելը, ասենք, պետք ա հասկանալ, որ եթե փողոցում համբուրվող երկու տղամարդ ես տեսնում, չի կարելի իրանց ծեծել, կամ եթե կարճ շորտով աղջիկ ես տեսնում, չի նշանակում ինքը բոզ ա, ու կարաս ձեռ գցես: Շատ կարևոր ա մշակութային տարբերությունները հասկանալը, ինչպես կարևոր ա հասկանալը, որ դիմացինդ ուղղակի ուրիշ մարդ ա, աշխարհն այլ կերպ ա տեսնում: Հենց հիմա Եվրոպայում էս սաղ տուրուդմփոցի պատճառը հենց էդ ա, որ մի կողմը հրաժարվում ա մյուսին հասկանալուց:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, էդ տարբերությունները կարևոր են հենց առաջին վայրկյանից: Ու եթե նոր ժամանած մարդուն մի հատ բրոշյուր տաս, ասես՝ մարդիկ ստեղ էս ձևի են, էդ մարդը շատ ավելի արագ կհարմարվի նոր միջավայրին ու էդ երկրում իրա գտնվելը վտանգող արարքներ թույլ չի տա: Իմ բերած օրինակներն ավելի շրջապատ ստեղծելու ու ընկերներ ձեռք բերելու մասին են: Բայց մինչև էդ փուլը հասնելը, ասենք, պետք ա հասկանալ, որ եթե փողոցում համբուրվող երկու տղամարդ ես տեսնում, չի կարելի իրանց ծեծել, կամ եթե կարճ շորտով աղջիկ ես տեսնում, չի նշանակում ինքը բոզ ա, ու կարաս ձեռ գցես: Շատ կարևոր ա մշակութային տարբերությունները հասկանալը, ինչպես կարևոր ա հասկանալը, որ դիմացինդ ուղղակի ուրիշ մարդ ա, աշխարհն այլ կերպ ա տեսնում: Հենց հիմա Եվրոպայում էս սաղ տուրուդմփոցի պատճառը հենց էդ ա, որ մի կողմը հրաժարվում ա մյուսին հասկանալուց:


եսիմ, դե ես ինձանով եմ չափում: Ես չես հավատա ոչ միայն համբուրվող տղամարդիկ, այլև կին ու տղամարդ չեմ տեսել, ոչ թե որ չկան, այլ որ հեչ վեջս էլ չի, որ տեսնեմ:ԴԴ

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ կանխատեսելի է թվում այն, որ մարդկության թվի աճի, կոմունիկացիաների զարգացման, ինչպես նաև աղետների ու պատերազմների հետ զուգահեռ մարդիկ մոլորակով մեկ ավելի ու ավելի արագ կխառնվեն իրար իրենց մշակութային ելևէջներով ու սովորույթներով, չնայած որ շատ վաղուցվանից է գնում այս ձուլման պրոցեսը։  Ինչքան էլ որ բոլորով ափսոսենք Ոսկե դարաշրջանի ու Ռենեսանսյան Եվրոպայի կուսությունից զրկվելու համար։ 
Բայց այնուամենայնիվ Եվրոպային հասնում ա․ Երբ որ թուրքերը գրավում էին Կոստանդնուպոլիսը, ու լացացնում էին Բյուզանդիայի մաման՝ Եվրոպայի տանձին չէր, երբ որ թուրքերը հայերիս վրայով էին անցնում՝ էլի Եվրոպայի տանձին չէր, իսկ հիմա՝ տեսեք-տեսեք, նեղվում են, որ սիրացի տղամարդիկ ձեռ-մեռ են քցում իրենց կանանց։ Լա՛վ են անում, էդ ձեզ քիչ ա։
Հիմա եվրոպական ցանկացած քաղաք թռիչք եմ ման գալիս՝ բերում է Թուրքական ավիաուղիներ, Ստամբուլով, մնացած բոլորից երկու անգամ էժան․․․ գնա գրողի ծոցը, Եվրոպա, եթե արդեն չես գնացել։

----------


## anhush

> ինչքան էլ արևմտյան մութ ուժերը ստեղծած լինեն ISIS-ը, մարդ պետք ա պսիխոպաթ լինի, որ բացի վարձու զինվոր լինելու պարտավորություններից ուրիշ բաներ անի (մասնավորապես, խաղաղ բնակչությանը դաժանաբար ոչնչացնի կամ ահաբեկչական գործողություններ անի): Ու նաև հայտնի փաստ ա, որ ISIS-ին անդամագրվածներից շատերն արևմուտքից են գնացել, միացել: Արևմուտքում ինչքան պսիխոպաթ կա, գնացել, լցվել ա էնտեղ: Եթե մի քանի տենց պատմություն կարդաս, կտեսնես, թե ինչքան նման են ISIS-ին անդամակցած ջահելները:


է հա... ես էլ եմ նույնը ասում: Մենակ թե ես դրա վրա չեմ զարմանում:
Վարձկանը, ով ոչ թե աշխատավարձ է ստանում իր հայրենիքից, այլ եսիմ ումից, ոչնչով քիլլերից- վարձու մարդասպանից չի տարբերվում: հանդիսանում է վարձու մարդասպան:
Իսկ փողի համար մարդ սպանել- դա ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ չի կարող անել:  Իհարկե իրանք հոգեկան հիվանդներ են:
Անգամ են "գաղափարական" վարձկանների համար 100 տոկոս կարող եմ աեել, որ իրանք հեգական հիվանդներ են: Բավականին լուրջ տրամվաներով: Բայց վերջին հաշվով մարդասպաններ են - ու ոչ թե հանուն ինչ որ վեհ նպատակների, այլ հանուն դոլլլարի: 
...
Իմիջայլոց, հռոմեական լեգեոններում ահռելի թիվ էին կազմում վարձկանները  -փողով կռվողները, ովքեր, ոնց որ էսօրվա վարձկանները, բավականին վախկոտ էին ու իրենց մորթին պաշպանելուը համար համարժեք վտանգ դեպքում զերքեր թափում ու փախնում էին: Ոչինչ չի փոխվել: նույն հռոմեա-անգլիական վարձկաններն են  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ լավ հոդված էն մասին, թե ոնց են հին էկածներն օգնում նոր էկածներին ինտեգրել, ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպում Քյոլնի դեպքերը դատապարտող ու նշում, որ ինտեգրումը միմյանց մշակույթների փոխըմբռնման արդյունք ա:


Էս ամեն ինչը ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե խոսք գնար մի քանի, քսան, հարյուր, կամ քսան հազար հոգու ինտեգրման մասին։ Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ փախստականների վերջին հոսքերը արդեն նմանվում են ժողովուրդների մեծ գաղթի։ Գլոբալ տեղաշարժեր են տեղի ունենում, որոնք գլոբալ հետևանքներ են ունենալու։ Սենց պրոբլեմը դասընթացներով, վորքշոփներով, գեղեցիկ հոդվածներով, դաստիարակչական ֆիլմերով, իրար պուպուշ անելով, չի լուծվելու։ Եվրոպան չի կործանվելու, գրողի ծոցը չի գնալու, քանի որ երկու հազար տարվա պատմություն ունի ժողովուրդների տեղաշարժերի, ասիմիլիացիայի, գաղութացման, մշակույթների միախառնման, և այլն, ու հենց էս էլ Եվրոպայի հզորությունն ա։ Բայց նաև այնպես չի, որ սաղ հալած յուղի պես ա անցնելու։ Մենակ էն, որ Դանիան ու Շվեդիան իրար մեջ սահմանային հսկողություն են մտցնում, իսկ Ավստրիան շենգենյան գոտու սահմանափակումներ ա մտցնում, արդեն խոսուն ա։ Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, Եվրոպայում ծայրահեց աջերը փիս գլուխ են բարձրացնելու ու վերջին 60 տարվա լիքը ձեռքբերումներ ցավոք փոզմիշ են լինելու։

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուրիշ հոդված մեկ ուրիշ փախստականի մասին, էս էն մարդն ա, ում էն հունգարացի ժուռնալիստը գցել էր գետնին: Ու թե ինչքան դժվար ա ինտեգրացիան.

http://www.spiegel.de/international/...a-1070739.html

----------


## Շինարար

Գերմանիայի դեպքերը պարզից պարզ ա, որ սադրանք էր: Քանի գնում՝ ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ Եվրոպայի գլխին ոչ մի վտանգ էլ չկա, մարդիկ էնքան հաշտ են իրանց պարտավորության հետ՝ ընդունելու նրանց, ովքեր դրա կարիքը ունեն, շատ ավելի հաշտ, քան կառավարությունները: 

Նենց եմ նախանձում, որ էսպիսի հասարակություն ունի, ասենք, նույն Շոտլանդիան, որի բնակչությունը էս անկախության խոսակցությունների ֆոնի վրա նաև զերծ չի որոշակի ռազմահայրենասիրությունից: Չէ մեր նման՝ հայի մաքրամաքուր գենը վառ պահենք ինչպես ատրուշան: Խի՞ ենք էսքան նեղ: 

Էս Աթեիստին ախր ես հեռվից հեռու շատ եմ սիրում, բայց էս թեմայի իր գրառումների համար ուժս պատեր, կբռնեի մի լավ կդնքստեի: 

Անհույսի ու Լիոնի հետ դե խոսալու բան էլ չկա:

հ. գ. ի միջի այլոց, կարծում եմ, որ կպատի

----------

Աթեիստ (25.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գերմանիայի դեպքերը պարզից պարզ ա, որ սադրանք էր: Քանի գնում՝ ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ Եվրոպայի գլխին ոչ մի վտանգ էլ չկա, մարդիկ էնքան հաշտ են իրանց պարտավորության հետ՝ ընդունելու նրանց, ովքեր դրա կարիքը ունեն, շատ ավելի հաշտ, քան կառավարությունները: 
> 
> Նենց եմ նախանձում, որ էսպիսի հասարակություն ունի, ասենք, նույն Շոտլանդիան, որի բնակչությունը էս անկախության խոսակցությունների ֆոնի վրա նաև զերծ չի որոշակի ռազմահայրենասիրությունից: Չէ մեր նման՝ հայի մաքրամաքուր գենը վառ պահենք ինչպես ատրուշան: Խի՞ ենք էսքան նեղ: 
> 
> Էս Աթեիստին ախր ես հեռվից հեռու շատ եմ սիրում, բայց էս թեմայի իր գրառումների համար ուժս պատեր, կբռնեի մի լավ կդնքստեի: 
> 
> Անհույսի ու Լիոնի հետ դե խոսալու բան էլ չկա:
> 
> հ. գ. ի միջի այլոց, կարծում եմ, որ կպատի


Շին, ծայրահեղ աջեր ամեն տեղ կան, որոնք իրանց որջերից առիթի դեպքում միանգամից դուրս են պրծնում: Նույն էդ հունգարացի լրագրողի գցած մարդու մասին էլ ինչ ասես չէր պտտվում, թե՝ տեռորիստ ա, էս ա, էն ա: Հիմա հարցն էդ ծայրահեղ աջերի սադրանքներին չտրվելն ա, բայց դա չես կարա երաշխավորես Եվրոպայի բոլոր ժողովրդների համար: Գերմանիան հավանաբար չի տրվի էդ սադրանքներին, որտև իրանք ունեն մութ անցյալ ու գիտեն, թե դա ինչի կարա բերի: Բայց նույն Դանիայում կոշմար ա տեսնելը, թե ինչ ա կատարվում: Ուզում են օրենք անցկացնեն, ըստ որի փախստականների ձեռից առնելու են 10 000 կրոն (1000 ֆունտ) արժողությամբ ցանկացած իր: Դեռ 10 000-ը բարձրացրել են, մինչև էդ 3000 էր: Ու խոզի մսի հետ կապված մի այլ կարգի պատերազմ ա սկսվել: Մի քաղաքում պարտադրել են բոլոր դպրոցներին ու մանկապարտեզներին, որ ամեն օր ճաշացանկում խոզի միս լինի: Բա ինչ, խոզի միս ուտելը դանիական ինքնության մի մասն ա: Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե էս նոր օրենքների փաթեթն անցնի, մի սարսափելի շրջան ա սկսվելու Դանիայում: Նույնիսկ իմ էստեղ մնալն ա հարցականի տակ դրվելու:

Իսկ Եվրոպայի ուժը կպատի, եթե փախստականներին հավասարապես բաշխեն բոլոր պետությունների միջև ու եթե աջերին մի քիչ զուսպ պահեն: Բայց ոնց աջերին զուսպ պահեն, երբ գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում կառավարությունը աջերից ա կազմված:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.01.2016), Տրիբուն (25.01.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նույն էդ հունգարացի լրագրողի գցած մարդու մասին էլ ինչ ասես չէր պտտվում, թե՝ տեռորիստ ա, էս ա, էն ա:


Ի դեպ մենակ ռուսական լրատվականներն էին բան ասում (մյուսներն էլ դրամց ասածը տարածում)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շին, ծայրահեղ աջեր ամեն տեղ կան, որոնք իրանց որջերից առիթի դեպքում միանգամից դուրս են պրծնում: Նույն էդ հունգարացի լրագրողի գցած մարդու մասին էլ ինչ ասես չէր պտտվում, թե՝ տեռորիստ ա, էս ա, էն ա: Հիմա հարցն էդ ծայրահեղ աջերի սադրանքներին չտրվելն ա, բայց դա չես կարա երաշխավորես Եվրոպայի բոլոր ժողովրդների համար: Գերմանիան հավանաբար չի տրվի էդ սադրանքներին, որտև իրանք ունեն մութ անցյալ ու գիտեն, թե դա ինչի կարա բերի: Բայց նույն Դանիայում կոշմար ա տեսնելը, թե ինչ ա կատարվում: Ուզում են օրենք անցկացնեն, ըստ որի փախստականների ձեռից առնելու են 10 000 կրոն (1000 ֆունտ) արժողությամբ ցանկացած իր: Դեռ 10 000-ը բարձրացրել են, մինչև էդ 3000 էր: Ու խոզի մսի հետ կապված մի այլ կարգի պատերազմ ա սկսվել: Մի քաղաքում պարտադրել են բոլոր դպրոցներին ու մանկապարտեզներին, որ ամեն օր ճաշացանկում խոզի միս լինի: Բա ինչ, խոզի միս ուտելը դանիական ինքնության մի մասն ա: Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե էս նոր օրենքների փաթեթն անցնի, մի սարսափելի շրջան ա սկսվելու Դանիայում: Նույնիսկ իմ էստեղ մնալն ա հարցականի տակ դրվելու:
> 
> Իսկ Եվրոպայի ուժը կպատի, եթե փախստականներին հավասարապես բաշխեն բոլոր պետությունների միջև ու եթե աջերին մի քիչ զուսպ պահեն: Բայց ոնց աջերին զուսպ պահեն, երբ գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում կառավարությունը աջերից ա կազմված:



 Էդ մսի պահը կարդացել էի, բայց ինձ թվաց օդի մեջ խոսակցություն ա։

Լրիվ թեմայի մեջ ։)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ մենակ ռուսական լրատվականներն էին բան ասում (մյուսներն էլ դրամց ասածը տարածում)


Ռուֆ, տեղականներից էլ են տենց բաներ դուրս գալիս, ռուսականներին էլ տենց բան ա պետք, որ տարածեն, դեռ օրիգինալ անգլերենին էլ հղում են դնում, որ ճպպցնեն, թե՝ մեր հորինածը չի, տեսեք՝ իրանք են ասում: Դեբիլներ, ցավոք, մենակ Ռուսաստանում չեն:

----------


## Շինարար

Հա, ռուսական լրատվամիջոցները մի առանձին ջերմությամբ են անհանգստանում Եվրոպայի ապագայի համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ մսի պահը կարդացել էի, բայց ինձ թվաց օդի մեջ խոսակցություն ա։


Չէ, ցավոք լուրջ ա: Ստեղի իշխանություններից դուրս էկած ամեն մի նոր բան տեսնելիս սկզբում մտածում ես՝ ձև չի սա լուրջ բան լինի, հետո պարզվում ա՝ տենց ա: Նույնն էլ էդ կոնֆիսկացիայի մասին խոսակցություններն էին:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.01.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ, ցավոք լուրջ ա: Ստեղի իշխանություններից դուրս էկած ամեն մի նոր բան տեսնելիս սկզբում մտածում ես՝ ձև չի սա լուրջ բան լինի, հետո պարզվում ա՝ տենց ա: Նույնն էլ էդ կոնֆիսկացիայի մասին խոսակցություններն էին:


Ես դե ռուսական հոդվածն եմ կարդացել, բայց նույնիսկ նրա հեղինակի տոնից չէիր ասի, թե դա լուրջ ա, իսկ կոնֆիսկացիան, որ լրիվ էշություն ա։ Յանի ձեռները շատ բան կա, էդ էլ վերցնենք։

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, ցավոք լուրջ ա: Ստեղի իշխանություններից դուրս էկած ամեն մի նոր բան տեսնելիս սկզբում մտածում ես՝ ձև չի սա լուրջ բան լինի, հետո պարզվում ա՝ տենց ա: Նույնն էլ էդ կոնֆիսկացիայի մասին խոսակցություններն էին:


Բյուր, բա շարքային ժողովո՞ւրդը ոնց ա մտածում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բա շարքային ժողովո՞ւրդը ոնց ա մտածում:


Շին, շարքային ժողովուրդն ա էս իշխանություններին ընտրել: Կոպենհագենի բնակչությունը դրած քֆրտում ա, բայց գյուղերի խոզապահները, որոնց համար խոզ ուտելն ազգային ինքնության մի մասն ա, որոնք կյանքում բլոնդ ու կապույտ աչքերով վիկինգից բացի ուրիշ բան չեն տեսել, սարսափում են իմիգրանտներից ու գնում, էս ֆաշիստ կուսակցությանը ձայն են տալիս, սենց որոշումներն էլ ծափահարություններով ընդունում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շին, շարքային ժողովուրդն ա էս իշխանություններին ընտրել: Կոպենհագենի բնակչությունը դրած քֆրտում ա, բայց գյուղերի խոզապահները, որոնց համար խոզ ուտելն ազգային ինքնության մի մասն ա, որոնք կյանքում բլոնդ ու կապույտ աչքերով վիկինգից բացի ուրիշ բան չեն տեսել, սարսափում են իմիգրանտներից ու գնում, էս ֆաշիստ կուսակցությանը ձայն են տալիս, սենց որոշումներն էլ ծափահարություններով ընդունում:


Բյուր, Դանիան դեռ նենց փոքր երկիր ա, կարող ա շատ որոշիչ չի եվրոպական գործերում։ Ֆրանսիայում Լե Պենի կուսակցությունը եվրոպառլամենտի ընտրություններում 74 տեղից 23-ը իրանով ա արել, իսկ ռեգիոնալ խորհուրդներում 1800-ից 400 տեղն իրանն ա։ Ու էս սաղ մինչև փախստականների վերջին կրիզիսը ու փարիզյան տեռակտները։ Ասել է թե, Ֆրանսիայի պես երկրում լրջով շրջում ա ազգայնականության ուրվականը, ու ոչ մի վորքշոփ ու կենակցող մշակույթների մասին գեղեցիկ հոդված, դրա դեմը չի առնի։

----------


## ivy

Գերմանիայում ֆրաու Մերկելը մնացել է լրիվ մենակ՝ իր բարի քաղաքականությամբ. ոչ միայն մյուս եվրոպական երկների կողմից ոչ մի աջակցություն չի ստանում, այլ հենց Գերմանիայի ներսում էս պահին ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժ չկա, որ հավանության արժանացնի փախստականների հանդեպ իր բաց ու բարի քաղաքականությունը: Նույնիսկ հենց իր կուսակցության մեջ են արդեն կռիվներ գնում: Մի քանի օր առաջ Բավարարիան օֆիցիալ նամակ է ուղարկել Բեռլին՝ համարյա սպառնանքի տեսքով, որ եթե անմիջապես չվերանայվեն փախստակնների հոսքը կրճատելու իրենց պահանջները, արդեն ստիպված են լինելու ուրիշ քայլերի դիմել: Հիմա էստեղ էնպիսի վիճակ է, ոնց որ կլիներ, ասենք եթե ընտանիքում ամուսններից մեկը մյուսին դատի տար: Մերկելը դեռ որ հանգստություն է պահպանում, բայց ինչքան կդիմանա, դժվար է ասել:
Հասարակության կողմից էլ ոչ մի աջակցություն չկա: Ես էս պահին ոչ մեկին չգիտեմ էստեղ, որ փախստականների թեմային լավ է վերաբերվում: Առաջ աշխատում էին գոնե օտարերկրացիների մոտ շատ չարտահայտվել, հիմա արդեն էդ էլ չեն նայում. ինչ ասես ասում են: Ասենք՝ գերմանացի կոլեգաս ամբողջ օրը թույն է թափում՝ էստեղի որոշ գրառումներից ոչ պակաս: Ու մեկ էլ վերջում. «Ես իրականում միգրանտների դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, ես էլ եմ օտարերկրացի. տատիս տատը Ավստրիայից էր»: Մարդ չգիտի էլ ծիծաղի, թե լացի:
Կամ ասենք մեր հարևաններից մեկը, որ արևելյան Եվրապայից է քոչել ժամանակին, կանգնում նենց բաներ է ասում փախստականների հասցեին, որ քիչ է մնում մի բան գլխով տամ, որ ձենը կտրի. ասենք դու ինչով ես էդ մարդկանցից ավելին կամ ինչ են քեզ արել:
Ու բոլորն են վատ խոսում. արդեն շատ տհաճ է իսկականից: 
Քյոլնի դեպքերի հետևում ամենայն հավանականությամբ քաղաքական ուժեր կային. ուղղակի դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ Գերմանիայի պես կարգապահ երկրում ամբողջ մի գիշերվա ընթացքում էդ կարգի իրավիճակի ժամանակ ոչ մի ոստիկանական միջամտություն չի եղել: Բայց դե իսկանանից չի եղել: Իսկ ինչի՞ չի եղել: Որովհետև տենց էր պետք:
Մի խոսքով, զզվելի է: Մարդասիրություն գնալով պակասում է աշխարհում:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.01.2016), Դատարկություն (02.02.2016), Շինարար (26.01.2016), Տրիբուն (26.01.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, Դանիան դեռ նենց փոքր երկիր ա, կարող ա շատ որոշիչ չի եվրոպական գործերում։ Ֆրանսիայում Լե Պենի կուսակցությունը եվրոպառլամենտի ընտրություններում 74 տեղից 23-ը իրանով ա արել, իսկ ռեգիոնալ խորհուրդներում 1800-ից 400 տեղն իրանն ա։ Ու էս սաղ մինչև փախստականների վերջին կրիզիսը ու փարիզյան տեռակտները։ Ասել է թե, Ֆրանսիայի պես երկրում լրջով շրջում ա ազգայնականության ուրվականը, ու ոչ մի վորքշոփ ու կենակցող մշակույթների մասին գեղեցիկ հոդված, դրա դեմը չի առնի։


Սաղ մամուլն ա այ անում իր ուռճացված լուրերով, պատկերը հատկապես դրամատիկ ներկայացնելով, նույնիսկ էս իդիլիական լուրերը հակառակ ազդեցություն են թողնում, էնքան որ արհեստական են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էդ խայտառակ օրենքն անցկացրեցին  :Sad: 
Հիմա սաղ աշխարհի ուշադրությունը Դանիայի վրա ա: Էս էլ հարցազրույց ֆաշիստական կուսակցության ներկայացուցչի հետ: Դասական օրինակ, թե ոնց ա քաղաքական գործիչն անամոթաբար խաբում: Ու ուշադրություն դարձրեք, իրա ձևակերպումներն ահագին նման են փախստականներին դեմ խոսող հայաստանցիների ձևակերպումներին:

https://www.facebook.com/halagoraniC...7255255290760/

Ահավոր տարօրինակ ա Դանիայի վիճակը: Քաղաքական գործիչները մի բան են անում, իսկ ժողովուրդը մի ուրիշ բանի կողմնակից ա: Իմ շրջապատի սաղ դանիացիներն էս օրերին ամոթից չգիտեն որ ծակը մտնեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ահավոր տարօրինակ ա Դանիայի վիճակը: Քաղաքական գործիչները մի բան են անում, իսկ ժողովուրդը մի ուրիշ բանի կողմնակից ա: Իմ շրջապատի սաղ դանիացիներն էս օրերին ամոթից չգիտեն որ ծակը մտնեն:


Շրջապատդ պիտի փոխես։ Քո իմացած դանիացիները մեր իմացած հայաստանցիներրից են, այսինքն միջին վիճակագրականից մի չռթ բարձր։ Իսկ միջին վիճակագրական դանիացին, ոնց որ դու ես ասում, խոզի միսը մշակութային ու պատմական ժառանգություն համարող կապուտաչյա վիկինգ ա։  

Նենց որ, էս օրենքը լրիվ համապատասխանում ա դանիացիների ակնկալիքներին։ Դանիայի պառլամենտում աջ ագայնականոտ Dansk Folkeparti-ն, եթե չեմ սխալվում, երկրորդն ա քանակով, իսկ Ռասմուսենը իրա Venstre-ով ավելի ու ավելի ա աջ թեքվում։ 

Ասածս էն ա, որ պետք ա հանել վարդագույն ակնոցները։ Ալամ աշխարհում հարաբերությունները ծայրահեղանում են ու կոնֆլիկտները սրվում են։ Ու սա մենակ իսլամական աշխարհին չի վերաբերվում, քրիստոնյա աշխարհին էլ ա վերաբերվում։  Իսկ երբ ծայրահեղանում են քրիստոնյաները, արդյունքը լինում ա մայրցամաքները գրավելն ու բնիկներին ոչնչացնելը, համաշխարհային պատերազմները մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն զոհով, համակենտրոնացման ճամբարները, սրա նրան գլխին ատոմային ռումբ քցելը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շրջապատդ պիտի փոխես։ Քո իմացած դանիացիները մեր իմացած հայաստանցիներրից են, այսինքն միջին վիճակագրականից մի չռթ բարձր։ Իսկ միջին վիճակագրական դանիացին, ոնց որ դու ես ասում, խոզի միսը մշակութային ու պատմական ժառանգություն համարող կապուտաչյա վիկինգ ա։  
> 
> Նենց որ, էս օրենքը լրիվ համապատասխանում ա դանիացիների ակնկալիքներին։ Դանիայի պառլամենտում աջ ագայնականոտ Dansk Folkeparti-ն, եթե չեմ սխալվում, երկրորդն ա քանակով, իսկ Ռասմուսենը իրա Venstre-ով ավելի ու ավելի ա աջ թեքվում։ 
> 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ պետք ա հանել վարդագույն ակնոցները։ Ալամ աշխարհում հարաբերությունները ծայրահեղանում են ու կոնֆլիկտները սրվում են։ Ու սա մենակ իսլամական աշխարհին չի վերաբերվում, քրիստոնյա աշխարհին էլ ա վերաբերվում։  Իսկ երբ ծայրահեղանում են քրիստոնյաները, արդյունքը լինում ա մայրցամաքները գրավելն ու բնիկներին ոչնչացնելը, համաշխարհային պատերազմները մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն զոհով, համակենտրոնացման ճամբարները, սրա նրան գլխին ատոմային ռումբ քցելը։


Տրիբուն ձյա, էնքան էլ տենց չի: Ստեղ բարդ քաղաքական խաղեր են գնում, ու մարդիկ ասում են, որ էս կառավարությունը իրա լրիվ ժամկետը չի ձգի, նոր ընտրություններ կլինեն շուտով:
DF-ը 20% ա խորհրդարանում: Պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ ա էսքան շատ ձայն հավաքել, բայց դե էս ձայներն էլ լրիվ դեբիլ խոզապահներից, կյանքում արտասահմանցի չտեսածներից էկած ձայներն են: Էսքանով հանդերձ, իրանք երրորդ տեղում են պառլամենտում: Առաջին տեղում սոցիալ-դեմոկրատներն են, որոնք ձախ են, երկրորդում՝ venstre-ն, որը կենտրոնին մոտ աջ ա: Բայց քանի որ Venstre-ն DF-ի հետ կոալիցիա ա կազմել, շատ բաներում պետք ա իրանց հետ հաշվի նստի: Ոչ թե ավելի ծայրահեղ աջ ա դառնում, այլ ուղղակի DF-ի դեբիլ պահանջներին սուսուփուս լսում ա, որտև DF-ն ասում ա՝ էս օրենքը չանցկացրիր, մենք քո հետ կոալիցիա չենք լինի: Իսկ եթե DF-ը դուրս գա կոալիցիայից, venstre-ն չի կարողանա իշխող կուսակցություն լինել: Ստացվում ա նենց, որ էն կուսակցությունը, որին Դանիայում ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը ձայն չի տվել, որից շատերի սիրտը խառնում ա, հիմա դարձել ա երկրի ասիչը: 

Ու ստեղ մենակ փախստականների հարցը չի: Լիքը տնտեսական, կրթական ու առողջապահական հարցեր կան, որոնք մեկը մեկի հետևից վարի են տալիս: Համալսարանները հիմա խորը ճգնաժամի մեջ են, որովհետև ահռելի քանակությամբ ֆինանսավորում են կտրել: Առողջապահությունը վարի ա գնում, որտև փորձում են մասնավոր ապահովագրության վրա շեշտ դնել: Ու երբ կողքից փախստականների հարցն էլ կա, ամեն ինչ ավելի ա ծանրանում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ահավոր տարօրինակ ա Դանիայի վիճակը: Քաղաքական գործիչները մի բան են անում, իսկ ժողովուրդը մի ուրիշ բանի կողմնակից ա: Իմ շրջապատի սաղ դանիացիներն էս օրերին ամոթից չգիտեն որ ծակը մտնեն:


Տրիբունի պատասխանը ավելի մանրամասն․
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_bubble
https://www.ted.com/talks/eli_parise...es?language=en


Ի դեպ, էս էլ Շվեդիան․
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ocial-facebook

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տրիբունի պատասխանը ավելի մանրամասն․
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_bubble
> https://www.ted.com/talks/eli_parise...es?language=en
> 
> 
> Ի դեպ, էս էլ Շվեդիան․
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ocial-facebook


Արշակ, դա չոր փաստ ա, որ.
1. էդ օրինագիծը DF-ինն ա
2. DF-ը Դանիայում մեծամասնություն չի, խորհրդարանում *երրորդն* ա իրա քանակով
3. DF-ի ձայների մեծ մասը Յուլանդի գեղերից են գալիս (Յուլանդի գեղերը թեև իրանք իրանց դանիական ազգային արժեք են համարում, մեկ ա բնակչության մեծամասնություն չեն)

Օրինագծի օգտին ժողովուրդը չի քվեարկել, այլ խորհրդարանը: Ու էս կոալիցիայի արդյունքում էնպիսի մարդիկ են կառավարությունում, որոնցից ժողովուրդը դժգոհ ա: Ստեղ բարդ քաղաքական հարց ա գնում, ի՞նչ filter bubble-ի մասին ա խոսքը: Շարքային դանիացին իրա մաշկի վրա զգում ա, որ էս կառավարությունն իրան վնաս ա տալիս (խոսքը մենակ փախստականների թեման չի), որտև շարքային դանիացին գնացել, ուրիշ կուսակցության ա ձայն տվել ուրիշ սպասելիքներով: Ու շատ հավանական ա, որ էս կառավարությունն իրա լրիվ ժամկետը չձգի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, էս էլ Շվեդիան․
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ocial-facebook


Ու դա Շվեդիան չի, դա կոնկրետ խանգարված թինեյջերի արարք ա, որոնցից բոլոր ազգություններում էլ կան ու որոնք իրանց ծնողներին էլ են սպանում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ու դա Շվեդիան չի, դա կոնկրետ խանգարված թինեյջերի արարք ա, որոնցից բոլոր ազգություններում էլ կան ու որոնք իրանց ծնողներին էլ են սպանում:


Ենթադրում եմ, որ հոդվածը մինչև վերջ չես կարդացել, որտև բացի տվյալ խանգարված թինեյջերից այլ տվյալներ էլ կան։ 

Հ. Գ. էս հոդվածը որպես իմ կարծիք չեմ դրել, այլ ընդամենը որպես էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ հրապարակում՝ անկախ հարցի վերաբերյալ իմ սեփական կարծիքից

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ենթադրում եմ, որ հոդվածը մինչև վերջ չես կարդացել, որտև բացի տվյալ խանգարված թինեյջերից այլ տվյալներ էլ կան։ 
> 
> Հ. Գ. էս հոդվածը որպես իմ կարծիք չեմ դրել, այլ ընդամենը որպես էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ հրապարակում՝ անկախ հարցի վերաբերյալ իմ սեփական կարծիքից


Կարդացել եմ: Էն նույն դանիացու ասածի շարքից ա, թե նույնիսկ երկրորդ սերնդի իմիգրանտների մեջ հանցագործություններն ավելի շատ են: Չկա տենց բան: Որտև հենց մի փախստական մի հանցանք ա գործում (ու կանի, որովհետև փախստականները հրեշտակներ չեն, իրանց մեջ էլ հազար տեսակի մարդ կա), միանգամից լուրեր ա մտնում, թե՝ մեր երկրներն էլ չեն դիմանում, բլաբլաբլա:

----------

Շինարար (28.01.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, դա չոր փաստ ա, որ.
> 1. էդ օրինագիծը DF-ինն ա
> 2. DF-ը Դանիայում մեծամասնություն չի, խորհրդարանում *երրորդն* ա իրա քանակով
> 3. DF-ի ձայների մեծ մասը Յուլանդի գեղերից են գալիս (Յուլանդի գեղերը թեև իրանք իրանց դանիական ազգային արժեք են համարում, մեկ ա բնակչության մեծամասնություն չեն)


Չոր փաստ ա էն, որ օրինագիծը անցկացնելու համար խորհրդարանի մեծամասնության կողմ քվեարկելն ա պետք, ոչ միայն էդ քանակով երրորդ ուժի ‎ :Wink: 
Նենց որ սխալ ա շեշտել, թե էդ օրենքը DF–ն ա ընդունել։ Էդ օրենքը Դանիայի խորհրդարանի մեծամասնությունն ա ընդունել:




> Օրինագծի օգտին ժողովուրդը չի քվեարկել, այլ խորհրդարանը: Ու էս կոալիցիայի արդյունքում էնպիսի մարդիկ են կառավարությունում, որոնցից ժողովուրդը դժգոհ ա: Ստեղ բարդ քաղաքական հարց ա գնում, ի՞նչ filter bubble-ի մասին ա խոսքը: Շարքային դանիացին իրա մաշկի վրա զգում ա, որ էս կառավարությունն իրան վնաս ա տալիս (խոսքը մենակ փախստականների թեման չի), որտև շարքային դանիացին գնացել, ուրիշ կուսակցության ա ձայն տվել ուրիշ սպասելիքներով: Ու շատ հավանական ա, որ էս կառավարությունն իրա լրիվ ժամկետը չձգի:


Փաստորեն Դանիայում էլ ժողովարդություն չկա  :Sad: ((( 

Թեթև տար, էնքան որ ստից տրոլում–մրոլում եմ  :Smile: 

Պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ մի կողմից պուպուշ եվրոպացիները ասում են․ «ինչ տարբերություն ինչ մաշկի գույն կամ կրոն ունի, մեր նման մարդ ա, փորձանքի մեջ ա ընկել, եկել ա, պետք ա ինչով կարանք օգնենք, տարբերություն չդնենք», մի խոսքով, լրիվ հիպպի վիճակ՝ մենք բոլորս եղբայրներ ենք բան, բայց մյուս կողմից էդ նույն եվրոպայի պուպուշ քաղաքացիների մատն ա խառը, որ էդ փախստականների տունը քանդվել ա միջին արևելքում։ Էս դեպքում իրանց եղբայրական զգացմունքները չգիտես ինչի քնած են մնում․․․ ոբշմ, հավես ու իմաստ չկա խորանալու

----------

Տրիբուն (28.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չոր փաստ ա էն, որ օրինագիծը անցկացնելու համար խորհրդարանի մեծամասնության կողմ քվեարկելն ա պետք, ոչ միայն էդ քանակով երրորդ ուժի ‎
> Նենց որ սխալ ա շեշտել, թե էդ օրենքը DF–ն ա ընդունել։ Էդ օրենքը Դանիայի խորհրդարանի մեծամասնությունն ա ընդունել:


Բա դրա համար եմ ասում՝ ստեղ բարդ քաղաքական խաղեր են: Սենց ա լինում էսպես կոչված փոքրամասնության կառավարություն ունենալը: Venstre-ն հիմա DF-ի դուդուկի տակ պարում ա, որտև եթե կորցնեն իրանց աջակցությունը, կկորցնեն նաև իշխող կուսակցություն լինելը, քանի որ առանց DF-ի ձայների իրանք չկան: Դրա համար DF-ն ինչ դեբիլ օրենք ասես առաջ ա քաշում, venstre-ն էլ սուսուփուս քվեարկում ա: Չնայած հանուն արդարության պիտի ասեմ, որ էս օրենքը դեռ ավելի խիստ էր, ահագին շուխուռից հետո գոնե 3000-ը 10 000 դարձրեցին, ամուսնական մատանիների-բանի պահն էլ մտցրեցին: Հիմա էլ խոսակցություններ են գնում, որ DF-ը կարող ա սոցիալ դեմոկրատների հետ կոալիցիա կազմի, բայց դա լրիվ կոշմար ա լինելու:




> Փաստորեն Դանիայում էլ ժողովարդություն չկա (((


Խնդում ես, բայց միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները հենց էդ էլ գրում են: 




> Պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ մի կողմից պուպուշ եվրոպացիները ասում են․ «ինչ տարբերություն ինչ մաշկի գույն կամ կրոն ունի, մեր նման մարդ ա, փորձանքի մեջ ա ընկել, եկել ա, պետք ա ինչով կարանք օգնենք, տարբերություն չդնենք», մի խոսքով, լրիվ հիպպի վիճակ՝ մենք բոլորս եղբայրներ ենք բան, բայց մյուս կողմից էդ նույն եվրոպայի պուպուշ քաղաքացիների մատն ա խառը, որ էդ փախստականների տունը քանդվել ա միջին արևելքում։ Էս դեպքում իրանց եղբայրական զգացմունքները չգիտես ինչի քնած են մնում․․․ ոբշմ, հավես ու իմաստ չկա խորանալու


Սրա հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց ավելի շուտ ԱՄՆ-ն ա, քան Եվրոպան: Ու էդ նույն ԱՄՆ-ն շատ ավելի փոքր թվով փախստականների ա ընդունում, քան լիքը եվրոպական պետություններ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարդացել եմ: Էն նույն դանիացու ասածի շարքից ա, թե նույնիսկ երկրորդ սերնդի իմիգրանտների մեջ հանցագործություններն ավելի շատ են: Չկա տենց բան: Որտև հենց մի փախստական մի հանցանք ա գործում (ու կանի, որովհետև փախստականները հրեշտակներ չեն, իրանց մեջ էլ հազար տեսակի մարդ կա), միանգամից լուրեր ա մտնում, թե՝ մեր երկրներն էլ չեն դիմանում, բլաբլաբլա:


Բյուր ջան, մի կողմ դիր մեկ կամ երկու փախստականի գործած հանցագործությունը, դրա շուրջ աղմուկը ու սենց բաները։ Սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ լիքը բաներ մեդիան չափազանցնում ա, մարդկ զգայուն են դառել, սրտներին մոտ են ընդունում, և այլն։ 

Հարցը նրանում ա, որ վերջին տարիներին միգրանտներ ընդունել-չընդունելու հարցը Եվրոպայում արդեն սրված էր, ու անցած տարի մի միլիոն միգրանտի ժամանումով ավելի սրվեց, ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ էտ հոսքը չի կանգնելու, դեռ կարողա մի բան էլ ավելանալու ա։ Ինչ ուզում ես արա, շարքային շատ բարի ու առաջադեմ դանիացու ու Իրաքի կամ Աֆղանստանի չոլերից Կոպենհագեն հասած էլի շատ բարի ու առաջադեմ միգրատնի միջև խորը մշակութային տարբերություններ կան։ Ու ինչքան էլ եվրոպան ասի, թե ինչքան հանդուրժող ու ստրաբաց ա ինքը, մեկա էտ տարբերությունները չեն վերանալու, ու միլիոննավոր միգրանտները երկու ամսում եվրոպական հասարակության մեջ լիարժեք չեն ինտեգրվելու։ 

Արդյունքում ծայրահեղ աջերը էսօր պառլամենտում երրորդ տեղում են, վաղը երկրորդ տեղում են, մյուս օրը՝ առաջին։ Ու էս տեղի ա ունենում բոլորի աչքի առաջ։ Ու չես կարա ասես, որ էտ ժողովրդի հետ կապ չունի, քանի որ գոնե Եվրոպայում պառլամենտում հայտնվում են նրանք, ում ժողովուրդը ընտրում ա։ Իսկ ծայրահեղ աջերը եվրոպական պառլամենտներում հազար տարի ա չէին եղել, իսկ հիմա թափով մուտք են գործում։ 

Ու նենց չի, որ ասենք ես եվրոպացիների տեղը եվրոպայի համար դարդ եմ անում։ Ես մեր ու կոնկրետ իմ համար եմ դարդ անում, քանի որ եթե էտ հարցը եվրոպայում սրվում են, էտ ուղղակիորեն մեր վրա էլ ա անդրադառնալու - վիզաներ, ԵՄ/Շենգեն մտնել-հելնելու հարց, վաբշե ուրիշ դեմք ունեցողների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունք, կոպիտ ասած զահլա։ Ես իմ մաշկի վրա արդեն զգում եմ էտ։ Սահման անցնելը դառնում ա խիստ գլխացավանք, եթե եվրոպական անձնագրով չես, ինչ ձևի վիզա ուզում ես ունեցի։

----------

Lion (29.01.2016), Բիձա (18.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, մի կողմ դիր մեկ կամ երկու փախստականի գործած հանցագործությունը, դրա շուրջ աղմուկը ու սենց բաները։ Սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ լիքը բաներ մեդիան չափազանցնում ա, մարդկ զգայուն են դառել, սրտներին մոտ են ընդունում, և այլն։ 
> 
> Հարցը նրանում ա, որ վերջին տարիներին միգրանտներ ընդունել-չընդունելու հարցը Եվրոպայում արդեն սրված էր, ու անցած տարի մի միլիոն միգրանտի ժամանումով ավելի սրվեց, ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ էտ հոսքը չի կանգնելու, դեռ կարողա մի բան էլ ավելանալու ա։ Ինչ ուզում ես արա, շարքային շատ բարի ու առաջադեմ դանիացու ու Իրաքի կամ Աֆղանստանի չոլերից Կոպենհագեն հասած էլի շատ բարի ու առաջադեմ միգրատնի միջև խորը մշակութային տարբերություններ կան։ Ու ինչքան էլ եվրոպան ասի, թե ինչքան հանդուրժող ու ստրաբաց ա ինքը, մեկա էտ տարբերությունները չեն վերանալու, ու միլիոննավոր միգրանտները երկու ամսում եվրոպական հասարակության մեջ լիարժեք չեն ինտեգրվելու։ 
> 
> Արդյունքում ծայրահեղ աջերը էսօր պառլամենտում երրորդ տեղում են, վաղը երկրորդ տեղում են, մյուս օրը՝ առաջին։ Ու էս տեղի ա ունենում բոլորի աչքի առաջ։ Ու չես կարա ասես, որ էտ ժողովրդի հետ կապ չունի, քանի որ գոնե Եվրոպայում պառլամենտում հայտնվում են նրանք, ում ժողովուրդը ընտրում ա։ Իսկ ծայրահեղ աջերը եվրոպական պառլամենտներում հազար տարի ա չէին եղել, իսկ հիմա թափով մուտք են գործում։ 
> 
> Ու նենց չի, որ ասենք ես եվրոպացիների տեղը եվրոպայի համար դարդ եմ անում։ Ես մեր ու կոնկրետ իմ համար եմ դարդ անում, քանի որ եթե էտ հարցը եվրոպայում սրվում են, էտ ուղղակիորեն մեր վրա էլ ա անդրադառնալու - վիզաներ, ԵՄ/Շենգեն մտնել-հելնելու հարց, վաբշե ուրիշ դեմք ունեցողների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունք, կոպիտ ասած զահլա։ Ես իմ մաշկի վրա արդեն զգում եմ էտ։ Սահման անցնելը դառնում ա խիստ գլխացավանք, եթե եվրոպական անձնագրով չես, ինչ ձևի վիզա ուզում ես ունեցի։


Ես համաձայն եմ, որ ինտեգրումը երկու ամսվա պատմություն չի, որ մշակութային տարբերություններ կան, ու դրանք խորն են, ու առաջին սերնդին լիարժեք ինտեգրել երբեք էլ չի հաջողվի: Ու համաձայն եմ նաև, որ էդ ամենն ավելի վաղուց ա սրվել: Բայց ասել, թե մահմեդականների շրջանում հանցագործություններն ավելի շատ են կամ ֆիլիպինցիներն ու չինացիներն ավելի հեշտ են ինտեգրվում, քան մահմեդականները, դե կներեք էլի: Պատմությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում լավ էլ ինտեգրվում են մարդիկ: Ուղղակի հետևողական աշխատանք ա պետք ու էդքան ծեծված բառը՝ տոլերանտություն:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա DF-ին, իրա նախընտրական պաստառների վրա «ավելի քիչ միգրանտներ» գրությամբ էր ման գալիս, Յուլանդի խոզապահներին էլ էդքանը հերիք էր: Բայց իրանք ուղղակի չեն կարա խորհրդարանում մեծամասնություն լինեն, քանի դեռ Դանիայում կան մի քիչ մտածող մարդիկ: Դիր, լսի իրանց ելույթները կամ կարդա բոլոր պատմությունները: Էդ կուսակցությունը պոպուլիստական լինելուց բացի նաև կոռուպցիայի մեջ խրված ա, պլյուս արդեն մանրից սկսում են ծակվել, որ Հիտլերի համակիրներ են: Հերթով ինչ ասես ջրի երես ա դուրս գալիս: Էս կուսակցությունը, չնայած իրա ակնհայտ հակամիգրանտային քաղաքականությանը, ավելի ու ավելի ա կորցնում իրա վարկանիշը: Բայց դե քանի կան խոզապահները, էդքան ձայն հա էլ կստանան: 

Նենց չի, որ ինքս ինձ համար չեմ անհանգստանում: Երկու օր առաջ ընդունված էդ փաթեթի մեջ նենց բաներ կան ընդգրկված, որ անմիջականորեն ինձ էլ են վերաբերվում: Ու դա ահավոր ջղայնացնող ա, երբ ես էդքան հարկ եմ մուծում, ու էդ հարկերը գնում, մտնում են հարուստների ջեբերը կամ ռազմական տեխնիկա առնելու վրա՝ փախստականներին, կրթությանը, գիտությանը կամ առողջապահությանը տրամադրելու փոխարեն: Դե էլ չասեմ, որ իրանք էնքան էշ են, որ սենց խստացնելով իրանց օրենքները ստացվում ա, որ իմ կրթության վրա լիքը փող են ծախսում, հետո ասում՝ դավայ, ռադ էղի:

----------


## anhush

> ահագին շուխուռից հետո գոնե 3000-ը 10 000 դարձրեցին, ամուսնական մատանիների-բանի պահն էլ մտցրեցին:


իսկ բերանից ոսկե ատամները քաշելու ե՞ն, թե՞ դրանք դանիացի բժիշկները գազային խցիկ մտցնելուց հետո են հանելու գանգի վրայից   :Smile:

----------


## anhush

> Էդ կուսակցությունը պոպուլիստական լինելուց բացի նաև կոռուպցիայի մեջ խրված ա, պլյուս արդեն մանրից սկսում են ծակվել, որ Հիտլերի համակիրներ են:


 :Shok:  էտ ոնց՞ , ուրեմն Եվրոպայում կոռուպցիա կա՞  :Shok: 
ու պլյուս դրան էլ Հիտլերի համակիրներ են լեգալ հանդես գալի՞ս  :Shok: 
բա մինչ հիմա ես գիտեի, թե կոռուպցիան սովեվտում ա եղել մեկ էլ հետսովետական երկրներում ու Հյուսիսային Կորեայում ու Չինաստանում...  ու դրա համար եվրոպացիք մեզ կյանք են սովորացնում ու տուգանում են էտ կոռումացված լինելու համար... սանկցիաների տակ են կոխում... 
իսկ  Հիտլերի համակիրը ես գիտեի, թե  Պուտինն ա ու Հյուսիսային Կորեիա ղեկավարն են...  միասին... մեկը Նյու Հիտլեր,  մյուսը Նյու Գեբելս   :LOL: 
 :Shok: 
էս ի՞նչ դեպրեսիվ բաներ ասեցիր... փաստորեն Եվրոպա, ու կոռուպցիա... Հիտլեր... 
.....
Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց, դեղին ու երկնակապույտ մամուլում ֆռֆռում ա էն լուրերը, որ Պուտինը Հիտլերի հետ բարեկամ ա եղել , դրա համար էլ Պուտինը Գերմանաիյում էր աշխատում ու վարժ տիրապտում էր գերմաներենին  :Cool:   :LOL:

----------


## anhush

իմիջայլոց լիքը սոված անտուն գաղթականներ- նաև հայազգի, մինչև երկրորդ համաշխարհայինը թափով գնում էին Գերմանիա օրվա հաց աշխատելու, ու պատերազմի ժամանակ նրանց մեծ մասը հայտնվեցին գազային խցիկներում, ու ծառայեցին որպես օճառի  հումք:
Մի հատ բարեկամ էլ մենք ենք "կորցրել"  Գերմանիայում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ապացույց, որ Դանիայում ժողովուրդն էդ անասուն օրենքին ընդունմանը դեմ ա: Ուրեմն պարզվում ա, որ ամենամեծ թվով պատգամավորներ ունեցող կուսակցությունը՝ սոցիալ դեմոկրատները, նույնպես էդ ապուշ օրինագծին կողմ են քվեարկել: Դրա արդյունքում միանգամից կորցրել են իրանց համակիրներին, ու էդ ձայները ոչ թե թեքվել են դեպի աջ, այլ բաշխվել են այլ ձախ ուժերի միջև: 

Չգիտեմ՝ եթե Դանիայում էլ Գերմանիայի վիճակը լիներ, կարող ա ստեղ էլ ժողովուրդը տենց չարանար: Համենայնդեպս, ներկա պահին անցյալ տարվա հունիսի համեմատ դեպի աջ թեքումներ չեն նկատվում:

----------


## Արշակ

Երկաթե ձողերով զինված ու դիմակավորված շվեդ նացիստները կայարաններում հարձակվում են փախստականի տեսք ունեցողների վրա․
http://gawker.com/gang-of-a-hundred-...-in-1756157448
http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...fugee-children
http://www.thelocal.se/20160130/mask...ockholm-centre

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապացույց, որ Դանիայում ժողովուրդն էդ անասուն օրենքին ընդունմանը դեմ ա: Ուրեմն պարզվում ա, որ ամենամեծ թվով պատգամավորներ ունեցող կուսակցությունը՝ սոցիալ դեմոկրատները, նույնպես էդ ապուշ օրինագծին կողմ են քվեարկել: Դրա արդյունքում միանգամից կորցրել են իրանց համակիրներին, ու էդ ձայները ոչ թե թեքվել են դեպի աջ, այլ բաշխվել են այլ ձախ ուժերի միջև:


Հոդվածը ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել դեռ, բայց ոնց հասկացա Դանիայի ամենամեծ կուսակցությունը 7% կորցրել ա էդ օրենքին քվեարկելու պատճառով։ 

Իմ հասկանալով էդ նշանակում ա, ոչ թե որ Դանիայի ժողովուրդը դեմ ա էդ օրենքին, այլ որ Դանիայի ժողովրդի 7%–ը դեմ ա էդ օրենքին։ Մնացածը կողմ են կամ առնվազն դեմ չեն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հոդվածը ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել դեռ, բայց ոնց հասկացա Դանիայի ամենամեծ կուսակցությունը 7% կորցրել ա էդ օրենքին քվեարկելու պատճառով։ 
> 
> Իմ հասկանալով էդ նշանակում ա, ոչ թե որ Դանիայի ժողովուրդը դեմ ա էդ օրենքին, այլ որ Դանիայի ժողովրդի 7%–ը դեմ ա էդ օրենքին։ Մնացածը կողմ են կամ առնվազն դեմ չեն։


Էդ օրենքին պիտի դեմ լինեին բոլոր ձախ ուժերը, բայց ձախ կուսակցություններից մեկը կողմ ա քվեարկել: Արդյունքում՝ կուսակցությունը ձայներ ա կորցրել, բայց էդ ձայները ոչ թե աջ են թեքվել, այլ՝ մնացել ձախ սեկտորում: Դա նշանակում ա, որ ժողովրդի ընդհանուր տրամադրվածությունը դեպի աջ չի թեքվել, մնացել ա նույնը: Նշանակում ա, որ փախստականների ճգնաժամը լրացուցիչ ծայրահեղ աջ տրամադրվածություններ չի ստեղծել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկաթե ձողերով զինված ու դիմակավորված շվեդ նացիստները կայարաններում հարձակվում են փախստականի տեսք ունեցողների վրա․
> http://gawker.com/gang-of-a-hundred-...-in-1756157448
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...fugee-children
> http://www.thelocal.se/20160130/mask...ockholm-centre


Էս էլ հակառեակցիան, ու ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում՝ ո՞վ ա վտանգավորը: Ու հարց ա առաջանում՝ ձերբակալվե՞լ են էդ մարդիկ:

----------

Արշակ (02.02.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ թվում ա էդ նացիստական բոլոր խմբերը տեղական արտաքուստ ավելի չափավոր քաղաքական խմբերի կողմից են ֆինանսավորվում և հրահրվում, ու չեմ հավատում, որ ինքնաբուխ են: Նաև Գերմանիայի փախստականների արարքները կարծում եմ սադրված, հրահրված, կազմակերպված ակցիա էր: Մի խոսքով, մութ ուժեր են աշխատում: Էստեղ հարևանս ֆեյսբուքում մի հատ լավ նկար էր դրել: Ինչ-որ բանկիրը ու հասարակ մարդը իրար հետ թխվածքաբլիթ են ուտում, 17 կտորը բանկիրն ուտում ա, մնում ա մեկը, ասում ա՝ էս փախստականները որ գան, քո թխվածքաբլիթն ուտելու են:

----------


## Արշակ

> Էդ օրենքին պիտի դեմ լինեին բոլոր ձախ ուժերը, բայց ձախ կուսակցություններից մեկը կողմ ա քվեարկել: Արդյունքում՝ կուսակցությունը ձայներ ա կորցրել, բայց էդ ձայները ոչ թե աջ են թեքվել, այլ՝ մնացել ձախ սեկտորում: Դա նշանակում ա, որ ժողովրդի ընդհանուր տրամադրվածությունը դեպի աջ չի թեքվել, մնացել ա նույնը: Նշանակում ա, որ փախստականների ճգնաժամը լրացուցիչ ծայրահեղ աջ տրամադրվածություններ չի ստեղծել:


Նայի, երկրի ամենամեծ երեք կուսակցությունները քվեարկել են էդ հակաէմիգրանտ օրենքի օգտին։ Քո ասելով էդ կուսակցություններից մեկը ձախ ա, մյուսը կենտրոնոտ, մյուսն էլ աջ։ Հիմա էդ ձախից 7% գնացել ա ավելի փոքր ձախ կուսակցությունների մոտ։ Նշանակում ա էդ երեք ամենամեծ կուսակցությունների մեջ 7%–ը դեմ ա եղել, մնացածը օկ են եղել‎։ ՈՒ էն որ կենտրոնոտ ու ձախ կուսակցությունները քվեարկել են էդ օրենքի օգտին, էդ արդեն տրամադրությունների փոփոխություն ա նշանակում։ ՈՒ որ դրա արդյունքում միայն 7%–ն ա կուսակցությունը լքել, էդ նշանակում ա, որ ժողովրդի մնացած մասը օկ էին էդ օրենքի հետ, չնայած հաշվի առնելով իրանց կուսակցական կողմնորոշումը, պիտի որ դեմ լինեին։ 
Ինչորայա, կապրենք կտեսնենք։

----------


## Արշակ

> Էս էլ հակառեակցիան, ու ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում՝ ո՞վ ա վտանգավորը: Ու հարց ա առաջանում՝ ձերբակալվե՞լ են էդ մարդիկ:


Կարծեմ մի տեղ կարդացի, որ երկու թե երեք հոգի ձերբակալվել էին․ մեկը դեմքը փակած լինելու համար (հասարակական վայրերում արգելված ա), մյուսը ոստիկանությանը վնասելու թե ինչ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գերմանացի կինը հավաքում ա փախստականների մասին կեղծ լուրերը ու տեղադրում ինտերակտիվ քարտեզի վրա: Արդեն 187 դեպք հավաքել ա: Ցավն էն ա, որ էդ լուրերն ավելի արագ են տարածվում, քան դրանց հերքումները:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մի փոքր հումոր մտցնեմ թեմայի մեջ: Ըստ երևույթին, վիճակն այնքան է սրվել, որ արդեն Ավստրալիան Սլովենիայի հետ սահմանը ցանկապատում է  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (03.03.2016), Sagittarius (04.03.2016), Աթեիստ (03.03.2016), Արէա (03.03.2016), Ձայնալար (05.03.2016), Շինարար (03.03.2016), Տրիբուն (03.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ մի հատ լեկցիայի էի գնացել փախստականների մասին։ Կարդացողը էդ թեմայով հետազոտություններ անող լուրջ մասնագետ էր։ Ահագին հետաքրքիր բաներ ասեց։ Մեկը էն, որ Եվրոպային ու ընդհանրապես զարգացած աշխարհին փախստականների շատ փոքր տոկոսն ա ընկնում (2%-ից պակաս) ու որ փախստականների ծանր բեռը հիմնականում ոչ էնքան զարգացած պետություններ են իրանց վրա վերցնում։ Իսկ զարգացած աշխարհն իրա դռները փակելով ու չուզենալով էդ քչին էլ ընդունել, ավելի ա ծանրացնում փախստականներին ընդունած պետությունների վիճակը։ 

Հետո նաև ինտեգրման հարցերին անդրադարձավ, որ ոմանք դժգոհում են, թե չեն ինտեգրվում։ Ասում ա, որ փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ տվյալ անձը զանազան հանգամանքներից կախված մի երկրում լավ ա ինտեգրվում, մյուսում՝ չէ։ Սոմալացի փախստականների օրինակը բերեց, որոնք ԱՄՆ-ում բիզնես-բան են դնում, հանգիստ բարգավաճում են, մինչդեռ Սկանդինավիայում ծանր վիճակների մեջ են։ 

Մի քանի լուծում էլ առաջարկեց։ Բայց դե էդ սաղ լուծումները սաղին էլ հայտնի են։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ տվյալ դեպքում գլխավոր խնդիրն էն ա, թե ոնց էշ քաղաքական գործիչներին համոզես, որ փախստականներին ընդունելը սաղին ա օգուտ։ Հենց վիդեոն հրապարակեն, կդնեմ էստեղ, դուք էլ նայեք։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2016), Արշակ (14.10.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Էրեկ մի հատ լեկցիայի էի գնացել փախստականների մասին։ Կարդացողը էդ թեմայով հետազոտություններ անող լուրջ մասնագետ էր։ Ահագին հետաքրքիր բաներ ասեց։ Մեկը էն, որ Եվրոպային ու ընդհանրապես զարգացած աշխարհին փախստականների շատ փոքր տոկոսն ա ընկնում (2%-ից պակաս) ու որ փախստականների ծանր բեռը հիմնականում ոչ էնքան զարգացած պետություններ են իրանց վրա վերցնում։ Իսկ զարգացած աշխարհն իրա դռները փակելով ու չուզենալով էդ քչին էլ ընդունել, ավելի ա ծանրացնում փախստականներին ընդունած պետությունների վիճակը։ 
> 
> Հետո նաև ինտեգրման հարցերին անդրադարձավ, որ ոմանք դժգոհում են, թե չեն ինտեգրվում։ Ասում ա, որ փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ տվյալ անձը զանազան հանգամանքներից կախված մի երկրում լավ ա ինտեգրվում, մյուսում՝ չէ։ Սոմալացի փախստականների օրինակը բերեց, որոնք ԱՄՆ-ում բիզնես-բան են դնում, հանգիստ բարգավաճում են, մինչդեռ Սկանդինավիայում ծանր վիճակների մեջ են։ 
> 
> Մի քանի լուծում էլ առաջարկեց։ Բայց դե էդ սաղ լուծումները սաղին էլ հայտնի են։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ տվյալ դեպքում գլխավոր խնդիրն էն ա, թե ոնց էշ քաղաքական գործիչներին համոզես, որ փախստականներին ընդունելը սաղին ա օգուտ։ Հենց վիդեոն հրապարակեն, կդնեմ էստեղ, դուք էլ նայեք։


Եվրոպա ապաստանած փախստականների մասին  Հայաստանում հասնող շուխուռը հիմնականում ռուսական դիշովի ագիտ-պրոմի իր ժողովրդին ահաբեկելու էխոն ա, ու իրականում ըտենց գլոբալ խնդիր գոյություն չունի:
Իսկ  էմիգրացիայի գործերով ԱՄՆ-ը ու Եվրոպան իրար հետ չի կարելի խառնել, լրիվ ուրիշ դեմոգրաֆիկ կազմ են պարունակում այս երկրները, ու ըստ դրա էլ լրիվ ուրիշ անդրադարձ է ստացվում: Ամենալոյալը- ֆինները ու նորվեգացիք են երևի, ու էլի իրանց համար էլ կարմիր գիծը արդեն անցնում է: Ու դա նորմալ է ու բնական: Էս ասում եմ ընդանրապես էմիգրանտենրի համար, ու ոչ միայն պատերազմից փախչողների հանդեպ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եվրոպա ապաստանած փախստականների մասին  Հայաստանում հասնող շուխուռը հիմնականում ռուսական դիշովի ագիտ-պրոմի իր ժողովրդին ահաբեկելու էխոն ա, ու իրականում ըտենց գլոբալ խնդիր գոյություն չունի:
> Իսկ  էմիգրացիայի գործերով ԱՄՆ-ը ու Եվրոպան իրար հետ չի կարելի խառնել, լրիվ ուրիշ դեմոգրաֆիկ կազմ են պարունակում այս երկրները, ու ըստ դրա էլ լրիվ ուրիշ անդրադարձ է ստացվում: Ամենալոյալը- ֆինները ու նորվեգացիք են երևի, ու էլի իրանց համար էլ կարմիր գիծը արդեն անցնում է: Ու դա նորմալ է ու բնական: Էս ասում եմ ընդանրապես էմիգրանտենրի համար, ու ոչ միայն պատերազմից փախչողների հանդեպ:


Էս թեման միգրանտների մասին չի, փախստականների մասին ա:

ԱՄՆ-ի ու Եվրոպայի հենց տարբեր դեմոգրաֆիկ կազմ պարունակելն ա պատճառը, որ մի փախստականի ինտեգրումը մի տեղում ավելի լավ կարա լինի, քան մյուս տեղում: Երբ փախստականների խնդիրը դիտարկվի որպես գլոբալ, ոչ թե լոկալ խնդիր, ԱՄՆ-ն ու Եվրոպան ու մնացած զարգացած երկրները կարող են համագործակցել փախստականների բաշխման հարցում ու որոշել, թե ով որտեղ գնա հենց էդ դեմոգրաֆիկ կազմից, երկրի պահանջներից, լեզվից ու այլ պատճառներից ելնելով: 

Իսկ փախստականների խնդիրը կա ու չի կարելի անտեսել: Էսօրվա օրով աշխարհում 65,5 միլիոն փախստական կա ամբողջ աշխարհում, որից ընդամենը 1,2 միլիոնի հետ ա զարգացած աշխարհը բախվում: Հորդանանի, Լիբանանի ու մյուս երկրների միլիոնավոր փախստականների վրա աշխարհն աչք ա փակում:

----------


## anslov

> Էս թեման միգրանտների մասին չի, փախստականների մասին ա:
> 
> ԱՄՆ-ի ու Եվրոպայի հենց տարբեր դեմոգրաֆիկ կազմ պարունակելն ա պատճառը, որ մի փախստականի ինտեգրումը մի տեղում ավելի լավ կարա լինի, քան մյուս տեղում: Երբ փախստականների խնդիրը դիտարկվի որպես գլոբալ, ոչ թե լոկալ խնդիր, ԱՄՆ-ն ու Եվրոպան ու մնացած զարգացած երկրները կարող են համագործակցել փախստականների բաշխման հարցում ու որոշել, թե ով որտեղ գնա հենց էդ դեմոգրաֆիկ կազմից, երկրի պահանջներից, լեզվից ու այլ պատճառներից ելնելով: 
> 
> Իսկ փախստականների խնդիրը կա ու չի կարելի անտեսել: Էսօրվա օրով աշխարհում 65,5 միլիոն փախստական կա ամբողջ աշխարհում, որից ընդամենը 1,2 միլիոնի հետ ա զարգացած աշխարհը բախվում: Հորդանանի, Լիբանանի ու մյուս երկրների միլիոնավոր փախստականների վրա աշխարհն աչք ա փակում:


ոչ մեկն էլ աչք չի փակում, հարցը էն ա, թե էտ փախստականը ինչ ա անելու էտ երկրներում: Ու նաև թե էտ փախստականը ինչքանով ա պատրաստ տեղափոխվել էտ երկրներ:
Հիմա փախսականների պահանջները այլանդակ աճել են, ու տեղացիք արդեն լուրջ հարցեր են դնում, թե ինչի պետք ա էտ փախստականը տարիներով անգյալի կյանք վարի ու միջինացված ապրի: 
Մեր պապերը որ ժամանակին փախստական էին, ոչ մի մշտական օգնություն չէին ստանում ասենք ԱՄՆ-ում, այլ գնում էին համբալություն էին անում եթե ուրիշ գործ չէին ճարում:
Հիմա էտ փախստականությունը շատերի համար դարձել ա մասնագիտություն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ոչ մեկն էլ աչք չի փակում, հարցը էն ա, թե էտ փախստականը ինչ ա անելու էտ երկրներում: Ու նաև թե էտ փախստականը ինչքանով ա պատրաստ տեղափոխվել էտ երկրներ:
> Հիմա փախսականների պահանջները այլանդակ աճել են, ու տեղացիք արդեն լուրջ հարցեր են դնում, թե ինչի պետք ա էտ փախստականը տարիներով անգյալի կյանք վարի ու միջինացված ապրի: 
> Մեր պապերը որ ժամանակին փախստական էին, ոչ մի մշտական օգնություն չէին ստանում ասենք ԱՄՆ-ում, այլ գնում էին համբալություն էին անում եթե ուրիշ գործ չէին ճարում:
> Հիմա էտ փախստականությունը շատերի համար դարձել ա մասնագիտություն


Ուրեմն նախ փախստականներն անգյալի կյանք չեն ապրում։ Հաճախ տարիներով անգործ են, որտև ըստ բազմաթիվ զարգացած պետությունների օրենքների փախստականն ահագին ժամանակ աշխատելու իրավունք չունի։ Ու տենց տարիներով մնում են, մինչև աշխատելու իրավունք ստանան։ Երկրորդ, փախստականների պահանջներն աճելն ի՞նչ ա նշանակում։ Որ չեն ուզում իրանց սաղ կյանքով մեկ Թուրքիայի վրաններում փտեն, հանուն ավելի լավ կյանքի կյանքները դնում են վտանգի տակ ու հազարավոր եվրոներ ծախսում, որ հասնեն ավելի ապահով տեղ, է՞դ ա պահանջներ դնելը։ 

Մեր պապերի ժամանակ փախստականներին, փաստորեն, ավելի լավ են ընդունել։ Իզուր ա քեզ թվում, թե մեր օրերի փախստականը պատրաստ չի իրա մասնագիտությունից ցածր աշխատանք կատարելու։ Բայց փախստականը կարա էդ բոլոր երկրներում իրա հմտությունները կիրառի, եթե մենակ թույլ տան։ Իրանց մեջ լիքն են բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցողները։ Խնդրեմ, նույն Հալեպը, որ հիմա ռումբերի տակ ա, էնտեղ բնակվող լիքը հայ բժիշկների գիտեմ, որ աշխարհով մեկ սփռված դուռ են ծեծում, որ իրանց ընդունեն։

----------

Sky (12.10.2016), Աթեիստ (12.10.2016), Շինարար (13.10.2016), Տրիբուն (12.10.2016)

----------


## ivy

Աշխատելու մասին՝ Գերմանիայի դեպքում:

Փախստականները Գերմանիայում փախստական ստատուսի մեջ մտնելուց երեք ամիս անց արդեն իրավունք ունեն աշխատելու ու իհարկե նաև սովորելու: Ավելին, իրենց հետագա վիճակը շատ հաճախ հենց դրանով էլ որոշվում է, թե արդյոք ձեռքերը ծալած նստել են, թե աշխատանքի են անցել կամ կրթության: Ըստ դրա մեծանում կամ փոքրանում են իրենց կեցության իրավունքի շանսերը: 

Փաստն էն է, որ շատերը նախընտրում են չաշխատել, որովհետև աշխատած փողի միայն չնչին մասն է իրենց մնում. մյուսը հանձնվում է պետությանը՝ որպես իրենց պահող օրգան: Ու էս երկրում դա մեծ խնդիր է՝ նաև փախստականների թեմայից դուրս: Լավ կրթություն չունեցող մարդիկ չեն կարող շատ վաստակել ու մոտավորապես էնքան են ստանում, որքան գործազուրկների սոցիալական օգնությունն է պետությունից: Էդ պատճառով շատերը մտածում են՝ ինչի աշխատեմ, եթե չաշխատելու դեպքում նույնքան գումարն եմ ստանալու պետությունից: Իսկ եթե կիսով չափ աշխատեմ, էդ գումարի մեծ մասը միևնույն է պետությանն եմ հանձնելու, քանի որ էդպես է կարգը, քանի դեռ կախման մեջ եմ պետությունից: 

Դրա համար գալիս է ավելի կարևոր հարց՝ փախստականներին կրթելը, որ աշխատանքի լավ հնարավորություններ ունենան, լավ վաստակեն ու ուզենան աշխատել: Կրթության համար առաջին նախապայմանն էլ լեզուն է: Բայց շատերն արդեն էն տարիքում են գալիս կամ էնպիսի կրթական բեքգրաունդ ունեն, ավելի շուտ՝ դրա կատարյալ բացակայություն, որ նոր լեզուն լավ սովորելու շանսերը շատ չնչին են լինում: Ջահելներն ավելի շատ շանսեր ունեն ու ավելի արագ են ինտեգրվում:
Իսկ մյուսները մնում են պետության վզին: Ու թեև ամեն ինչի իրավունքն էլ ունեն, բայց էդ իրավուքններից չեն օգտվում, որովհետև ինտեգրված չեն: Առանց կրթության էլ էնքան ցածր աշխատավարձ են ստանալու, որ ոչ մի մոտիվացիա չկա էդ աշխատանքին գնալու, եթե էդքան գումար էսպես թե էնպես պետությունից ստանում են: Ու հա, անգյալանում են նաև, որովհետև մոտիվացիա չկա:

Այ էս է գլխավոր խնդիրը, ու ինչ-որ տեղ սա փակ շրջան է: Շատ դժվար է էդ մարդկանց ինտեգրման հարցը լուծելը: Պետությունն իրենց վերցնում է՝ որպես իր ծերացող երկրի ծնելիության հարցի լուծում՝ էն հույսով, որ եթե իրենք չէ, ապա իրենց երեխաներն արդեն ինտեգրված կլինեն, «գերմանացի» կդառնան, կսովորեն, կաշխատեն: Իսկ ծնողները էդպես էլ մնում են՝ ոչ մի բանի պիտանի: 
Ես հենց իրենց ինտեգրացիայով եմ զբաղվում ու գիտեմ, թե ինչ դժվար է էդ մարդկանց համար մի չնչին դուռ անգամ բացելը:

----------

anslov (13.10.2016), Freeman (13.10.2016), Աթեիստ (13.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աշխատելու մասին՝ Գերմանիայի դեպքում:
> 
> Փախստականները Գերմանիայում փախստական ստատուսի մեջ մտնելուց երեք ամիս անց արդեն իրավունք ունեն աշխատելու ու իհարկե նաև սովորելու: Ավելին, իրենց հետագա վիճակը շատ հաճախ հենց դրանով էլ որոշվում է, թե արդյոք ձեռքերը ծալած նստել են, թե աշխատանքի են անցել կամ կրթության: Ըստ դրա մեծանում կամ փոքրանում են իրենց կեցության իրավունքի շանսերը: 
> 
> Փաստն էն է, որ շատերը նախընտրում են չաշխատել, որովհետև աշխատած փողի միայն չնչին մասն է իրենց մնում. մյուսը հանձնվում է պետությանը՝ որպես իրենց պահող օրգան: Ու էս երկրում դա մեծ խնդիր է՝ նաև փախստականների թեմայից դուրս: Լավ կրթություն չունեցող մարդիկ չեն կարող շատ վաստակել ու մոտավորապես էնքան են ստանում, որքան գործազուրկների սոցիալական օգնությունն է պետությունից: Էդ պատճառով շատերը մտածում են՝ ինչի աշխատեմ, եթե չաշխատելու դեպքում նույնքան գումար եմ ստանալու պետությունից: Իսկ եթե կիսով չափ աշխատեմ, էդ գումարի մեծ մասը միևնույն է պետությանն եմ հանձնելու, քանի որ էդպես է կարգը, քանի դեռ կախման մեջ եմ պետությունից: 
> 
> Դրա համար գալիս է ավելի կարևոր հարց՝ փախստականներին կրթելը, որ աշխատանքի լավ հնարավորություններ ունենան, լավ վաստակեն ու ուզենան աշխատել: Կրթության համար առաջին նախապայմանն էլ լեզուն է: Բայց շատերն արդեն էն տարիքում են գալիս կամ էնպիսի կրթական բեքգրաունդ ունեն ավելի շուտ՝ դրա կատարյալ բացակայություն, որ նոր լեզուն լավ սովորելու շանսերը շատ չնչին են լինում: Ջահելներն ավելի շատ շանսեր ունեն ու ավելի արագ են ինտեգրվում:
> Իսկ մյուսները մնում են պետության վզին: Ու թեև ամեն ինչի իրավունքն էլ ունեն, բայց էդ իրավուքններից չեն օգտվում, որովհետև ինտեգրված չեն: Առանց կրթության էլ էնքան ցածր աշխատավարձ են ստանալու, որ ոչ մի մոտիվացիա չկա էդ աշխատանքին գնալու, եթե էդքան գումար էսպես թե էնպես պետությունից ստանում են: Ու հա, անգյալանում են նաև, որովհետև մոտիվացիա չկա:
> 
> ...


Ռիփ, բայց դու աշխատում ես հենց կրթություն չունեցող ու «անհույս» փախստականների հետ, չէ՞։ Բոլոր փախստականների մեջ քանի՞ տոկոս են իրանք կազմում։ Երկրի բնակչության համեմատ քանի՞ տոկոս են կազմում։ Շատ ժամանակ կրթություն ստացած փախստականներ են գալիս, ու աշխատելու իրանց միակ իրական բարիերը լեզուն ա, էն էլ արագ սովորում են (կոնկրետ Դանիայում 4-6 ամսում հասցնում են պահանջված մակարդակի իմանալ), բայց արանքում պետությունն ա հազարումի դեբիլ բյուրոկրատական բարիերներ ստեղծում։ Ասենք, օրինակ, վերջերս մի իրաքցի փախստական բժշկի հետ էի խոսում։ Նախ պատմեց, թե ինչ կոշմարների մեջ ա էղել Հորդանանում ու Թուրքիայում։ Ասենք, աշխատում էր ուրիշի անվան տակ, շատ ավելի ցածր գնով, քան տեղացի բժիշկները, իրան աշխատանքի «տեղավորածն» էլ էդ քիչ փողի մեծ մասը ձեռից առնում էր։ Մի խոսքով, մարդը էկել-հասել ա Դանիա որպես փախստական, ուզում ա բժշկական լիցենզիայի քննությունները հանձնի, բայց ուղղակի կորել ա ստեղի համակարգի մեջ։ Լիցենզիայի քննություն հանձնելու մենակ դիմումը արժե 7000 դոլար։ Որտեղի՞ց փախստականն էդքան փող ունենա։ Ու ուզում ա փող աշխատի, որ կարողանա դիմումը հանձնի, բայց աշխատելու իրավունք չունի։ 

Ու այ սենց լիքը այլ մասնագիտություն ունեցողներ կան, որ ձեռքները քոր ա գալիս, որ աշխատեն, բայց պետությունն իրանց թակարդն ա գցել։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.10.2016)

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, կրթություն ասելով՝ նկատի ունեմ, էս երկրում ստացած կրթությունը: Գերմանիան շատ խիստ է վերաբերում այլ երկրներում ստացած դիպլոմներին, պիտի էդ դիպլոմը նախ «ճանաչվի», ու փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ սովորաբար «չի ճանաչվում»: Էն մարդը, ով էս երկրում ոչ մի կրթական դուռ չի ծեծել, լավ աշխատանքի շատ քիչ հեռանկար ունի: Կա նաև միայն քննություններ հանձնելու տարբերակը, բայց ոչ բոլոր մասնագիտությունների համար, ու ոնց որ դու նշեցիր՝ դա երկար բյուրոկրատական քաշքշուք է, ու հաճախ՝ լրիվ անօգուտ:
Ու սա դեռ էն մարդկանց մասին, ովքեր էդ կրթությունն իրենց երկրում ստացել են (ինձ մոտ էդպիսիք էլ են լինում, թեև ավելի քիչ), իսկ Գերմանիա եկածների մեծ մասը սկի դա էլ չունի: Աֆղանստանից եկած համարյա ոչ մի կին անգամ դպրոցական լրիվ կրթություն չունի, Իրաքն էլ հաճախ նույնն է: Լրիվ կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակ է: Եթե տարիքով փոքր են, կհասցնեն էստեղ մի երկու տարի դպրոց գնալ, հետո արդեն հեշտ է՝ տեխնիկում, մասնագիտացում և այլն: Բայց մեծերը լրիվ կորած են: Ու լացելու բան է: Ի՞նչ անես Իրաքից եկած եզդի կնոջ հետ՝ առանց ոչ մի կրթության ու հետն էլ մի երեք երեխայով:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.10.2016), Գաղթական (15.10.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Բյուր, կրթություն ասելով՝ նկատի ունեմ, էս երկրում ստացած կրթությունը: Գերմանիան շատ խիստ է վերաբերում այլ երկրներում ստացած դիպլոմներին, պիտի էդ դիպլոմը նախ «ճանաչվի», ու փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ սովորաբար «չի ճանաչվում»:


Ոչ միայն Գերմանիան, այլ նաև համարյա բոլոր զարգացած արևմտյան երկրները, մանավանդ բժշկի դիպլոմին- ԱՄՆ, Կանադա, Ավստրալիա, Մեծ Բրիտանիա: Ու նրանք ունեն դրա համար բոլոր հիմքերը: 
Պատկերացնում եմ, Երևանի բժշկականի դիպլոմի համեմատական կշիռը ԱՄն-ի դիպլոմի հետ: Անգամ քույրական համալսարանական կրթություն կարող են ստանալ միմիայն բացարձակ սովորող ուսանեղները: 
Էլ չեմ ասում հայ-բուսակ ու նման դիպլոմների մասին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ միայն Գերմանիան, այլ նաև համարյա բոլոր զարգացած արևմտյան երկրները, մանավանդ բժշկի դիպլոմին- ԱՄՆ, Կանադա, Ավստրալիա, Մեծ Բրիտանիա: Ու նրանք ունեն դրա համար բոլոր հիմքերը: 
> Պատկերացնում եմ, Երևանի բժշկականի դիպլոմի համեմատական կշիռը ԱՄն-ի դիպլոմի հետ: Անգամ քույրական համալսարանական կրթություն կարող են ստանալ միմիայն բացարձակ սովորող ուսանեղները: 
> Էլ չեմ ասում հայ-բուսակ ու նման դիպլոմների մասին:





> Բյուր, կրթություն ասելով՝ նկատի ունեմ, էս երկրում ստացած կրթությունը: Գերմանիան շատ խիստ է վերաբերում այլ երկրներում ստացած դիպլոմներին, պիտի էդ դիպլոմը նախ «ճանաչվի», ու փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ սովորաբար «չի ճանաչվում»: Էն մարդը, ով էս երկրում ոչ մի կրթական դուռ չի ծեծել, լավ աշխատանքի շատ քիչ հեռանկար ունի: Կա նաև միայն քննություններ հանձնելու տարբերակը, բայց ոչ բոլոր մասնագիտությունների համար, ու ոնց որ դու նշեցիր՝ դա երկար բյուրոկրատական քաշքշուք է, ու հաճախ՝ լրիվ անօգուտ:
> Ու սա դեռ էն մարդկանց մասին, ովքեր էդ կրթությունն իրենց երկրում ստացել են (ինձ մոտ էդպիսիք էլ են լինում, թեև ավելի քիչ), իսկ Գերմանիա եկածների մեծ մասը սկի դա էլ չունի: Աֆղանստանից եկած համարյա ոչ մի կին անգամ դպրոցական լրիվ կրթություն չունի, Իրաքն էլ հաճախ նույնն է: Լրիվ կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակ է: Եթե տարիքով փոքր են, կհասցնեն էստեղ մի երկու տարի դպրոց գնալ, հետո արդեն հեշտ է՝ տեխնիկում, մասնագիտացում և այլն: Բայց մեծերը լրիվ կորած են: Ու լացելու բան է: Ի՞նչ անես Իրաքից եկած եզդի կնոջ հետ՝ առանց ոչ մի կրթության ու հետն էլ մի երեք երեխայով:


Զարմանալիորեն նույն Գերմանիան բավական հեշտ ա ճանաչում գոնե Հայաստանի բժշկական դիպլոմը։ Լեզվի քննությունը հանձնում ես, դիպլոմն ուղարկում ճանաչման, ու մի քանի ամիս անց արդեն կարող ես աշխատել։ Իսկ բազմաթիվ արևմտյան երկրներում բժշկական դիպլոմ ճանաչելը եքա քննությունների շարքով ա անցնում, մի տեղ հեշտ, մի տեղ դժվար, բայց ամբողջ բյուրոկրատիան մի քանի տարի ու մի քանի հազար դոլար ա նստում։ 

Իրաքցի բժիշկը, որի մասին խոսում եմ, ի դեպ, կին ա։ 

Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ՝ հնարավոր ա համակարգը նենց փոխել, որ փախստականներն էլ օգուտ ստանան, հյուրընկալող պետությունն էլ։ Ասենք 15 թվին որ մեծ տատիկս ընկել էր Հունաստան, ինքն էլ կրթություն-բան չուներ, բայց ձեռագործ անել գիտեր, դրանք ծախելով ապրում էր։ Եթե մեկն իր երկրում հասարակությանը պիտանի ա էղել, ուրեմն նոր երկրում էլ կլինի։ Ուղղակի պետք ա գտնել՝ ոնց։

----------

Freeman (14.10.2016), John (13.10.2016), Գաղթական (15.10.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ասենք 15 թվին որ մեծ տատիկս ընկել էր Հունաստան, ինքն էլ կրթություն-բան չուներ, բայց ձեռագործ անել գիտեր, դրանք ծախելով ապրում էր։


Հիմա աշխարհում շատ բան է փոխվել մեր մեծ տատերից հետո, որոնք փախնում էին բոլոր ուղղություններով, մենակ թե կյանքները փրկեն: Ինֆորմացիոն, ինտերնետային այս օրերին մարդիկ էլի փախնում են շատ անգամ կյանքները փրկելու համար, բայց արդեն  գնում են կոնկրետ թարգետների վրա: Կոնկրետ երկիր, կոնկրետ քաղաք, անգամ կոնկրետ թաղամաս, լավ իմանալով կոնկրետ սոցիալական այն փաթեթը, որը իրենց հասնելու է: 
Դա էլ հանդիսանում է փախստականից երևացող բողոքի ու դժգոհության մեջ, եթե իր այդ թարգետից ինչ որ բան համառորեն չի հասնում իրեն, օրինակ չի կարողանում ընկնի բրիտանական սոցիալական փաթեթի մեջ:

----------


## Գաղթական

ՈՒրեմն ես Եվրոպայում հա՛մ փախստականի կարգավիճակ եմ ունեցել, հա՛մ միգրանտի, հա՛մ էլ՝ քաղաքացու..
բոլորի թե՛ դրական ու թե՛ բացսական կողմերը մաշկիս վրա զգացել եմ..

բնիկ եվրոպացիների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը չափից դուրս թյուր կարծիք ունի թե՛ փախստականների ու թե՛ միգրանտների մասին: ու դա ոչ թե իր մեղքով է, այլ՝ մեդիայի..

այստեղից ծնվում են ծայրահեղական ու ուլտրանացիոնալ տրամադրությունները բոլոր այլազգիների նկատմամբ..
ու, ինչպես և ցանկացած ռեակցիա, առաջացնում է հակազդեցություն եկվորների շրջանում..
հատկապես՝ մահմեդական բնակչության, քանի որ նացիոնալիզմի սուր ծայրը, առաջին հերթին, իրենց նկատմամբ է ուղղված..

էսպես եթե շարունակվի՝ 2 քայլ է մնում քաղաքացիական պատերազմի բորբոքման, ինչից կտուժի գլխավորապես բնիկ եվրոպացին..


ինչ վերաբերում է բուն փախստականներին..

օրինակները բերեմ ինքս ինձ վրա..

անձամբ ես՝ փախստական եղած ժամանակ, շատ երկար պայքարել եմ ինտեգչացիոն կուրսերին դոպուսկ ստանալու համար, ինչը միշտ մերժվում էր ֆինանսների բացակայության պատրվակով..
հոլանդերեն լեզուն սովորել եմ ինքնուսույցով ու համալսարան ընդունվելու համար վճարը հայթհայթել եմ մեկ այլ կազմակերպությունից՝ նրանց հետ հետագայում հետ վերադարձնելու պայմանագիր կնքելով..

թեև Հայաստանի դիպլոմս վերահաստատել էի, բայց դրանով հիմա էլ (քաղաքացիություն ստանալուց հետո) չի ստացվում նորմալ մասնագիտական աշխատանք գտնել, քանի որ անուն ազգանունս ֆլամանական չի..

փախստականի կարգավիճակ ունեցածս ժամանակ շաբաթական ստանում էի նպաստ 39€ ու չունեյի աշխատանքի իրավունք (միջին եվրոպացու աշխատավարձը 1500-1600€ է):


հիմա էլ ունեմ 2 ֆուլթայմ աշխատանք ու սեփական բիզնես: այսպիսով՝ փաստացի միջին վիճակագրական բելգիացուց 3 անգամ ավել հարկ եմ վճարում պետությանը: բայց դե հոմ արտաքին տեսքդ չփոխվե՞ց..
անծանոթ միջավայրում նենց են վրադ նայում՝ կարծես իրենց ափսեից հաց ես փախցրել, կամ խանութում նենց են հետևիցդ պտտում, կարծես հեսա ամեն ինչ հավաքելու ես տանես..


ինչպե՞ս պիտի լուծվի այսօրվա էս ճգնաժամը՝ չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ իրենց հանկարծ ավելի լավ չեն սկսելու վերաբերվել, քան մեզ մեր ժամանակ...

ձրիակերությանն էլ հավասարապես վատ եմ վերաբերվում՝ լինի հայ, արաբ թե բելգիացի (եթե ի վիճակի է աշխատելու, բայց նստած է պետության վզին)..

բայց սենց բան էլ կա.
մի պարսիկ ընտանիք կա, որ մեզ հետ բավական մոտ է..
ամուսինն ինադու անցավ սոցիալի..
ու համարյա նույն գումարն է ետ գցում, ինչ որ ֆուլ թայմ աշխատելիս.. դեռ մի բան էլ ավել..
ասենք՝ կարիքավորի ստատուս ունենալով՝ ինքը համարյա նույն մակերեսով տան համար 150€ է վճարում, ես՝ 600€, իր աղջիկը որդուս հետ նույն լողի խմբակն է հաճախում, ինքը 20€ է մուծում, ես՝ 180€..
ու սենց լիքը առավելություններ..

հիմա մարդը հարց է տալիս.
էլ ինչի՞ համար աշխատեմ..
ջհանդամ, թե չեն բամբասում...

----------

John (16.10.2016), Շինարար (15.10.2016)

----------


## anslov

> բնիկ եվրոպացիների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը չափից դուրս թյուր կարծիք ունի թե՛ փախստականների ու թե՛ միգրանտների մասին: ու դա ոչ թե իր մեղքով է, այլ՝ մեդիայի..


Կարե՞լի է մի քիչ մանրամասն ասել, թե ինչ "թյուր կարծիքի" մասին է գնում խոսքը: 

Ձեզ թվում է, էտ մարդիկ օդի մեջ են ապրում ու ասենք փարիզցին կամ աթենքցին ամենօրյա  չի շփվու՞մ ավազակաբարո-գպանահատ  արաբի, որը մետրոյի մատույցնեում պոլիսի աչքի առաջ թալանեց մի տուրիստի կամ բանդիտ, գրպանահատ ու դանակով ավտոբուսում ահաբեկող ալբանացու հե՞տ ,որը մի հատ դա անելուց վուլգար բառերով  հրապարակային հայոյում էր հույներին որպես հույն:  
/այս երկու օրինակին ես ինքս եմ ականատես եղել Փարիզի և Աթենքի կենտրոններում, ու ընդ որում երկու դեպքերում էլ ներկա ժողովուրդը ահաբեկված էր/:
Ինչի՞ եք թերագնահատում տեղացի եվրոպացիների տեսնելու ու անալիզ անելու հնարավոությունը: 
Մեդիան կարող է գեղեցկացնել, կամ էլ ծածկել իսկությունը, բայց մարդիկ մեկ է ռեակցիան են տալիս իրենց առօրյա  կյանքից ելնելով:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.10.2016), Բիձա (18.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարե՞լի է մի քիչ մանրամասն ասել, թե ինչ "թյուր կարծիքի" մասին է գնում խոսքը: 
> 
> Ձեզ թվում է, էտ մարդիկ օդի մեջ են ապրում ու ասենք փարիզցին կամ աթենքցին ամենօրյա  չի շփվու՞մ ավազակաբարո-գպանահատ  արաբի, որը մետրոյի մատույցնեում պոլիսի աչքի առաջ թալանեց մի տուրիստի կամ բանդիտ, գրպանահատ ու դանակով ավտոբուսում ահաբեկող ալբանացու հե՞տ ,որը մի հատ դա անելուց վուլգար բառերով  հրապարակային հայոյում էր հույներին որպես հույն:  
> /այս երկու օրինակին ես ինքս եմ ականատես եղել Փարիզի և Աթենքի կենտրոններում, ու ընդ որում երկու դեպքերում էլ ներկա ժողովուրդը ահաբեկված էր/:
> Ինչի՞ եք թերագնահատում տեղացի եվրոպացիների տեսնելու ու անալիզ անելու հնարավոությունը: 
> Մեդիան կարող է գեղեցկացնել, կամ էլ ծածկել իսկությունը, բայց մարդիկ մեկ է ռեակցիան են տալիս իրենց առօրյա  կյանքից ելնելով:


Մեդիան չի տեղեկացնում, որ փախստականը հազար ու մի բանի միջով պետք ա անցնի, որ ի վերջո կարողանա աշխատել։ Չի տեղեկացնում նաև, որ ասենք նույն հույնն էլ ա գրպանահատությամբ զբաղվում։ Չի տեղեկացնում նաև, որ ասենք հիվանդանոցներում լիքը արաբ ու պարսիկ բժիշկներ կան ու շատ ավելի լավն են, քան տեղացի դանիացի բժիշկները։ Չի տեղեկացնում, որ նույն պարամետրերով կամ նունիսկ ավելի լավ արաբ գիտնականն ավելի պակաս հավանական ա, որ պրոֆեսորի պաշտոն կստանա, քան սկանդինավցին։ Չի տեղեկացնում, որ IT ոլորտի աշխատողների 90%-ը հնդիկներ ու այլ օտարազգիներ են։ Ու ամենակարևորը չի տեղեկացնում, որ նպաստի վրա նստած տեղացիների ու փախստականների տոկոսային տարբերությունը շատ փոքր ա, էն դեպքում, երբ տեղացին լեզվի, նեթվորքի ու ինտեգրացիայի խնդիր չունի։ Չի տեղեկացնում, որ շատ փախստականներ բիզնես են սկսում ու աշխատատեղով ապահովում լիքը տեղացիների, որոնք այլապես գործազուրկ կլինեին ու նպաստի վրա նստած։

----------

Արշակ (16.10.2016), Գաղթական (16.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա աշխարհում շատ բան է փոխվել մեր մեծ տատերից հետո, որոնք փախնում էին բոլոր ուղղություններով, մենակ թե կյանքները փրկեն: Ինֆորմացիոն, ինտերնետային այս օրերին մարդիկ էլի փախնում են շատ անգամ կյանքները փրկելու համար, բայց արդեն  գնում են կոնկրետ թարգետների վրա: Կոնկրետ երկիր, կոնկրետ քաղաք, անգամ կոնկրետ թաղամաս, լավ իմանալով կոնկրետ սոցիալական այն փաթեթը, որը իրենց հասնելու է: 
> Դա էլ հանդիսանում է փախստականից երևացող բողոքի ու դժգոհության մեջ, եթե իր այդ թարգետից ինչ որ բան համառորեն չի հասնում իրեն, օրինակ չի կարողանում ընկնի բրիտանական սոցիալական փաթեթի մեջ:


Հիմիկվա ու մեր մեծ տատերի աշխարհի հիմնական տարբերությունն էն ա, որ հիմիկվա աշխարհն ավելի չհանդուրժող, էգոիստ ու թույլին չընդունող ա։ Իհարկե Եվրոպա հասած փախստականներից ամեն մեկը կարա քչից շատից կոնկրետ նպատակակետ ունենա։ Մեկի համար նպատակակետն էնքան որ Եվրոպա ընկնելն ա, լինի դա Հունգարիա, թե Իսլանդիա։ Մյուսի համար՝ Դյուսելդորֆի կողքի պստլիկ գյուղը։ Ու պատճառները տարբեր են. մեկը կարող ա ուղղակի ապահովություն ա ուզում, իսկ մյուսի հորեղբոր տղան արդեն Դյուսելդորֆի էդ պստլիկ գյուղում ա, ուզում ա մոտիկ լինի։ Բայց դա էական չի։

Էական ա հասկանալ էն, որ էդ փախստականները սկզբում հայտնվում են վտանգի զոնայի հարևան երկրներում. Լիբանան, Թուրքիա, Հորդանան։ Ապրում են ճամբարներում անմարդկային կյանքով, որտեղ կարգին ուտելիք չկա, աշխատանք չկա, ոչ մի բան չկա։ Հետո մի կերպ իրանց ունեցած կամ չունեցած փողերն իրար գլխի են հավաքում, որ ապօրինի տեղափոխիչներին իրական ճանապարհածախսի արժեքից 20-30 անգամ ավել փող տան, որ իրանց կյանքն ամեն առումով վտանգի ենթարկելով նստացնեն պլաստիկ նավի վրա ու հասցնեն որևէ ապահով երկիր։ Էդ մարդկանց ուզածն ընդամենը մի բան ա. ապահով երկիր գնալ։ Իհարկե, կլինեն մեջները, որ կուզենան ձրիակեր լինել ու նստել պետության վզին։ Բայց էդ ձրիակերներն ավելի շատ չեն, քան տվյալ պետության քաղաքացի ձրիակերները։ 

Ի դեպ, Կոպենհագենի ամենալավ փախլավայի խանութն իմ տնից տասը րոպեի հեռավորության վրա ա։ Սիրիացի փախստականների ընտանիք ա աշխատացնում։

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարե՞լի է մի քիչ մանրամասն ասել, թե ինչ "թյուր կարծիքի" մասին է գնում խոսքը: 
> 
> Ձեզ թվում է, էտ մարդիկ օդի մեջ են ապրում ու ասենք փարիզցին կամ աթենքցին ամենօրյա  չի շփվու՞մ ավազակաբարո-գպանահատ  արաբի, որը մետրոյի մատույցնեում պոլիսի աչքի առաջ թալանեց մի տուրիստի կամ բանդիտ, գրպանահատ ու դանակով ավտոբուսում ահաբեկող ալբանացու հե՞տ ,որը մի հատ դա անելուց վուլգար բառերով  հրապարակային հայոյում էր հույներին որպես հույն:  
> /այս երկու օրինակին ես ինքս եմ ականատես եղել Փարիզի և Աթենքի կենտրոններում, ու ընդ որում երկու դեպքերում էլ ներկա ժողովուրդը ահաբեկված էր/:
> Ինչի՞ եք թերագնահատում տեղացի եվրոպացիների տեսնելու ու անալիզ անելու հնարավոությունը: 
> Մեդիան կարող է գեղեցկացնել, կամ էլ ծածկել իսկությունը, բայց մարդիկ մեկ է ռեակցիան են տալիս իրենց առօրյա  կյանքից ելնելով:


Գիտեմ, լսել եմ, Գերմանիա էլ ազգականներ ունեմ, Հունաստան էլ: Բնական ա, որ տնտեսական, սոցիալական, քաղաքական վատ պայմաններում ապրած-մեծացած ժողովուրդները տարբեր են, վատ պայմաններում ապրող, մերժված մարդկանց համար ավելի հեշտ ա հանցագործ դառնալ, անընդւոնելի վարք դրսևորել, վատ միջավայր ընկնել էսպես ասած: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա փախստականների մուտք փակել կամ ատելությամբ լցվել ընդհանրապես բոլոր փախստականների հանդեպ: Փախստականները տեղափոխվում են նոր երկիր, նոր համակարգ, ու եթե մեկը խախտում ա օրենքները, խնդրեմ, թող պատժեն, բայց ոչ թե ընդհանրացնեն բոլորի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը: Մանավանդ որ էս հայերը մեծ-մեծ չեն խոսում, ձեր կարծիքով մենք արաբներից շա՞տ ենք տարբեր: Արաբական աշխարհը ընդ որումէս օրին ա Եվրոպայի ու Արևմուտքի երեսից ու Եվրոպական երկրները, հատկապես Ֆրանսիան, Մեծ Բրիտանիան անմիջական պատասխանատվոիւթյուն պետք ա ունենան առաջնահերթ ընդւոնելու ու հոգ տանելու էդ մարդկանց հանդեպ: 

Ես նենց եմ ջղայնանում էս խոսակցություններից: լավ ա էլի, ամբողջ աշխարհի եղածը կրած ներս կրենք, թալանենք, ոչ մի պայման չթողնենք էդ երկրներին զարգանալու, դեռ մի բան էլ նրանց անկախանալուց հետո փոխանակ օգնենք զարգանան կամ լավ գոնե չխառնվենք, անընդհատ նոր փորձանքների մեջ գցենք, մեզ նավթ ա պետք, դավայծե Սադամի հախից գանք, բան: Հետո էլ ճարահատյալ արաբները գան, ասենք՝ ավազակաբարո: Դե կներես, որ մեզ տասյնակ կամ հարյուրից ավել տարիներով թալանել եք, շատ փող եք ունեցել, ձեր սերունդներին կրթելու ու բարեկեցիկ ապագայով ապահովելու հնարավորություն եք ունեցել: Մենք էլ սենց ենք մեծացել: Ինձ մոտ ցանկացած Եվրոպացի կես բերան ուրիշ ձև ուզենա խոսա, ոչ թե էշ-էշ ականջներս կկախեմ ու կլսեմ ու կընդունեմ իրանց տեսակետը, այլ սիրուն պորտները տեղը կդնեմ: Հլա որ իմ ծանոթները միայն ու միայն հանդուրժող մարդիկ են ու ջանացավ էս հարցերում՝ թե ակադեմիայում, թե գյուղում հարևաններս ում հետ առիթ եմ ունեցել զրուցելու: 

Ընդհանրապես թե փախստականները ինչ չարիք են Եվրոպայի համար, մենակ Ռուսական մեդիայից եմ էսքան ժամանակ լսել:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.10.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչի՞ եք թերագնահատում տեղացի եվրոպացիների տեսնելու ու անալիզ անելու հնարավոությունը: 
> Մեդիան կարող է գեղեցկացնել, կամ էլ ծածկել իսկությունը, բայց մարդիկ մեկ է ռեակցիան են տալիս իրենց առօրյա  կյանքից ելնելով:


ամենևին չեմ թերագնահատում..
բայց և միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացուն գերագնահատել էլ պետք չի..

նախ ասեմ, որ, որքան էլ դա անհավատալի հնչի, շատ շատերը ընդհանրապես աշխարհագրությունից են թույլ ու իրոք քիչ տոկոս են կազմում մարդիկ, որոնք տարբեր երկրներով ու դրանց մշակույթով հետաքրքրված են (խոսքը չի գնում մասնագետների մասին)

ընդամենը 2 օրինակ.

մոտս աշխատող մի 40-ն անց տղա կա..
ոչ պրոֆեսոր է, ոչ հիմար..
որդու մասին պատմելիս (էդ էլ ասեմ՝ գլուխ էր գովում, որ 10 տարեկանում ԱՐԴԵՆ 10-ից մինչև 1 հետ հաշվել է կարողանում...) անունը տվեց..
հետաքրքրվեցի ծագումնաբանությամբ, քանի որ առաջին անգամ էի լսում..
Ֆրիսական է՝ ասեց..
հարցրեցի, թե ինչ որ հատուկ նշանակություն ունի, դրա համար է ընտրել, թե ուղղակի դուրն է եկել..
ասումա՝ դե ինձ միշտ վիկինգները դուր են եկել..
- հա, բայց վիկինգնե՞րը տուտ պրիչոմ..
- դե ոնց՝ ֆրիսները Սկանդինավիայում են..
սկզբից կարծեցի, թե կատակ է անում, բայց չէ..

այսինքն՝ չնայած որդու համար ֆրիսական անուն ընտրելուն՝ բելգիացին տեղյակ չէր, որ Ֆրիսլանդը դա հարևան Հոլանդիայում է, իսկ ֆրիսերենը՝ Հոլանդիայի երկու պետական լեզուներից մեկն է...

դա սովորական մարդ..

իսկ քաղաքապետարանի քարտուղարը՞..
որդուս համար ծննդական էի ձևակերպում, երբ հարցրեց, թե արդյո՞ք կարելի է նրան ներառել պետական վիճվարչության հաշվարկներում, որն ուսումնասիրում է, թե տարեկան երկրում ինչ ազգության քանի երեխա է ծնվում..
համաձայնեցի..
ավտոմատ գրեց՝ ռուս..
բայց խի՞ ռուս..
ասումա՝ դու Սովետում չե՞ս ծնվել - հա
մայրը Սովետում չի՞ ծնվել - հա..
բա չեղա՞վ ռուս..
..կես ժամից ավել պահանջվեց բացատրելու համար, որ «Սովետ»-ն ու «Ռուսաստան»-ը հոմանիշներ չեն..


սա ընդհանուր...

ինչ վերաբերում է մեդիային, փախստականներին ու միգրանտներին..

իհարկե ինձ էլ է տհաճ լսել կամ կարդալ այս կամ այն փախստականի նորանոր սխրանքների մասին..
մի տեղ կին է բռնաբարվել, մի տեղ անչափահաս տղա..
մի տեղ օրը ցերեկով մարդ են թալանել ու սպանել, մեկ ուրիշ տեղ մահմեդական սևերը քրիստոնյաների են խեղդել...

ասում ես մեդիան գեղեցկացնո՞ւմ է..
ամեն մի նման նորությունը մի քանի օր բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներով թմբկահարվում է..
հարց՝ ինչի՞..
բռնեք դեպորտ արեք, սատկացրեք, չգիտեմ՝ վառեք...
բայց ի՞նչ նպատակ ունի այլատյացության սերմանումը առանց էդ էլ էս չափից դուրս լարված իրավիճակում...

ու ամեն մի նոր թեման մի քանի օր մատի փաթաթան սարքելով ու անընդհատ այստեղից ու այնտեղից նման բաներ լսող միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացուն շատ դժվարա համոզել/ապացուցել, որ այլազգիների մեջ էլ հնարավորա նորմալ մարդիկ լինեն..

ու այո, հատուկենտ մարդիկ են, որ էդ այլազգիների հետ շփվում ու շփվելով խորանում են նրանց հուզող հարցերի մեջ (չհաշված գործի բերումով շփվողներին)..
հա՝ փողոցում տեսնում են, մեկը սևա, մյուսը՝ չադրայով, էն մեկն էլ խանութից բան էր ուզում առնել, բայց չէր կարող բացատրել, թե ինչ՝ լեզու չգիտեր..
շփո՞ւմ...

չկա քաղաքակրթությունների մեջ դիալոգ..
անգամ ամենամեծ համայնքները՝ թուրքերն ու մարոկկացիները (Բելգիայի դեպքում), ապրում են «մեկուսացած»..
պապական եկել հոծ խմբերով տեղավորվել են աղքատների թաղամասերում ու, մեծ մասամբ, տենց էլ մնացել..
հիմա փաստացի համարյա ամեն մի քիչ թե շատ նշանավոր քաղաքում ունեն ամբողջությամբ (կամ գրեթե) իրենցով բնակեցված թաղամասեր՝ իրենց խանութներով, դպրոց-մանկապարտեզներով..
արդյունքում անձամբ ճանաչում եմ շատ էստեղ ծնված մեծացած երրորդ սերնդի ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք տեղի լեզուն զռռ ակցենտով են խոսում...


այսպիսով եզրափակում եմ նույն մտքով.
միջին եվրոպացին լավ չի հասկանում, թե միգրանտ ասենք լեհերն ու ռումինացիները ինչ են կորցրել էստեղ, որ տենց ամբողջական գյուղերով գալիս են սեզոնային աշխատանքի ու ոչ բոլորը վերադառնում..
կամ ասենք փախստական սիրիացին ինչովա տարբերվում աֆղանացուց ու հայից...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ մոտ ցանկացած Եվրոպացի կես բերան ուրիշ ձև ուզենա խոսա, ոչ թե էշ-էշ ականջներս կկախեմ ու կլսեմ ու կընդունեմ իրանց տեսակետը, այլ սիրուն պորտները տեղը կդնեմ: Հլա որ իմ ծանոթները միայն ու միայն հանդուրժող մարդիկ են ու ջանացավ էս հարցերում՝ թե ակադեմիայում, թե գյուղում հարևաններս ում հետ առիթ եմ ունեցել զրուցելու: 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես թե փախստականները ինչ չարիք են Եվրոպայի համար, մենակ Ռուսական մեդիայից եմ էսքան ժամանակ լսել:


Ախ ես նենց եմ ուզում մի երկու տենց եվրոպացու հանդիպել, որ մի լավ տեղը դնեմ: Թարսի պես իմ շրջապատում էլ են սաղ կարգին մարդիկ: Բայց փաստորեն տենցները կան, որ էս անտեր ռասիստ կուսակցությանն էդքան ձայն են տալիս: Ու էս կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչներն էլ ռուսական մեդիայից ոչ պակաս շուխուռ են անում, թե փախստականներն ինչքան վատն են: Էն ա, վերջերս դրանցից մեկը հրապարակայնորեն ասեց, թե օտարերկրացիները գալիս են ստեղ, թալանում, բռնաբարում, էս էն անում, էն են անում: Անմիջապես ստորագրահավաք սկսվեց, որ էդ կնգան ձերբակալեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ամենևին չեմ թերագնահատում..
> բայց և միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացուն գերագնահատել էլ պետք չի..
> 
> նախ ասեմ, որ, որքան էլ դա անհավատալի հնչի, շատ շատերը ընդհանրապես աշխարհագրությունից են թույլ ու իրոք քիչ տոկոս են կազմում մարդիկ, որոնք տարբեր երկրներով ու դրանց մշակույթով հետաքրքրված են (խոսքը չի գնում մասնագետների մասին)
> 
> ընդամենը 2 օրինակ.
> 
> մոտս աշխատող մի 40-ն անց տղա կա..
> ոչ պրոֆեսոր է, ոչ հիմար..
> ...


Գաղթական ջան, թեմայից դուրս ասեմ, որ ֆրիսներն իրենց ֆրիսերենով երկու երկրներով մեկ սփռված են (մյուսը Գերմանիան ա): Ու պլյուս էդ գերմանական տարածքները մեկումեջ Դանիայի տիրապետության տակ ա էղել, մեկումեջ էլ ֆրիսներն առաջ են անցել, Դանիայի տարածքներ գրավել: Իհարկե, դա իրանց վիկինգ չի սարքում, բայց ուզում եմ ասել, որ իրանք մենակ Հոլանդիայով չեն սահմանափակվում, ու վիկինգների հետ կապելն էնքան էլ հեռու չի իրականությունից: 

Բայց դե համաձայն եմ, միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացու գիտելիքները պատմությունից ու աշխարհագրությունից խիստ կաղում են: Էս վերջերս էլ մեկին փորձում էի բացատրել, որ Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ Սովետը Գերմանիայի դեմ էր, ոչ թե կողմ, չէր հավատում, ասում էր՝ իրանց սաղ կյանք սովորացրել են, որ Հիտլերի ու Ստալինի միջև ախպերություն ա էղել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բայց դե համաձայն եմ, միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացու գիտելիքները պատմությունից ու աշխարհագրությունից խիստ կաղում են: Էս վերջերս էլ մեկին փորձում էի բացատրել, որ Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ Սովետը Գերմանիայի դեմ էր, ոչ թե կողմ, չէր հավատում, ասում էր՝ իրանց սաղ կյանք սովորացրել են, որ Հիտլերի ու Ստալինի միջև ախպերություն ա էղել:


խնդալու ա էս թեման ընդհանրապես։ Մեզ էլ սաղ կյանքներս չէին սովորացնում որ Ստալինն ու Հիտլերը ախպերություն էին անում սկզբում։ Երկու կողմից հարձակվեցին Լեհաստանը կիսեցին իրար մեջ։ Սովետը մերձբալթյան երկրները գրավեց։ ՈՒզում եր Ֆինլանիան գրավեր էն էլ խայտառակ պարտություն կրեց մի թիքա ազգից ( ի դեպ էս շատ թույն պատմական օրինակ պիտի ծառայի մեր համար, թե ոնց Ֆինները տենց փոքր թվաքանակով հսկա Սովետներին ծնկի բերեցին)‎։ Շատ հնարավոր ա որ էս սովետա–ֆիննականն պատերազմից հետո Հիտլերը որոշեց, որ ինչ ա էս սրանց եղածը որ, մտնենք ջարդենք։ ՈՒ դե սաղս էլ գիտենք հետո սովետն ինչ գնով դիմացավ (այ էս պահը եվրոպացիներին չեն պատմում  :Smile:  ): 

Հա մեկ էլ այ էս շատ բոց ա։ Հիմա Դոնեցկի հանրապետություն բան, որ պուտինին օգնության են կանչում‎։ Լրիվ նույն սցենարը 40թվին https://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%9...D%D0%B0_(1939)  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.10.2016), Տրիբուն (16.10.2016)

----------


## anslov

> ամենևին չեմ թերագնահատում..
> բայց և միջին վիճակագրական եվրոպացուն գերագնահատել էլ պետք չի..
> 
> նախ ասեմ, որ, որքան էլ դա անհավատալի հնչի, շատ շատերը ընդհանրապես աշխարհագրությունից են թույլ ու իրոք քիչ տոկոս են կազմում մարդիկ, որոնք տարբեր երկրներով ու դրանց մշակույթով հետաքրքրված են (խոսքը չի գնում մասնագետների մասին)
> 
> ընդամենը 2 օրինակ.
> 
> մոտս աշխատող մի 40-ն անց տղա կա..
> ոչ պրոֆեսոր է, ոչ հիմար..
> ...


Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, թե աշխարհի որ մի մասում է ուրիշ ձև: Ասենք Երևանում: Բռնիր մի անցորդ, և հարցրու ասենք պարսկական մշակույթից, կամ ազգային բաղադրիչներից, կամ ցանկացած աշխարհագրական հարց:
Տո ին՞չ անցորդ, ի՞նչ պարսկական մշակույթ:
Երևանում լիքը մարդ մինչև ղարաբաղյան հարցը, գաղափար անգամ չուներ թե Ղարաբաղը որտեղ է, ու այնտեղ ովքեր են բնակվում... Էս էլ էսպես ասած սովետական ֆունդամենտալ կրթությամբ: 
ԱՄն-ի համալսարանի երևանցի պոֆեսոր. ով ամբողջ գիտակից կյանքը /35 տարի / ապրել է Երևանուի կենտրոնում ու դասավանդել պոլիտեխնիկում, տեղյակ չէր թե որտեղ է գտնվում Աշտարակը  :LOL: :
Չինական համալսարանականների հետ էի խոսում ու խոսք գնաց Փարիզի մասին:Գաղափար անգամ չունեին, թե որտեղ է Փարիզը: 
Կամ խոսա հիմիկվա միջինացված հայաստանցու աշխարհագրական գիտելիքներից, մինչև միջինացված եվրոպացուն քննադատելը: Իմ  համադասարանին  քննության ժամանակ հարցրեցին թե որտեղ է Աֆրիկան, երկար մտորումներից հետո գնաց ցույց տվեց Անտարկտիդան  :LOL:  : 




> ինչ վերաբերում է մեդիային, փախստականներին ու միգրանտներին..
> 
> իհարկե ինձ էլ է տհաճ լսել կամ կարդալ այս կամ այն փախստականի նորանոր սխրանքների մասին..
> մի տեղ կին է բռնաբարվել, մի տեղ անչափահաս տղա..
> մի տեղ օրը ցերեկով մարդ են թալանել ու սպանել, մեկ ուրիշ տեղ մահմեդական սևերը քրիստոնյաների են խեղդել...
> 
> ասում ես մեդիան գեղեցկացնո՞ւմ է..
> ամեն մի նման նորությունը մի քանի օր բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներով թմբկահարվում է..
> հարց՝ ինչի՞..
> ...


Երբ որ միգրանտների քանակը անցնում է որոշակի կրիտիկական թվից, ապա պատկերը լինում է այդպիսին ցանկացած երկրում, որտեղ որ կա ազգային մեծամասնություն: Օրինակ Հայաստանում, երբ որ ազերներ էին ապրում այստեղ: Քանի որ նրանք իրենց անկլավուվ էին ապրում Երևանի հենց կենտրոնում /ռոսիա կթ-ի տարածք/, կամ էլ հայաստանյան որևէ գյուղում, ապա տեղացիները հիմնականում վախենում էին ու խուսափում էին մտնել նրանց տարածք: Անգամ օրենքի պաշպանները: Ու սենց պարադոքսալ վիճակ էր, որ դու քո երկրում օտարազգիներից սկսում էին վախենալ ու խուսափել: Նույնը Բաքվում էր, Թբիլիսիում, Ռոստովում, Ստավրապոլում, Բեռլինում,Փարիզում... ու ամենուր: Եթե կար կրիտիկականն քանակն անցած անկլավ: 
 Ու նրանց հետ հիմնականում "հարցերը լուծվում են" պատերազմական իրավիճակներում, երբ բոլորին անխտիր, անկախ պաշտոնից, դիպլոմներից, լեզվի իմացությունից ու ինտելեկտի աստիճանից մի քանի օրվա մեջ դեպորտ են անում շատ բռի ձևով:  Այնպես որ խառը ժամանակ եվրոպայում պետք է միշտ  "չամադանները կապած պահել": 
Դա անգամ սպառնում է ԱՄՆ-ի հարավային շրջանների մեքսիկներին, չնայած ԱՄՆ-ը բազմազգ երկիր է: Էլ չեմ ասում Ռուսաստանի հայերի, վրացիների... մասին: Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինին անգամ իրենց դարավոր ապրած տարածքներից չեչեններին, թաթարներին, հայերին, հույներին դեպորտ արին անմարդաբնակ տարածքներ: 
Այնպես որ գաղթականները պետք ա աղոթեն, որ եվրոպայում իրավիճակը պատերազմականին չմոտենա, այլապես բնականորեն կկորցնեն ամեն ինչ, ինչ որ ունեն այնտեղ, դեռ կյանքի համար էլ որոշակի լուրջ վտանգներով: 
Ու էտ "դեպորտի" ժամանակ տեղացին հեչ էլ շահագրգրված չէ, որ իրարից տարանջատի սիրացուն հայից ու աֆղանցուց:

Ինչ վերաբեվում է քաղաքակրթությունների միջև երկխոսությունը, ապա դա լինում է էն ժամանակ, երբ այդ քաղաքակրթությունները կիսելու բան չեն ունենում: Հերիք է մեկը մեկի "հացը ուտի". ու քաղաքակրթությունները երկխոսությունից անցնում են իրար մորթելուն: Անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ երգեր էին երգում իրար հետ ախպերության ու բարեկամության մասին /ասենք հայերս ու ազերիները, մինչև ղարաբաղյան կռիվ, կամ ռուսները ու գերմանացիք, մինչև իրանց հերթական կռիվ/: Դա է մարդկության ամբողջ պատմությունը, ու այս առումով ոչինչ չի փոխվել մարդկության պատմական զարգացման ընթացքում:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երբ որ միգրանտների քանակը անցնում է որոշակի կրիտիկական թվից, ապա պատկերը լինում է այդպիսին ցանկացած երկրում, որտեղ որ կա ազգային մեծամասնություն: Օրինակ Հայաստանում, երբ որ ազերներ էին ապրում այստեղ: Քանի որ նրանք իրենց անկլավուվ էին ապրում Երևանի հենց կենտրոնում /ռոսիա կթ-ի տարածք/, կամ էլ հայաստանյան որևէ գյուղում, ապա տեղացիները հիմնականում վախենում էին ու խուսափում էին մտնել նրանց տարածք: Անգամ օրենքի պաշպանները: Ու սենց պարադոքսալ վիճակ էր, որ դու քո երկրում օտարազգիներից սկսում էին վախենալ ու խուսափել: Նույնը Բաքվում էր, Թբիլիսիում, Ռոստովում, Ստավրապոլում, Բեռլինում,Փարիզում... ու ամենուր: Եթե կար կրիտիկականն քանակն անցած անկլավ: 
>  Ու նրանց հետ հիմնականում "հարցերը լուծվում են" պատերազմական իրավիճակներում, երբ բոլորին անխտիր, անկախ պաշտոնից, դիպլոմներից, լեզվի իմացությունից ու ինտելեկտի աստիճանից մի քանի օրվա մեջ դեպորտ են անում շատ բռի ձևով:  Այնպես որ խառը ժամանակ եվրոպայում պետք է միշտ  "չամադանները կապած պահել": 
> Դա անգամ սպառնում է ԱՄՆ-ի հարավային շրջանների մեքսիկներին, չնայած ԱՄՆ-ը բազմազգ երկիր է: Էլ չեմ ասում Ռուսաստանի հայերի, վրացիների... մասին: Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինին անգամ իրենց դարավոր ապրած տարածքներից չեչեններին, թաթարներին, հայերին, հույներին դեպորտ արին անմարդաբնակ տարածքներ: 
> Այնպես որ գաղթականները պետք ա աղոթեն, որ եվրոպայում իրավիճակը պատերազմականին չմոտենա, այլապես բնականորեն կկորցնեն ամեն ինչ, ինչ որ ունեն այնտեղ, դեռ կյանքի համար էլ որոշակի լուրջ վտանգներով: 
> Ու էտ "դեպորտի" ժամանակ տեղացին հեչ էլ շահագրգրված չէ, որ իրարից տարանջատի սիրացուն հայից ու աֆղանցուց:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբեվում է քաղաքակրթությունների միջև երկխոսությունը, ապա դա լինում է էն ժամանակ, երբ այդ քաղաքակրթությունները կիսելու բան չեն ունենում: Հերիք է մեկը մեկի "հացը ուտի". ու քաղաքակրթությունները երկխոսությունից անցնում են իրար մորթելուն: Անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ երգեր էին երգում իրար հետ ախպերության ու բարեկամության մասին /ասենք հայերս ու ազերիները, մինչև ղարաբաղյան կռիվ, կամ ռուսները ու գերմանացիք, մինչև իրանց հերթական կռիվ/: Դա է մարդկության ամբողջ պատմությունը, ու այս առումով ոչինչ չի փոխվել մարդկության պատմական զարգացման ընթացքում:


Տարիներ առաջ Հոլանդիայի Խրոնինգեն քաղաքում էի ապրում։ Էնտեղի կոնկրետ թաղամաս համարվում էր վտանգավոր, որովհետև Անտիլներից ու Սուրինամից եկած միգրանտները շատություն էին անում էնտեղ (ի դեպ, հիշենք, որ թե՛ Անտիլները, թե՛ Սուրինամը Նիդեռլանդների գաղութ են եղել կամ մինչև հիմա էլ գաղութ են): Թարսի պես ես էդ թաղամասում էի ապրում: Սկզբում վախենում էի գիշերները դուրս գալ: Հետո որ մի քանի անգամ դուրս էկա, տեսա խաղաղ ա, էլ չվախեցա: Իսկ ավելի ուշ իմացա, որ էդ թաղամասը հեչ էլ ավելի վտանգավոր չի, քան քաղաքի՝ բացառապես հոլանդացիներով բնակեցված թաղամասերը: Ուղղակի ինչ ա թե էնտեղ օտարազգիների խտությունը մեծ էր, լեգենդներ էին պտտվում: Ի դեպ, ակումբի Արփինեն էլ ա էդ նույն թաղամասում պակիստանցու տանն ապրել: Ինքն էլ կարա պատմի, թե ինչ հանգիստ տեղ էր:

Ասածս ինչ ա: Հաճախ օտարազգիների շրջանում հանցավորությունը չափազանցված ա: Իհարկե, որոշ երկրներում որոշ ազգության ներկայացուցիչների մոտ կարող ա ավելի շատ լինի, բայց դա նրանից չի, որ ինքն արաբ կամ պակիստանցի ա, այլ նախ սոցիալական ստատուսը պետք ա հաշվի առնվի, անցած ճամփան և այլն (ոնց որ ասում են, correlation is not causation): Էս վերջերս օրինակ Դանիայի ոստիկանությունը հանցավորության թվեր ա հրապարակել: Շատ խելացի ձևով ոչ մի բան չի ասվում, թե դանիացիների կողմից արվող հանցագործություններն ինչ թիվ են կազմում (իսկ դա հաստատ չի կարա զրո լինի, որովհետև ինչքան հուրի-փերի ազգ լինեն, մեկ ա հանցագործներ կան): Ու պարզվում ա՝ Դանիայում հանցագործություն անող օտարերկրացիների մեփ թոփ երեքում ո՛չ թուրքերն են, ո՛չ արաբները, ո՛չ սոմալացիները: Հենց իրանց ախպեր եվրոպացիներն են. ռումինացիներ, լեհեր ու լիտվացիներ:

Էս բոլոր բաները շատ կարևոր ա մեդիայով հաղորդելը, բացատրելը, որ փախստականներն ավելի վտանգավոր չեն, քան քո ախպեր բլոնդ ու կապուտաչյա լիտվացիները, կարելի ա նաև անալիզ անել սոցիալական խմբերը համեմատելով, ոչ թե ազգությունը: Չեն անում:

Իսկ եթե Եվրոպան մի օր որոշի իրա՝ ոչ քաղաքացի բնակիչներին ճամփի, առաջինն ինքն ա դրանից տուժելու: Ընկերներիցս մեկը նույնիսկ ասում էր՝ կարելի ա սոցիալական էքսպերիմենտ անել ու տեսնել, թե ով ա տուժելու: Էսօրվա օրով միգրանտները մեծ օգուտ են տալիս Եվրոպային: Հենց իրանց հանեցին, ո՛չ հավաքարար են ունենալու, ո՛չ դայակ, ո՛չ էժան սննդի օբյեկտներ, ո՛չ անհրաժեշտ թվով բժիշկներ ու քույրեր, ո՛չ անհրաժեշտ թվով IT մասնագետներ: Ու էդպես շարունակ: Նենց որ ոչ թե թող միգրանտները նստեն-սպասեն, թե երբ են իրանց հանելու, այլ Եվրոպան թող լավ մտածի տենց բան անելուց առաջ:

----------

John (17.10.2016), Շինարար (16.10.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ..Նենց որ ոչ թե թող միգրանտները նստեն-սպասեն, թե երբ են իրանց հանելու, այլ Եվրոպան թող լավ մտածի տենց բան անելուց առաջ:


Բյուր, ծայրահեղ իրավիճակներում ոչ մեկը սոց հարցում չի անելու, որ պարզի թե ինչ հետևանքներ ա ունենալու մարդկանց բռնի տեղահանելը, ու ով ա շահելու դրանից, ով ա տուժելու։ Բռնելու են ու հանեն։

Սովետի ծամանակ Երևանի շուկաների պտուղ բանջարեղենի ու հատկապես կանաչեղենի մեծ մասը Մասիսի շրջանի ադրբեջանցիներն էին բերում։ Իրանց հանելուց առաջ ոչ մեկը չմտածեց, որ մի քանի տարի էտ հողերը մշակող չի լինելու։ Ոչ էլ թուրքերն ու ազեևիներն են մտածել, որ հայերու իրանց երկրում բժիշկ են, արհեստավոր են, շինարար են .... Եվրոպական մեծ դեպոռտը տեղի ա ունեցել 70 տարի առաջ, իսկ բալկաններում ընդամենը 15 տարի առաջ։ Տակ չտո, ես համաձայն եմ էս մարդու հետ, մարդկությունն առանձնապես չի փոխվել ու իրա բարձր գիտակցության վրա հույս դնելը միամտություն ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ծայրահեղ իրավիճակներում ոչ մեկը սոց հարցում չի անելու, որ պարզի թե ինչ հետևանքներ ա ունենալու մարդկանց բռնի տեղահանելը, ու ով ա շահելու դրանից, ով ա տուժելու։ Բռնելու են ու հանեն։
> 
> Սովետի ծամանակ Երևանի շուկաների պտուղ բանջարեղենի ու հատկապես կանաչեղենի մեծ մասը Մասիսի շրջանի ադրբեջանցիներն էին բերում։ Իրանց հանելուց առաջ ոչ մեկը չմտածեց, որ մի քանի տարի էտ հողերը մշակող չի լինելու։ Ոչ էլ թուրքերն ու ազեևիներն են մտածել, որ հայերու իրանց երկրում բժիշկ են, արհեստավոր են, շինարար են .... Եվրոպական մեծ դեպոռտը տեղի ա ունեցել 70 տարի առաջ, իսկ բալկաններում ընդամենը 15 տարի առաջ։ Տակ չտո, ես համաձայն եմ էս մարդու հետ, մարդկությունն առանձնապես չի փոխվել ու իրա բարձր գիտակցության վրա հույս դնելը միամտություն ա։


Դե էդ եմ ասում՝ հանում են, թող հանեն: Մի վայրկյանում մի քանի համակարգ միանգամից կոլապսի ա ենթարկվելու, իրանք են տուժելու: Ստեղ մենակ կանաչի ծախողներով չի, որ առանց կանաչու յոլա գնան: Առաջինը հարկատու մեծ ընկերություններն են վեր կենալու, գնան Հնդկաստաններում ու Չինաստաններում դիրքավորվեն:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դե էդ եմ ասում՝ հանում են, թող հանեն: Մի վայրկյանում մի քանի համակարգ միանգամից կոլապսի ա ենթարկվելու, իրանք են տուժելու: Ստեղ մենակ կանաչի ծախողներով չի, որ առանց կանաչու յոլա գնան: Առաջինը հարկատու մեծ ընկերություններն են վեր կենալու, գնան Հնդկաստաններում ու Չինաստաններում դիրքավորվեն:


Բյուր լավ էլի, որ բանը հասավ նրան որ դեմքին նայելով մարդկանց սկսեն դեպորտ անել, ոչ մեկ չի հետաքրքրվելու քո ասած ստատիստիկայով։ Մի հատ էս լինկով բաց ու լսի թե էս մարդը ինչի ա քվերակել Բրէքզիթի օգտին։ ՈՒ քվեարկողների մեծամասնությունը սրանք են։ Միգրանտների մասին էլ ա ասում  :Smile: 

http://www.lbc.co.uk/radio/presenter...ard-to-losing/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ծայրահեղ իրավիճակներում ոչ մեկը սոց հարցում չի անելու, որ պարզի թե ինչ հետևանքներ ա ունենալու մարդկանց բռնի տեղահանելը, ու ով ա շահելու դրանից, ով ա տուժելու։ Բռնելու են ու հանեն։
> 
> Սովետի ծամանակ Երևանի շուկաների պտուղ բանջարեղենի ու հատկապես կանաչեղենի մեծ մասը Մասիսի շրջանի ադրբեջանցիներն էին բերում։ Իրանց հանելուց առաջ ոչ մեկը չմտածեց, որ մի քանի տարի էտ հողերը մշակող չի լինելու։ Ոչ էլ թուրքերն ու ազեևիներն են մտածել, որ հայերու իրանց երկրում բժիշկ են, արհեստավոր են, շինարար են .... Եվրոպական մեծ դեպոռտը տեղի ա ունեցել 70 տարի առաջ, իսկ բալկաններում ընդամենը 15 տարի առաջ։ Տակ չտո, ես համաձայն եմ էս մարդու հետ, մարդկությունն առանձնապես չի փոխվել ու իրա բարձր գիտակցության վրա հույս դնելը միամտություն ա։





> Բյուր լավ էլի, որ բանը հասավ նրան որ դեմքին նայելով մարդկանց սկսեն դեպորտ անել, ոչ մեկ չի հետաքրքրվելու քո ասած ստատիստիկայով։ Մի հատ էս լինկով բաց ու լսի թե էս մարդը ինչի ա քվերակել Բրէքզիթի օգտին։ ՈՒ քվեարկողների մեծամասնությունը սրանք են։ Միգրանտների մասին էլ ա ասում 
> 
> http://www.lbc.co.uk/radio/presenter...ard-to-losing/


Ներս, որտև էդ բերքսիթի օգտին քվեարկողները ու մնացած ռասիստները լրիվ մեդիայի սարքած պատկերի ծնունդ են: Դրանք էն մարդիկ են, որոնց ուղեղն ինչ լցնես, կհավատան: Ու իրանց ուղեղը լցրել են, որ աշխարհում ինչքան խնդիր կա, սաղ միգրանտներն են, իրանք էլ հավատում ու համապատասխան քաղաքական ընտրություն են կատարում: Իսկ եթե բանը հասնի նրան, որ դեմքին նայելով դեպորտ անեն, նորից եմ ասում, դրանից առաջին հերթին հենց Եվրոպան ա տուժելու:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, թեմայից դուրս ասեմ, որ ֆրիսներն իրենց ֆրիսերենով երկու երկրներով մեկ սփռված են (մյուսը Գերմանիան ա): Ու պլյուս էդ գերմանական տարածքները մեկումեջ Դանիայի տիրապետության տակ ա էղել, մեկումեջ էլ ֆրիսներն առաջ են անցել, Դանիայի տարածքներ գրավել: Իհարկե, դա իրանց վիկինգ չի սարքում, բայց ուզում եմ ասել, որ իրանք մենակ Հոլանդիայով չեն սահմանափակվում, ու վիկինգների հետ կապելն էնքան էլ հեռու չի իրականությունից:


այ՝ էդ մեկը չգիտեյի, հետաքրքիր էր..

բայց դե մեկա՝ թաթար-մոնղոլներին էլ սլավոն վերագրելը սխալա )))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, թե աշխարհի որ մի մասում է ուրիշ ձև: Ասենք Երևանում: Բռնիր մի անցորդ, և հարցրու ասենք պարսկական մշակույթից, կամ ազգային բաղադրիչներից, կամ ցանկացած աշխարհագրական հարց:


ճիշտ ես, ցավոք սրտի հիմա հայերի մեջ սբռոդը շատա շատացել..
տգիտությունը ողջունվումա..
թե ինչի էդպես եղավ ու ամբողջ կրթական համակարգի հերն անիծվեց՝ առանձին թեմա է..

բայց էդպես չէր մեր ավագ սերնդի ժամանակ..
քանի՞ տոկոսը հայերի գոնե մոտավոր տեղեկություն չուներ իրենց միության (ԽՍՀՄ) մաս կազմող այլ երկրներից..
կամ, բերածս ֆրիսների օրինակով, հայերից քանի՞սը տեղյակ չէր հարևան Վրաստանի մաս կազմող աբխազներից ու օսերից..





> Տո ին՞չ անցորդ, ի՞նչ պարսկական մշակույթ:
> Երևանում լիքը մարդ մինչև ղարաբաղյան հարցը, գաղափար անգամ չուներ թե Ղարաբաղը որտեղ է, ու այնտեղ ովքեր են բնակվում...


լիքը՝ ինչքա՞ն..
10-20 ?
ես չգիտեմ, թե դու էն ժամանակ ինչ մարդկանց ես հարցրել, բայց մի երկու անգրագետը միլիոնանոց Երևանում լիքը չէին կարող լինել..
էն էլ Ղարաբաղի հարցը..
որ միշտ ցավոտա եղել...





> Կամ խոսա հիմիկվա միջինացված հայաստանցու աշխարհագրական գիտելիքներից, մինչև միջինացված եվրոպացուն քննադատելը: Իմ  համադասարանին  քննության ժամանակ հարցրեցին թե որտեղ է Աֆրիկան, երկար մտորումներից հետո գնաց ցույց տվեց Անտարկտիդան  :


շատ կուզենայի, որ էդ երկուսը համեմատելի լինեյին, բայց միջին հայաստանցին դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտի՝ միջին արևմտաեվրոպացուն հասնելու համար..
ասում եմ՝ ազգը տուպոյացելա..
իսկ իրեն զարգացած համարող ու բոլորին վերից նայող մարդը (եվրոպացին), ըստ իս, պարտավորա տարրական գիտելիքներ ունենալ իրեն շրջապատող աշխարհի մասին..

կամ, հեչ որ չէ, գոնե մոտավոր գաղափար ունենա էն թեմայի մասին, որը շոշափումա...

ֆբ բելգիացի ընկերներիցս մեկը մեկն էր էն 10-նը քանի հազար հոգուց, ով կիսվել էր նյութով, թե իբր ամեն մի փախստականի վրա ամսեկան մոտ 15.000€ ա ծախսվում..
երբ փորձեցի բացատրել, որ Բելգիայում փախստականը մի թուլափայ շիլայա ստանում (օրական 2 անգամ) ու շաբաթական 7€ գումար, շոկի մեջ էր ընկել..





> Օրինակ Հայաստանում, երբ որ ազերներ էին ապրում այստեղ: Քանի որ նրանք իրենց անկլավուվ էին ապրում Երևանի հենց կենտրոնում /ռոսիա կթ-ի տարածք/, կամ էլ հայաստանյան որևէ գյուղում, ապա տեղացիները հիմնականում վախենում էին ու խուսափում էին մտնել նրանց տարածք: Անգամ օրենքի պաշպանները: Ու սենց պարադոքսալ վիճակ էր, որ դու քո երկրում օտարազգիներից սկսում էին վախենալ ու խուսափել:


Երևանում Ռոսիայից մի քիչ ավելի վերև էին ապրում՝ Դինամո ստադիոնի մոտ..
ես հենց քո նշած տարածքում եմ հասակ առել, բայց առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ հայերը վախենային մտնել թուրքի մայլա..
ինչ իմացել եմ՝ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ են ունեցել..





> Երբ որ միգրանտների քանակը անցնում է որոշակի կրիտիկական թվից, ապա պատկերը լինում է այդպիսին ցանկացած երկրում, որտեղ որ կա ազգային մեծամասնություն:


համաձայն եմ..
գոյություն ուներ ընդունման ենթակա փախստականների սահմանված տարեկան մաքսիմում..
դրա մասին արդեն խոսվեց թեմայում..
ու, թեև դա արվում էր հումանիզմի գեղեցիկ սքողի ներքո, բայց, առաջին հերթին, Եվրոպան դրանով իր դեմոգրաֆիական վիճակն է լավացնում..
դրա մասին էլ արդեն խսսվեց..
իրենց երիտասարդությունը չի ուզում «ավելորդ բեռ» երեխա ունենա ու բնակչությունը ծերանում է..
էդ ծերերին թոշակ է հարկավոր տալ, որը տրվում է աշխատողների մուծած հարկերից, իսկ աշխատուժը քիչ է..
սա էլ՝ տնտեսական ճգնաժամի է հանգեցնում ու սահմանվում է քանակ, թե տարեկան քանի ներգաղթյալի է հարկավոր մնալու իրավունք տալ..

էս սաղ սենցա՝ ճիշտա..
բայց ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանումա, որ էդ ներգաղթյալները մարդիկ են, իսկ իրենց վերաբերվում են որպես հոտի՝ պարզապես գլխաքանակ..
առաջին սերունդի վրա հույս դնող էլ չկա.. երեխեք կունենան, կինտեգրվեն, կխառնվեն իրար, մի բան դուրս կգա..
էշ մի սատկի՝ գարուն կգա...

երբ էդ ճամբարներից մեկում էի ապրում (էդ էլ ասեմ՝ փշալարերով շրջապատված, ելքն ու մուտքը խիստ հսկվող, ամեն քայլափոխ գևանցվող տեղա..) հենց իմ կողքի տնակում մի թուրքիստանցի ույղուր էին մորթել.. բառիս բուն իմաստով..
մեկը ինձ՝ որպես հարևան, ոչ ոք ձևի համար չեկավ չհարցրեց կասկածելի ձայն կամ մարդ չի՞ եղել..
բայց ասենք մի ճագար խփեյին՝ հազար ձևի քննություն կանցկացվեր..


ընդհանրապես վերի սեփական օրինակովս փորձում էի ցույց տալ, թե ինչ փնթի տեսք ունի էդ միգրացիոն քաղաքականությունը, երբ մարդուն ոչ թե պարտադրում են ինտեգրման, այլ՝ ինտեգրացիոն կուրսերին (լեզու, երկրի բազային օրենքներ) ցանկացողին անընդհատ խանգարում են..


հասկանալի է, որ Սիրիայի փախստականները կատաստրոֆիկ գերազանցեցին քո նշած կրիտիկական թիվը..
հասկանալի է, որ ինչ սորտի մարդ ասես կար մեջները ու հասկանալի է, որ շատ շատերն էլ՝ առիթից օգտվելով, սիրիացու տակ սղալով հետները խառնվեցին եկան..

բա հիմա ի՞նչ պիտի անենք..

դեմոգրաֆիական վիճակ լավացնել՝ չի նշանակում դեմոգրաֆիական աղետի մեջ ընկնել..

հարավսլավացիների օրինակն էլ աչքների առաջ է, երբ մարդասիրական օգնությամբ պատերազմական գոտուց բնակչությանը տարհանեցին ու ժամանակավոր բերեցին իրենց մոտ, բայց էդ ժամանակավորը էդքան էլ ժամանակավոր չստացվեց..

հիմա, ինչքան որ ես եմ հասկանում, որոշել են նոր մեթոդ կիրառել.
ինադու իրենց ժողովրդին գազազացնում են, որ նրանք վատ վերաբերվեն օտարներին, էդ օտարներից շատերի մոտ էլ կորի էստեղ մնալու ցանկությունը..
Սիրիայում պատերազմի վերջանալուն պես՝ թողնեն հետ գնան..

չէ մի չէ՝ հավես կա նստես մեջներից կրթված ու պիտանիներին ընտրես քո երկրում աշխատանքի իրավունք տաս, մնացածի հետ էլ մոտիվացիոն աշխատանքներ տանես, որ պատերազմի ավարտից հետո հետ դառնան ու էնտեղ նոր կյանք սկսեն..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե էդ եմ ասում՝ հանում են, թող հանեն: Մի վայրկյանում մի քանի համակարգ միանգամից կոլապսի ա ենթարկվելու, իրանք են տուժելու: Ստեղ մենակ կանաչի ծախողներով չի, որ առանց կանաչու յոլա գնան: Առաջինը հարկատու մեծ ընկերություններն են վեր կենալու, գնան Հնդկաստաններում ու Չինաստաններում դիրքավորվեն:


Ջանս, ծայրահեղ իրավիճակներում, ասենք պատերազմ, արդեն ոչ մեկի բողկին չի հարկատու, կանաչի, համակարգ։ Արդեն սաղ գրողի ծոցն ա գնում։ Ու էտ ժամանակ մենակ մի բանի են մարդիկ նայում - ով իրանցից տարբեր ա, թշնամի ա։

----------

Quyr Qery (17.10.2016), Ներսես_AM (17.10.2016)

----------


## Բիձա

Փախստականների խնդիրը եվրոպական կտրվածքով մի քանի ավելի հիմնարար հարցերի է առնչվում
1- Եվրոպական երկրների սուվերենության,
2- Ողջ Եվրոպայի- որպես միացյալ սուբյեկտի հետագայի, /բրեքսիտը վկա/
3-Պատերազմի գոտում եղած երկրների ավիրման ու դրա հետ կապված հետագա ռեգիոնալ ու գլոբալ լուծումների,
4-ինտեգրման և հետագա ասիմիլյացիայի /ինտեգրումը բավարար չէ, քանի կա իր արմատների կանչը, մի օրվա մեջ ինտեգրվածը, եթե ասիմիլացված չէ, կդառնա մահացու թշնամի /հետսովետական ազգամիջյան ռազմական թշնամությունն ու ներկա ռուս-ուկրաինականը վկա/ 
5- Կրոնական անհանդուրժողականության ու մշակութային խորը հակասությունների հարցը, որը շղարշված է։ Ու հիմա էլ  հակադրությունների հիմքում ի վերջո  դա է ընկած, ու դա է, որ  վայրկենական բռնկվող է։
6- Մարդու իրավունքներ ասածի պայմանականությունը, որում եվրոպական  ներդնողները հաշվի չեն առել նշել, որ  մարդու իրավունքները,  անկախ դոգմատիզմից շաղկապված են տվյալ պետության գոյաձևերի  ու հանրության արժեքայինի հետ։ Դրանք ոչ թե լավ կամ վատն են, կամ բացակա որոշ ազգերի մոտ, այլ այն պատճառով է, որ այդ ազգը մարդու մասին այդ ընկալումներն ունի։
7 Մարդուն հատուկ երկփեղկվածությունը ամենատարբեր հարցերում։  Ես ինքս մի քանի տարի հաճախել եմ բողոքական եկեղեցի ու տեսել եմ, որ եկեղեցու անդամները մի մարդ են կրոնականի, հավատի շրջանակներում և  բավական տարբեր- քաղաքացիականում։
8- Գեոքաղաքականի բաղադրիչը։ Եվրոպական չինովնիկները շատ լավ գիտեն, թե ոնց են բզբզվել պատերազմները տեղերում, բայց փոխանակ դրա դեմն առնելու, հեքիաթներ են պատմում վիճակն արդարացնելու՝ իբր աշխատուժի ու ծերացող եվրոպայի արյան թարմացման մասին։ Հնդակաստանի 65 տոկոսը 35 տարեկանից երիտասարդ է ու Հնդկաստանն էլ վերջին տարիներին 7- տոկոսից ավել  տնտեսական աճ է ցույց տալիս։  Դրա հետ է մրցելու փախստականներով թարմացվող Եվրոպան՞։
էլի կարևոր կետեր կան բայց այսքանով սահմանափակվեմ։ Քննարկման սկզբում կար փախստականների թվի քարտեզը արաբական հարևանության մեջ։ Դա պատահականություն չէ։ Նավթատերերը բզբզում են, իսկ թե ով է դրանց բզում՝ դժվար է ասել։  
Արդեն մի քանի տարի է, վերականգնվող արևային կայանքների միավորի գներն այնքան են իջել, / արևային փոխակերպիչների մեկ վատն արդեն 35-40 ցենթի է հասել/ որ նավթի ու գազի հարցերը պետք է որ ետին պլան մղված լինեին գլոբալ ու լոկալ գեոքաղաքականից։ Բայց եթե էս ուժով են բզբզում, ուրեմն նպատակը վախենամ շատ ավելի գլոբալ է, որ աշխարհի տնտեսության նավթային կախվածության վերջը չգա։ 
Ես հասկանում եմ, որ եվրոպա հասած հայությունը իր տեսակետով է մոտենում միգրանտների ու փախստականների հարցին։ Բայց եվրոպան "կին" չէ, ու արդեն հասկանում է իր գլխին եկածը։  Այդ եվրոպան  75 տարի առաջ 40-50 միլիոն զոհի գնաց մի ֆանատիկի ցուցամատով։ Հիմա ֆանատիկը չի գալու, այլ զայրացած ու մարդու իրավունքների վրա թքած մեկն է գալու՝ գերմանացի, ֆրանսիացի, չգիտեմ որտեղից կլինի առաջինը, բայց որի ձեռքին համ մեծ մահակ է, համ էլ եթե պետք լինի, միջուկային կնոպկան։ 
Խնդիրն է, թե սպասվող պատերազմը ում  մարմնի վրայով կանցնի ու ում էլ կքերծի։  :Smile:

----------


## anslov

> չէ մի չէ՝ հավես կա նստես մեջներից կրթված ու պիտանիներին ընտրես քո երկրում աշխատանքի իրավունք տաս, մնացածի հետ էլ մոտիվացիոն աշխատանքներ տանես, որ պատերազմի ավարտից հետո հետ դառնան ու էնտեղ նոր կյանք սկսեն..


Մի քիչ չբռնողը էն է, որ մենք, հայերս ենք խոսում սենց բաներից: 
Ինձ հանդիպած ազգերի մեջ երևի ամենա-ռասիստ ազգը մենք ենք: 
Իհարկե դա չի նշանակում, որ դու կոնկրետ այդպիսին ես: Ես ասում եմ միջինացած: 
Մենք անգամ մեր ազգակիցներին չենք ընդունում, ուր մնաց օտար ազգի, ու առավել ևս օտար կրոնի ու օտար նիստ ու կացի: /"էս սաղ աբարանցիք/գյուղացիք/ղարաբաղցիք եկան լցված Երևան" /
Մեր մոտ ոնց որ հակառակն է եվրոպականի:
Եթե եվրոպայում խաղաղ ժամանակ հանգիստ են նայում օտարին ու պատերազմի ժամանակ են ագրեսիվանում, մենք հակառակն ենք: Խաղաղ ժամանակ ագրեսիվ ենք օտարի հանդեպ, իսկ պատերազմի  ժամանակ դառնում ենք "ուրիշի պրոբլեմները հասկացող ու ըմբռնող":

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինձ հանդիպած ազգերի մեջ երևի ամենա-ռասիստ ազգը մենք ենք:


հա, ռասիստ հայեր էլ կան, բայց մեզ, ավելի շատ, օտարամոլության մեջ են մեղադրում )))
համենայն դեպս ես որ տարածված այլատյացություն հայերի մոտ երբեք չեմ նկատել՝ անգամ մեր թշնամիների նկատմամբ..





> Մենք անգամ մեր ազգակիցներին չենք ընդունում, ուր մնաց օտար ազգի, ու առավել ևս օտար կրոնի ու օտար նիստ ու կացի:


բա եզդիները՞ ))





> /"էս սաղ աբարանցիք/գյուղացիք/ղարաբաղցիք եկան լցված Երևան" /
> Մեր մոտ ոնց որ հակառակն է եվրոպականի:


հավատացնում եմ՝ լոկալ դիսկրիմինացիա Եվրոպայում էլ կա..
ինչը ասենք շատ սուր է դրսևորվում (մասսայական ծեծ ու ջարդ) ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումների ժամանակ..
կամ ասենք Բելգիան ունի 3 պետական լեզու, բայց ամենամեծ 2 համայնքների ներկայացուցիչները իրար հետ շփվելիս պետք է որևէ 4-րդ նեյտրալ լեզու օգտագործեն, քանի որ մեկմեկու լեզուն ինադու չեն սովորոյմ՝ համարելով, որ իրենցն ավելի առաջնային է երկրում...





> Եթե եվրոպայում խաղաղ ժամանակ հանգիստ են նայում օտարին ու պատերազմի ժամանակ են ագրեսիվանում, մենք հակառակն ենք: Խաղաղ ժամանակ ագրեսիվ ենք օտարի հանդեպ, իսկ պատերազմի  ժամանակ դառնում ենք "ուրիշի պրոբլեմները հասկացող ու ըմբռնող":


բայց հիմա, չնայած որ Արևմտյան Եվրոպայում պատերազմ չկա, վերելք է ապրում ագրեսիվ նեոնացիզմը..
իսկ մերը լավ չի՞.. պատերազմի, ընդհանուր վտանգի ժամանակ բոլոր ներքին տարաձայնությունները մի կողմ ենք դնում (լավ չհասկացա, թե «պատերազմի ժամանակ ուրիշի պրոբլեմը ըմբռնող ենք դառնում» ասելով ինչ ի նկատի ունեյիր)

----------


## anslov

> (լավ չհասկացա, թե «պատերազմի ժամանակ ուրիշի պրոբլեմը ըմբռնող ենք դառնում» ասելով ինչ ի նկատի ունեյիր)


Ինկատի ունեի, որ պատերազմական-ծայրահեղական իրավիճակներում մենք դրսևորում ենք հումանիզմ, մարդասիրություն, որը վերջին հաշվով շատ լավ է, ու քիչ ազգեր կարող են իրենց այդպես պահել:
Բայց դա նաև կոնկրետ դեպքերում խանգարող է լոկալ, տեղային հարցեր լուծելու համար:
Էսպես ասած վայրենություն *ակտիվ գործողություններ* ուրիշ ազգերի հանդեպ մեր մեջ շատ քիչ է հանդիպում:

----------

Գաղթական (19.10.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինկատի ունեի, որ պատերազմական-ծայրահեղական իրավիճակներում մենք դրսևորում ենք հումանիզմ, մարդասիրություն, որը վերջին հաշվով շատ լավ է, ու քիչ ազգեր կարող են իրենց այդպես պահել:


գրառման էս մասին լիքը լայք )))

մյուս պարբերության հետ կապված՝
վայրենություն չէ, բայց կուզենայի մի քիչ ավելի պահանջատեր լինեյինք ու ազգային հպարտություն ունենայինք..
իրեն հարգող հրեան անգամ գերմանական մակնիշի մեքենա չի վարում, իսկ հայերը մասսայաբար գալիս լցվում են Եվրոպա թե՝ խնդրում ենք մեզ էստեղ պահեք, քանի որ թուրքի երեխա ենք ու, դրա պատճառով, մեզ Հայաստանում հալածում են...

հ.գ. երբ նոր էի իմացել, որ էլ չեմ կարող Հայաստան հետ դառնալ ու ստիպված եմ մնալ, հայությունը հավաքվել մտածում էին, թե ոնց օգնեն.. ու երբ թուրք «դառնալու» առաջարկը շատ կտրուկ մերժեցի, մի տարիքով մարդ բորբոքվեց, թե «կարողա՞ մեզնից լավ տղա ես»… թքեցի դուրս եկա.. ու էս ամեն ինչը նենց հասարակ, նենց առօրէական, նենց մնացածի լուռ հանդիմանող հայացքների ներքո, որ մոտս խորը շոկ էր...

----------


## Գաղթական

Շվեդական ռադիոն հայտնում է, որ մի շարք քաղաքներում պատրաստվում են Շվեդիա ետ վերադարձող ջիհադիստներին բնակարանով, աշխատանքով ու ձրի վարորդական իրավունքով ապահովել, ինչպես նաև թեթևացնել նրանց հարկային փաթեթը:
սա դիտարկվում է որպես նրանց վերաինտեգրման գործընթացի հեշտացում...

no comment...

----------

Lion (19.10.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

Գերմանիայի Կանաչների Միության խոսնակը հորդորում է բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր անհանգստացած են ներգաղթյալների թվի աճով, սովորել արաբերեն, որպեսզի կարողանան շփվել նորեկների հետ..

----------

John (19.10.2016), Շինարար (19.10.2016)

----------


## Lion

> Շվեդական ռադիոն հայտնում է, որ մի շարք քաղաքներում պատրաստվում են Շվեդիա ետ վերադարձող ջիհադիստներին բնակարանով, աշխատանքով ու ձրի վարորդական իրավունքով ապահովել, ինչպես նաև թեթևացնել նրանց հարկային փաթեթը:
> սա դիտարկվում է որպես նրանց վերաինտեգրման գործընթացի հեշտացում...
> 
> no comment...


Սրանք լրիվ դեբիլացել են?

----------

Գաղթական (19.10.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Գերմանիայի Կանաչների Միության խոսնակը հորդորում է բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր անհանգստացած են ներգաղթյալների թվի աճով, սովորել արաբերեն, որպեսզի կարողանան շփվել նորեկների հետ..


Չէր խանգարի, արաբերենը ամենատարծված լեզուներից մեկն ա աշխարհում ու ասենք ինչո՞ւ նորմալ ա, որ մարդիկ անգլերեն սովորեն Եվրոպայում, իսկ արաբերեն ոչ: Մեկը օրինակ Շվեդիայում էս պահին արեբերեն խոսացողները երրորդ տեղում են ու շատ շուտով դուրս կմղեն ֆիներեն խոսացողներին երկրորդ տեղից: Ինչը անձամբ իմ կարծիքով հրաշալի ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սրանք լրիվ դեբիլացել են?


Չեն դեբիլացել: Դա ինտեգրման օրհուսյան մոդելն ա, որը վաղուց ապացուցվել ա, որ արդյունավետ ա, բայց դրա մասին չի խոսվում շատ, որտև հավես չկա:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէր խանգարի, արաբերենը ամենատարծված լեզուներից մեկն ա աշխարհում ու ասենք ինչո՞ւ նորմալ ա, որ մարդիկ անգլերեն սովորեն Եվրոպայում, իսկ արաբերեն ոչ: Մեկը օրինակ Շվեդիայում էս պահին արեբերեն խոսացողները երրորդ տեղում են ու շատ շուտով դուրս կմղեն ֆիներեն խոսացողներին երկրորդ տեղից: Ինչը անձամբ իմ կարծիքով հրաշալի ա:


Էկել եմ ասելու, որ ոտով-ձեռով համաձայն եմ:
Չնայած թեմայի հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունի, բայց վերջերս մտածում էի, թե ոնց ա անգլալեզու մշակույթը լրիվ իրանով արել աշխարհը, ու ուրիշ լեզուներով ֆիլմեր, երգեր, գրականություն համարյա հասանելի չեն մեզ: Արդյունքում՝ անգլալեզու պրոպագանդայի տակ ենք մնում լրիվ ու արհամարհում ենք ոչ անգլալեզու աշխարհում մնացած ամեն ինչ: Շատ ընտիր կլիներ, որ արաբերենը որպես գոնե ընտրովի օտար լեզու մտցնեին լիքը դպրոցներում: Էսպես թե՛ ուսուցչի մասնագիտությամբ փախստականներին աշխատատեղով կապահովեին, թե՛ դեպի ինտեգրացիա ևս մի քայլ կկատարվեր, թե՛ մարդիկ մի քիչ կծանոթանային, թե անգլալեզու աշխարհից դուրս ինչ ա կատարվում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.10.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էկել եմ ասելու, որ ոտով-ձեռով համաձայն եմ:
> Չնայած թեմայի հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունի, բայց վերջերս մտածում էի, թե ոնց ա անգլալեզու մշակույթը լրիվ իրանով արել աշխարհը, ու ուրիշ լեզուներով ֆիլմեր, երգեր, գրականություն համարյա հասանելի չեն մեզ: Արդյունքում՝ անգլալեզու պրոպագանդայի տակ ենք մնում լրիվ ու արհամարհում ենք ոչ անգլալեզու աշխարհում մնացած ամեն ինչ: Շատ ընտիր կլիներ, որ արաբերենը որպես գոնե ընտրովի օտար լեզու մտցնեին լիքը դպրոցներում: Էսպես թե՛ ուսուցչի մասնագիտությամբ փախստականներին աշխատատեղով կապահովեին, թե՛ դեպի ինտեգրացիա ևս մի քայլ կկատարվեր, թե՛ մարդիկ մի քիչ կծանոթանային, թե անգլալեզու աշխարհից դուրս ինչ ա կատարվում:


ես օրինակ մտածում եմ որ մի քսան տարի հետո օտար լեզու սովորելն արդեն անիմաստ ա լինելու։ Տեխնոլոգիան էնքան ա զարգանալու որ ուղղակի real-time թարգմանելու ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես օրինակ մտածում եմ որ մի քսան տարի հետո օտար լեզու սովորելն արդեն անիմաստ ա լինելու։ Տեխնոլոգիան էնքան ա զարգանալու որ ուղղակի real-time թարգմանելու ա։


Սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ օտար լեզու սովորելու իմաստը մենակ էդ լեզվով հաղորդակցվելը չի, այլ ամբողջ մշակույթների ծանոթանալն ա։ Ու ահավոր տխուր ա, թե ոնց ա անգլերենը սաղ մնացած մշակույթները համարյա վերացնում։

----------

Շինարար (21.10.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չեն դեբիլացել: Դա ինտեգրման օրհուսյան մոդելն ա, որը վաղուց ապացուցվել ա, որ արդյունավետ ա, բայց դրա մասին չի խոսվում շատ, որտև հավես չկա:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk



իսկականից անհավես թեմայա ձեր աարհուսյան մոդելը..
հնարավորա և մեթոդը որոշ մարդկանց մոտ աշխատի` հոգեբանների տարիների քրտնաջան աշխատանքից հետո,
բայց էստեղ ամենամեծ թյուրիմացությունն էնա, որ ջիհադիստների գործած մեղքերի վրա աչքա փակվում...

էդ նույննա, որ մարդ անչափահաս երեխա բռնաբարի ու, նստացնելու փոխարեն, տնով-բանով աշխատանքով ապահովեն ու ուղարկեն հոգեբանի հետ զրույցի..
մարդա հիմա` գրգռվածա եղել ու ինքնարտահայտման մեջ մոլորվելա..
պետությունն ու իր հարկատուները պարտավոր են պայմաններ ստեղծելու, որ մոլորյալը բանտում չխորտակվի, այլ` վերաինտեգրվի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկականից անհավես թեմայա ձեր աարհուսյան մոդելը..
> հնարավորա և մեթոդը որոշ մարդկանց մոտ աշխատի` հոգեբանների տարիների քրտնաջան աշխատանքից հետո,
> բայց էստեղ ամենամեծ թյուրիմացությունն էնա, որ ջիհադիստների գործած մեղքերի վրա աչքա փակվում...
> 
> էդ նույննա, որ մարդ անչափահաս երեխա բռնաբարի ու, նստացնելու փոխարեն, տնով-բանով աշխատանքով ապահովեն ու ուղարկեն հոգեբանի հետ զրույցի..
> մարդա հիմա` գրգռվածա եղել ու ինքնարտահայտման մեջ մոլորվելա..
> պետությունն ու իր հարկատուները պարտավոր են պայմաններ ստեղծելու, որ մոլորյալը բանտում չխորտակվի, այլ` վերաինտեգրվի...


Փաստն էն ա, որ օրհուսյան մոդելն աշխատել ա։ Ջանքեր ա պահանջել, գումար ա պահանջել, բայց աշխատել ա, էղել ա շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ, քան (պոտենցիալ) ջիհադիստներին բանտերում փակելը կամ ծաղրուծանակի ենթարկելը։ Ու եթե մեթոդը աշխատում ա, տեռորիզմ ա կանխում, այսինքն՝ լիքը կյանքեր ա փրկում, ինչու՞ չանել։ Մանավանդ որ Եվրոպայից մեկնած որ ջիհադիստի կենսագրությանը նայում ես, արմատականացման լիքը հող հենց եվրոպացիներն իրենք են ստեղծել՝ փոքր տարիքից նրանց դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկելով։

Ատելությունով, սահման փակելով, օրենքներ խստացնելով հարց չես լուծի, որովհետև տեռորիստը միշտ էլ ձև կգտնի իր սև գործն անելու։ Բայց այ սպասվածին հակառակ ռեակցիա տալով հնարավոր ա հասնել նրան, որ ջիհադիստի ատելությունը նվազի ու ի վերջո վերանա։ Դա էլ հո գիտականորեն ցույց տրված բան ա, որ «չսպասված ռեակցիան» մարդկանց ջղայնությունն ու վատ տրամադրվածությունը նվազեցնում ա ընդհանրապես, իսկ «սպասված թշնամական ռեակցիան» դիմացինի ատելությունն ու թշնամանքը մեծացնում ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Փաստն էն ա, որ օրհուսյան մոդելն աշխատել ա։ Ջանքեր ա պահանջել, գումար ա պահանջել, բայց աշխատել ա, էղել ա շատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ, քան (պոտենցիալ) ջիհադիստներին բանտերում փակելը կամ ծաղրուծանակի ենթարկելը։ Ու եթե մեթոդը աշխատում ա, տեռորիզմ ա կանխում, այսինքն՝ լիքը կյանքեր ա փրկում, ինչու՞ չանել։ Մանավանդ որ Եվրոպայից մեկնած որ ջիհադիստի կենսագրությանը նայում ես, արմատականացման լիքը հող հենց եվրոպացիներն իրենք են ստեղծել՝ փոքր տարիքից նրանց դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկելով։
> 
> Ատելությունով, սահման փակելով, օրենքներ խստացնելով հարց չես լուծի, որովհետև տեռորիստը միշտ էլ ձև կգտնի իր սև գործն անելու։ Բայց այ սպասվածին հակառակ ռեակցիա տալով հնարավոր ա հասնել նրան, որ ջիհադիստի ատելությունը նվազի ու ի վերջո վերանա։ Դա էլ հո գիտականորեն ցույց տրված բան ա, որ «չսպասված ռեակցիան» մարդկանց ջղայնությունն ու վատ տրամադրվածությունը նվազեցնում ա ընդհանրապես, իսկ «սպասված թշնամական ռեակցիան» դիմացինի ատելությունն ու թշնամանքը մեծացնում ա։


իրանք արդեն գնացել իրանց սև գործն արել եկել են..
ո՞վա վստահ, որ եկել են նոր տեռոր անելու..
հնարավորա հոգնել են, հիասթափվել կամ արյունից կշտացել են..

իմ բերած օրինակում էլա բռնաբարողը թշնամական ռեակցիա սպասում,
բռնեն անսպասելի տուն ու ձրի վարորդական իրավունք տան..
մեկ էլ տեսար դզվեց )))

----------


## Աթեիստ

Թե ժամանակ ունեք, *սա կարդացեք* (փոքր պատմվածք ա)։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թե ժամանակ ունեք, *սա կարդացեք* (փոքր պատմվածք ա)։


Կարդացի Արտ: Անկեղծ ասած, հեչ դուրս չեկավ: Ահագին պրիմիտիվ, ստերեոտիպների մակարդակից չանցնող, փախստականների/իմիգրանտների մասին մենակ ինտերնետից տեղեկություններով մի բան էր: Մահմեդական երկրներից էկածները տենց պրիմիտիվ չեն, մշակույթների բախումն էլ տենց պրիմիտիվ չի: Մասնավորապես, ես չեմ կարծում, թե մահմեդականներն ամեն գլխաբաց կնոջ շլյուխա են անվանում (Շինը թող հաստատի): Ու պլյուս եթե հեղինակն էդքան կպնում ա կերպարի՝ իրա հին մշակույթից պոկ չգալուց, մոռանում ա (կամ ավելի շուտ չգիտի), որ մահմեդականներն ալկոհոլ էլ չեն գործածում: Իհարկե չի բացառվում, որ Եվրոպա ընկած մահմեդականը կգործածի, բայց էստեղ դա էնքան հանգիստ ա նշվում, էնքան սովորական, որ ասես հեչ բացատրության կարիք չունի:

Մի խոսքով, եթե իրոք ուզում ես Եվրոպայում մահմեդական իմիգրանտների մասին կարդալ, Ֆուադ Լարուիի գործերը կարդա: Իրանից լավ ոչ ոք էդ թեմային չի անդրադառնում: Ինքը մարոկացի ա, մեծացել ա մահմեդական ընտանիքում, բայց ֆրանսիական լիցեյ ա գնացել, հետո էլ տեղափոխվել ա Եվրոպա ու կարիերա արել: Մի խոսքով, էդ աշխարհին ներսից ծանոթ ա, ու դա միանգամից էրևում ա իրա գործերում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Համաձայն եմ, իմիգրանտը լրիվ ստերեոտիպային էր, բայց պատմվածքի մեխը պետության մոտեցումն էր։
Հետամնաց երկրներում օրենքն ու աստվածը վախի հաշվին զսպող գործոն են։ Եվրոպացին չի գողանում, հասկանալով դրա սխալ լինելը, իսկ հետամնաց երկրի բնակիչը՝ վախենալով, որ ձեռը կկտրեն։ Նրան բացատրելը բան չի տալու։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարդացի Արտ: Անկեղծ ասած, հեչ դուրս չեկավ: Ահագին պրիմիտիվ, ստերեոտիպների մակարդակից չանցնող, փախստականների/իմիգրանտների մասին մենակ ինտերնետից տեղեկություններով մի բան էր: Մահմեդական երկրներից էկածները տենց պրիմիտիվ չեն, մշակույթների բախումն էլ տենց պրիմիտիվ չի: *Մասնավորապես, ես չեմ կարծում, թե մահմեդականներն ամեն գլխաբաց կնոջ շլյուխա են անվանում (Շինը թող հաստատի):* Ու պլյուս եթե հեղինակն էդքան կպնում ա կերպարի՝ իրա հին մշակույթից պոկ չգալուց, մոռանում ա (կամ ավելի շուտ չգիտի), որ մահմեդականներն ալկոհոլ էլ չեն գործածում: Իհարկե չի բացառվում, որ Եվրոպա ընկած մահմեդականը կգործածի, բայց էստեղ դա էնքան հանգիստ ա նշվում, էնքան սովորական, որ ասես հեչ բացատրության կարիք չունի:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, եթե իրոք ուզում ես Եվրոպայում մահմեդական իմիգրանտների մասին կարդալ, Ֆուադ Լարուիի գործերը կարդա: Իրանից լավ ոչ ոք էդ թեմային չի անդրադառնում: Ինքը մարոկացի ա, մեծացել ա մահմեդական ընտանիքում, բայց ֆրանսիական լիցեյ ա գնացել, հետո էլ տեղափոխվել ա Եվրոպա ու կարիերա արել: Մի խոսքով, էդ աշխարհին ներսից ծանոթ ա, ու դա միանգամից էրևում ա իրա գործերում:


Բյուր, դե նայած երկիր, նայած մարդ, մուսուլմաններն էնքան տարբեր են ու բազմազան, որքան քրիստոնյաները:

Էստեղ Շոտլանդիա, քուվեյթցի ծանոթս փողոցում քայլում ա՝ մի տասը տարեկան լակոտ գոռում ա ալլահու աքբար, ասում ՝ առաջին ռեակցիաս շփոթմունքն էր, ասում ա՝մի հատ էլ գոռաց, հետո կռացավ քար վեր կալավ, շպրտեց վրաս, չկպավ, մի հատ էլ վերցրեց, խփեց թևիս, փախավ: Էս էլ քեզ քրիստոնյաները:

Չգիտեմ իրանց մեջ ով ինչ ա խոսում, բայց շատ բաց հագնված կնոջ հետևից կարող ա նույնիսկ գոռան էլ որոշ մուսուլմաններ, ոնց որ նաև որոշ հայեր, եվրոպացիներ: Ֆրանսիական շոուներից մեկի ժամանակ կրծքի խոր ու լայն բացվածքով մի կին էր, տղամարդ հաղորդավարը՝ մաքուր ֆրանսիացի, ուզում ա թուշը համբւրի, կինը չի թողնում, հաղորդավարը կռացավ ու կրծքի բաց հատվածը համբուրեց, ու լացակումել էր կինը, ակնհայտ չէր ուզում: Բայց լիքը մարդու երազանքների Ֆրանսիայում շատերի գիտակցության մեջ բաց հանգնվող կինը սեքսի հրավիրող կին ա: Էլ չեմ ասում ինչքան աղջիկներից եմ լսել, որ Ֆրանսիայում աջիկների հտեևից ռեպլիկ գցելը ինչքան տարածված ա: Բավականին բաց մաշկով տղաներ են հաճախ էդ ռեպլիկ գցողները:

Ես էդքան կողմ չեմ մուսուլմաններին իդեալականացնելուն էլ, որովհետև մամուլիորոշ հոդվածներում էդ միտումն էլ կա՝ ինչ-որ հովվերգական պատմություններ տալու, ինչը կարա հակառակ ռեակցիա թողնել: Բայց մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, վերջին երկու հարյուր տարվա մեջ արաբական աշխարհը ճնշված ա եղել ու լիքը խնդիրներ գալիս են քրիստոնյաների տիրապետությունից՝ Աթեիստի ասած հետամնացությունը, քրիստոնյաների հանդեպ շատերի մոտ ատելությունը, կրոնին էդքան մեծ դեր տալը: Աթեիստը մոռանում ա պատասխանատվության գործոնի մասին: Մենք չենք կարա թալանենք, ճնշենք, հետո ասենք՝ կորեք աչքիցս, դուք հետամնաց եք: Ու ընդհանրապես մարդկությունը պետք ա իրար հանդեպ պատասխանատվություն ունենա, ոչ թե մի երկրի շրջանակում, այլ աշխարհի մասշտաբով: 


Չգիտեմ՝ պատմել եմ, թե չէ: Եգիպտոսում դե օրենքի երկիր չի, մարդկանց մծ մասը լևի ա աշխատում, հարկեր չի տալիս բյուջեին, արդյունքում էդքան փող չկա որ նպաստները թոշակները նորմալ լինեն: Աղքատությունը բարձր մակարդակի վրա ա: Որ հանրային տրանսպորտ ես բարձրանում, միշտ ամեն կանգառում ինչ-ր մեկը ինչ-որ բան ծախող՝ անձեռոցիկներ, գրիչներ, հովհարներ, բոլտուգֆայկա, սնիկերս, հերթով դնում ա բոլոր նստածների ոտքին, հետո սկսում հավաքել, գինը՝ սվոորականից երեք-չորս անգամ թանկ, մի ասը առնում ա, մի մասը գումարը տալիս ա ապրանքը հետ վերադարձնում, մի մասն էլ չի առնում, ու եթե երկար տեղ ես գնւմ մի տասը տեղ էդպես մարդիկ են բարձրանում հաջորդ կանգառում իջնում: Իմ համար, սա սոցիալական պատասխանատվության զգացումն ա մարդկանց մոտ խոսում, ընդ որում ամենահարուտ մարդիկ չեն Կահիրեի նման ահռելի քաղաքում հանրային տրանսպորտից օգտվում, բայց նույնիսկ աղքատները գիտեն, որ իրենցից աղքատներ լ կան ու ունեն էդ պատասխանատվության զգացումը նրանց հանդեպ:

Ես ուղղկաի չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի ա Աթեիստը սենց կաշվից դուրս գալիս, որ Աֆրիկան, Ասիան ու Ամերիկաները ու Օվկիանան թալանելու հաշվին զարգացածխ ու հարստացած Եվրոպան սոցիալակն պատասխանատվություն ունենա իր իսկ պատճառով հետամնաց մնացծ, եթե կարելի ա տենց բան ասելը, երկրների բնակչության նկատմամբ, երբ նրանք խնդիրներ են ունենումև ստիպված են գնալ այնտեղ: Շատ  քյառթու ա մտածում Աթեիստը ուղղակի, ռուսական մեդիա կարդալուց ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շին, ես երկրպագում եմ օրենքը ու համարժեք պատժի գաղափարը։

Իմ համար մեկ ա, եվրոպացի Բրե՞յվիկն ա 70 հոգի սպանում, թե՞ իրաքցի Ախմեդը։ Մեկ ա, կրոնական ինչ որ գաղափարներից դրվա՞ծ ա սպանում, թե՞ իրա երկրի ապագայի մասին մտածելով։
Ուզում եմ արժանի պատիժ։
Ու էս պատվածքում էդ պատժի որոշման հարցում առաջարկում ա ինդիվիդուալ մոտեցում։ Եթե մեկին ամոթանք տալն էլ հերիք ա, որ հաջորդ անգամ չգողանա, ապա մյուսի դեպքում գործում ա գելի ու ավետարանի պատմությունը, օգնում ա միայն ձեռքը կտրելը։ Արժեհամակարգերը տարբեր են, վրեքն ազդելու ձևերն էլ իրանց հերթին։

----------


## Շինարար

րտ, պատմվածքը չեմ կարդացել, չեմ էլ կարդալու, կներես, բայց համաձայն եմ, որ օրենքը պիտի կիրառվի, ես քո նման երկյուղած հարգանք չունեմ օրենքի հանդեպ՝ անկեղծ, լիքը ապուշ օրենքներ կան, բայց հա, մարդը խախտեց օրենքը, պիտի պատժվի նույն կերպ անկախ իր կրոնական, ռասայական ևայլ պատկանելություններից: Հավատա, էդպես չի լինում, սովորաբար մուգ մաշկ ունեցողները ավելի խիստ են պատժվում: Էստեղ  մամուլը սաղ օրը գրում ա սեռական բռնություն գործած ու շատ թեթև պատիժ կրած ջահելների մասին օրինակ, անխտիր բոլորը կապուտաչյա շիկահերներ են: Նւյնիսկ ենթագիտակցության մակարդակում մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը ընտրողական ա, նույնիսկ էն մարդկանց ովքեր իրանց ռասիստ չեն համարում: 

Դու ուղղակի եվրոպացիներից շատ ես անհանգստանում իրանց օրենքների համար: Պետք չի, իրոք:

----------

Տրիբուն (23.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ, իմիգրանտը լրիվ ստերեոտիպային էր, բայց պատմվածքի մեխը պետության մոտեցումն էր։
> Հետամնաց երկրներում օրենքն ու աստվածը վախի հաշվին զսպող գործոն են։ Եվրոպացին չի գողանում, հասկանալով դրա սխալ լինելը, իսկ հետամնաց երկրի բնակիչը՝ վախենալով, որ ձեռը կկտրեն։ Նրան բացատրելը բան չի տալու։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


Արտ, սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ պատմվածքում մահմեդականը ներկայացվել ա որպես բռի չոբան, որը հանցանք չի գործում ձեռը կտրելու վախից, բայց ախր տենց չի էլի: Էն ա, Շինն էլ ա ասում, մահմեդականները տարբեր ու բազմազան մարդիկ են: Նույնն էլ եվրոպացիները: Լիքը եվրոպացի կա, որ մի մահմեդականի ճկույթ էլ չարժե: Լավ ու վատ ամեն տեղ էլ կա, ու չի կարելի սենց միանշանակ սև ու սպիտակ ներկայացնել ամեն ինչ:

Ի դեպ, պատմվածքը տիպիկ ռուսական պրոպագանդա էր թե՛ Եվրոպայի, թե՛ մահմեդականների մասին: Լրիվ արտացոլում էր էն, ինչ էսօր կարդում ես ռուսական մեդիայում:

----------

Sagittarius (24.10.2016), Տրիբուն (23.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հոդված էն մասին, թե ոնց են փախստականների ճամբարում երկու *դանիացի* կին փախստական տղա երեխաներին բռնության ենթարկել։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.11.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Էլ ի՞նչ ասես սրան։

----------


## Lion

Եվրոպացիները հավաքում են այն պտուղները, ինչ ցանել են...

----------


## Արշակ

> Էլ ի՞նչ ասես սրան։


Ինչքանո՞վ կարելի ա վստահ լինել, որ դեպքը օրինակ Ռուսաստանում չի կատարվել։ Վիդեոյի մեկնաբանությունում ոչ մի հղում չկա, թե որտեղից են վերցրել էդ ինֆոն։ Դժվար թե իրանց անձնական վիդեոկամերան լիներ նկարած Գերմանիայում։ Ինչը ահագին կասկածելի ա դարձնում ինֆոն։
Որևէ ուրիշ, ոչ ռուսական վստահելի աղբյուր կա՞ որ էդ մասին գրել ա։

----------

Cassiopeia (11.12.2016), Chuk (12.12.2016), Աթեիստ (11.12.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Որևէ ուրիշ, ոչ ռուսական վստահելի աղբյուր կա՞ որ էդ մասին գրել ա։


http://www.thelocal.de/20161209/poli...-u-bahn-attack

----------

Արշակ (11.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ե՞վ: Սա ի՞նչ կապ ունի փախստականների հետ:

----------

Chuk (12.12.2016), ivy (11.12.2016), Mephistopheles (12.12.2016), Արշակ (11.12.2016), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ե՞վ: Սա ի՞նչ կապ ունի փախստականների հետ:


Մեր մեջ ասած նույն հարցը ես էի ուզում տալ, հետո մտածեցի կարող ա ինչ-որ կապ ունի, ես չեմ ջոկում  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ե՞վ: Սա ի՞նչ կապ ունի փախստականների հետ:


Ենթադրում եմ այնքանով կապ ուներ, որ կնոջը աստիճանների վրա տշողները վստահաբար ռոմանո-գերմանական գեներ չեն (կամ գրեթե) կրում դատելով իրենց դիմագծերից, շարժուձևից ու պահվածքից, հետևաբար մեծ հավանականությամբ միգրանտներ են (վաղ կամ վերջերս գաղթած)։ Մեկ էլ շատ հոդվածներ ու նույն վիդեոյի վերնագրեր նշում են «հերոսների» միգրանտ լինելը ։շերլոկհոլմս
Իսկ միգրանտ-փախստական են, թե միգրանտ են, որովհետև Գերմանիան սրանց հրավիրել է ըստ կրթական ծրագրերի, թե վերջիններիս հատուկ տաղանդ ունենալու շնորհիվ, անհասկանալի է։

----------


## Արշակ

> Ենթադրում եմ այնքանով կապ ուներ, որ կնոջը աստիճանների վրա տշողները վստահաբար ռոմանո-գերմանական գեներ չեն (կամ գրեթե) կրում դատելով իրենց դիմագծերից, շարժուձևից ու պահվածքից, հետևաբար մեծ հավանականությամբ միգրանտներ են (վաղ կամ վերջերս գաղթած)։ Մեկ էլ շատ հոդվածներ ու նույն վիդեոյի վերնագրեր նշում են «հերոսների» միգրանտ լինելը ։շերլոկհոլմս
> Իսկ միգրանտ-փախստական են, թե միգրանտ են, որովհետև Գերմանիան սրանց հրավիրել է ըստ կրթական ծրագրերի, թե վերջիններիս հատուկ տաղանդ ունենալու շնորհիվ, անհասկանալի է։


Էդ պահվածքից գեներ ես որոշու՞մ, էն էլ վստահաբա՞ր  :Jpit:  
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա արտաքինին, ապա հանգիստ կարող էին օրինակ 200 տարի առաջ Հարավային Իտալիայից Գերմանիա ներգաղթածներ լինեին, որոնք վաղուց արդեն գերմանացի են համարվում  :Wink: 
Ռուսական youtube ալիքը կարող ա քո նման «օդից» որոշի որ միգրանտներ են, բայց ինչքանով հասկացա One_Way_Ticket–ի նշած գերմանական աղբյուրից, ոստիկանությունը էդ մարդկանց իսկությունը դեռ չի պարզել, հետևաբար ոչ ոք չի կարող պնդել, թե միգրանտներ են։

Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մարդիկ կարող են ենթադրություններ անել արտաքինից ելնելով ու չի բացառվում, որ միգրանտներ լինեն, բայց զուտ ոչ շեկ մազերին նայելով որոշել, որ միգրանտներ են ու սկսել բոչկա գլորել միգրանտների վրա, սխալ ա։ Անմեղության կանխավարկած գոյություն ունի ի վերջո։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ. գերմանացիները բլոնդ ու կապուտաչյա չեն։ Էս տեսանյութից ոչ մի եզրակացություն հնարավոր չի անել: Ու հենց դրա համար հարցս տվեցի։ Էլ չասեմ, որ Բեռլինն ինքը տեղով մեկ ահավոր քաղաք ա, սենց բաներ էնտեղ ամեն օր տեղի են ունենում, անողներն էլ թե՛ զտարյուն արիացիներ են, թե՛ միգրանտներ։ Ուղղակի էս մեկին չեն բռնել, ոստիկանությունը տեսանյութը տարածել ա։

Էս էլ էղավ էն պատմությունը, որ վերջերս մի դանիացի ոստիկան էր խփել, ստեղի աջ թերթերից մեկը գրել էր, որ մարդասպանի մասին ոչ մի բան պարզ չի, հետո էլ անցել չգիտեմ ոնց միգրանտների վրա բոչկա գլորել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .. անողներն էլ թե՛ զտարյուն արիացիներ են, թե՛ միգրանտներ..


Չի կարա զտարյուն արիացի լինի մետրոյում։ Արիացին լինում ա ձիով, թրով, ու հայերենի որևէ բառբառով ա խոսում, ասենք գերմաներեն։

----------

LisBeth (13.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (13.12.2016), Quyr Qery (14.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (12.12.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդ պահվածքից գեներ ես որոշու՞մ, էն էլ վստահաբա՞ր  
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա արտաքինին, ապա հանգիստ կարող էին օրինակ 200 տարի առաջ Հարավային Իտալիայից Գերմանիա ներգաղթածներ լինեին, որոնք վաղուց արդեն գերմանացի են համարվում 
> Ռուսական youtube ալիքը կարող ա քո նման «օդից» որոշի որ միգրանտներ են, բայց ինչքանով հասկացա One_Way_Ticket–ի նշած գերմանական աղբյուրից, ոստիկանությունը էդ մարդկանց իսկությունը դեռ չի պարզել, հետևաբար ոչ ոք չի կարող պնդել, թե միգրանտներ են։
> 
> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մարդիկ կարող են ենթադրություններ անել արտաքինից ելնելով ու չի բացառվում, որ միգրանտներ լինեն, բայց զուտ ոչ շեկ մազերին նայելով որոշել, որ միգրանտներ են ու սկսել բոչկա գլորել միգրանտների վրա, սխալ ա։ Անմեղության կանխավարկած գոյություն ունի ի վերջո։


Արշակ ջան, իմ գրառման մեջ լինկ կար, որտեղ խոշոր պլանով ոմանց դեմքերն էր ցույց տալիս ու ինձ թվաց և դեռ շարունակում է թվալ, ու այդ թվալու մեջ նաև սուբյեկտիվորեն ներառվում է իմ բուռն ցանկությունը հավատալու, որ սրանք եվրոպացիների հետ կապ չունեցող կենդանիներ են: Որ օբյեկտիվորեն մոտենանք, ապա շանս կա, որ արևելյան դիմագծեր ունեցող մեկը կարող է մաքուր արևմուտքցի լինել, ստեղ ակնհայտ կողմնապահություն կա, ու ես դա չեմ թաքցնում:
Պարզապես գուգլ անելիս անգլախոս հոդվածների ու վիդեոների 90%-ը նշում է «միգրանտ» և/կամ «մուսուլման» բառերը, որը դեռ բան չի նշանակում, հասկանալիորեն մեզ պետք են այդ մարդկանց անձնագրերը, կենսագրությունից քաղվածք ու մեկ էլ գենետիկ հետազոտության տվյալներ: 
Բայց դե հիմնականում ընդվզեցի զարմանքադիմադրողական ռեակցիայի դեմ, կարող է՞ կարծում եք, թե փախստականների մեջ ստահակներ չեն կարող լինել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց դե հիմնականում ընդվզեցի զարմանքադիմադրողական ռեակցիայի դեմ, կարող է՞ կարծում եք, թե փախստականների մեջ ստահակներ չեն կարող լինել:


Ստահակներ կարող են լինել նաև ոչ միգրանտների մեջ։ Ես օրինակ կապույտ աչքերով, կյաժ մազերով, քրիստոնյա ուկրաինացուց, գլուխը թրաշած անգլիացուց, կամ ասենք խորվաթից ավելի շատ եմ վախենում, քան արաբից։ Վարշավայում կամ Կիևում էլ տեղացիների կողմից բռնություն ավելի շատ եմ տեսել, քան ասենք Ամանում։ 

Նենց որ, ամեն ինչ իրոք էտքան էլ միանշանակ չի։

----------

Mr. Annoying (13.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան, իմ գրառման մեջ լինկ կար, որտեղ խոշոր պլանով ոմանց դեմքերն էր ցույց տալիս ու ինձ թվաց և դեռ շարունակում է թվալ, ու այդ թվալու մեջ նաև սուբյեկտիվորեն ներառվում է իմ բուռն ցանկությունը հավատալու, որ սրանք եվրոպացիների հետ կապ չունեցող կենդանիներ են: Որ օբյեկտիվորեն մոտենանք, ապա շանս կա, որ արևելյան դիմագծեր ունեցող մեկը կարող է մաքուր արևմուտքցի լինել, ստեղ ակնհայտ կողմնապահություն կա, ու ես դա չեմ թաքցնում:
> Պարզապես գուգլ անելիս անգլախոս հոդվածների ու վիդեոների 90%-ը նշում է «միգրանտ» և/կամ «մուսուլման» բառերը, որը դեռ բան չի նշանակում, հասկանալիորեն մեզ պետք են այդ մարդկանց անձնագրերը, կենսագրությունից քաղվածք ու մեկ էլ գենետիկ հետազոտության տվյալներ: 
> Բայց դե հիմնականում ընդվզեցի զարմանքադիմադրողական ռեակցիայի դեմ, կարող է՞ կարծում եք, թե փախստականների մեջ ստահակներ չեն կարող լինել:


Վիշապ ջան, իհարկե ստահակներ կարող են լինել միգրանտների մեջ (ինչպես նաև ոչ միգրանտների մեջ)։ Դրա դեմ բան ոչ ոք բան չի ասել։ ՈՒ քեզ կարա թվա, կասկածներ ունենաս, որ կարող ա էդ մարդը միգրանտ լինի։ Էդ քո իրավունքն ա։ 

Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ եթե ստահակ ա, ու հետն էլ մազերը սև են, ուրեմն միգրանտ ա։ Էդ սխալ տրամաբանությունը ա ու ոչ միայն սխալ ա, այլև առանց էն էլ լարված իրավիճակում կրակի վրա յուղ լցնել ա։ 
Եթե ոստիկանությունը հանցագործների ինքնությունը դեռ չի պարզել, լրատվամիջոցները ղալաթ են անում, որ առանց փաստերի գրում են «միգրանտ» կամ «մուսուլման»։ Էդ ոչ այլ ինչ ա, քան կրոնական/նացիոնալիստական ատելության պրոպագանդա։

----------

LisBeth (13.12.2016), Գաղթական (13.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016), Ներսես_AM (14.12.2016), Տրիբուն (13.12.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, իհարկե ստահակներ կարող են լինել միգրանտների մեջ (ինչպես նաև ոչ միգրանտների մեջ)։ Դրա դեմ բան ոչ ոք բան չի ասել։ ՈՒ քեզ կարա թվա, կասկածներ ունենաս, որ կարող ա էդ մարդը միգրանտ լինի։ Էդ քո իրավունքն ա։ 
> 
> Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ եթե ստահակ ա, ու հետն էլ մազերը սև են, ուրեմն միգրանտ ա։ Էդ սխալ տրամաբանությունը ա ու ոչ միայն սխալ ա, այլև առանց էն էլ լարված իրավիճակում կրակի վրա յուղ լցնել ա։ 
> Եթե ոստիկանությունը հանցագործների ինքնությունը դեռ չի պարզել, լրատվամիջոցները ղալաթ են անում, որ առանց փաստերի գրում են «միգրանտ» կամ «մուսուլման»։ Էդ ոչ այլ ինչ ա, քան կրոնական/նացիոնալիստական ատելության պրոպագանդա։


Մարդ ենք, սխալվում ենք: Իհարկե միգրանտ անպայմանորեն չի նշանակում մուսուլման արաբ Սիրիայից, հնարավոր է, որ կնոջը աստիճանների վրա տշողը ազնիվ սլավոն է Բուլղարիայից: 
Yob who kicked woman down a flight of stairs at Berlin subway station has fled to his native Bulgaria, say German media

----------

Աթեիստ (15.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդ ենք, սխալվում ենք: Իհարկե միգրանտ անպայմանորեն չի նշանակում մուսուլման արաբ Սիրիայից, հնարավոր է, որ կնոջը աստիճանների վրա տշողը ազնիվ սլավոն է Բուլղարիայից: 
> Yob who kicked woman down a flight of stairs at Berlin subway station has fled to his native Bulgaria, say German media


Կամ էլ Բուլղարիայի թուրք ․․․․ էկեք թուրքի վրա կանգնենք, սաղիս էլ հարմար ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.12.2016), Արշակ (15.12.2016), Գաղթական (15.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2016), Վիշապ (16.12.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կամ էլ Բուլղարիայի թուրք ․․․․ էկեք թուրքի վրա կանգնենք, սաղիս էլ հարմար ա։


Տե՞ս, ես չէի ֆայմել :Ճ

----------


## insider

Եվրոպան խստացել է միգրանտների հանդեպ  




> Հունվարի 19-ի ուշ երեկոյան Երեւանի «Զվարթնոց» օդանավակայանում վայրէջք կատարեց Թբիլիսի-Երեւան չվերթն իրականացնող ինքնաթիռը, որը տեղափոխում էր եվրոպական տարբեր երկրներից արտաքսված հայերին: Նրանք 120 հոգի էին եւ Եվրոպա էին մեկնել տարբեր եղանակներով ու նպատակներով՝ աշխատելու, հիմնական բնակություն հաստատելու, բուժվելու եւ այլն: Նրանցից շատերի համար իրենց արտաքսումը եղել է անակնկալ. տվյալ երկրի ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները մտել են բնակարան, աշխատավայր, նրանց ձերբակալել ու իրենց կամքին հակառակ ուղղակի տարել համապատասխան վայր, այնտեղից էլ՝ օդանավակայան: Ինքնաթիռից իջած միգրանտները պատմում էին, որ իրենց մեջ եղել է մի տարեց կին, որի ինքնազգացողությունը մի քանի անգամ վատացել է ճանապահին: Զարմանալին այն էր, որ արտաքսվածների մեջ կային իսկապես բուժման նպատակով Գերմանիա մեկնած հիվանդներ, սայլակով հաշմանդամ, ով մի քանի վիրահատություն էր տարել եւ պետք է ենթարկվեր վերջին ու վճռորոշ վիրահատությանը, բայց «զայրացած» հումանիտար Գերմանիան նրան էլ չէր խնայել եւ արտաքսել էր իր երկրից: 
> 
> «Դեպորտացված» միգրանտներն ասում էին, որ իրենցից շատերի համար եվրոպական երկրներ մուտք գործելու չորս տարվա արգելանք է դրվել, ինչը, զրուցակիցներիս կարծիքով, խախտում է իրենց իրավունքները, քանի որ իրենք հանցանք չեն գործել այն երկրում, որտեղ բռնվել են: Իսկ ամբողջ Եվրոպայի դռներն իրենց առջեւ փակելը համարում են իրենց իրավունքների ոտնահարում: Մի ուշագրավ փաստ․ 120 միգրանտին Եվրոպայից մինչեւ Հայաստան ուղեկցել է մոտ 60 եվրոպացի ոստիկան, որոնք մինչեւ «Զվարթնոցի» «դուռը» խիստ հսկողության տակ են պահել արտաքսվածներին, նրանց ուղեկցելով անգամ պետքարաններ գնալիս: Արտաքսվածները դժգոհում էին նաեւ եվրոպական երկրներում աշխատող հայ փաստաբաններից․ «Երբ որեւէ խնդիր ենք ունենում իրավական համակարգի հետ, մտածում ենք՝ թող փաստաբանը հայ լինի, որպեսզի եւ կարողանանք հայերեն հաղորդակցվել, եւ մեր խնդիրները ճիշտ ներկայացնել, եւ կարծում ենք, թե հայն ավելի սրտացավ կլինի: Բայց կան հայ փաստաբաններ, ովքեր ուղղակի թալանում են իրենց հայ վստահորդներին, կրկնակի գումար վերցնելով, արդյունքում ոչինչ չեն անում, նույնիսկ ընդհակառակը՝ մեր դեմ են աշխատում եւ մեզ ուղղակի հանձնում են, որպեսզի արտաքսեն: Դա շատ ցավալի երեւույթ է»: Զրուցակիցներս չցանկացան հրապարակել ոչ այդ փաստաբանների անունները, ոչ էլ իրենց, քանի որ հույս ունեն երբեւէ նորից մեկնել Եվրոպա:
> 
> Հարցիս, թե որ ազգի ներգաղթյալների հանդեպ է Եվրոպան խստացրել պահանջները, զրուցակիցներս պատասխանեցին. «Արտոնյալ են հիմնականում սիրիացիները: Խստացրել են հատկապես կովկասցիների հանդեպ: Մենք գոնե այդպես ենք զգում: Պրոցեսը դեռ շարունակվում է, մեզնից հետո դեռ շատ շատերին են դեպորտ անելու»:Նյութի աղբյուրը ` http://hraparak.am/?p=136303&l=am/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս տեքատից ես հասկանում եմ, որ բոլորն էլ ապօրինի են էղել, անակնկալ-բանը սուտ ա: Ու սրանց նմանների պատճառով ա, որ էսօր պատերազմից փախածներին կասկածանքով են վերաբերվում:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.01.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Խնդալու էր։
Ապօրինի օտար երկիր ներթափանցողը բողոքում ա, թե իրան էդ երկիր մուտք գործելը 4 տարով արգելելը իրավունքների ոտնահարում ա։

Բա էս հատվածը։
_«իրենք հանցանք չեն գործել այն երկրում, որտեղ բռնվել են:»
_Մինչև էդ ինչ ասես արել էինք, բայց ըտեղ հո բան չէինք արել, կովկասի գերուհու միջի «Я только вошёл».

----------


## insider

Ինձ էլ չի թվում, որ երկրում օրինական ճանապարհով գտնվողին աշխատավայրից հանեին բերեին օդանավակայան, ասեին հելաք տներով կամ սայլակով հիվանդին, որ օրինական էր Գերմանիայում ու վճարել էր իր բուժման համար, արտաքսեին։

----------


## Շինարար

սրանց նմանները ոնց որ մարդիկ լավ օրից էին գնացել... ուրեմն իրանց վիճան էլ ա եղել օրհասական

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> սրանց նմանները ոնց որ մարդիկ լավ օրից էին գնացել... ուրեմն իրանց վիճան էլ ա եղել օրհասական


Շին, գնացողների մի կատեգորիա կա, որ հա, հենց «սրանց նմաններ» ա: Մի օր փորձի էդ կողմերում գնալ համայնքի հանդիպումներին, կտեսնես էդ մարդկանց: Ամեն մեկն իրա ձևով փորձում ա համակարգն իրա օգտին օգտագործել, պետությանը խաբել, փող պոկել: Իրանք շատ չեն, շատ փոքր տոկոս են կազմում: Բայց հենց էդ փոքր տոկոսի պատճառով ա, որ տեղացիները հուշտ էղած են: Ու մարդ չկա, որ ասի՝ մի երկու պարազիտ ավել-պակաս շատ բան չի փոխում քո պետությունում: Ինձ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա էս դեպքի մանրամասները, ոչ թե էս բամբասանքային կարգի հոդվածը, որտեղ սիրիացիներին արտոնյալ են համարում:

----------

Ruby Rue (31.01.2017)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Բյուրի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Թերևս լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ եսիմինչ ճանապարհներով գնում են՝ «գործեր դասավորողներին» հազարավոր եվրոներ տալով, ու իրենցից ոչ բոլորն են շատ ծանր պայմաններում ապրում: Իհարկե, չեմ ուզում ընդհանրացնել, բայց ես մի քանի ընտանիք գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանում ամուսինները աշխատում էին, միջին վիճակագրական հայ ընտանիքի նման, միգուցե ավելի լավ էլ՝ ապրում, բայց որպես փախստական եկան Գերմանիա, հիմա էլ դժգոհում են, որ քիչ են գումար տալիս: 
Բուժվողների հարցում էլ են շատերը էլի անլեգալ, ու նույն հաշմանդամություն ունեցող անձանց մասին որ խոսվում ա, էլի ոմանց գիտեմ, էլի նույն տիպրի վերականգնողական բուժում Հայաստանում կարելի է ստանալ բայց ոմանք «ոտքի կանգնելու, քայլելու» համար դրամահավաք են անում, բայց հիմնականում իրենց Գերմանիայում էլ չեն քայլացնում, ուղղակի հասնում են էնտեղ: 
Ինչևէ, էս հարցի վերաբերյալ միանշանակ կարծիք չունեմ, ու դեպքից դեպք տարբեր ա: Ու կան մարդիկ էլ, ում համար դա կենսական ա:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես մի հոգու գիտեմ անցած տարվա վերջին Գերմանիայից արտաքսված։ Վրացի է։ Հոլանդիայում արդեն մոտ 3000 եվրոյի խախտում է արել առանց տոմսի երթևեկելով; երկու օրը մեկ մոտ 3 պայուսակ շոր ու կոշիկ է գողանում; մանր տեխնիկա; սիգարետ; ու բողոքում է էս երկրից; որ չես կարա նորմալ գողություն անես; այ Գերմանիան ուրիշ էր։ Իսկ իր նման կարգին տղեքին ապաստան չեն տալիս; մենակ արաբներին ու գոմիկներին են տալիս։ Հայերի չեմ տեսել; բայց 90 տոկոսով վստահ եմ; որ էդ արտաքսվածները մեր ախպեր Վախթանգից շատ չեն տարբերվում։

----------

John (31.01.2017), Աթեիստ (31.01.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես մի հոգու գիտեմ անցած տարվա վերջին Գերմանիայից արտաքսված։ Վրացի է։ Հոլանդիայում արդեն մոտ 3000 եվրոյի խախտում է արել առանց տոմսի երթևեկելով; երկու օրը մեկ մոտ 3 պայուսակ շոր ու կոշիկ է գողանում; մանր տեխնիկա; սիգարետ; ու բողոքում է էս երկրից; որ չես կարա նորմալ գողություն անես; այ Գերմանիան ուրիշ էր։ Իսկ իր նման կարգին տղեքին ապաստան չեն տալիս; մենակ արաբներին ու գոմիկներին են տալիս։ Հայերի չեմ տեսել; բայց 90 տոկոսով վստահ եմ; որ էդ արտաքսվածները մեր ախպեր Վախթանգից շատ չեն տարբերվում։


բայց ոնց կարաս ախր վստահ լինես, մի վրացի Վախթանգով հարյուրքսան հայի մասին եզրակացություն ես անում, լոգիկա եմ ասել  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուրի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Թերևս լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ եսիմինչ ճանապարհներով գնում են՝ «գործեր դասավորողներին» հազարավոր եվրոներ տալով, ու իրենցից ոչ բոլորն են շատ ծանր պայմաններում ապրում: Իհարկե, չեմ ուզում ընդհանրացնել, բայց ես մի քանի ընտանիք գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանում ամուսինները աշխատում էին, միջին վիճակագրական հայ ընտանիքի նման, միգուցե ավելի լավ էլ՝ ապրում, բայց որպես փախստական եկան Գերմանիա, հիմա էլ դժգոհում են, որ քիչ են գումար տալիս: 
> Բուժվողների հարցում էլ են շատերը էլի անլեգալ, ու նույն հաշմանդամություն ունեցող անձանց մասին որ խոսվում ա, էլի ոմանց գիտեմ, էլի նույն տիպրի վերականգնողական բուժում Հայաստանում կարելի է ստանալ բայց ոմանք «ոտքի կանգնելու, քայլելու» համար դրամահավաք են անում, բայց հիմնականում իրենց Գերմանիայում էլ չեն քայլացնում, ուղղակի հասնում են էնտեղ: 
> Ինչևէ, էս հարցի վերաբերյալ միանշանակ կարծիք չունեմ, ու դեպքից դեպք տարբեր ա: Ու կան մարդիկ էլ, ում համար դա կենսական ա:


միջին վիճակագրական հայը անհեռանկար, անապագա, անհույ մարդ ա, մարդիկ հա փող են ծախսում, զարտուղի ճանապարհներ գտնում, որ գնան Եվրոպաներ, գոնե իրանց երեխաների համար ապագա լինի, ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ մեղադրում մի ճար ու հնար որոնող մարդկանց

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շին, «զարտուղի» նշանակում ա ապօրինի, չէ՞։
Այսինքն մարդը *ապօրինի* գնացել ա, իրան *օրենքով* հետ են ուղարկել, ինքն էլ հըլը ասում ա *իրավունք չունեն*։ Դու էսքանից հետո լոգիկայից ե՞ս խոսում։
Հա, բան չասեցի, լավ օրից չեն փախնում, բայց դրանից իրանց փախնելու ձևը չի դառնում նորմալ, օրինական։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, «զարտուղի» նշանակում ա ապօրինի, չէ՞։
> Այսինքն մարդը *ապօրինի* գնացել ա, իրան *օրենքով* հետ են ուղարկել, ինքն էլ հըլը ասում ա *իրավունք չունեն*։ Դու էսքանից հետո լոգիկայից ե՞ս խոսում։
> Հա, բան չասեցի, լավ օրից չեն փախնում, բայց դրանից իրանց փախնելու ձևը չի դառնում նորմալ, օրինական։


հա դե բողոքում են մարդիկ, ինչ մի նեղվում եք, պաշտպանեք Եվրոպայի սահմանները, ձեզ համար դա շատ կարևոր խնդիր ա, ուրիշ հոգս չունեք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> միջին վիճակագրական հայը անհեռանկար, անապագա, անհույ մարդ ա, մարդիկ հա փող են ծախսում, զարտուղի ճանապարհներ գտնում, որ գնան Եվրոպաներ, գոնե իրանց երեխաների համար ապագա լինի, ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ մեղադրում մի ճար ու հնար որոնող մարդկանց


Շին, գողությունն էլ ա ճար ու հնար, խաբել-քցելն էլ, կաշառք վերցնելն էլ: Ինչ խոսք, հասարակությունում էս ամենը պակասում ա սոցիալական ապահովության հետ մեկտեղ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ սրանք հանցագործություններ չեն: Ու ես վստահ եմ, որ դեպորտ արվող մարդիկ հենց էս կատեգորիայից են, որ Հայաստանում էլ այլ ապօրինի գործունեությամբ կզբաղվեին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> հա դե բողոքում են մարդիկ, ինչ մի նեղվում եք, պաշտպանեք Եվրոպայի սահմանները, ձեզ համար դա շատ կարևոր խնդիր ա, *ուրիշ հոգս չունեք*:


Ճիշտ այնքան, ինչքան դու, երբ փորձում ես պաշտպանել անծանոթ օրինախախտներին ։)
Թե՞ դու հավանական տարբերակ ես համարում, որ լրիվ օրինական եկել, աշխատում էին, բուժվում էին, բայց Գերմանիան դրեց, հետ ճամփեց  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ճիշտ այնքան, ինչքան դու, երբ փորձում ես պաշտպանել անծանոթ օրինախախտներին ։)
> Թե՞ դու հավանական տարբերակ ես համարում, որ լրիվ օրինական եկել, աշխատում էին, բուժվում էին, բայց Գերմանիան դրեց, հետ ճամփեց


Արտ, ես արձագանքում եմ, որովհետև ես չեմ հասկանում ձեր վրդովվելները, անկեղծ, թե չէ ես էս հոդվածի կողքով կանցնեի, ոչ կանհանգստանայի խի են հետ ղրգել, ոչ էլ կպաշտպանեի, բայց ձեր տունը շինվի, մենակ էս թեմայով չի, մի նենց ոգևրված եք պաշտպանում միշտ Եվրոպայի շահերը, որ ես անկախ ինձանից ուզւոմ եմ հակառակվեմ ու կռվեմ հետդ  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

120 հայ մարդ...

ինչ ուզում եք ասեք` հնարավորա իրենց մեջ գող ու ավազակ էլ լիներ, հնարավորա և սահմանախախտ լինեյին, հնարավորա և ինչ որ բաներ իրենց մասին ստած լինեյին Գերմանիայի պատկան մարմիններին,
Բայց, իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, եթե պիտի նժարների վրա դնենք, թե Գերմանիայի սահմաններն անխախտ պահելնա ավելի կարևոր, թե առնվազն 120 հայի բարօրրություն (եթե հաշվի չառնենք իրենց հավանական ասենք մի 30-40 ընտանիքները Հայաստանում, որոնց գուցե նրանք պարբերաբար օգնություն էին ուղարկում), ապա ես անպայման երկրորդը պիտի գերադասեմ...

սա չի նշանակում, թե սիրիացի փախստականներն կամ այկ ռեալ պատերազմի գոտուց մազապուրծ եղածներին արտոնյալ չեմ համարում, չի նշանակում, թե օրինախախտությունը ողջունում եմ..
ուղղակի` առաջնահերթությունների իմ սանդղակն էլ էդպիսին է...


հա, մի բան էլ, հայ ու վրացի փախստականին չի կարելի նույն հարթության վրա դնել...
չհաչված ցածր տոկոս կազմող բացառությունները` վրացիները գնում են ժամանակավոր ու հիմնականում զբաղվում են անխիղճ թալանով ու թմրամոլությամբ, իսկ հայերը գնում են մշտական բնակություն հաստատելու` հիշելով հայկական <որ առվից ջուր ես խմում` մի թքիր մեջը> ասացվածքը...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 120 հայ մարդ...
> 
> ինչ ուզում եք ասեք` հնարավորա իրենց մեջ գող ու ավազակ էլ լիներ, հնարավորա և սահմանախախտ լինեյին, հնարավորա և ինչ որ բաներ իրենց մասին ստած լինեյին Գերմանիայի պատկան մարմիններին,
> Բայց, իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, եթե պիտի նժարների վրա դնենք, թե Գերմանիայի սահմաններն անխախտ պահելնա ավելի կարևոր, թե առնվազն 120 հայի բարօրրություն (եթե հաշվի չառնենք իրենց հավանական ասենք մի 30-40 ընտանիքները Հայաստանում, որոնց գուցե նրանք պարբերաբար օգնություն էին ուղարկում), ապա ես անպայման երկրորդը պիտի գերադասեմ...
> 
> սա չի նշանակում, թե սիրիացի փախստականներն կամ այկ ռեալ պատերազմի գոտուց մազապուրծ եղածներին արտոնյալ չեմ համարում, չի նշանակում, թե օրինախախտությունը ողջունում եմ..
> ուղղակի` առաջնահերթությունների իմ սանդղակն էլ էդպիսին է...
> 
> 
> ...


Հը?

Ընկերս, որ նոր էր գնացել Ֆրանսիա, մտնում էր խանութում ապրանք էր ընտրում, դուրս գալիս, փողոցում հայացքով գտնում ՀԱՅԻ, ասում ինչ ապրանք ա ուզում, ու ինչքան ա պատրաստ վճարել (իսկական գցնի 5 անգամ քիչ)։ Մինչև օրվա վերջ ՀԱՅԻՑ իրա ուզած ապրանքը իրա ուզած գնով ստանում էր։
Հա էլ լսում ենք էլի, թե շուստռի հայերը ոնց են օգտվում գենետիկ շուստռիութունից ու գլուխ գովում։

Հարցս կրկնեմ։
Թե՞ դու հավանական տարբերակ ես համարում, որ լրիվ օրինական եկել, աշխատում էին, բուժվում էին, բայց Գերմանիան դրեց, հետ ճամփեց։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հը?
> 
> Ընկերս, որ նոր էր գնացել Ֆրանսիա, մտնում էր խանութում ապրանք էր ընտրում, դուրս գալիս, փողոցում հայացքով գտնում ՀԱՅԻ, ասում ինչ ապրանք ա ուզում, ու ինչքան ա պատրաստ վճարել (իսկական գցնի 5 անգամ քիչ)։ Մինչև օրվա վերջ ՀԱՅԻՑ իրա ուզած ապրանքը իրա ուզած գնով ստանում էր։
> Հա էլ լսում ենք էլի, թե շուստռի հայերը ոնց են օգտվում գենետիկ շուստռիութունից ու գլուխ գովում։


կարգին գողացողներիա հանդիպել ընկերդ ))))

մեր ժամանակ էդ հայ գողացողները ուրիշներից գնի 50 տոկոսն էին ուզում,
իսկ հայերից` 30 տոկոսը )))





> Հարցս կրկնեմ։
> Թե՞ դու հավանական տարբերակ ես համարում, որ լրիվ օրինական եկել, աշխատում էին, բուժվում էին, բայց Գերմանիան դրեց, հետ ճամփեց։


էս հարցն ինձ էր ուղղված?
իհարկե օրինական չէին եկել..
սովորական փախստականներ եղած կլինեյին

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հարսիս ընկերուհու երեխան հիվանդ էր։ Ոչ մի կերպ չէին կարողանում վիզա ստանալ Գերմանիա գնալ-բուժվելու։ Տունը ծախեցին ու զարտուղի ճանապարհներով հասան Գերմանիա։ Հանձնվեցին որպես փախստական։ Երեխային ուղարկեցին բուժման՝ հիվանդանոց, ամուսնուն էլ բուժեցին։ Դա մոտ 2-3 տարի առաջ էր։ Մի երկու ամիս առաջ իրանց էլ դեպորտ պիտի անեին։ Չեմ հետաքրքրվել թե ինչ ընթացք է ստացել, բայց երեխան լուրջ հիվանդություն ուներ, ամուսինն էլ՝ քաղցկեղ։

----------


## Արէա

Թող խստացնեն հսկողությունը։
Բայց էնտեղ հասած մարդկանց հետ ուղարկելը, ոնց որ մի կերպ նավի վրա հայտնվածին բռնեն օվկիանոս շպրտեն։

----------

Quyr Qery (02.02.2017)

----------


## anslov

հետաքրքիր վիճակագրական տվյալներ ԱՄՆ-ից 




> А по существу пока всё идёт даже лучше, чем мы, избиратели, ожидали от Трампа.
> Национальный долг США впервые за 8 лет снизился за первый месяц на $12 млрд. Безработитца в январе упала до рекордно низкого уровня.
> Число попыток незаконного проникновения через границу упало на 40% ещё до возведения защитных сооружений, только благодаря чёткому мессаджу от президента.
> Это работает.
> Eugene Zarjetski

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Դե որ Եվգեն Զառեցկին է ասում, երևի մի բան գիտի: Ջհանդամ, թե պաշտոնական վիճակագրական կայքը մի փոքր այլ պատկեր է ցույց տալիս:
https://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LNS14000000

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա, Մարոկկոն երեկ տոմս ստացավ դեպի Աշխարհի Առաջնություն փաստորեն:
> 
> Մարոկկացիների մոտ մե քեֆ, մե ուրախություն..
> 
> Էնաան էին ուրախացել, որ եվրոպական ահագին շատ քաղաքներ խառնվել էին իրար՝ այդ թվում և Փարիզը, Ամստերդամը, Բրյուսելն ու Անտվերպենը, Հաագան և այլն..
> 
> Բրյուսելն, օրինակ, էդ բուռն տոնախմբությունից հետո, էսօր առավոտ արթնացավ 22 վիրավոր ոստիկանով, 1 մահամերձ աաղաքացիով ու լիքը պայթեցրած ու հրդեհված մեքենաներով...
> 
> Լրիվ «ով տռի, ով գնա սանատորիա» վիճակնա...


Հղումով վիդեո կա, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ տոնում իրենց ուրախությունը:

Կայքը հայտնում է նաև հրշեջ գումարտակի պատմությունը, թե ինչպես են նրանք հայտնվել ամբոխի քարատարափի տակ, երբ տեղ են հասել՝ այրվող մեքենան հանգցնելու:

----------


## Bookinist

Այդ ամենը նրանից ա, որ էդքան մուսուլման թողեցին իրենց հողի վրա։ Իրենք էլ իրենց ալլահի կամքով բռնաբարում են, ջարդում են քրիստոնեական ցեղերին։ Պետք է երկրորդ խաչակիրների արշավանք սկսվի, որ հանգիստ սթրվեն տեղները․․․․․․

----------


## Life

> Այդ ամենը նրանից ա, որ էդքան մուսուլման թողեցին իրենց հողի վրա։ Իրենք էլ իրենց ալլահի կամքով բռնաբարում են, ջարդում են քրիստոնեական ցեղերին։ Պետք է երկրորդ խաչակիրների արշավանք սկսվի, որ հանգիստ սթրվեն տեղները․․․․․․


Deus Vult!!!111!

----------

